#  > GELUID FORA >  > LIVE FORUM >  >  Brooklyn audio presenteert een nieuwe top.

## MusicXtra

Het duurde allemaal wat langer dan gehoopt maar hier is hij dan, de nieuwe top.
Enige  dat nog ontbreekt is de sticker achterop de aansluitplaat met  aansluitgegevens, serie nummer, etc. En op de grille het logo.
Dit systeem wordt niet onder de naam Vision Acoustics op de markt gebracht maar als Beat Audio.
Binnenkort komt er in dezelfde lijn een enkel 18" sub, een enkel 15" kick/sub en nog meer producten om je vingers bij af te likken.

----------


## mrVazil

zal ik de eerste zijn om het te vragen:

Vanwaar een nieuwe merknaam?

----------


## MusicXtra

Dan krijg je ook als eerste antwoord. :Wink: 
VA wordt al teveel met dance en vaste installaties geassocieerd, na geluidskwaliteit staat het design als prioriteit en gebruiksgemak komt daarna pas. 
Beat Audio heeft geluidskwaliteit en gebruiksgemak als hoogste prioriteit, hierna komt het design pas maar dit mag nooit ten koste gaan van gebruiksgemak.
Bovenstaande top is daar dus een mooi voorbeeld van, het gewicht is slechts 38 kg en de vier handgrepen staan niet alleen speels maar zijn in de praktijk heel erg functioneel.

----------


## mrVazil

en heb je geen schrik dat die snel doorbreken?

----------


## MusicXtra

Alles kan stuk natuurlijk maar 15 mm berken multiplex, 20 mm breed over een lengte van 100 mm dat trek je echt niet stuk.

----------


## RenéE

De merknaam doet me wel heel erg denken aan al die commerciële koptelefoonmeuk en laptops. (oftewel Beats Electronics / Beats Audio)

----------


## sjig

Aan de foto te zien wil ik wel geloven dat het goed zal presteren, maar ja. Luisteren doe je echt met je oren...
Ik neem aan dat er wel gewoon Neutrik Speakons in komen te zitten?

En hoeveel inch zijn de drivers? En de spl? Of is de spl nog niet beschikbaar?

----------


## MusicXtra

Er zitten gewoon twee Neutrik NL4 connectoren in.
Het low is een 15" driver, het mid een 2" en het hoog een 1" driver achter een 100*20° asymmetrische hoorn.
SPL is wel beschikbaar maar nog niet bekend, kan je wel vertellen dat dit kastje erg hard gaat en daarbij ook loepzuiver blijft klinken.

----------


## Rieske

Gedurft ontwerp maar sorry; wat een lelijk ding. Ik hou meer van bescheiden design. Hiermee kun je geen theater of business klussen draaien.

----------


## sjig

Ik vind hem er wel weer heel gewaagd uitzien. Iets compleet anders! En dat vind ik nou echt gewoon mooi! 

Het is weer eens wat anders dan al die simpele zwarte kisten, met soms voor de verandering wat schuim op de voorkant.


Wat ik alleen niet goed kan zien op de foto of het een trapezium vormige kast is, of recht.

----------


## SPS

38kg is toch niet weinig voor een passief topje van 15 mm multiplex. Geen neodynium types?

Ben benieuwd naar de specs...!

----------


## Hitvision

> Gedurft ontwerp maar sorry; wat een lelijk ding. Ik hou meer van bescheiden design. Hiermee kun je geen theater of business klussen draaien.



Ik vind de kast er wel gaaf uitzien (ook met dit oranje) maar vind het zoals Rieske al aangaf in het theater ook niet echt wenselijk en mij iets te opzichtig. Wellicht iets om over na te denken?

----------


## sjig

Misschien een idee om zowel oranje/zwart als zwart/zwart uit te brengen? Want ik denk zelf dat de oranje/zwart versie het goed zal doen in dance clubs en dergelijke!

----------


## MusicXtra

> Gedurft ontwerp maar sorry; wat een lelijk ding. Ik  hou meer van bescheiden design. Hiermee kun je geen theater of business  klussen draaien.



Ieder zijn smaak, het meer bescheiden  design wordt al door tientallen andere fabrikanten gemaakt, dit is juist  eens een keer wat anders.




> 38kg is toch niet weinig voor een passief topje van 15 mm multiplex.



Die 38 kg is misschien veel voor een 'simpel' enkel 15" kastje tot je hem gehoord hebt, kastje is totaal met 2,5 kW belastbaar. :Cool: 
En ja, alle drivers zijn neodynium drivers.
Ze worden leverbaar in zwart/oranje, zwart/crème en zwart/antraciet en bij afname van meer kasten ook in custom kleuren.

----------


## I.T. drive in

> Misschien een idee om zowel oranje/zwart als zwart/zwart uit te brengen? Want ik denk zelf dat de oranje/zwart versie het goed zal doen in dance clubs en dergelijke!



Of een top maken met bijv. een ledstrip in de basreflex poort  :Big Grin: 
Beats audio is btw wel chill hoor. Ik heb het zelf ook op lappy en het klinkt wel noflik hoor  :Cool:

----------


## sjig

Mijn mening over beats audio, te duur. Gewoon veel en veel te duur. Ik heb met iemand een blinde test gedaan. Een beats audio solo vs. een sennheiser HD 201. Hij vond dat het geluid van beide koptelefoons wel een beetje gelijk was. Maar bij nummer 1 (beats) waren de hoge tonen niet altijd even mooi. En bij de sennheiser waren er wat minder
bassen. 

Je betaalt te veel voor het merk, net als bij meerdere merken!

----------


## MusicXtra

We hebben het hier over Beat Audio, dat heeft niets te maken met Beats Audio.

----------


## sjig

En ik denk dat eigenlijk best wel eens kan kloppen  :Wink: ! 

Alleen sprak er iemand heel lovend over, en daar ging ik op in. 

Maar goed, ben het er mee eens dat we het over beat audio hebben en niet beats audio!

Wort beat audio eigenlijk ook een geregistreerd handelsmerk? En is/komt er een website!

----------


## MusicXtra

Ja er komt een website en ja het is een geregistreerd handelsmerk.

----------


## mrVazil

mss best ook even die andere url vast leggen  :Wink:

----------


## sjig

Bedoel je dan die van ((verboden woord)) audio?

----------


## frederic

Vreemd. Lijkt me zeer vreemd.

----------


## pilot

Vind het mooi dat er weer een produkt bij is gekomen.Prestaties zullen ongetwijfeld indrukwekkend zijn maar vind het design wel wat kermis uitstraling hebben.Zou toch eerder voor zo'n kastje gaan in het zwart en schuim ervoor.Handvaten vind ik ook wat veel.Maar goed smaken verschillen en het gaat om het geluid wat eruit komt

----------


## MusicXtra

Misschien komt het niet helemaal goed over op de foto maar van kermis uitstraling is hier absoluut geen sprake.
De gebruikte materialen zijn allemaal van hoge kwaliteit en de afwerking staat op een hoog peil, zelf vind ik het een sjieke uitstraling hebben.

----------


## frederic

De uitstraling zal me worst wezen. 
De prestatisch en klank destemeer.

En als laatste maar niet onbelangrijke factor, de kostprijs.  :Wink:

----------


## Gast1401081

Vind de naam Beat niet echt pakkend. Wat is er tegen bv.  Shipping audio, of Brooklyn Audio??  
En denk goed na over de type-aanduiding, 12-2 en 15-2's hebben we al genoeg.  GS12 en GS15 vs SS12 en SS15  (GeweldigSpul en SuperSpul) etc....

----------


## MusicXtra

> De uitstraling zal me worst wezen. 
> De prestatisch en klank destemeer.
> 
> En als laatste maar niet onbelangrijke factor, de kostprijs.



Alle drie zijn echt meer dan dik in orde. :Cool: 
@********; helemaal nog zo'n slecht plan niet. :Wink:

----------


## salsa

Zou voor theater toepassingen eens nadenken om een gestoffeerde versie te maken, gestoffeerde kasten zijn in het donker volledig onopvallend.

Goed bezig Sander!

----------


## frederic

> Alle drie zijn echt meer dan dik in orde.
> @********; helemaal nog zo'n slecht plan niet.



Nog niet aan gedacht om een gepowerde variant uit te brengen?

----------


## MusicXtra

Grappig, ik ontwerp een opvallende top die gezien mag worden en vervolgens komt iedereen met suggesties om hem te camoufleren. :Big Grin: 
Waarom mag een mooi product niet gewoon gezien worden?

----------


## Gast1401081

oranje doet het in deze periode normaalgesproken wel erg goed.  :-)
Wel ff met de viltstift over dat hoekje linksonder..LOL . 

En echt, marketing is de belangrijkste afdeling van je bedrijf, als je geld wilt verdienen met welk product dan ook. 
Als Ome John niet gesteund was geweest door Tante Helen was hij nog steeds in zn garage aan het zagen en solderen geweest, zegt-ie zelf....

oh, na de standaard Warnex lak hebben we sinds kort ook een iets steviger variant, versterkt met kevlar, en dus hamer-proof .. (mijn hamer, mijn rechterklauw..)

----------


## MusicSupport

> Grappig, ik ontwerp een opvallende top die gezien mag worden en vervolgens komt iedereen met suggesties om hem te camoufleren.
> Waarom mag een mooi product niet gewoon gezien worden?



Om eerlijk te zijn. Commercieel gezien heb je een schizofreen product gemaakt. Je wil VA voor dance en club toepassingen (past ook prima met het huidige design; neem de column als voorbeeld) maar dan ga je vervolgens met Beat Audio het pad in voor de algemene commerciële allround toepassingen en geef je de kast een afschuwelijk schreeuwerig ontwerp mee waar veel inkopers, verkopers, bedrijven, personen op af knappen en die net zo goed past in het VA straatje. 

Ze weten dat ze bij jou terecht kunnen voor een kwalitatieve top met goed geluid maar weten ook dat het NL Elftal slechts een paar weken per jaar voetbalt en dat er daarna alleen maar commentaar komt op de kleurstelling en het open design.

Stel dat ik nu op zoek zou zijn naar een mooi top om die fijne subs van je onder te schuiven om zo een goede set te vormen... Jij verteld dat je bezig bent met een nieuw top die helemaal 'je van het' gaat worden... Hoge verwachtingen... etc, etc.

Ik vraag me af. Welke markt heeft jou gevraagd om dit zo te ontwerpen?

Neem voor Beat audio een algemeen voorbeeld aan de auto industrie; ontwerp een goede A of B segment topkast (auto) die geaccepteerd wordt en bij het gros van het volk in de smaak valt en gebruik de inkomsten daarvan om je C en D segment en excessen te ontwerpen.

Gezien wat ik eerder heb gehoord van je verwacht ik geen verrassingen en zal het een goede kast zijn dus daar heb ik geen commentaar op. Persoonlijk vind ik hem er wel ruig uitzien maar kopen zou ik het niet doen.

En de tip van Mac is zo gek niet. Die coating die JBL spuit op z'n kasten is nog een stapje verder dan Warnex. d&b past het nu ook toe op z'n nieuwe V-serie. Het is een poly urethaan blend.

----------


## Mathijs

Ik wil niet een negatieve spiraal in gang zetten maarrrr...

Ben je niet bang dat de naam Beat audio erg veel verwarring oplevert en misschien verkeerde opvattingen?
Dit doordat er een ander merk is wat wel schrikbarend lijkt op deze naam en veel consumenten prul (ja het is bagger) levert (het kan natuurlijk ook zijn dat je bewust deze naam kiest om die reden).
Tevens geef je aan dat je met VA de Dance markt doet, Beat Audio doet ook erg aan dance denken.... Misschien Rock Audio  :Wink:

----------


## sparky

Om te beginnen, ik respecteer dat je commercieel bent gaan bouwen en dat je dat erg goed blijkt te doen, getuige de foto's van je producten en de reactie van mede-forummers. Het is ook daarom dat ik met je wil delen wat mijn eerst reactie op de merknaam was: Dit is waarschijnlijk weer low-budget spul gericht op discoboeren. Maar het blijkt dus een product van jou te zijn. Wat zijn de asociaties die je zelf bij de merknaam hebt? Ik heb je de mijne verteld en je hebt die van mede-forummers kunnen horen. Het is ook tegenstrijdig: Je wilt dat deze producten niet met de dancescene worden geasocieerd en noemt het van alle mogelijke namen Beat Audio.. Nogmaals, het is ongetwijfeld een goed product, maar ik zou een andere naam overwegen. 

Gefeliciteerd met je nieuwe ontwerp, wellicht hoor ik het nog eens ergens.

----------


## I.T. drive in

> Vind de naam Beat niet echt pakkend. Wat is er tegen bv.  Shipping audio, of Brooklyn Audio??  
> En denk goed na over de type-aanduiding, 12-2 en 15-2's hebben we al genoeg.  GS12 en GS15 vs SS12 en SS15  (GeweldigSpul en SuperSpul) etc....



Hahahahahaha dat is een heel goed idee xD (GG12) geweldig geluid haha.
Maar goeg beats audio klinkt voor het geld inderdaad net zoals mijn oude philips shp-2500. 
Ik vindt die kermis uitstraling behoorlijk meevallen. 
Als clubeigenaar zou ik toch nog eerder kiezen voor het dutch dance system gebeuren.

----------


## MusicXtra

Dit is feedback waar ik wat mee kan, dank allen voor de moeite om te reageren.
Die naam Beat Audio lijkt inderdaad niet zo goed gekozen, daar gaan we wat anders op verzinnen.
Verder denk ik dat op de foto's het oranje veel schreeuweriger overkomt dat het in werkelijkheid doet.

----------


## frederic

O, dat Oranje is juist gepast voor bij jullie in holland.

----------


## djspeakertje

Ziet er goed uit Sander! Eindelijk een keer wat anders :Smile: 

Als ik jou was zou ik volledig zwart toevoegen aan de standaardkleuren, en een schuimfrontje voor/achter de grille als optie erbij doen, voor de mensen die er inderdaad theaterwerk/sjieke klussen mee willen gaan doen. Het oranje knalt er wel lekker uit, maar dit valt inderdaad meer onder het VA gebeuren, ondanks de door jou aangegeven redenen. Ik ben wel heel erg benieuwd naar de sub en kick trouwens, die kick lijkt me ook nog wel een aardige oplossing in plaats van een subje bij je drumfill, dat sublaag daar hebben die drummers toch niks aan, de kick lijkt me logischer (heet tenslotte niet voor niets zo). 

Elke keer als je hier weer met wat nieuws op de proppen komt neem ik me voor om toch echt te gaan sparen, maar het is er nog niet van gekomen helaas (en de behoefte aan meer/andere PA is er ook niet echt, aangezien ik a) nauwelijks eigen klussen heb, bijna altijd voor een werkgever en b) dan niet altijd eigen PA nodig heb)

Nog een dingetje: Als je een aparte website gaat maken, houd hem dan een beetje up-to-date, en je huidige VA site ook...


Daan

----------


## showband

voor de promotie is die kleurstelling misschien niet fout.
Iedereen heeft het er over.

Voor de verkoop denk ik dat het misschien beter wat onopvallender kan.
(eventueel optie schuimfront? of een zwarte hoes met schuimfront)

Wat ik mis bij een zware top is de constructie om hem op een paal te krijgen.
Die vraag ga je denk ik namelijk veel krijgen. Dus ik zou minimaal in licentie een K&M oid stand erbij afbeelden.

----------


## Hansound

Biet Audio hahahah   het had juist rood moeten zijn, niet Oranje...
hahaha  we worden kampioen,  
Sorry.... maar ik vind het geen gezicht,  je speakers zijn geen onderdeel van welke show dan ook,  daarom zijn ze ook meestal zwart of in elk geval donker gekleurd...
En even een ander kleurtje spuiten lijkt me ook niet echt eenvoudig...

Mischien ga je ze veel verkopen, maar er zijn heeeel goede speakers op de markt die bijna niet worden verkocht vanwege hun uiterlijk... :Frown: 
Je hebt natuurlijk wel weer je gratis reclame hier op het forum..

----------


## daviddewaard

dat oranje is ook niet zo mijn ding, valt teveel op  vind dat je apperatuur niet hoeft te zien.
misschien nog een tip kwa rigging: nog een flytrack achterop om hem na achter toe te kunnen trekken als de hem diep moet laten duiken
ben er benieuwd naar de klank, ben namelijk nog op zoek naar 2 goede toppen voor een vaste installatie. was al aan het kijken voor een 2e hands setje Meyer CQ1 of iets dergelijks, maar denk dat deze toppen ook wel aan mijn eisen voldoen.
in welke prijsklasse zitten deze toppen ongeveer?

----------


## sjig

Misschien een klein marktonderzoekje starten?

----------


## MusicXtra

> Sorry.... maar ik vind het geen gezicht,  je speakers zijn geen onderdeel van welke show dan ook,  daarom zijn ze ook meestal zwart of in elk geval donker gekleurd...



Dat is jouw stelling..... En smaak.
Mijn stelling is dat iets wat onmisbaar is best zo gemaakt mag worden dat het gezien mag worden.

----------


## MusicXtra

@David,

Er komt nog een fly-bumper specifiek voor deze toppen, daarmee kun je ze ook diep laten duiken.

----------


## DMiXed

Ik vind het gewaagd, maar wel erg tof! 
Het is weer totaal wat anders dan alle andere saaie zwarte stapels, maar voor velen zal het lef om dit neer te zetten wel missen als ik dat zo lees. Aan de andere kant is het wel een leuk detail, bijvoorbeeld het oranje vervangen door de kleur die in het bedrijfslogo terugkomt, bij mij zou dat dan geel moeten zijn. Als herkenbaar handelsmerk! Voor het drive-in werk en clubs/café's dus een erg origineel ontwerp! 

Een actieve versie met LEDstrips onder de handvaten is ook nog een gaaf idee, zoals eerder genoemd, maar dan wordt het pas echt gedurfd :Wink:  
Misschien ook nog een versie met glitters en de Toppers willen geheid een setje bestellen voor in de Arena volgend jaar!  :Big Grin:

----------


## mrVazil

Yep, net als daan wil ik nog effe meegeven dat je echt wat meer aandacht moet besteden aan je websites. De VA site is een halfcomplete site, en eerlijk, ik denk dat potentiële klanten er op afknappen. Probeer die fout niet te maken met je nieuwe merk, ofwel zorg je dat alle info ingevuld is, ofwel zet je enkel een pagina met contactgegevens online, maar in 2012 maken we geen gebruik meer van under construction of dummie inhoud  :Wink:

----------


## sjig

Met led verlichting erin denk ik dat je meer weer richting het SkyPech sfeertje gaat. En dat is niet helemaal de bedoeling..

----------


## DMiXed

> Met led verlichting erin denk ik dat je meer weer richting het SkyPech sfeertje gaat. En dat is niet helemaal de bedoeling..



VA heeft ook een monitor die versierd wordt met een aantal LEDlichtjes erin, en dat ziet er retestrak uit. Verder vind ik de vergelijking met SkyPech zoals je het zo mooi noemt meer een belediging, als je dit soort grapjes tegenkomt op hun website... (zie linkje hier beneden) Als je een slecht idee goed uitvoert, kan het opeens briljant worden :Wink: 
http://www.tronios.com/nl/sound/spea...200w-pair.html

----------


## MusicXtra

Bij de Xtreme heeft de LED verlichting duidelijk toegevoegde waarde, het moest de indruk van een OK lamp geven. Daarbij heeft het design van VA een hogere prioriteit.
Deze lijn ben ik gestart om vooral in een perfecte geluidskwaliteit gekoppeld aan gebruiksgemak te kunnen voorzien, gimmicks als LED strips zul je hierin dan ook niet snel tegen komen.
Ik heb heel goed naar allerlei andere A-merken gekeken en heel goed nagedacht over wat er te verbeteren valt.
Veel daarvan is in deze top terug te vinden.
Zo is de hoorn asymmetrisch, de spreiding verticaal is 0° naar boven en 20° naar beneden, dat scheelt veel energie, ongewenste reflecties en maakt het onnodig de kasten te tippen.
Door slim te construeren heb ik veel gewicht kunnen besparen zonder op de stijfheid in te leveren. Het styling elementje van de handgrepen maakt het makkelijk om de kasten op allerlei manieren vast te pakken en ga zo maar door.
Als verhuurder wil je liefst een systeem dat  schaalbaar is, dit systeem is te gebruiken voor evenementen van 50 tot 2000 man publiek, allemaal gebaseerd op dezelfde top, al of niet gevlogen, en aangevuld met kick en sub kasten. 
Dat kan allemaal doordat er een beest van een hoogdriver in zit, deze heeft bij een configuratie van 2 enkel 18" subs en 1 top per kant nog 20 dB headroom op de processor.
De hele productlijn blijft ook heel simpel, er komt nog een 8"/1" coaxiaal kastje, een 12"/2" coaxiaal in dezelfde stijl, samen met de al bekende 12"/2" coaxiaal monitor en de bij deze top horende kick en sub en natuurlijk de dubbel 18" sub is de hele range eigenlijk al compleet.

----------


## sjig

Bedoelde meer dat je niet, net als skytech, de lampjes light-to-sound moet laten besturen. Dit leidt, wat mij betreft, alleen maar af!

Maar zoals bij de Xtreme, gewoon langzaam van kleur veranderen ziet er (inderdaad :Wink: ) mooi uit!

----------


## moderator

> Je hebt natuurlijk wel weer je gratis reclame hier op het forum..



Zat er eerlijk gezegd een beetje op te wachten.
Die weg slaan we NIEt in en die snerende opmerkingen flikker ik allemaal naar het digihalla.

Het is iedere (!) fabrikant toegestaan om nieuwe producten te presenteren, zeker wanneer het met de follow-up gepaard gaat zoals Sander dat doet.
Dat andere merken/importeurs hier maar mondjesmaat gebruik van maken is geen reden om mensen die de moeite wel nemen een trap na te geven.
Gaan we dan ook zeker niet doen.

----------


## laserguy

Wauw voor een kastje dat 2.5 kW kan verstouwen... en het zal nog een hoog rendement ook.
Wat dat oranje betreft: dat oranje rond de woofer kan idd storend werken. Zou ik misschien ook niet doen. Dat oranje aansluitplaatje zou ik houden: zelfs bij zeer weinig licht zien onze ogen nog altijd een beetje contrast zodat je in het donker toch de aansluitingen kunt vinden. Idem voor dat oranje achter de handgrepen. Dat stoort minder omdat het op de zijkant zit en het staat wel chique als je er langs de zijkant op kijkt + handgrepen zeer makkelijk te vinden weer.
Beat Audio: klinkt inderdaad VEEL te goedkoop voor zo een kwaliteitsproduct.

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

Ik mis nog de vraag : Richtprijs?

----------


## MusicXtra

Dat de naam Beat Audio niet goed is ben ik inmiddels wel van doordrongen.
Kom maar op met suggesties zou ik zeggen. :Cool: 
Ga ik nadenken over een leuke beloning.

----------


## moderator

Direct maar hoog inzetten dan: Best audio

----------


## Hengelosedrummer

-Coneworks (evt. Coneworkz, Coneworkx)
-Conebeat

Al kan dat natuurlijk ook voor een ijssalon gebruikt worden :-)

----------


## MusicXtra

> Ik mis nog de vraag : Richtprijs?



Prijs zit net onder die van veel A-merken.
Ga ze hier niet op het forum zetten.

----------


## frederic

> Biet Audio hahahah   het had juist rood moeten zijn, niet Oranje...
> hahaha  we worden kampioen,  
> Sorry.... maar ik vind het geen gezicht,  je speakers zijn geen onderdeel van welke show dan ook,  daarom zijn ze ook meestal zwart of in elk geval donker gekleurd...
> En even een ander kleurtje spuiten lijkt me ook niet echt eenvoudig...
> 
> Mischien ga je ze veel verkopen, maar er zijn heeeel goede speakers op de markt die bijna niet worden verkocht vanwege hun uiterlijk...
> Je hebt natuurlijk wel weer je gratis reclame hier op het forum..



Wat jij verteld klopt niet. Speakers zijn tegenwoordig meer en meer een onderdeel van de scene, of het podium.
Een opmerkelijk design van speakers kan een meerwaarde betekenen van jou evenement.

Zij die zeveren over kleur, wat moeten deze heren dan zeggen?:
Dat zijn de meest verkochte Bass speakers die er zijn.

----------


## frederic

Ik zou wel overwegen verschillende felle kleuren aan te bieden.
Dit kan decoratief wel een meerwaarde zijn.

Het ontwerp doet mij denken aan Meyer Sound CQ1/2

----------


## Outline

> Om eerlijk te zijn. Commercieel gezien heb je een schizofreen product gemaakt. Je wil VA voor dance en club toepassingen (past ook prima met het huidige design; neem de column als voorbeeld) maar dan ga je vervolgens met Beat Audio het pad in voor de algemene commerciële allround toepassingen en geef je de kast een afschuwelijk schreeuwerig ontwerp mee waar veel inkopers, verkopers, bedrijven, personen op af knappen en die net zo goed past in het VA straatje. 
> 
> Ze weten dat ze bij jou terecht kunnen voor een kwalitatieve top met goed geluid maar weten ook dat het NL Elftal slechts een paar weken per jaar voetbalt en dat er daarna alleen maar commentaar komt op de kleurstelling en het open design.
> 
> Stel dat ik nu op zoek zou zijn naar een mooi top om die fijne subs van je onder te schuiven om zo een goede set te vormen... Jij verteld dat je bezig bent met een nieuw top die helemaal 'je van het' gaat worden... Hoge verwachtingen... etc, etc.
> 
> Ik vraag me af. Welke markt heeft jou gevraagd om dit zo te ontwerpen?
> 
> Neem voor Beat audio een algemeen voorbeeld aan de auto industrie; ontwerp een goede A of B segment topkast (auto) die geaccepteerd wordt en bij het gros van het volk in de smaak valt en gebruik de inkomsten daarvan om je C en D segment en excessen te ontwerpen.
> ...



+1!  Er zijn zo veel branches waar je je kast nooit aan zal verkopen vanwege de looks. Wat dat betreft heeft de Column meer stijl...

Ik heb zo veel klussen gedaan waarbij je met het complete spul onzichtbaarder moet zijn dan het behang. Daar ga je met deze kasten echt niet mee wegkomen...

Wat betreft die poly-urethaan verf: In gitaarland wordt het al eeuwen gebruikt.Het werd tijd dat de geluidsmannen dat 'ns oppikten...





> Dat is jouw stelling..... En smaak.
> Mijn stelling is dat iets wat onmisbaar is best zo gemaakt mag worden dat het gezien mag worden.



Zie mijn reactie hierboven! Hetzelfde wat Hansound hieronder zegt: _je speakers zijn geen onderdeel van welke show dan ook._ Als dat wel zo zou zijn, dan had jij of je set wel als artiest op het podium gestaan... Is toch een verschil van inzicht en welke klussen je op het oog hebt. En aangezien jij aangeeft dat je met dit merk je juist niet op de dance-scene wil richten...





> Sorry.... maar ik vind het geen gezicht,  je speakers zijn geen onderdeel van welke show dan ook,  daarom zijn ze ook meestal zwart of in elk geval donker gekleurd...
> En even een ander kleurtje spuiten lijkt me ook niet echt eenvoudig...
> 
> Mischien ga je ze veel verkopen, maar er zijn heeeel goede speakers op de markt die bijna niet worden verkocht vanwege hun uiterlijk...
> Je hebt natuurlijk wel weer je gratis reclame hier op het forum..



Zullen we een lijst maken van goede merken/speakers die je nooit ziet en zelfs geen (fatsoenlijke) NL-vertegenwoordiger hebben? Wordt een lange lijst...

Er is hier toch echt een tijd geweest dat elke reclame (van wie dan ook) met de botte bijl verwijderd werd! Heb ik als enigste die memo met de wijzigingen in dit beleid gemist of zijn er meerdere?





> Wat jij verteld klopt niet. Speakers zijn tegenwoordig meer en meer een onderdeel van de scene, of het podium.
> Een opmerkelijk design van speakers kan een meerwaarde betekenen van jou evenement.
> 
> Zij die zeveren over kleur, wat moeten deze heren dan zeggen?:
> Dat zijn de meest verkochte Bass speakers die er zijn.




JA, BAS SPEAKERS!!! Voor BASGITARISTEN!!! Da's iets heel anders....

Moet ik je verwijzen naar dat ene topic waarin ik je iets uitleg of geef je nu zelf toe dat je toch minimaal wat ervaring mist?

----------


## sis

> Direct maar hoog inzetten dan: Best audio



Me to .
Xtra audio
Xtra sound systems
sis

----------


## kvdb013

@sis
je haald de woorden uit mijn mond, ik zat ook meteen de denken, waarom niet iets met Xtra? Ook het logo wat je gebruikt op je site vind ik wel passend Sander!
ik vind het verder erg knap dat je als klein bedrijf je eigen op de markt probeert te zetten, tussen alle grote merken. Want de concurrentie moet toch moordend zijn niet?

----------


## djspeakertje

Ik zou het "VA" logo (met de V boven en de A schuin eronder) gebruiken als "X", en dan zoiets doen:

Xtreme Acoustics (persoonlijke favoriet)
Xtreme Audio Tools (deze ook)
Xtraudio
Xtracoustics
Xtreme Dutch Audio

In (bijna) alle bovenstaande namen zie je iets bestaands en iets nieuws van MusicXtra, en omdat er overal een X in zit hoef je niet eens een nieuw logo te verzinnen :Wink: 


Succes, Daan

----------


## Kasper

Complimenten Sander! Ziet er weer goed uit. Klank zegt alles natuurlijk, maar de uitvoering is dik in orde.


Probeer je in ieder geval te blijven onderscheiden in deze overvolle markt.  ( is een ongevraagd advies en dat wordt zelden op prijs gesteld zegt mijn ome Joop altijd)

Groet, Kasper

----------


## frederic

> JA, BAS SPEAKERS!!! Voor BASGITARISTEN!!! Da's iets heel anders....
> 
> Moet ik je verwijzen naar dat ene topic waarin ik je iets uitleg of geef je nu zelf toe dat je toch minimaal wat ervaring mist?



Zeveraar (sorry voor het taalgebruik maar als je iemand aanvalt moet je zelf ook maar kunnen incasseren), alsof ik niet weet dat dit voor basgitaar is. Ik heb het dan niet over de soort speaker maar over de afwerking.
Leer lezen, en probeer te snappen in welke context we bezig zijn.

----------


## showband

> Dat is jouw stelling..... En smaak.
> Mijn stelling is dat iets wat onmisbaar is best zo gemaakt mag worden dat het gezien mag worden.



allereerst vind ik het een knap stukkie werk. En ik snap de rationell er achter.
___________________________________
ik kan uit eigen ervaring vertellen dat in het bedrijfsfeestencircuit. (de 250 tot 650 man feestjes hoek met bijbehorend budget. Waar deze toch echt op gericht lijkt)
Alle boekers gefixeerd zijn op " zichtlijnen"  en " podium opgeruimd" enz.

De techniek dient daar zo onzichtbaar mogelijk te zijn. En liefst geen enkele plaats in te nemen.
Een " mooie"  trussconstructie is bij veel boekers al een ergernis. "ik wil die lelijke ijzeren dingen niet"
Dat technici techniek mooi vinden heeft niets te maken met de rest van de wereld. Gek genoeg is een "goedkoop uiterlijk" wel contraproductief. Dat drukt je potentiele vraagprijs. ("als het er goedkoop uitziet dan zal het wel goedkoop zijn")

Maar een mooie passende bijgeleverde brandwerende afrokdoek-hoes met schuimfront ingenaaid zou een mooie feature zijn waarmee je jezelf kunt onderscheiden. Als de speaker minder mooi wordt (door transport zonder kist) staat ie nog steeds op feesten er perfect bij.

en.... je kunt vervangsetjes van die dingen in de aftersales gooien en daar mee verdienen.  :Wink: 
___________________________________
De naam, een X achter je V set vond ik een goede suggestie

Ik zou wel de reclame blijvend om je centrale naam laten draaien zolang je nog bezig bent een naam op te bouwen. Herhaling is dan toch echt een sleutelwoord in je uitingen.

Op de site zou een header " vision acoustics touring" of "dutch dance system touring equpment" voor een nieuw product toch kunnen helpen. Je bent nog te onbekend om onder veel verschillende namen te werken. EEN naam moet synoniem met je producten worden. En het is handig om in het begin ook qua kwaliteitsniveau een niveau vast te houden. Totdat de associatie door iedereen is gelegd met jouw plek in de makrt en je bedrijf.

Dus een main site met de uitleg : klein customer focussed bedrijf die door xxx aandacht verdiend.

_(een (1) duidelijke rationell. Bijvoorbeeld "goede componentenkeuze en gespecialiseerd ontwerp" of "breed inzetbaar door modulair ontwerp" of "speciaal aangepast voor de eisen die in de benelux gelden waar de klant anders is dan in de mega zalen in de USA" enz) Eigenlijk is het zaak om hier liever een kleiner aantal klanten echt te binden dan te hopen met hagel op iedereen te schieten. Die je uiteindelijk niet over de streep trekt..._

Dan op de site een duidelijke keuze:
Vision acoustics "dutch dance system" met een losse rationell 
 en
Vision acoustics "dutch live system" met een losse rationell 
_
bv : "dutch dance system is het antwoord op de wens van de danslocaties want.....blah...top DJ's zijn reeds overtuigt." (en dan wat kreten van bekende DJ's)
en
"dutch live system" is het antwoord op een schaalbaar systeem wat nooit in de opslag hoeft te blijven staan. een topsysteem op kleine locaties en praktisch te combineren tot een volwaardige set is dit het antwoord op een verhuurbedrijf wat het hele jaar bruiloften en bedrijfsfeesten doet en enkele festivals in de zomer..... blah. Wij demonstreren graag en zijn om de hoek bereikbaar voor concrete service aan onze klanten._

Maak vooral snel duidelijk op je site voor welke klanten je meerwaarde levert!
maak duidelijk in welk marktsegment de prijs/kwaliteit zich bevind.
En zet een pagina op waar je dat onderbouwd.

Jouw bedrijf interesseert nieuwe kijkers geen ***. Dat is pas als je ze hebt over weten te halen om verder te kijken nuttig.
___________________________________
nog een laatste :
er zijn al vragen gesteld of de rij handvatten sterk genoeg zijn. JIJ weet dat het zo is. MAAR. als alle potentiele klanten DENKEN dat het niet zo is? Dan heb je een marketing issue. Doe daar iets mee.
Zet een foto/film van stackende mensen die flink aan die grepen sjorren op je site oid. Hang een speaker aan een kabel aan zo een schot en laat hem op film stuiteren. En laat zien hoe handig zo een rij greepjes in de praktijk is.

----------


## Gast1401081

> ....
> 
> Er is hier toch echt een tijd geweest dat elke reclame (van wie dan ook) met de botte bijl verwijderd werd! Heb ik als enigste die memo met de wijzigingen in dit beleid gemist of zijn er meerdere?
> 
> ...



Die tijd is er nog steeds, maar aangezien Sander ook een subje heeft gebedacht met mogelijkheid tot inbreng van alle forumleden, regelmatig ff meedenkt met iemand's problemen, en vaak van gedachten wisselt met medeforumbewoners, en technisch hier geen verkoop-praatje wordt gehouden, ( er wordt geen prijs genoemd (!)) valt dit onder de forumdoelstelling. Zolang er geen verwijzing naar site's, prijs, of verkoopkanalen genoemd worden is het geen reclame. Althans, ik heb nog geen mod-break gezien, tenminste. 
EDIT:> Die is er al wel geweest. Zie bovenstaand ergens: "Die weg slaan we NIEt in en die snerende opmerkingen flikker ik allemaal naar het digihalla." <EDIT

Het leven is zonder memo's veel makkelijker dan sommigen denken... 

Verder is een van de grootste speakerbouwers ter wereld altijd met kleurtjes bezig geweest (Turbo-nlauw - f1-paars) etc. 
Ik zou die kleuring in verschillende RAL-mogelijkheden aanbieden. Architecten zijn daar gek op.

----------


## showband

> Zeveraar (sorry voor het taalgebruik maar als je iemand aanvalt moet je zelf ook maar kunnen incasseren), alsof ik niet weet dat dit voor basgitaar is. Ik heb het dan niet over de soort speaker maar over de afwerking.
> Leer lezen, en probeer te snappen in welke context we bezig zijn.



Er zijn artiesten zat die met glitterpakken staan. Dat heeft ook niets met de techniek te maken. Die jongens moeten gewoon ook in zwart lopen.
je hebt decor en techniek. Die basversterking staat als onderdeel van het decor op het toneel.

De techniek onderdeel van het decor maken is een risico. Namelijk als jouw designkeuze niet past bij de decorkeuze van de band/zaal/regisseur? Dan mag jouw set niet toegepast worden omdat hij er verkeerd uitziet. Discrete speakers zijn overal toepasbaar en dus aantrekkelijker voor verhuurders.

----------


## AH

U2 had jaren terug al oranje speakers van Clair.
Dus zo nieuw is het niet.

----------


## frederic

> Er zijn artiesten zat die met glitterpakken staan. Dat heeft ook niets met de techniek te maken. Die jongens moeten gewoon ook in zwart lopen.
> je hebt decor en techniek. Die basversterking staat als onderdeel van het decor op het toneel.
> 
> De techniek onderdeel van het decor maken is een risico. Namelijk als jouw designkeuze niet past bij de decorkeuze van de band/zaal/regisseur? Dan mag jouw set niet toegepast worden omdat hij er verkeerd uitziet. Discrete speakers zijn overal toepasbaar en dus aantrekkelijker voor verhuurders.



Dat is ook juist.
Daarom dat ik voorstel dat hij verschillende kleurmogelijkheden zou aanbieden (dus ook zwart) dan kan de klant kiezen.
Of waarom geen systeem bedenken waarbij de klant zelf de kleur kan vervangen?
Soms kan net dat ander kleurtintje leuke resultaten opleveren.
Stel U eens voor, een kinderfestival, het zou toch leuk zijn daar een line array te zien hangen in 5 verschillende kleuren? Iedere module een ander kleur...

Ik wil maar zeggen dat we soms veel te vastgeroest zitten in ons denken, terwijl we nochtans meestal in een artistieke omgeving aan het werk zijn.
Net daarom vind ik het idee van de TS goed bedacht.

----------


## frederic

> U2 had jaren terug al oranje speakers van Clair.
> Dus zo nieuw is het niet.



Die zullen wel gewoon voordien met de verfrol bewerkt zijn, en nadien terug in de Warnex. :-)

Trouwens een mooi voorbeeld van techniek die ook onderdeel is van het decor.

----------


## MusicXtra

Wat een discussie hier, zo komt er veel informatie los waar ik zeker iets mee ga doen, mijn dank tot zover.
Dit nieuwe merk is iets dat ik op eigen kracht aan het doen ben, dat is ook een van de redenen dat het niet aan VA gelieerd is. Het zal dus ook echt als zelfstandig merk in de markt gezet worden en niet als onderdeel van VA.
Het verhaal dat techniek zo onopvallend mogelijk moet zijn is een typisch 'kip ei verhaal'. Zolang er geen mooie systemen gemaakt worden zal dat ook zo blijven. Een mooi voorbeeld hiervan is wat we met VA hebben neergezet, ineens mogen de DJ monitoren en het FOH systeem vol in het zicht omdat het deel is gaan uitmaken van het decor. 
Nou heb ik gelijk de meest opvallende kleur genomen om de eerste serie mee te maken, zoals ik al eerder schreef komt hij er ook in het crème wit en antraciet, die laatste is 'onopvallend opvallend'.
In werkelijkheid is de oranje versie lang zo 'schreeuwerig' niet zoals het op de foto's overkomt de uitstraling is eerder sjiek en zeker niet kermisachtig.
Eerlijk gezegd denk ik dat iedereen hier deze top onderschat, mijn ervaring is dat een systeem op basis van het formaat geschaald wordt, het is niet hoorngeladen en dus zal het wel short-throw zijn.
Alleen gaan die regels voor deze top niet helemaal op, de hoogdriver geeft weer vanaf 400 Hz waardoor het in feite een hoorn geladen systeem is, door de verticale spreiding van slechts 20° is het, ondanks de horizontale spreiding van 100° dus wel degelijk een long-throw systeem. Bij gebruik van meerdere toppen worden deze dus ook (omgedraaid) op elkaar gevlogen en niet naast elkaar, om die reden is het dus ook geen trapeziumvormige kast.
Je zult ook nooit meer dan 2 toppen per kant nodig hebben, de hoogdriver is in staat om 3 15"ers bij te houden, bij gebruik van twee toppen kunnen er dus al 4 kick kasten en 8 subs bij gezet worden, dan heb je het dus over een serieus systeem waar je een paar duizend man mee kunt bedienen.
En ja, die handgrepen zijn echt meer dan sterk genoeg, knappe jongen die ze stuk weet te trekken. :Cool:

----------


## showband

bij sales gaat het niet alleen om specs.

het gaat allereerst om perceptie.

Dat 
_-"iets in werkelijkheid mooier is"
-"de handgrepen sterker zijn dan je denkt"
-"het systeem meer kan dan je denkt"
-"de specs van alles uitwijzen"_
is fijn.
Maar helaas niet zoals de wereld in elkaar steekt. Anders zou Gucci nooit kunne verkopen trouwens.

Stap 1 is nu een paar verdelers / key users te vinden. (TW heeft bijvoorbeeld een landelijke muziekdump gekozen, wat snelle naamsbekendheid geeft maar wel een imagoprobleem. Bag end is daar aan ten onder gegaan in dit landje. renkus heinz was nooit zo groot geweest zonder ampco en ik denk dat dB een hoop aan een stel verhuurders te danken heeft. vorbeelden te over.)

stap 2 is snel een website die past bij het product

----------


## purplehaze

> Eerlijk gezegd denk ik dat iedereen hier deze top onderschat, mijn ervaring is dat een systeem op basis van het formaat geschaald wordt, het is niet hoorngeladen en dus zal het wel short-throw zijn.
> Alleen gaan die regels voor deze top niet helemaal op, de hoogdriver geeft weer vanaf 400 Hz waardoor het in feite een hoorn geladen systeem is, door de verticale spreiding van slechts 20° is het, ondanks de horizontale spreiding van 100° dus wel degelijk een long-throw systeem. Bij gebruik van meerdere toppen worden deze dus ook (omgedraaid) op elkaar gevlogen en niet naast elkaar, om die reden is het dus ook geen trapeziumvormige kast.
> Je zult ook nooit meer dan 2 toppen per kant nodig hebben, de hoogdriver is in staat om 3 15"ers bij te houden, bij gebruik van twee toppen kunnen er dus al 4 kick kasten en 8 subs bij gezet worden, dan heb je het dus over een serieus systeem waar je een paar duizend man mee kunt bedienen.



Afgezien van de discussie over het esthetische van een kleurtje toepassen aan de top op beperkt visuele plekken bij de handgrepen, de grille kan toch beste maar voorzien worden van een dun laagje schuim aan de binnenzijde van het rooster voor bier en andere plaktroep die je niet in je speakers wil hebben, ziet het er uit als een verdaaid handig kastje waar je veel klussen mee kan draaien.
Voor de semi pro markt die niet zo ridergedreven is kan het een zeer universeel stuk gereedschap zijn. Ik ben zeer benieuwd naar de klank zeker in combi met de kick en subbassen en ook prijsstelling natuurlijk.

----------


## Michel van de Beek

> ... knip ... Eerlijk gezegd denk ik dat iedereen hier deze top onderschat, mijn ervaring is dat een systeem op basis van het formaat geschaald wordt, het is niet hoorngeladen en dus zal het wel short-throw zijn.
> 
> Alleen gaan die regels voor deze top niet helemaal op, de hoogdriver geeft weer vanaf 400 Hz waardoor het in feite een hoorn geladen systeem is, door de verticale spreiding van slechts 20° is het, ondanks de horizontale spreiding van 100° dus wel degelijk een long-throw systeem. 
> 
> ... knip ....




Een brede horizontale hoek met asymmetrische verticale hoek is erg interessant. En erg makkelijk weet ik uit ervaring. 
Heb alleen een vraagje ... kan je mij uitleggen hoe jij in dit formaat een verticale spreiding van 20graden realiseert, zeker vanaf 400Hz? 

Volgens de wetten der natuur(kunde) heb je daar als je gebruik maakt van een hoorn namelijk een minimale hoogte van zo'n 1,9m nodig (en een hoornlengte van 3,7m).

----------


## MusicXtra

@Showband: Met foto's en tekst de kwaliteit van een luidspreker is praktisch onmogelijk, zelfde verhaal als via de radio een TV proberen te verkopen. :Wink: 
En die site gaat er snel komen, maar zonder naam valt dat nog niet mee.
@Purple Haze: Je bent altijd welkom om te komen luisteren, wanneer ik een compleet systeem heb zal ik ook een demo gaan organiseren.
@Michel: Die spreiding haal ik ook niet vanaf 400 Hz, helaas ben ik ook nog steeds gebonden aan dezelfde natuurkunde wetten als alle andere fabrikanten.

----------


## Rolandino

Over kleur is niet te discusieren de ene houd van zwart en de andere van zwart wit. Mss een idee om het kleur-effect vervangbaar te maken ( hoef je maar set te kopen en je kunt de kleur zelf handmatig bepalen na de hand van je opdracht ) makkelijk gezegd mss maar iets van verwijderbare panelen moet te realiseren zijn.

Kast ziet er top uit maar dat had ook niet anders gekunnen na de intro van Vision Acoustic.

----------


## djspeakertje

Nog een ideetje; Xtreme Audio Technology

Het mooiste is een naam die niet alleen lekker bekt, maar ook makkelijk afkort naar een paar letters (zoals VA), dat blijft domweg beter hangen bij mensen.

Worden hier ook weer Lab Gruppen versterkers bij aanbevolen? (net als bij de VA sets) En welke processor ga je gebruiken? En ga je de processorpresets ook beschikbaar stellen op je website zodra het complete systeem in productie is? Een paar "snelstart" presets zijn vaak al heel wat, gewoon zodat je het systeem werkend hebt zonder eerst een half uur met je laptop aan de processor te hoeven klooien. Een aantal cardioide sub-setup templates zijn misschien ook wel interessant...


Daan

----------


## MusicXtra

Natuurlijk worden ook hier weer Lab Gruppen of andere digitale amps aanbevolen.
De standaard presets komen beschikbaar voor Xilica processoren maar zijn simpel over te kloppen in andere merken.
Er komen verschillende presets voor verschillende configuraties beschikbaar, cardoide presets is weer een heel ander verhaal, dat is zo sterk afhankelijk van de zaal akoestiek dat dat niet te doen is.

----------


## showband

> @Showband: Met foto's en tekst de kwaliteit van een luidspreker is praktisch onmogelijk, zelfde verhaal als via de radio een TV proberen te verkopen.
> En die site gaat er snel komen, maar zonder naam valt dat nog niet mee.



Er zijn tientallen bands, radiozenders, DJ's, die via websites contact leggen. Het gaat ook puur om een kijker duidelijk te maken of het zin heeft om naar jouw product te kijken. Via de radio worden werkelijk TV's verkocht. Niet de TV zelf, maar de klant wordt naar de winkel van de TV verkoper getrokken via een radiospot. Wat jij wil bereiken met een website is dat iemand die een PA wil kopen met jou in contact gaat.

Kijkers hebben gewoon een maximaal budget, een toepassing en een klantenkring. En niets is zo vervelend als al die 1-miljoen-miljard websites met algemeenheden en een formulier _"vul dit formulier in met al jouw gegevens, dan vertellen we je wel wat op deze site had moeten staan"_

een site moet direct duidelijk maken of je mogelijk geinteresseerd bent of niet. Anders is het een slechte site.

Als ik als DAP koper op jouw site kom kan ik niet zien dat jouw speakers in een andere categorie zitten. Behalve als ik verstand van zaken heb, en dan ben ik geen dap koper die op jouw site aan het zoeken ben....

snap je wat ik wil zeggen?

----------


## I.T. drive in

Xtra audio en dergelijke klinkt al gauw als auto audio etc.
Ik vondt het idee van Vision Acoustics live system beter eerlijk gezegd.

----------


## MusicXtra

Ik snap heel goed wat je wilt zeggen.
De site zal ook heel duidelijk maken dat het hier om hoogwaardige producten gaat, zelf heb ik een minimalistische site voor ogen met een aantal plaatjes van producten en weinig tekst.
Een klik verder kom je pas bij de technische specificaties maar eigenlijk moet de beleving in die eerste laag al zodanig zijn dat het vertrouwen er is dat die specificaties wel goed zitten.
Daarnaast komt er een soort mini-forum op waarop gebruikers hun ervaringen, vragen en opmerkingen kwijt kunnen en van mijn kant ook advies kunnen krijgen.

----------


## soundsystem

> Je zult ook nooit meer dan 2 toppen per kant nodig hebben, de hoogdriver is in staat om 3 15"ers bij te houden, bij gebruik van twee toppen kunnen er dus al 4 kick kasten en 8 subs bij gezet worden, dan heb je het dus over een serieus systeem waar je een paar duizend man mee kunt bedienen.



Mmm, het zien er wel stevige kasten uit maar een paar duizend man met slechts 2x 15" midspeakers per kant lijkt me toch wel erg straf, niet?





> Prijs zit net onder die van veel A-merken.



Als je prijs maar net onder een A-merk zit, waarom zou een klant voor jouw (nog) onbekend merk kiezen? 
Zeker als je kijkt naar de restwaarde na pakweg 5 jaar. Dan zal bij verkoop een vergelijkbare kast van RCF (bv TT25) toch meer opbrengen dan jouw top, dus dan is uiteindelijk het A-merk goedkoper...

Maar wie weet, achter enkele jaren praten we misschien anders. Kijk bv in duitsland naar TW audio, zij maken wat de markt vraagt: compacte krachtige kasten, in het genre d&b maar dan iets betaalbaarder.

Vind het wel vreemd dat je nu met een nieuwe merknaam op de proppen komt voor zogezegd een andere toepassing, dit zaait toch alleen maar verwarring op de markt? Dit doet volgens mij geen enkel merk in de hogere klassen, behalve bij de low budget toepassing (bv JBsystems - Synq). 
Waarom niet 1 merknaam, en dan bv club series / live series?

----------


## DJ Antoon

> Dit nieuwe merk is iets dat ik op eigen kracht aan het doen ben, dat is ook een van de redenen dat het niet aan VA gelieerd is. Het zal dus ook echt als zelfstandig merk in de markt gezet worden en niet als onderdeel van VA.



Lezen is ook een vak, voor mij ook wel eens moeilijk.  :Embarrassment:

----------


## soundsystem

> Lezen is ook een vak, voor mij ook wel eens moeilijk.



 :Frown:  Oeps ja, dat bedoelde ik dus met "dit zaait toch alleen maar verwarring op de markt" :Smile:

----------


## MusicXtra

> Mmm, het zien er wel stevige kasten uit maar een paar duizend man met slechts 2x 15" midspeakers per kant lijkt me toch wel erg straf, niet?



Moet je nog iets beter leren lezen :Wink: 
Het is een paar duizend man met twee topkasten 4 kick en 8 subkasten per kant, dan heb je dus twee hoogdrivers, 6 15" en 8 18" drivers per kant, daarmee zou je toch een heel eind moeten komen. :Cool: 




> Als je prijs maar net onder een A-merk zit, waarom zou een klant voor jouw (nog) onbekend merk kiezen? 
> Zeker als je kijkt naar de restwaarde na pakweg 5 jaar. Dan zal bij  verkoop een vergelijkbare kast van RCF (bv TT25) toch meer opbrengen dan  jouw top, dus dan is uiteindelijk het A-merk goedkoper...
> 
> Maar wie weet, achter enkele jaren praten we misschien anders. Kijk bv  in duitsland naar TW audio, zij maken wat de markt vraagt: compacte  krachtige kasten, in het genre d&b maar dan iets betaalbaarder.



Die prijs is uiterst scherp, de gebruikte drivers zijn heel erg prijzig en alle materialen zijn van de beste kwaliteit.
En eigenlijk moet ik zeggen dat de prijs net onder die van andere A-merken zit. :Cool:

----------


## soundsystem

Als je spreekt over 6 15" drivers per kant, dan tel je de kick baskasten mee als middrivers, maw je laat deze dan ook doorlopen tot 400hz?
Dit wil dus ook zeggen dat je de kick kasten niet op de grond kan plaatsen maar ook mee gevlogen moeten worden met de toppen?

Sorry voor de kritische vragen, vind het alleen een nogal vreemde setup.

----------


## Robni7

hoe gaat de site dan (ongeveer) heten?

----------


## djspeakertje

www."nog niet bestaande naam".com

Er is dus nog geen (echte) naam, en zodra MusicXtra een naam heeft kan hij zijn website daarnaar noemen. Hij begon het project als "Beat Audio", maar na enkele pagina's forum heeft hij besloten dat de naam te veel associaties met merken als "Beats Audio" oproept, die eigenlijk het tegenovergestelde maken van wat MusicXtra doet. Zij maken dure spullen van relatief lage kwaliteit (MP3 en laptop zooi), hij maakt professionele PA systemen, schaalbaar van 50 tot 2500 man...

Oftewel: *​LEZEN!*


Daan

----------


## sjig

Ik heb dit hele topic tot nu toe gevold maar ben een dingetje niet tegen gekomen. De maten..
Ik neem aan dat deze bekend zijn? En welke drivers (modelnaam, merk) zitten in de speakers?

----------


## jens

Leuk project weer! 

Ik vind het een mooie kast, Die handvaten kun  je mischien nog verstevigen door er een een metalen strip achter of  erin te verwerken. Ik zeg niet dat ze snel afbreken, maar als ze is in  een bus staan en dr word een flightcase tegen aan gereden? Misschien ook  nadenken over een  systeem om het makkelijk te vervoeren. bijv iets  zoals een meatrack maar dan voor je speakers. Hoezen en dergelijke.  soort on the road versie  :Wink:  Dan kan je mensen ook je veelzeidigheid van  je kast laten zien. 

Mischien dat ik niet goed gelezen heb maar  de kasten dus worden doormidel van een processor aangestuurd? dus bi  amped ? Als de speakers goedkoop zijn  maar je moet er wel een extra  versterker aan hangen dan kost de kast op het end ook weer meer. ( die  prosessor heb je toch wel nodig ) of komt er ook een passieve versie? Ik  weet ook niet precies hoe dat bij andere merken is. 

Wat naam betreft zou ik kiezen voor zoiets als dit:      "Orange sound  "   met bijv een toevoeging "Speaker technology" Klinkt lekker  nederlands, past bij je speakers,  namen met power of extreme klinkt  goedkoop en heeft zo iets van ...mijn speakers  zijn het beste en gaan  het hardste.... Beetje veel kapsonus  voor een merkt wat net op de markt  komt  :Wink:  Hou het bescheiden. Laat eerst maar ens zien/horen wat het kan !

Succes!

----------


## Rolandino

De naamsbekendheid en vertrouwen en service die een A-merk heeft kan VA of dit alweer nieuwe merk niet evenaren ( A-merken hebben al jaren populatie in de markt )
Plus is de prijs te dichtbij  de a-merken waardoor de  keus makkelijk gemaakt is door koper zeker qua bedrijfszekerheid bij inhuur van hun systeem.

Ik denk echt niet dat de huidige gebruiker van bv a-merken zijn stapel hout inruilt tegen een van deze stapel hout.

Dit is hetzelfde verhaal als de Hoffman speakers en System One klinkt ook erg goed maar zal nooit een doorbraak worden in het theater en verhuur gebeuren.

Ook bij hun zijn er goede systemen aanwezig alleen de produktie en commercie en after sales  blijft een eind achter de A-merken en dat is een van de belangrijkste faktoren.

----------


## I.T. drive in

> De naamsbekendheid en vertrouwen en service die een A-merk heeft kan VA of dit alweer nieuwe merk niet evenaren ( A-merken hebben al jaren populatie in de markt )
> Plus is de prijs te dichtbij  de a-merken waardoor de  keus makkelijk gemaakt is door koper zeker qua bedrijfszekerheid bij inhuur van hun systeem.
> 
> Ik denk echt niet dat de huidige gebruiker van bv a-merken zijn stapel hout inruilt tegen een van deze stapel hout.
> 
> Dit is hetzelfde verhaal als de Hoffman speakers en System One klinkt ook erg goed maar zal nooit een doorbraak worden in het theater en verhuur gebeuren.
> 
> Ook bij hun zijn er goede systemen aanwezig alleen de produktie en commercie en after sales  blijft een eind achter de A-merken en dat is een van de belangrijkste faktoren.



Selenium is ook een redelijk nieuw bedrijf alleen ik denk dat je de speakers eerst goedkoper moet maken om de mensen te intresseren en tegelijkertijd een hele goede service hebben. Selenium was wel goedkoop maar leveren enorm slecht en ik kreeg een emailtje terug dat degene die engels spreekt er niet meer werkt. die lopen denk ik snel tegen het einde aan als het zo door gaat. Zorg dus dat je klanten krijgt en dat je betrouwbaar bent en snel kan leveren.

----------


## DJ Antoon

Als je het groot gaat zien dan zal het moeilijk worden, maar als je goede directe service geeft en de klant heeft vertrouwen dan kan dat best. Zeker in je directe omgeving, vele argumenten zijn hier al aangehaald.
Ieder merk is ooit begonnen, het nu erg populaire d&b is er ook nog niet zo lang, en ze laten zien dat daar niet perse een lage prijs aan hoeft te hangen.

De terug komende opmerking over de handgrepen deel ik, het ziet eruit als of het fragiel is, dus ik zou uit misschien puur psychologisch oogpunt ze net iets verder uit elkaar zetten.
En de kleur, daar kom je zelf wel achter, het ooit paarse nederlandse merk maakt volgens mij nu ook enkel zwarte kasten... Een heel donkere kleur blauw, paars of zelfs oranje zou misschien kunnen.

----------


## Stoney3K

> Nog een ideetje; Xtreme Audio Technology



Ik vind zelf altijd het gebruik van "Xtreme" marketing-technisch een beetje gekunsteld en al helemaal niet aanspreken op het segment waarop MusicXtra hier mikt (namelijk juist níet het dance/disco gebeuren).

Dan zou ik Brooklyn Audio voor de uitstraling die je het systeem mee wil geven een veel betere keus vinden.

----------


## MusicXtra

> Als je spreekt over 6 15" drivers per kant,  dan tel je de kick baskasten mee als middrivers, maw je laat deze dan  ook doorlopen tot 400hz?
>  Dit wil dus ook zeggen dat je de kick kasten niet op de grond kan plaatsen maar ook mee gevlogen moeten worden met de toppen?
> 
>  Sorry voor de kritische vragen, vind het alleen een nogal vreemde setup.



 Ik heb niet gezegd dat alle 15" drivers doorlopen tot 400 Hz. :Wink: 




> Ik heb dit hele topic tot nu toe gevold maar ben een dingetje niet tegen gekomen. De maten..
> Ik neem aan dat deze bekend zijn?



De maten zijn idd bekend, de top en kick zijn beiden 700*530*530 mm en de sub is 700*530*650 mm.





> Leuk project weer! 
> 
> Ik vind het een mooie kast, Die handvaten kun  je mischien nog verstevigen door er een een metalen strip achter of  erin te verwerken. Ik zeg niet dat ze snel afbreken, maar als ze is in  een bus staan en dr word een flightcase tegen aan gereden? Hoe sterk moet ik ze dan maken, 15 mm pantserstaal? Alles kan kapot, dus ook deze handgrepen maar die zijn meer dan sterk genoeg, ook wanneer er eens een flight case tegenaan botst. Misschien ook  nadenken over een  systeem om het makkelijk te vervoeren. bijv iets  zoals een meatrack maar dan voor je speakers. Hoezen en dergelijke.  soort on the road versie  Dan kan je mensen ook je veelzeidigheid van  je kast laten zien. Er komt een set hoezen bij waarmee je het hele systeem makkelijk kunt transporteren, ook daar is dus over nagedacht.
> 
> Mischien dat ik niet goed gelezen heb maar  de kasten dus worden doormidel van een processor aangestuurd? dus bi  amped ? Als de speakers goedkoop zijn  maar je moet er wel een extra  versterker aan hangen dan kost de kast op het end ook weer meer. ( die  prosessor heb je toch wel nodig ) of komt er ook een passieve versie? Ik  weet ook niet precies hoe dat bij andere merken is. De toppen worden inderdaad bi-amped aangestuurd, er komt geen versie met een passief filter, mogelijk wel een versie met een ingebouwde processor/versterker.
> 
> Succes!

----------


## qvt

Live AcoustiX springt me te binnen, vooral omdat de X uit je naam ook wel blijft hangen.

Presets voor CSA of end-fired zijn trouwens niet afhankelijk van de akoustiek maar het effect van deze setups dan weer wel  :Smile:

----------


## I.T. drive in

> Live AcoustiX springt me te binnen, vooral omdat de X uit je naam ook wel blijft hangen.
> 
> Presets voor CSA of end-fired zijn trouwens niet afhankelijk van de akoustiek maar het effect van deze setups dan weer wel



Topnaam!  :Big Grin:

----------


## drummerke

leuk dat je nog steeds zo druk bezig bent met nieuwe speakers te ontwerpen. Welke naam het ook word, ofwelke kleuren vorm etc, in een huidige prijzen/vriendjes oorlog zal het nooit gemakkelijk zijn. Ik vraag me dan ook niet af wie deze speakers wilt kopen. Ik blijf wel bij het bekendere italiaanse spul. Altijd een vaste 2dehands waarde.

----------


## Overdrive

Mooie kasten maar, als er geen passief filter inkomt, wat blijft er dan nog over? Hoog vermogen componenten in een mooi "kastje". Dat kan ik wezen elke fanatieke zelfbouwer wel bedenken, want de componenten liggen voor het oprapen. Of ga je met custom speakers werken? Nu geeft het mij het idee dat er geen filter inzit, omdat simpelweg de kennis ervoor niet in huis is.

Ik zou persoonlijk (en ik denk velen anderen) niet mijn geld zetten op een onbekende naam kast die bijna hetzelfde kost als een A-merk, waar duizenden euro's in R&D inzitten en zich hebben bewezen in de markt in de loop der jaren. Kijk maar naar TW audio zoals eerder aangehaald, prima spul, alleen de afgelopen jaren wil het nog niet massaal aanslaan terwijl het zich wel kan meten aan A-merken.

Je moet in deze wereld groots denken, groots aanpakken en groot zijn. Simpelweg een top/sub setje maken en dat in de markt zetten is erg moeilijk. Jammer want je bent verder hartstikke enthousiast en passievol bezig, maar uiteindelijk moet het ook wat opleveren..

----------


## MusicXtra

> Mooie kasten maar, als er geen passief filter inkomt, wat blijft er dan nog over? Hoog vermogen componenten in een mooi "kastje". Dat kan ik wezen elke fanatieke zelfbouwer wel bedenken, want de componenten liggen voor het oprapen. Of ga je met custom speakers werken? Nu geeft het mij het idee dat er geen filter inzit, omdat simpelweg de kennis ervoor niet in huis is.



Dit vind ik wel een heel bijzondere aanname.... :Wink:  Die dan overigens voor meerdere fabrikanten van toepassing is.
Heel misschien is de reden voor het bi-amp aansturen wel omdat een filter voor dit vermogen nogal groot, zwaar en duur wordt, veel vermogen dissipeert en geen mogelijkheid biedt om de hoog driver te 'time alignen' met de low driver.
Daarbij wordt de top in veel verschillende configuraties gebruik die verschillende settings vragen dus zouden er schakelbare filters in moeten komen.
Toch veel makkelijker om dan een extra versterkerkanaaltje te gebruiken met een processor ervoor.

----------


## Roeltej

Orangeworks audio... Colorworks audio... inspelen op de kleur  :Stick Out Tongue: 

'Hear the rainbow' ipv taste the rainbow ;-). Idee van Showband om een soort hoes/schuimpje te maken die je ervoor kan zetten als kleur minder gewenst is is wel een goede. 
Op bepaalde feesten zou speakers ook best gezien mogen worden, voorzien van ledverlichting vind ik wel weer minder.

Wat je evt kan doen is zorgen dat de oranje delen aan te passen zijn, dat hij ergens makkelijk open kan en er een ander voorzetplaatje in kan... aan de andere kant, dan heb je wel dat er steeds iets los moet en dan zit die plaat los... kan alleen maar gaan rammelen.

----------


## djspeakertje

Iets met Nederland dan? ( "Er gaat niets boven Neerlands fabrikaat, boven Neeeerlaaands faaabriiikaaaat", aldus ene G. Ekdom)

Dutch Audio Works
Dutch Audio Technology
Dutch Audio Engineering (geeft mensen waarschijnlijk een German Audio Engineering (GAE) idee mee, al dan niet gewenst)
Orange Audio (Technology)


Daan

----------


## SPS

Voorlopig moeten we het toch doen met een veredelde sketchup foto van de kast met wat maten, gewichten en afstraling van de hoorn (vanaf welke freq?). Veel te weinig info om enigszins een oordeel te kunnen vormen. TS zou zich een heleboel commentaar kunnen besparen door niet alleen ons "de beleving" mee te geven, maar ons te voorzien van essentiele informatie mbt de prestaties van de weergever.
(Kijk naar alle info, karakeristieken, Q waarden, polaire diagrammen, distorsion grafieken etc. die door alle andere A merken worden geleverd.)
In deze prijsklasse kijken de technische adviseurs van toekomstige gebruikers echt niet alleen meer naar looks en "beleving"!

Dus: kom op met de meetresultaten uit de meetkamer, dan praten we verder!

Mijn mening....

Paul

----------


## MusicXtra

> Voorlopig moeten we het toch doen met een veredelde sketchup foto van de kast



De foto is toch gewoon een echte kast met echte vlekken. :Wink: 
Cijfers zeggen ook niet alles bij een systeem, ik beschik niet over een meetkamer, is wel makkelijk maar niet persé nodig om een goed product te kunnen maken. Zal binnenkort wat plotjes plaatsen hier, heb ze niet op deze computer staan.
Hier alvast wat meer specificaties:

Omschrijving:
3 weg full-range basreflex systeem
Low: 15” neodynium wheater resistant woofer 8 Ohm
High: 2”/1” coaxiaal neodynium driver 16 Ohm
Frequentie bereik: 45-18.000 Hz (+/-3 dB)
Spreiding: 100° horizontaal 20° verticaal
RMS vermogen:
Low: 2400 Watt@8 Ohm
High: 300 Watt @ 16 Ohm
Cross-over freq:
Low: 40 Hz 24dB/oct. High pass. 400 Hz 24/dB oct. Low pass
Mid: 400 Hz 24 dB/oct. High pass. 6300 Hz 24/dB oct. Low pass (passief)
High: 6300 Hz 24 dB/oct. High pass.
Rendement:
Low: 97 dB 1W/1m
High: 118 dB 1W/1m
Afmetingen: B*H*D  700*530*530 mm
Gewicht: 38 kg
Materiaal:
Kast: Fins berken multiplex
Grille: 2 mm staal powdercoated
Rigging: aluminium en staal
Aansluiting: 2* Speakon NL4 1+/1- Low, 2+/2- High.
Overige: Statiefflens

----------


## djspeakertje

Het is een 3-weg systeem maar bi-amped aangestuurd? Er zit dus een passief filter in die de 2" en de 1" scheidt?


Daan

----------


## 2mancrew

@Daan

Denk dat dit een combinatie  driver is met een 2 en 1 inch in elkaar en ik vermoed ook dat ik weet welke  .;-)

@Sander.  Als je set af hebt wil ik ze graag horen.

Ed

----------


## NesCio01

> De foto is toch gewoon een echte kast met echte vlekken.
> Cijfers zeggen ook niet alles bij een systeem, ik beschik niet over een meetkamer, is wel makkelijk maar niet persé nodig om een goed product te kunnen maken. Zal binnenkort wat plotjes plaatsen hier, heb ze niet op deze computer staan.
> Hier alvast wat meer specificaties:
> 
> Omschrijving:
> 3 weg full-range basreflex systeem
> Low: 15 neodynium wheater resistant woofer 8 Ohm
> High: 2/1 coaxiaal neodynium driver 16 Ohm
> Frequentie bereik: 45-18.000 Hz (+/-3 dB)
> ...



Hoi Sander,

Mooi concept en over smaak valt niet te twisten, zowel in
de kleur van de uitvoering als in de klankkleur.

Kleuren komen weer meer en meer erin:

ook in de handdouches.

Niet om weer een - reeds bestaande -discussie te openen,
maar waarom laag op 1 en niet op 2?
Veel tops zitten op 1 en ook de meeste monitoren
zitten op 1?

Naam?
Ik dacht bijvb. aan Prospect Audio of Prospect PA.
Prospect is een park in Brooklyn en heeft als een mede-
omschrijving: aanzicht, aanblik en aanzien.
Google geeft wel een enkele hit, maar niet een voor mij
duidelijke naar de PA markt.

O ja,
Als je je Labs nog vervangt door MC2, dan maak je het wss helemaal  :Smile: 

grtz

Nes

----------


## Gast1401081

Ik moet wel lachen.... 
Hebben we er in Nederland een serieuze speakerbouwer bij, komt er toch een meuk commentaar..LOL

Oh, onthoud dat bijna alle "grote" audiobouwers hun produkt vermarkten onder (verwijzing naar) hun eigen naam. 
Onder andere de heren James B. Lansing, John Meyer, maar ook de heren Kling, Klein, Yamaha, Renkus, Hummel, Heinz, Hewlett, Freitag, Bell, Packard, Edison, Schottky, Hill, Neumann, Sennheiser, Shure, Marshall, etc. etc zijn of waren allemaal goed bezig. 

Zet'm op , Sander!

----------


## djspeakertje

> @Daan
> 
> Denk dat dit een combinatie  driver is met een 2 en 1 inch in elkaar en ik vermoed ook dat ik weet welke  .;-)



Ja, maar die 2 zijn wel gescheiden op de een of andere manier, dat het een combidriver is had ik ook al wel in de gaten :Wink: . Hij geeft in zijn specslijst zelfs de x-over frequenties voor die 2.


Daan

----------


## MusicXtra

> Ik moet wel lachen.... 
> Hebben we er in Nederland een serieuze speakerbouwer bij, komt er toch een meuk commentaar..LOL



Ow, dus het is jou ook al opgevallen? :Wink:

----------


## MusicXtra

> Niet om weer een - reeds bestaande -discussie te openen,
> maar waarom laag op 1 en niet op 2?
> Veel tops zitten op 1 en ook de meeste monitoren
> zitten op 1?
> 
> Als je je Labs nog vervangt door MC2, dan maak je het wss helemaal



Hoog zit op 2 om te voorkomen dat je bij aansluiten op een verkeerd versterker kanaal de driver stuk speelt, een low driver kan een full-range signaal aan, een hoog driver heeft daar wat meer moeite mee.
In al mijn systemen heb ik het hoog op de hoogst genummerde aansluiting, dus bij een 8 pol. Speakon zit het hoog op +/-4.
En voor zover mij bekend is dat ook bij andere merken de standaard.
Overigens is dat natuurlijk zo te veranderen.

----------


## sjig

Heb je de speakons dan gesoldeerd, of met kabelschoentjes vast gemaakt? Solderen zal toch wel redelijk lastig te herstellen zijn, kabelschoenstjes daarin tegen niet.

----------


## Rolandino

Kabelschoentjes kunnen los raken bij transport ook al zit ie goed vast.

----------


## sjig

Die zitten bij mij zowel in mijn topkasten als subs, als je ze gewoon heel stevig aandrukt zitten ze rete vast, en krijg je ze bijna niet meer los.

----------


## MusicXtra

> Heb je de speakons dan gesoldeerd, of met kabelschoentjes vast gemaakt? Solderen zal toch wel redelijk lastig te herstellen zijn, kabelschoenstjes daarin tegen niet.



Nee die zitten met plakband en punaises vast. :Cool:

----------


## Richnies2000

denk niet dat sander zijn achternaam een pakkende naam is voor een luidspreker fabrikant :Wink:

----------


## Outline

> Selenium is ook een redelijk nieuw bedrijf alleen ik denk dat je de speakers eerst goedkoper moet maken om de mensen te intresseren en tegelijkertijd een hele goede service hebben. Selenium was wel goedkoop maar leveren enorm slecht en ik kreeg een emailtje terug dat degene die engels spreekt er niet meer werkt. die lopen denk ik snel tegen het einde aan als het zo door gaat. Zorg dus dat je klanten krijgt en dat je betrouwbaar bent en snel kan leveren.



Selenium is overgenomen door JBL. Al een jaar of 2 geleden...





> Dan zou ik Brooklyn Audio voor de uitstraling die je het systeem mee wil geven een veel betere keus vinden.



Dit is een naam waar je wat mee kunt! Weet iedereen je ook gelijk te vinden en het maakt je makkelijker om ooit 'ns de grote plas over te gaan, inclusief plek om je HQ te vestigen...





> Aansluiting: 2* Speakon NL4 1+/1- Low, 2+/2- High.



Waarom niet een 8-polige? Wordt het doorlussen makkelijker mee.





> Hoog zit op 2 om te voorkomen dat je bij aansluiten op een verkeerd versterker kanaal de driver stuk speelt, een low driver kan een full-range signaal aan, een hoog driver heeft daar wat meer moeite mee.
> In al mijn systemen heb ik het hoog op de hoogst genummerde aansluiting, dus bij een 8 pol. Speakon zit het hoog op +/-4.
> En voor zover mij bekend is dat ook bij andere merken de standaard.
> Overigens is dat natuurlijk zo te veranderen.



Nee, je zal iemand hebben die het signaal voor de sub er op zet! (want zowat ieder systeem dat ik ken/gebruik= 1+/- = fullrange/top,  2+/- = sub.

8-polig heeft echt mijn voorkeur!

----------


## NesCio01

> Heb je de speakons dan gesoldeerd, of met kabelschoentjes vast gemaakt? Solderen zal toch wel redelijk lastig te herstellen zijn, kabelschoenstjes daarin tegen niet.



Je kunt ze ook schroeven!

grtz

Nes

----------


## purplehaze

> Cross-over freq:
> Mid: 400 Hz 24 dB/oct. High pass. 6300 Hz 24/dB oct. Low pass (passief)



Iets anders trouwens: is 400 Hz niet erg laag om een 2" incher te laten beginnen, doet een 6,5 "/ 8"/ 10" conusluidspreker het in dat gebied niet veel beter?

Is dit een compromis om de kast compact en licht te houden?

----------


## Timothy

> Iets met Nederland dan? ( "Er gaat niets boven Neerlands fabrikaat, boven Neeeerlaaands faaabriiikaaaat", aldus ene G. Ekdom)
> 
> Dutch Audio Works
> Dutch Audio Technology
> Dutch Audio Engineering (geeft mensen waarschijnlijk een German Audio Engineering (GAE) idee mee, al dan niet gewenst)
> Orange Audio (Technology)
> 
> 
> Daan



Ik zou voorstellen

Dutch Audio Products, en dan kan je dat nog heel herkenbaar inkorten!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## MusicXtra

Nee, dat is geen compromis, de gebruikte driver kan zelfs al vanaf 300 Hz ingezet worden.

----------


## Outline

> Je kunt ze ook schroeven!
> 
> grtz
> 
> Nes



Alleen zijn die schroefbare dan weer NIET luchtdicht....

----------


## showband

als het grootste probleem is hoe de connector vast zit. Dan denk ik dat we de beste man moeten feliciteren met de beste speaker van de wereld!

----------


## purplehaze

> Nee, dat is geen compromis, de gebruikte driver kan zelfs al vanaf 300 Hz ingezet worden.



Op zich is het toch niet gebruikelijk dat een 2" zo laag ingezet wordt. Ik zie een dergelijke werkwijze ook niet bij andere speakerfabrikanten terug maar wellicht mis ik wat hoor..

Ik vraag me dan af waarom andere merken dit niet doen, want als de 2" en de 1"er vanuit 1 punt weergeven kom je wel weer bij het ideaalbeeld ... de puntbron.

----------


## MusicXtra

Het is ook niet gebruikelijk dat een 2" zo laag ingezet wordt, de reden dat andere fabrikanten dat niet doen zou je hun moeten vragen.
De reden dat ik deze driver gebruik is inderdaad dat je daarmee dichtbij het ideaalbeeld van de puntbron komt, bijna het hele vocaal bereik door één driver, geen last van kamfilters en de voordelen van een 2" en een 1" driver gecombineerd.

----------


## Mathijs

Ik geloof dat we het er eerder wel eens over hebben gehad, maar de gebruikte driver heeft nog redelijke vervorming rond de 400hz. Als je de spec sheets bekijkt en diverse metingen blijkt 600/700 hz een meer geschikt XO punt.
Vanwaar de keus van 400hz?

----------


## MusicXtra

De keus voor 400 Hz is omdat de driver dat prima aankan en het met die vervorming wel meevalt. De vraag is dan of een 15" minder vervormt in het 400-600 Hz gebied.
De metingen die door de fabrikant worden gegeven zijn gedaan met een hoorn die 700 Hz als onderste grens frequentie heeft, vandaar de afval onder de 800 Hz.
Met de hoorn die ik heb ontworpen ligt het - 3 dB punt ergens rond de 400 Hz.
Overigens geeft de fabrikant als aanbevolen cross-over frequentie zelfs 300 Hz op.

----------


## Overdrive

> Heel misschien is de reden voor het bi-amp aansturen wel omdat een filter voor dit vermogen nogal groot, zwaar en duur wordt, veel vermogen dissipeert en geen mogelijkheid biedt om de hoog driver te 'time alignen' met de low driver.



Je hoeft niet per definitie de laagdriver te filteren, een slim doordachte kast met een specifieke akoestische roll-off en daarnaast alleen een hoog filter zou bv een optie kunnen wezen. Daarnaast zijn er diverse trucjes en manieren om de boel in fase te krijgen rond x-over.




> Toch veel makkelijker om dan een extra versterkerkanaaltje te gebruiken met een processor ervoor.



Makkelijker betekend in dit geval duurder, niet iedereen heeft die versterker kanalen over. En dat kan toch voor sommige een reden zijn om een overweging te maken. Terugkomend op TW-Audio, die voeren bv een top met 1000W/2000W, die gewoon passief te gebruiken is (1200W).

----------


## MusicXtra

@Overdrive: Om te beginnen heb je de helft van de redenen waarom ik de keus heb gemaakt deze top bi-amped aan te sturen even niet meegenomen in je antwoord.
Net als iedere fabrikant maak ook ik keuzes, in dit geval kan deze top in veel verschillende configuraties gebruikt worden waarbij steeds een andere preset nodig is. Op een passief filter kun je bijvoorbeeld niet even makkelijk een extra 15" kastje parallel aansluiten.
Een kast zonder filter op de low-driver waarbij je van de natuurlijke roll-off gebruik maakt is geen optie, een basreflex waar we het hier over hebben moet een laag-af filter hebben omdat anders de conus ongecontroleerde uitslagen gaat maken onder de afstemfrequentie.
Daarbij moet het laag-af filter bij gebruik met subs een andere frequentie hebben als bij full-range gebruik. Aan de bovenkant wil ik niet dat de 15" tot 2 kHz doorloopt wat hij zonder filter wel doet waarbij ik ook nog eens geen enkele controle heb over het fasegedrag en de afstraling.
Je kunt natuurlijk oeverloos over ieder detail gaan discussiëren en allerlei oplossing bedenken voor problemen waar ik de keuzes tijdens het ontwerpen al reeds voor heb gemaakt, en die ik ook kan onderbouwen zoals ik hier laat blijken.  Standaard wordt de kast geleverd zoals hij is ontworpen, de kleur en de aansluitingen zijn naar wens in te vullen.

----------


## Mathijs

> De keus voor 400 Hz is omdat de driver dat prima aankan en het met die vervorming wel meevalt. De vraag is dan of een 15" minder vervormt in het 400-600 Hz gebied.
> De metingen die door de fabrikant worden gegeven zijn gedaan met een hoorn die 700 Hz als onderste grens frequentie heeft, vandaar de afval onder de 800 Hz.
> Met de hoorn die ik heb ontworpen ligt het - 3 dB punt ergens rond de 400 Hz.
> Overigens geeft de fabrikant als aanbevolen cross-over frequentie zelfs 300 Hz op.



Je hebt het over "prima aankan" en "de vraag is". Bij een goed luidspreker ontwerp zou ik toch verwachten dat deze variabelen zijn getackeld met zeer uitgebreide metingen per driver. Een goede 15" driver vervormt minder in het mid/laag gebied dan een compressie driver die te laag wordt gebruikt. Iets wat een fabrikant aangeeft in een datasheet zijn uiterste waardes. In de praktijk blijkt dit in weinig gevallen een goed advies.

----------


## Gast1401081

Het leven is doodsimpel.
We zijn al eeuwen lang op zoek naar een ding, zo groot als een speldenkop, dat het hele frequentiegebied van 20Hz tot 20kHz lineair weergeeft op 163 dB, en als het ff kan nog richtbaar ook. 
Theoretisch leuk, maar praktisch niet haalbaar. 
Vervolgens heeft iedere oplossing wel een nieuw probleem in zich. Of ieder nieuw probleem weer een nieuwe oplossing, waar nodig. 

Blijft het feit, dat, zolang we die speldenkop niet gevonden hebben, alle luidsprekers een gedeelte oplossing, en en gedeelte compromis/probleem in zich hebben. Met hier en daar meer oplossing dan probleem, en soms ook weer niet.  

Ben best benieuwd hoe die dingen klinken, heb er net een luisterdagje opzitten met allerlei HD-1, HD-2, en wat klein spul, qua amps, en qua muziek, afstraling, stembalans, diepte, en vooral luidheid / vervorming... 
Kom dus over een week of wat wel een keer luisteren....(LOL)

----------


## dj bobo

Ik heb ergens een goed artikel liggen over het kiezen van bedrijfsnamen met de daar bijbehorende productnamen. Dat artikel heeft mij toen erg geïnspireerd. Helaas kan ik het nu niet meer vinden...

Wat in ieder geval belangrijk aan een bedrijfsnaam is dat deze herkenbaar is. Jezelf onderscheiden is daarbij een mogelijkheid maar geen must, dit hangt er maar net vanaf wat je wil bereiken. Een belangrijke vraag die je dan ook aan jezelf met stellen is; wat wil ik bereiken met mijn bedrijfsnaam en hoe reageert mijn doelgroep daar op?

Beat audio klinkt voor mij goedkoop, ik maak dan de associatie met goedkope merken. Iemand die niet in deze wereld zit kan hier echter heel anders over denken. Ow, beat audio, dat zal wel goed zijn want het woordje beat zit er in. Ken je het merk Hollywood??? Dat is naar mijn idee een goed voorbeeld. 

Een echte don't in deze tijd zijn naar mijn mening Latijnse namen, afgeleide van deze kunnen echter wel zeer goed zijn!
Een echte do is om alle namen van je directe concurrenten eens naast elkaar te zetten. Wat hebben deze namen gemeen, waarom worden deze namen geassocieerd met kwaliteit?

Een van de meest duidelijke voorbeelden zijn de volgende merken: FerrarI, BugattI, MasseratI. Maak ik morgen een nieuwe sportauto die ik Donatti heet dan is er een grote kans dat de verwachtingswaarde rond de eerder genoemde merken ligt... Nu zeg ik niet dan je je merk D&C, Mexo, ofNeyer moet gaan noemen, maar probeer er achter te komen wat er goed is aan die namen.


Helaas ben ik niet creatief dus vraag me niet een naam voor je te verzinnen. Ik ben enkel goed in het geven van kritiek ^^ Complimenten geven kan ik daarnaast ook hoor, deze speaker ziet er echt gelikt uit (zoals we ook al van Vision gewend zijn).

Veel Succes!


Edit: Mijn forumnaam is echt een goed voorbeeld van een slecht gekozen naam voor wat ik nu doe!

----------


## MusicXtra

> Iets wat een fabrikant aangeeft in een datasheet zijn uiterste waardes. In de praktijk blijkt dit in weinig gevallen een goed advies.



Daarom is de cross-over frequentie bij dit systeem ook 400 Hz. :Wink:

----------


## MusicXtra

@Dj Bobo: tnx voor de tips.
@ Mac: Je bent, net als ieder ander forumlid, van harte welkom, luisteren is volgens mij een betere manier om een ontwerp te beoordelen dan een kruisverhoor op een forum. :Wink:

----------


## purplehaze

Hoi, beoordelen op klank is uiteindelijk ook waar het om gaat, maar dan eigenlijk naast luisteren naar een geluidsdrager ook een live-band.


En is het dan een idee om de top te vergelijken met een beproefd ontwerp zoals bijvoorbeeld de Sound Projects SP4D top wat ook een 3-weg long throw ontwerp is ?
Alleen bij de SP4D geen 2" op mid maar een hoorngeladen 10"er die vanaf 320 Hz zijn werk doet.    
Vervelende is wel dat de SP4D een hoorngeladen 15"er heeft wat de top van Sander niet heeft.
Misschine zijn er andere, betere vergelijken mogelijk?

----------


## Timo Beckman

........................

----------


## frederic

De vraag om een luistertest wordt dus met de dag groter.  :Cool:

----------


## DJ Antoon

> En is het dan een idee om de top te vergelijken met een beproefd ontwerp zoals bijvoorbeeld de Sound Projects SP4D top wat ook een 3-weg long throw ontwerp is ?
> 
> Misschine zijn er andere, betere vergelijken mogelijk?



Er is een andere top, met ook 15" en zeer waarschijnlijk ook dezelfde driver:

http://www.duran-audio.com/index.php?page=scope-g2

De fabrikant geeft keus uit meerdere tuningen met verschillende crossover settings. 
Ik heb ze alleen nog niet in het wild gezien in nederland.

----------


## frederic

Is het niet te riskant om een hoogdriver te beschadigen door hem zo laag te crossen?

----------


## Michel van de Beek

> knip ... Ergens in dit toppic vroeg iemand zich af of 400Hz niet te laag was en ook waarom andere merken niet zo laag een 2" 1" driver daar laten beginnen . 
> De precieze berekeningen weet ik niet maar een hoorn die 400Hz aan kan is van een behoorlijk formaat en maakt de kast een stuk groter . Je krijgt te maken met acoustische weerstand en een hele vracht aan andere factoren 
> die het noodzakelijk maken de afmeting van je hoorn groter te maken  ... knip .



De acoustische weerstand en daaraan gerelateerd excursie zijn inderdaad erg belangrijk. Versimpeld gezegd: hoe kleiner de hoorn hoe meer uitslag je driver moet maken lage freqs weer te geven. Hierdoor neemt je belastbaarheid af. Er zijn verschillende formules, maar de maten van de hoorn moeten eigenlijk minimaal 1/4 golflengte (in beide richtingen !) zijn. Daaronder heeft de hoorn geen werking meer. Je zou dan uitkomen op 21cm. Als sander werkt met FIR-filters zou ie dus prima deze hoorn kunnen gebruiken. Doet ie dat niet, kunnen wellicht belastbaarheidsproblemen ontstaan. Dit is dan ook een reden voor veel speakerbouwers om minimaal 1 octaaf boven de onderste freq van de hoorn te crossen. (hier zou je dan uitkomen op zo'n +/- 700-800Hz).

Op en onder de grensfrequentie van de hoorn krijg je idd wat aparte dingen te zien in het faseverloop. Dit maakt het aansluiten op een andere driver niet makkelijker, nog een reden om het x-over punt hoger te leggen.

Een andere factor is het afstraalgedrag. Dit is heel erg bepalend voor de stabiliteit van het geluid over de ruimte en dus de toepasbaarheid. Je wil daarom eigenlijk een zo constant mogelijke afstraling. Als je dan goed opgelet hebt bij bv McCarthy dan kan je (bijna) iedereen hetzelfde geluid geven.

Een hoorn van zo'n 21cm (hoogte) kan de vertciale afstraling pas bij hoge frequenties 'controleren'. De 20 graden die hier aangegeven wordt, zal pas vanaf zo'n 3k2 constant zijn. Hieronder verdubbelt de verticale afstraling met minimaal zo'n factor 2 per octaaf. Oftewel zo'n 160 graden bij 400Hz. Omdat we bijna niet gevoelig zijn in het verticale vlak, is het hier een (denk ik) goed gekozen compromis. Horizontaal zijn we veel gevoeliger. Als ik de hoorn zo zie, wordt de horizontale spreiding redelijk strak gecontroleerd vanaf zo'n 500Hz. Of ie in het hoog gaat beamen, dat kan ik niet goed inschatten omdat ik het binnenwerk niet kan zien.

----------


## soundsystem

> Is het niet te riskant om een hoogdriver te beschadigen door hem zo laag te crossen?



De BMS coax driver heeft een zeer hoog rendement, hierdoor zal je er ook niet zoveel vermogen hoeven op te zetten. Dit zal wel een goede reden zijn om deze driver te gebruiken en zo laag al in te zetten.

----------


## Timo Beckman

........................

----------


## Overdrive

> Op een passief filter kun je bijvoorbeeld niet even makkelijk een extra 15" kastje parallel aansluiten.



Daarom kun je vaak zowel Bi-amp alsmede passief kiezen op kasten.




> Een kast zonder filter op de low-driver waarbij je van de natuurlijke roll-off gebruik maakt is geen optie, een basreflex waar we het hier over hebben moet een laag-af filter hebben omdat anders de conus ongecontroleerde uitslagen gaat maken onder de afstemfrequentie.
> Daarbij moet het laag-af filter bij gebruik met subs een andere frequentie hebben als bij full-range gebruik. Aan de bovenkant wil ik niet dat de 15" tot 2 kHz doorloopt wat hij zonder filter wel doet waarbij ik ook nog eens geen enkele controle heb over het fasegedrag en de afstraling.



Electro-Voice heeft dit al succesvol toegepast bij de RX series. 




> Je kunt natuurlijk oeverloos over ieder detail gaan discussiëren en allerlei oplossing bedenken voor problemen waar ik de keuzes tijdens het ontwerpen al reeds voor heb gemaakt, en die ik ook kan onderbouwen zoals ik hier laat blijken.



Begrijp me niet verkeerd, ik probeer je alleen wat input te geven en je evt. wat te triggeren, wat je ermee doet is natuurlijk aan jou. Ik vraag me alleen af voor welke doelgroep dit exact is, en als ik je zo begrijp is het voor een medium sized systeem met max 2 toppen per kant. En dat zijn nou vaak systemen die ook OOK passief aan te sturen zijn om zo een bredere doelgroep aan te spreken (cost efficient). Ik geef alleen mijn mening hoe de markt zou kunnen denken over je kast. Keuzes kunnen altijd nog veranderen zolang je kast nog niet in de markt staat toch? Zie bv al je naam ))

----------


## Michel van de Beek

> Het proportional Q verhaal dus . En idd dit hele verhaal bedoel ik dus . Jij kan het een stuk beter verwoorden dan ik .......
> Zat jij ook bij dat mcCarthy seminar ?



Ben een regelmatig lezer van het groene boekje (ahum). Helaas niet op het seminar geweest.

Luidsprekers en vooral hoorns ontwerpen is een interessante mengeling van wetenschap, kunde en kunst. Zoals Mac al eerder in dit draadje aangaf, er moeten altijd compromissen gesloten worden. De wetenschap / natuurwetten bepalen de 'problemen', de kunde en kunst van de juiste compromissen kiezen, bepalen hoe goed het eindresultaat is. En in dit geval geldt ook: "the proof is in eating the pudding" ... oftewel, er zal toch echt geluisterd (en gemeten ?) moeten worden.

----------


## MusicXtra

> Daarom kun je vaak zowel Bi-amp alsmede passief kiezen op kasten.
> De enige keer dat je de kast passief zou gebruiken is wanneer deze als full-range ingezet wordt. Om daarvoor alleen een duur filter te ontwikkelen waardoor de top minstens 15% duurder wordt lijkt me niet zinvol.
> 
> Electro-Voice heeft dit al succesvol toegepast bij de RX series. Ik ben nooit onder de indruk geweest van de klank van de RX toppen....
> 
> Begrijp me niet verkeerd, ik probeer je alleen wat input te geven en je evt. wat te triggeren, wat je ermee doet is natuurlijk aan jou. Ik vraag me alleen af voor welke doelgroep dit exact is, en als ik je zo begrijp is het voor een medium sized systeem met max 2 toppen per kant. En dat zijn nou vaak systemen die ook OOK passief aan te sturen zijn om zo een bredere doelgroep aan te spreken (cost efficient). Ik geef alleen mijn mening hoe de markt zou kunnen denken over je kast. Keuzes kunnen altijd nog veranderen zolang je kast nog niet in de markt staat toch? Zie bv al je naam ))



De hobby drive-inn zal deze top te duur vinden, stadions zijn wat te groot voor deze top. Blijven over de bedrijven die voornamelijk evenementen verzorgen tussen de 50 en 2000 man publiek en daarbij kwaliteit, uitstraling en kosten efficiënt werken belangrijk vinden. Dat is dus al snel zo'n 80% van de markt voor wie dit systeem interessant kan zijn. :Cool: 
Wat mij vooral opvalt is hoe conservatief de PA wereld is, alles wat dit systeem anders maakt dan de 'standaard' zwarte kasten waarvan er 13 in een dozijn passen worden in dit topic suggesties voor gedaan om het zo te maken dat het de 14e kast in dat dozijn gaat worden. Een topmerk heeft een driver ontwikkeld die vanaf 300 Hz inzetbaar is; iedereen roept alleen maar dat dit te laag zou zijn voor een 2" driver, ik geloof niet, inmiddels gesteund door behoorlijk wat ervaring met deze driver, dat de fabrikant dit zou specificeren als het inderdaad te laag zou zijn.
Speakon aansluitingen gesoldeerd of met kabelschoentjes en handgrepen die niet sterk genoeg zouden zijn? Kom op zeg, met 25 jaar ervaring in PA techniek en technisch breed onderlegd kun je er echt op rekenen dat ook dit gewoon een degelijk product is afgestemd op het gebruik waarvoor het ontwikkeld is.

----------


## MusicXtra

> De BMS coax driver heeft een zeer hoog rendement, hierdoor zal je er ook niet zoveel vermogen hoeven op te zetten. Dit zal wel een goede reden zijn om deze driver te gebruiken en zo laag al in te zetten.



Dat niet alleen, hij geeft het hele spectrum nagenoeg recht weer met een subliem fase gedrag.

----------


## Overdrive

> _De enige keer dat je de kast passief zou gebruiken is wanneer deze als full-range ingezet wordt. Om daarvoor alleen een duur filter te ontwikkelen waardoor de top minstens 15% duurder wordt lijkt me niet zinvol._



??? Simpel top/sub setje dan met x-over/processor? Maar het is inderdaad een afweging, en die keus heb je al gemaakt zo te horen, niets mis mee. 

Wat betreft RX, daar geef ik je gelijk in, maar toch is dit een zéér succesvolle serie geworden in de markt. Ik snap dat jij op een doelgroep daar net iets boven mikt dus.
Heb je verder nog markt analyse gedaan mbt je visie en doelen?

Ik vind je insteek verder top, kleuren erg gaaf en inderdaad je wilt je onderscheiden en dat doe je )) 
De 14e in het dozijn mogen de chinezen mooi invullen  :Big Grin: 

Ben wel benieuwd hoe de kast nou daadwerkelijk klinkt, want daar gaat het natuurlijk uiteindelijk om!

----------


## e-sonic

Zag gisteren  en reclame met een HP? notebook met een beats audio systeem,   moet dan ook wel goed klinken.....

groet jurjen

----------


## purplehaze

> Ben wel benieuwd hoe de kast nou daadwerkelijk klinkt, want daar gaat het natuurlijk uiteindelijk om!



Inderdaad er is inmiddels al genoeg geschreven over het een en ander..
Er moet geluisterd en gemeten worden en vergeleken worden met A merken die producten maken die zich op het zelfde marktsegment richten.

Daarna kan een ieder die toe is aan wat nieuws bij aanschaf een keuze maken voor bv de MusicXtra top met een weleenswaar verwachte lagere prijs dan een A-merk maar wel weer een hogere afschrijving. 
Daarnaast nog het dilemma levert de keuze voor een onbekend nederlands merk problemen op in het verwerven van opdrachten..
En service: Hoe snel is een set weer on the road bij brokken, is er makkelijk in te huren bij Sander of andere gebruikers etc. etc.

Kortom vragen genoeg waar Sander ook vast over nagedacht heeft.

----------


## MusicSupport

> De acoustische weerstand en daaraan gerelateerd excursie zijn inderdaad erg belangrijk. Versimpeld gezegd: hoe kleiner de hoorn hoe meer uitslag je driver moet maken lage freqs weer te geven. Hierdoor neemt je belastbaarheid af. Er zijn verschillende formules, maar de maten van de hoorn moeten eigenlijk minimaal 1/4 golflengte (in beide richtingen !) zijn. Daaronder heeft de hoorn geen werking meer. Je zou dan uitkomen op 21cm. Als sander werkt met FIR-filters zou ie dus prima deze hoorn kunnen gebruiken. Doet ie dat niet, kunnen wellicht belastbaarheidsproblemen ontstaan. Dit is dan ook een reden voor veel speakerbouwers om minimaal 1 octaaf boven de onderste freq van de hoorn te crossen. (hier zou je dan uitkomen op zo'n +/- 700-800Hz).
> 
> Op en onder de grensfrequentie van de hoorn krijg je idd wat aparte dingen te zien in het faseverloop. Dit maakt het aansluiten op een andere driver niet makkelijker, nog een reden om het x-over punt hoger te leggen.
> 
> Een andere factor is het afstraalgedrag. Dit is heel erg bepalend voor de stabiliteit van het geluid over de ruimte en dus de toepasbaarheid. Je wil daarom eigenlijk een zo constant mogelijke afstraling. Als je dan goed opgelet hebt bij bv McCarthy dan kan je (bijna) iedereen hetzelfde geluid geven.
> 
> Een hoorn van zo'n 21cm (hoogte) kan de vertciale afstraling pas bij hoge frequenties 'controleren'. De 20 graden die hier aangegeven wordt, zal pas vanaf zo'n 3k2 constant zijn. Hieronder verdubbelt de verticale afstraling met minimaal zo'n factor 2 per octaaf. Oftewel zo'n 160 graden bij 400Hz. Omdat we bijna niet gevoelig zijn in het verticale vlak, is het hier een (denk ik) goed gekozen compromis. Horizontaal zijn we veel gevoeliger. Als ik de hoorn zo zie, wordt de horizontale spreiding redelijk strak gecontroleerd vanaf zo'n 500Hz. Of ie in het hoog gaat beamen, dat kan ik niet goed inschatten omdat ik het binnenwerk niet kan zien.



Fijn stukje theorie!

@ Sander: Ik zou zeggen kom maar op met die Isobar plots! Dit is bij alle merken iets waar ik graag naar kijk want het zegt wat over het afstraalgedrag van de kast. (Daarnaast moet je je hiermee ook niet voor de gek laten houden want fabrikanten friemelen nog al graag met de waardes op de X & Y as van dergelijke staatjes.

----------


## Timo Beckman

........................

----------


## MusicXtra

Het is een tijdje stil geweest van mijn kant, ondertussen wordt er echter heel hard doorgewerkt aan van alles en nog wat.
De naam ben ik intussen uit, het is Brooklyn Audio geworden, dus Mac; ik sta bij je in het krijt.
Nescio01 heeft me op het idee gebracht om deze product serie de Prospect serie te noemen, ook bij jou sta ik dus in het krijt.
Er wordt nagedacht over een passende beloning. :Wink: 
Misschien wil een moderator de naam Beat in Brooklyn veranderen??
De eerste serie toppen is reeds uitgeleverd en voor zover ik terug heb gehoord hebben de toppen de hooggespannen verwachtingen meer dan waargemaakt.
Zelf inmiddels ook een paar klusjes gedaan met een setje en ben er ook meer dan tevreden over.
Intussen veel gemeten om zo perfect mogelijke presets te ontwikkelen, bij deze een paar plaatjes van de metingen.



De groene lijn laat de top zien in 'full-range' mode, de roze lijn de top in combinatie met twee Prospect subs.


De bruine lijn is de set zonder processing.


En hier dezelfde grafiek maar dan het fase display als group delay.

----------


## Michel van de Beek

> Intussen veel gemeten om zo perfect mogelijke presets te ontwikkelen, bij deze een paar plaatjes van de metingen.
> 
> 
> De bruine lijn is de set zonder processing.




Leuke meting! 

Idealiter wil je een volledig vlakke group-delay of in elk geval vlak vanaf zo'n Hz of 300 tot 20k. Versimpeld gezegd zou dat betekenen dat al die frequenties op het juiste moment aankomen. Hier zie je wat "interessante" afwijkingen. Rond de 350, 400Hz en 700Hz. Het tijdsgedrag wordt hier dus verstoord. Mogelijke oorzaken kunnen bv zijn crossoverpunt(en) en diffractie

Bij diffractie wordt de door de luidspreker geproduceerde drukballon vervormd, omdat bv de hoorn of het front-oppervlak te klein wordt (horizontaal en/of verticaal) en op die frequentie de afstraling overgaat van gecontroleerd naar omni-drectioneel.

----------


## MusicXtra

> Ja er komt een website en ja het is een geregistreerd handelsmerk.



Een volledig vlakke group-delay is praktisch niet haalbaar, gelukkig is ons gehoor daar alleen bij hoge frequenties gevoelig voor en daar is hij perfect vlak.
Overigens zijn de toppen zondag 22 juli aanstaande van 14:00 tot 15:00 uur weer te beluisteren in Breukelen met de band 'Biscuits'.

----------


## Michel van de Beek

> Een volledig vlakke group-delay is praktisch niet haalbaar, gelukkig is ons gehoor daar alleen bij hoge frequenties gevoelig voor en daar is hij perfect vlak.



Is ons gehoor niet het gevoeligst in het gebied van de menselijke stem? Van zo'n 3 á 400Hz tot zo'n 4 á 6kHz? Is daar ook niet een norm op gebaseerd?

----------


## MusicXtra

't Is best wel vermoeiend om steeds mezelf hier te moeten verdedigen tegen mensen die nog niets hebben gehoord van wat ik allemaal heb ontwikkeld in de afgelopen twee jaar......
Noem mij maar eens één systeem dat volkomen perfect en foutloos is.
@Michel: Volgens mij woon je niet ver van Breukelen, je bent bij deze de 22e uitgenodigd.  :Wink:

----------


## Gast1401081

> 't Is best wel vermoeiend om steeds mezelf hier te moeten verdedigen tegen mensen die nog niets hebben gehoord van wat ik allemaal heb ontwikkeld in de afgelopen twee jaar......



doe dat dan ook niet , steek ervan op waar je te kort komt, en laat de set zichzelf maar bewijzen...
Als die set klinkt zoals je monitoren wil ik wel dealer worden voor OostNederland.

Ik zal proberen een spuitbusje epoxy-2-componenten oid mee te brengen, kunnen we zelfs de Warnex liefhebbers de gek aansteken...

----------


## Michel van de Beek

> 't Is best wel vermoeiend om steeds mezelf hier te moeten verdedigen tegen mensen die nog niets hebben gehoord van wat ik allemaal heb ontwikkeld in de afgelopen twee jaar......
> Noem mij maar eens één systeem dat volkomen perfect en foutloos is.
> @Michel: Volgens mij woon je niet ver van Breukelen, je bent bij deze de 22e uitgenodigd.



Dank voor de uitnodiging! Als ik tijd heb de 22e kom ik zeker even langs.

Elk systeem is een compromis. Hoe het klinkt, dat hangt of van de kunde en kunst om de juiste te kiezen. En zonder iets gehoord te hebben, is het niet mogelijk om er een waarde-oordeel over te hebben. 

Wel is het zo dat je metingen een aantal interessante dingen laten zien, die ik heel goed herken. Maar vat dat aub niet op als een aanval. Ben nl zelf al een tijdje bezig met een aantal 'projectjes' ... zie onderstaand screenshot voor een klein hornloaded topje. Waar ik ook tegen een aantal zaken ben aangelopen die dit topic aangehaald werden.

Wellicht dat je met mijn opmerkingen, zoals Mac terecht aanhaalt je product nog iets kan verbeteren. Heb wellicht nog wel tips voor je. Stuur maar een pb ...

----------


## jakkes72

Vandaag heb ik deze top(jes???) kunnen vergelijken met een (wat ouder A-merk) 3-weg actief set bestaande uit dubbel 15, dubbel 12 en dubbel 2 inches per kant.
Ik was zeker onder de indruk van de kast!!! Klank is dik in orde, geluidsdruk meer dan voldoende, ook zonder sub!!

Ook heb ik de bijbehorende 18 inch subs gehoord, die gaan ook zeker erg laag en hard doordrukken.

Voor een ieder die twijfeld aan het kunnen van Brooklyn Audio: ga eens luisteren!! Ik stond versteld!

----------


## salsa

Toch wel weer erg leuk bedacht, Brooklyn (Breukelen) Audio... Die Mac toch!

Sander, two thumbs up!!!

----------


## frederic

Wanneer wordt het eerste feestje nu gegeven met die speakers?

----------


## MusicXtra

Je loopt ietwat achter, er zijn er al een aantal geleverd aan klanten die er al volop mee werken.
Verder heb ik onlangs nog aangekondigd dat ze 22 juli in Breukelen te horen waren, daar is één forumlid geweest.
Komende zondag is er weer een evenement in Breukelen, geen idee of het een beetje goeie act is maar 5 augustus moet ik Deborah Carter met band versterken.
Beide zondagen is het van 14.00 tot 16.00 uur in Boom en Bosch (park bij het gemeentehuis) en de toegang is gratis.

----------


## vasco

> ...maar 5 augustus moet ik Deborah Carter met band versterken.



Op 5 augustus zou ik tot nu toe kunnen en het lijkt mij wel wat om deze tops eens te horen. Begrijp ik het goed dat het dan ook bij Boom en Bosch is in Breukelen van 14 tot 16 uur?

----------


## MusicXtra

Je bent van harte welkom, vind het altijd leuk wanneer mensen de moeite nemen om even te komen luisteren.
Klopt inderdaad dat het van 14.00 tot 16.00 uur in Boom en Bosch is.

----------


## Dj Gino V

Ben ook wel benieuwd maar jammer genoeg ligt Beukelen een beetje te ver maar als nog eens in belgie moet zijn of weet wie er van jou materiaal al gebruikt maakt dan zal ik wel graag daar wel eens willen gaan luisteren

----------


## frederic

Wanneer kom je uit met bijhorende subs?

----------


## jakkes72

Ik heb ze al zien staan, en horen spelen....
ZIjn zeer de moeite waard, ook deze weer netjes afgewerkt en hanteerbaar!!
(Ik weet nu niet of dit een pre-productie model was....)

----------


## MusicXtra

De subs die jij hebt gezien zijn idd pré productie modellen. Technisch veranderd er niks meer aan alleen worden ze in dezelfde stijl als de toppen, dus met front in kleur en aan weerszijden weer de 4 handgrepen.
Op dit moment ligt de productie ff stil vanwege vakantietijd. :Frown:

----------


## MusicXtra

Vandaag even een buitenopstelling gemeten, dus zonder reflecties van wanden.
Group-delay probleempje was niet meer dan reflecties van de ruimte waarin de vorige meting is gedaan.

----------


## showband

> Je loopt ietwat achter, er zijn er al een aantal geleverd aan klanten die er al volop mee werken.



wie draaien er nu mee?
_of hoort zoiets per PM?_

----------


## Michel van de Beek

> Vandaag even een buitenopstelling gemeten, dus zonder reflecties van wanden.
> Group-delay probleempje was niet meer dan reflecties van de ruimte waarin de vorige meting is gedaan.



Wederom een interessante meting ... het ziet er al een heel stuk gelijkmatiger/strakker uit. Goed bezig.

Coax-driver lijkt (nog) wel iets voor te lopen op de 15". Het interessante is dat de GD verstoringen (drastisch) verminderen als reflecties verminderd, cq voorkomen worden. Dit geeft je mogelijk al een richting aan hoe je dit systeem nog een stukje zou kunnen verbeteren. Interessant blijft de vraag ... waarom binnen wel last van die reflecties? En waarom op die frequenties?

----------


## jakkes72

@michel:
Die reflecties kun je dus voorkomen (tijdens een meting...) door of de set buiten te gebruiken of alleen in een dode ruimte waar geen reflecties mogelijk zijn...
Waarom binnen wel last van reflecties: door spullen die er staan, een niet optimaal ingedeelde ruimte (tevens werkplaatst) voor het doen van dit soort metingen....

----------


## MusicXtra

In de eerder door mij geposte grafieken stond de meetmicrofoon op een paar meter afstand in een, zoals Jakkes72 al meldde, niet optimale ruimte om te meten.
De microfoon vangt dan niet alleen het directe geluid op maar tevens diverse reflecties.
Nu buiten is duidelijk zichtbaar dat ik daar geen last meer van heb, dit is een eerlijk beeld van het systeem alleen vergelijkbaar met een meting in een dode ruimte.
@Michel; dat de 15" achter zou lopen op de hoog driver is niet zo, ook de hoogdriver heeft 'last' van een 1,5 ms GD op de X-over frequentie.
Dat zou dan ook zichtbaar moeten zijn in de fase grafiek doordat beide drivers niet in fase staan, voor zover meetbaar (pakweg 6 dB onder de 0 lijn wordt de meting onbetrouwbaar) staan beide drivers over een ruim bereik exact met elkaar in fase.
Overigens klinken de toppen steeds beter naarmate ik de processor settings verder verfijn, vandaag de Wieke Garcia Group en Beatlex versterkt, de eerste heel bijzondere muziek van een zeldzaam niveau, de tweede een Beatles tribute band welke muzikaal zwaar oké was. Beiden waren een streling voor het gehoor en vooral de eerste zat vol met allerlei subtiele percussie geluidjes die allemaal tot in detail hoorbaar waren.
Morgen de band Beat-it in Broekland (line-array, Prospect toppen en 10 X218 subs) en volgende week zondag Deborah Carter met band in Breukelen.

----------


## Michel van de Beek

Goed om te horen dat het met elke (fine)tune sessie vooruit gaat, dat is ook de bedoeling.

Het verschil tussen beide metingen is interessant, omdat je in de eerste meting blijkbaar wel diverse reflecties meet en in de tweede niet (of nauwelijks). 

Dat je ze in de tweede niet meet, dat lijkt me niet zo moeilijk te verklaren. 
Waarom in de eerste dan wel ... en alleen op die frequenties? 

 Als je reflecties met, moet je je namelijk steeds afvragen ... waarom meet ik deze? Raak ik een reflecterend oppervlak? Mijn ervaring is dat als er reflecterende vlakken in de coverage-area staan, dat je dan meer verstoringen in je GD ziet. Die zie je niet ... dit geeft een goede aanwijzing dat je op die bewuste frequenties dus een afwijkende coverage area hebt. 

Als ik bv mag wijzen op mijn eigen meting ... daar zie je een scherpe piek in de GD omdat daar het coverage-patroon opbreekt. Zou je eenzelfde meetopstelling doen met een grotere hoorn, dan verschuift die piek naar beneden. Zou je boven deze piek crossen, dan voorkom je die piek ook.

----------


## NesCio01

Eejj Sander,

leiden de resultaten nu tot een finetuning van de 
aansturende electronica,
of tot aanpassing van de kasten?

grtz

Nes

----------


## MusicXtra

't Gaat om finetunen van de processor settings, het ontwerp van de kast en hoorn is in de basis nu gewoon goed (daar ben ik inmiddels meer dan een jaar mee bezig geweest).
Het gaat daarbij niet alleen om de akoestische kwaliteiten maar ook om de gebruiksvriendelijkheid, hoe krijg ik de constructie sterk en licht, welke afmetingen zijn het meest ideaal, en nog veel meer zaken die allemaal tegen elkaar afgewogen worden.
Vandaar ook dat bijna alle zaken die in dit topic aangehaald werden bij mij al lang de revue gepasseerd zijn, ieder detail moet over nagedacht zijn voor ik besluit wat het definitieve ontwerp gaat worden.
In eerste instantie zaten er behoorlijk wat EQ puntjes in maar door slim om te gaan met overlap in de cross-over punten, hi/low- shelf filters en gain van de verschillende drivers probeer ik dat te verminderen.
Daarbij is er nogal wat ruimte voor interpretatie van meetresultaten, 'recht' processen of juist een afval van laag naar hoog (zie eerdere grafieken) en hoeveel afval, enzovoort.
Dat kost veel tijd en ik besteed ook veel tijd aan luisteren met allerlei soorten muziek.
De gigs in Breukelen zie ik als een soort test om te zien of ik op het juiste spoor zit, daar heb ik vandaag dus ook weer nieuwe settings geprobeerd.
Bij mij in de werkplaats zijn de omstandigheden voor metingen verre van ideaal, andere kant daarvan is dat de praktijk meestal ook verre van ideaal is.
Kortom, dit hoort eigenlijk gewoon bij de ontwikkeling en maakt het ook uitdagend. :Cool:

----------


## NesCio01

Nachtbraker,.....  :Smile: 

externe? processor instelling finetunen, ligt dan ook erg 
aan de processor an sich?
Een Xillica zal dan weer anders luisteren dan een XTA?
Hiernaast zijn onze oren allen anders, toch]
(sommigen vinden Skytech of JBL al super, kuch)

Als het me lukt Breukelen te bereiken zondag.........
(heb za-dag nog wel een strandding, hoop dat m'n 
tafel niet wordt gezandstraalt......[ander topic])
het Prospect project blijft me toch zeker intrigeren,
zoveel vermogen uit zo'n kastje.......

grtz

Nes

----------


## MusicXtra

> Nachtbraker,.....  Moet jij zeggen.
>  
> externe? processor instelling finetunen, ligt dan ook erg 
> aan de processor an sich? Heb niet alle processors geprobeerd maar volgens mij zijn de verschillen niet groot waar het gaat om settings, wel om de openheid van het geluid, Apex InteliX2 is eigenlijk de aangewezen processor maar is budgetair een probleem.
> Een Xillica zal dan weer anders luisteren dan een XTA?
> Hiernaast zijn onze oren allen anders, toch] Ja, sterker nog; hangt er ook maar net vanaf in welke 'mood' je bent.
> (sommigen vinden Skytech of JBL al super, kuch) Dit heb ik maar niet gelezen.
> 
> Als het me lukt Breukelen te bereiken zondag......... Je bent meer dan welkom.
> ...



Zie zwarte tekst.

----------


## NesCio01

> Apex InteliX2 is eigenlijk de aangewezen processor maar is budgetair een probleem.




mmmmm, kZie niet 1,2, 3 een prijs in EU, en weet ook niet wat de tops doen,
maar een processor van €300 op deze tops, lijkt me wat, uhhhh fragiel?

Leuk eens te testen wat de verschillen zijn tussen de Apex en een XTA?

[geeuw @ lol]


grtz

Nes

----------


## jakkes72

De Xilica die ik bij Sander gehaald heb was wel iets meer dan € 300,00...

----------


## Timo Beckman

......................

----------


## Richnies2000

wie er de toppen gebruikt o.a.  IK  :Wink:

----------


## 2mancrew

> De Xilica die ik bij Sander gehaald heb was wel iets meer dan  300,00...



@ jakkes  Xilica is gewoon   leuke processor  heb er zelf ook een. ;-)

@ sander  als ik zondag tijd heb kom ik even naar breukelen om naar je nieuwe  spul te kijken.

greetz 

Ed

----------


## jakkes72

Ik bedoelde dat de Xilica niet in de € 300 range zit. De kwaliteit zeg ik niets over...., maar voor mijn set wel een vooruitgang vergeleken met de oude MX300 van EAW

----------


## Trooper

en waar vind ik meer info over deze nieuwe speakers, want via Facebook en de website daar vermeld kom ik niet veel verder over prijs, RMS, levertermijn, .....
komen er testen in Belgie?

----------


## Gast1401081

je kunt gewoon een mailtje sturen.

een van de eisen op dit forum is dat er niet over geld geluld wordt. 
Maar ik denk dat Belgie nooit lang op zich kan laten wachten... 

See y'all on sunday in Brooklyn!

----------


## jakkes72

Gaan we er een meeting van maken....?
Wel leuk om (weer..?) gezichten te zien...

----------


## Gast1401081

> Gaan we er een meeting van maken....?
> Wel leuk om (weer..?) gezichten te zien...



okay, kratje bier mee...

----------


## MusicXtra

Niet nodig om zelf bier mee te nemen, catering is aanwezig en heel betaalbaar.

----------


## MusicXtra

Voor een ieder die Brooklyn Audio producten live wil horen, morgen sta ik dus in het park bij het gemeentehuis in Breukelen om Deborah Carter met band te versterken.
Concert is van 14.00 tot 16.00 uur, de toegang is gratis, catering is aanwezig en er is een ruime parkeergelegenheid.
Het schijnt tropisch warm te worden.

----------


## MusicXtra

Toch 5 mensen hier van het forum die de moeite hebben genomen te komen luisteren.
Mannen, leuk dat jullie er waren, de band was aangenaam verrast dat er maar liefst 7 technici achter de FOH zaten. :Wink:

----------


## jakkes72

Sorry, was alsnog verhinderd....
Meer mensen achter de mengtafel dan op het podium?
En wat belangrijk is:
Wat waren de meningen van forumleden?

----------


## peterwagner

> Sorry, was alsnog verhinderd....
> Meer mensen achter de mengtafel dan op het podium?
> En wat belangrijk is:
> Wat waren de meningen van forumleden?



Ik was er vanmiddag niet, maar ik heb 'm een paar weken terug al mogen beluisteren. Helaas stond ie daar als infill en kon ik dus niet echt goed horen tot wat ie allemaal in staat was, maar wat ik daar hoorde was veel belovend. Geen rare fratsen, gewoon een speaker waar uit komt wat je er in stopt. Zoals het hoort dus.

----------


## NesCio01

Was er helaas ook niet.
Het te mooie weer en een deels afgesloten autosnelweg
deden ons voor de middag anders besluiten.

Ik hoor graag wanneer je weer ergens staat met deze tops, Sander.
Kun je mss nog een keer de specs posten?
ben door de lange thread dat ff kwijt.

tnx.

grt

Nes

----------


## 2mancrew

> Ik was er vanmiddag niet, maar ik heb 'm een paar weken terug al mogen beluisteren. Helaas stond ie daar als infill en kon ik dus niet echt goed horen tot wat ie allemaal in staat was, maar wat ik daar hoorde was veel belovend. Geen rare fratsen, gewoon een speaker waar uit komt wat je er in stopt. Zoals het hoort dus.




@ Peter Wagner- Absoluut nog een keer gaan lusiteren naar die toppen.
@ FOH Techneuten. Het was leuk jullie vanmiddag te zien en even bij te kletsen.
@ Sander. Je hebt een juweeltje van een topkast  gecreerd. Zeer mooi open gedetailleerd geluids beeld.

Enige wat ik miste waren de kanarie gele subwoofers (grapje)

Greetz

Ed

----------


## MusicXtra

@Peter: De line-array die je toen hoorde was mijn eerste line-array en de subs waren de X218 subs.
@ Nescio:
Drieweg systeem, frequentie bereik 40 Hz-20 kHz (-3 dB)
Spreiding horizontaal 100°, verticaal 20° asymmetrisch.
Low: frontloaded 15" basreflex, 1200 Watt AES, impedantie 8 Ohm, rendement: 97 dB 1W/1m.
Mid/high: hornloaded 2"/1" coaxiaal, 150 Watt AES (mid), 80 Watt AES (high), rendement: 118 dB 1W/1m.
Afmetingen: 530 mm breed, 530 mm diep, 700 mm hoog, gewicht: 35 kg.
Gemaakt van 12 en 15 mm berken multiplex met powder-coated 2 mm stalen grille, voorzien van fly-ware en statiefflens.
Aansluitingen: Speakon NL4 (naar wens ook met NL8)
Kleur: Zwart/oranje, zwart/ivoor wit of zwart/antraciet.
Maar deze specs zijn slechts cijfertjes op papier, je moet hem gewoon horen. :Cool:

----------


## NesCio01

@Sander: Tnx voor de info
kiep mie posted pls.

grtz

Nes

----------


## MusicXtra

Hier wat plaatjes van vanmiddag.


Lekker klein en toch een dik geluid.


Helaas was het niet heel erg druk, ondanks dat er een top band stond.


Een aantal van de mannen van het goede leven, welke artiest heeft ooit zoveel FOH technici gehad? :Wink: 


Deborah Carter, absoluut een stem van goud.

----------


## Trooper

en kom je met de nieuwe tops tot aan de laatste parasol op de voorlaatste foto 
is er daar ( en ik schat zo een 20-30m) nog voldoende hoog en mid?

----------


## Gast1401081

> en kom je met de nieuwe tops tot aan de laatste parasol op de voorlaatste foto 
> is er daar ( en ik schat zo een 20-30m) nog voldoende hoog en mid?



met gemak. 
De set draaide lekker rustig, op -20 dB, en het gehele veld werd vrijwel egaal bereikt. 
Verder bleef het klankbeeld mooi staan, dus geen extra hoog, of minder mid op die afstand. 
Heb ff een paar keer over het veld gelopen ( had je die oudjes moeten zien kijken... Ga nou s zitten, joh...) en ik vond de spreiding erg netjes. 
Ook hebben we in de pauze de subs ff bypass gezet, en de top alleen gehoord. Dik in orde. 

Nou nog ff self-powered maken, en wat overige kleine details uitvoeren. Maar daar hebben we het al over gehad in dit topic.

----------


## Kasper

[QUOTE=**************;585170]met gemak. 
De set draaide lekker rustig, op -20 dB, en het gehele veld werd vrijwel egaal bereikt. 
Verder bleef het klankbeeld mooi staan, dus heen extra hoog, of minder mid op die afstand. 

Helemaal eens! Mooi transparant geluid. Prima voor elkaar!

Ook de mix van Sander was dik in orde. Er leek wel een CD'tje te draaien, en dit bedoel ik als groot compliment. Lekkere muziek van prima musici op een uitstekende set. Kwam erg relaxed over allemaal.

Comlimenten Sander!

groet,
Kasper

----------


## vasco

Helaas, ik ben wel behoorlijk in de buurt gekomen (Maarsen) maar het liep allemaal anders dan ik in mijn hoofd had bedacht.
Keep us posted want horen wil ik ze nog steeds, blijf nieuwsgierig.

----------


## MusicXtra

Leuk dat degene die geweest zijn onder de indruk waren (wat je al niet kunt bereiken met een kratje bier;-)
En ja, actief wordt zeker aan gewerkt maar helaas is tot nu toe de versterker module nog steeds de zwakke schakel, ik kan er niet tegen wanneer het systeem minder presteert door de versterker module.
@Trooper; vanaf voorkant podium tot voetpad is een dikke 50 meter, dat haalt de set zelfs in deze opstelling. Was jij dat 2mencrew die zei dat je niet snapte waarom nog een line-array als het met zulke kastjes ook kan?
@Kasper; tnx voor het compliment, altijd leuk als iemand je mix skills weet te waarderen.
@Vasco; Maarssen kon je de set idd niet horen, het stond in de richting van Loenen a/d Vecht opgesteld (denk dat het daar overigens ook niet hoorbaar was). :Wink:

----------


## Trooper

> @Trooper; vanaf voorkant podium tot voetpad is een dikke 50 meter, dat haalt de set zelfs in deze opstelling. Was jij dat 2mencrew die zei dat je niet snapte waarom nog een line-array als het met zulke kastjes ook kan?
> ).



ik kan al eens vergeten wat ik ooit zei, maar dit heb ik nergens vermeld denk ik. 
schitterend als je dat kan met 2 topjes 

ik ben nog steeds op zoek naar 2 nieuwe tops , zie ander topic 'pa luidsprekers aanschaffen", 
maar ik denk niet dat het op dit moment haalbaar is, om er nog versterkers bij aan te schaffen ook.

----------


## MusicXtra

> maar ik denk niet dat het op dit moment haalbaar is, om er nog versterkers bij aan te schaffen ook.



Tsja, zelfs uit deze toppen komt niet veel geluid als er geen versterker op aangesloten is.

----------


## NesCio01

> ik ben nog steeds op zoek naar 2 nieuwe tops , zie ander topic 'pa luidsprekers aanschaffen", 
> maar ik denk niet dat het op dit moment haalbaar is, om er nog versterkers bij aan te schaffen ook.



Wat spaar je financieel dan uit als je een Lab (of MC2) in deze kast inbouwt?
Hooguit de kast van de amp, lijkt me.

Ik denk dat je het vergelijk in deze context moet zien en niet de passieve 
tops van Sander kan vergelijken met een actieve speaker van beduidend
mindere kwaliteit, maar even duur doordat er reeds een amp in zit.

Wie weet is er ergens wel iets te fixen met 2e hands amps?
(Heb nog een E4-75 staan)

grtz

Nes

----------


## cjremmelink

Het heeft even geduurd maar hierbij toch nog even een kleine reactie (heb me maar eens aangemeld na al lang mee te lezen):
Afgelopen zondag heb ik dit systeem mogen beluisteren bij het parkpodium in Breukelen. Ik was erg benieuwd naar dit systeem voor een eventuele vervanging van een bestaande locatie waar ik me als vrijwilliger inzet. Daarnaast ook gewoon naar een systeem wat door een gepassioneerde zelfbouwer gemaakt wordt. Lees al lange tijd mee op dit forum waarbij ook enkele zelfbouw topics mijn interesse hebben.
Mijn referenties van systemen is niet zeer uitgebreid, met name gewoon als luisteraar bij lokale dingen en enkele grotere concerten, maar niet als technicus dus.
Het was een mooie dag met wel enkele pittige regenbuien desondanks ging het gelukkig toch door! We waren net op tijd  maar door het weer was de opbouw ook enigszins vertraagd. Vond ik persoonlijk niet erg; gaf de gelegenheid om ook de korte soundcheck mee te luisteren. Leuk om te zien hoe anderen dat doen; een paar kleine tegenslagen (hulp wat moest afzeggen, een vage IEM, een monitor lijntje wat de weg kwijt was, een té enthousiast trillende snare en de tijdsplanning), maar door juiste keuzes te maken en te overleggen was het eigenlijk snel gefikst Tijdens de linecheck stond de PA voornamelijk zacht; schoof ie soms even openWOW vette sub J.
En dan een eerste nummer dat stond gelijk als een huis! Heerlijke groove, oké nog wat kleine (persoonlijke) details.. maar naar 2 nummers was de mix echt compleet! Apart, we zaten op een meter of 20 naast de mixer, met de ogen even gesloten genieten, doe je ze openeen klein compact setje, maar dat zet buiten(!) een groots geluid neer. Wat een druk ook uit zon subje. Bassist liet hem een paar keer helemaal naar onder sliden (zal vast een leuke term voor zijn) komt volledig tot onderin stevig door.
Ook even rond gelopen; meter of 30/35 de diepte in geen probleem; van uit het hart van 1 speaker op mixer hoogte 20 mtr naar buiten ook prima. Lekker egaal. Vooraan op 7mtr wel harder maar niet vervelend. Zo pak je met 2 toppen toch echt een flink veld! Klank heerlijk; geen vervelende piekje ofzo. Volume stevig en nog veel ruimte over begreep ik.
Na afloop konden we uitgebreid kennis maken en de spullen van dichtbij bekijken. Monitoren, toppen en subs allemaal goed te tillen, of de bus in te rijden. Netjes afgewerkt en vooral goed over nagedacht. (zang mic was trouwens een eigen van de zangeres low-budget maar klonk lekker) De volledige PA,mixer,versterkerrack,monitoren en statieven etc in de busmisschien net halfvol; daar doe je dus een heel veld mee!
MusicXtra (Sander) dank voor je tijd en uitgebreide toelichting! Afgelopen zondag, maar ook door ons via dit forum mee te laten kijken in de keuken.
Band http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uaBCMPBn5fU

----------


## MusicXtra

Even de stilte doorbreken, de proto Prospect subs maar even omgebouwd in dezelfde stijl als de toppen om een indruk te krijgen hoe de set er uit ziet met twee subjes en een top per kant.
Wie vindt het kleurtje nou nog steeds lelijk? :Cool:

----------


## sjig

Dit ziet er meer dan geweldig uit MusicXtra  :Wink: 

Heb je er heel toevallig al specs van?
En zijn het gesloten speakers of bass reflex? Kan het niet helemaal goed zien...

Ennuh, voor degene die het kleurtje niet mooi vinden je kan hem altijd oververven of een schuimpje erachter plakken he  :Wink:

----------


## RayM

Kasten zien er strak uit, kleurtje blijft voor mij lelijk. Kwestie van smaak.
Ben wel benieuwd naar de klank, daar gaat het uiteindelijk om.  :Smile:

----------


## MusicXtra

Hier de specs van de sub:
Enkel 18" neodynium basreflex, frequentie bereik 25 Hz-140 Hz (-3 dB)
Belastbaarheid: 1500 Watt AES, impedantie 8 Ohm, rendement: 96 dB 1W/1m.
Afmetingen: 530 mm breed, 700 mm diep, 700 mm hoog, gewicht: 45 kg.
Gemaakt van 12 en 18 mm berken multiplex met powder-coated 2 mm stalen grille, voorzien van statiefflens.
Aansluitingen: Speakon NL4 (naar wens ook met NL8)
Kleur: Zwart/oranje, zwart/ivoor wit of zwart/antraciet.
Hoe het klinkt is in dit topic al door diverse mensen beschreven.

----------


## RayM

Moet het toch zelf horen om een oordeel te kunnen geven.

----------


## drbeat

Prachtig systeem!

 Misschen een stomme vraag maar waarom heb je die grepen uit de top niet door gezet in de subs? 
Vind ik aan de tops zeker mooi en goed handelbaar.

Een onderscheidend ontwerp wat ik persoonlijk zeer zeker waardeer.  Net als ik je denkwijze en concept voor het ontwerp goed in elkaar vind zitten. Kwa kleurenpallet zou ik het oranje meer naar het rood laten gaan dan naar het geel, zoals nu. Maar dat is persoonlijk en wellicht nog als extra te bestellen.

Jammer dat ik niet zo vermogend ben maar anders was ik een van je klanten geworden voor de set met dubbel sub.

Tot hoe ver kun je het uitbreiden kwa top en sub?

----------


## MusicXtra

De subs zijn nog prototypes, in de definitieve uitvoering zitten er dezelfde handgrepen op als op de toppen.
Er hoort ook nog een kick element bij, in feite de top zonder hoogdriver.
De set kan maximaal uitgebreid worden met 3 kick en 6 subkasten per kant!
Hier vindt je nog wat info over de uitgangspunten bij het ontwerpen.

----------


## kvdb013

Mooi om te zien dat er mensen zijn die zo ambitieus zijn. Ik hoop voor je dat je je kunt mengen in de moordende concurentie van de A merken. Want ik ga er wel vanuit dat we deze speakers cq merk in die klasse kunnen inschalen toch?

----------


## SPS

Even een redigeertipje (verder niet van belang hoor)
Op je site staat bij de uitgangspunten: "gemonteerd achter een assysmetrische hoorn"
Zou nog even naar dat woordje "assysmetrische" kijken :Embarrassment:

----------


## drbeat

> Mooi om te zien dat er mensen zijn die zo ambitieus zijn. Ik hoop voor je dat je je kunt mengen in de moordende concurentie van de A merken. Want ik ga er wel vanuit dat we deze speakers cq merk in die klasse kunnen inschalen toch?



Ik denk dat hij door deze weg in te slaan zich prima staande houd omdat hij zich duidelijk profileert. 

Ik zou er als muzikant graag over spelen, daar klapt de snair nog eens lekker als je er op slaat....en de kick......bassgitaar....
Dat knalt wel!!....en het schaalbare van de set...das ideaal...kroegje, feestent...

Ik geloof wel in de achterliggende gedachte dat de top overal in te zetten moet zijn....er liggen al genoeg line-arry dingen te rotten en roesten in diverse magazijnen omdat er geen werk voor is waarbij het rendeert....een top die praktisch elk weekeind in te zetten is past in deze tijden...

En je kunt de tops kopen...er mee starten...sparen voor subs...en je set groeit met je bedrijfje mee....tumbs up!!

Welke processor raad je aan? En amps?

----------


## mrVazil

voor zover ik weet importeert ie zelf versterks uit china die heel goed presteren met zijn set!

Is er ondertussen al een datum voor je website? Ja, ik weet dat ik daar op hamer, maar ik denk dat dit toch echt een noodzaak is. Waarom? Als je je product rider-proof wil maken moet een bezoekende techneut toch ergens op voorhand kunnen kijken wat ie in handen krijgt. Die techneut heeft niets aan dit forum, of aan een facebook pagina, of aan een subpagina die verstopt is op je persoonlijke website.

Hetzelfde gaat op voor potentiële klanten, al is dat op dit moment van je ontwikkelproces nog iets minder aan de orde misschien.

----------


## timmetje

> voor zover ik weet importeert ie zelf versterks uit china die heel goed presteren met zijn set!
> 
> Is er ondertussen al een datum voor je website? Ja, ik weet dat ik daar op hamer, maar ik denk dat dit toch echt een noodzaak is. Waarom? Als je je product rider-proof wil maken moet een bezoekende techneut toch ergens op voorhand kunnen kijken wat ie in handen krijgt. Die techneut heeft niets aan dit forum, of aan een facebook pagina, of aan een subpagina die verstopt is op je persoonlijke website.
> 
> Hetzelfde gaat op voor potentiële klanten, al is dat op dit moment van je ontwikkelproces nog iets minder aan de orde misschien.



Voor zover ik weet gebruikt ie 'gewoon' Lab Gruppen. Overigens eens m.b.t. een website: die mag nu wel een keertje verschijnen...

----------


## MusicXtra

@MrVazil: Wat die website betreft, daar heb je helemaal gelijk in, die website is op dit moment het ondergeschoven kindje en daar moet hoognodig aan gewerkt worden. :Embarrassment: 
Maar beter dat dan een site waar al ruim twee jaar niks meer aan gebeurd is.(begint met een V en eindigt op acoustics) :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Ik importeer inderdaad zelf 4 kanaals versterkers die helemaal top zijn, Brooklyn Audio wordt dan ook met deze versterkers geadviseerd of Lab Gruppen.

----------


## frederic

Heb je zr al geprobeerd met Camco?

----------


## sjig

Is er voor de subs / toppen al een (richt)prijs beschikbaar?  Ben wel ernstig benieuwd geworden....

----------


## MusicXtra

Heb nog geen Camco amps geprobeerd.
En prijzen zijn uiteraard bekend maar die ga ik hier niet op het forum zetten.

----------


## Timo Beckman

> Een volledig vlakke group-delay is praktisch niet haalbaar, gelukkig is ons gehoor daar alleen bij hoge frequenties gevoelig voor en daar is hij perfect vlak.



Duurde even maar dan toch .



En nu zonder smoothing op het fase display

----------


## MusicXtra

FIR filters?
Group delay is idd minimaal maar de frequentie response mankeert nogal wat aan, wat gebeurd er met de group delay als je die recht gaat trekken?

----------


## Timo Beckman

Nee geen fir (nog niet maar als ik de heren van apex mag geloven gaat dat binnenkort veranderen) maar standaard filters . 
Frequentie response veranderen maakt niet veel uit voor group delay daar een boost van 15 db om en nabij de 30gr fase verandering veroorzaakt .
Ging mij hier even om de fase response van het systeempje en wat de bijbehorende weergave is qua groupdelay daar er nog al wat discussie over gaande was terwijl je er niet veel uit af kan leiden .

Daarbij er moet wat te zeurpieten over blijven toch.....

----------


## MusicXtra

Gisteren Cesar Zuiderwijk versterkt in een theaterzaaltje met een capaciteit van 400 man met een Prospect top en een Prospect sub per kant.
Meer dan genoeg om een heel dik geluid te krijgen. :Stick Out Tongue: 
Klik voor de foto's.

----------


## MusicXtra

> Daarbij er moet wat te zeurpieten over blijven toch.....



Ziet er keurig uit, soms een systeem van mijn voormalig compagnon?
En idd moet er wat te zeuren blijven, zolang alle lijntjes niet kaarsrecht zijn is er ruimte voor verbetering al denk ik wel dat het bij de grafieken van de Prospect set en jouw grafiek op mierenn**kerij gaat lijken. :EEK!:

----------


## Timo Beckman

Maakt niet echt uit welk systeem het is  :Cool:  en ook al was het een vision acoustics set wat dan nog en wat kan jou dat schelen ? 
Gaat er om dat group delay niet iets is waar je een set op afstelt . 
Verder is een rechte lijn qua frequentie respons het laatste wat ik wil daar het op hoog volume niet werkt maar ook daar heeft iedereen zijn eigen smaak in .

----------


## MusicXtra

Uiteindelijk gaat het erom dat een systeem klinkt zoals je wilt dat het klinkt, metingen helpen mij om dat te realiseren maar dat is niet waar het om draait.

----------


## MusicXtra

@Timo: Trouwens wel flauw dat je wel een grafiek post maar er niet bij wilt vermelden waarvan het is.....

----------


## Timo Beckman

Ik maak geen reclame voor welk systeem dan ook op dit forum .
 Zouden meer mensen moeten proberen alhier .
 Daarbij vinden sommige van mijn opdrachtgevers het niet "leuk" om gegevens van hun systemen op een forum terug te zien .

----------


## MusicXtra

Wordt leuk wanneer iedereen hier dingen gaat roepen maar niet mag zeggen waar het van is. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
"Ik heb nou een paar subs gehoord, die gingen zo hard en diep..." "Ik zeg alleen lekker niet welk merk en type".  :Wink:

----------


## peterwagner

Sorry Sander, maar ik blijf dat oranje echt oerlelijk vinden. Het ziet er zo goedkoop uit terwijl het echt top-tops zijn.

----------


## MusicXtra

Daar hoef je je niet voor te excuseren, smaken verschillen nou eenmaal.
Ze zijn ook gewoon in zwart leverbaar maar dan wel met oranje aansluitplaat want die blijkt in de praktijk verdraait handig te zijn.

----------


## jans

> Daar hoef je je niet voor te excuseren, smaken verschillen nou eenmaal.
> Ze zijn ook gewoon in zwart leverbaar maar dan wel met oranje aansluitplaat want die blijkt in de praktijk verdraait handig te zijn.



Iets met zichtbaarheid?

----------


## MusicXtra

In één keer goed!
In het donker een zwarte Speakon in een zwarte aansluitplaat zoeken gaat een stuk makkelijker wanneer die aansluitplaat een lichte kleur heeft.

----------


## timmetje

> In één keer goed!
> In het donker een zwarte Speakon in een zwarte aansluitplaat zoeken gaat een stuk makkelijker wanneer die aansluitplaat een lichte kleur heeft.



Lichtzwart?  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Maar serieus, ik zie inderdaad het nut van die felgekleurde aansluitplaten wel. De kleuren van de voorkant niet zo, maar dat is een kwestie van smaak. (Ja, ik weet dat ze er in meerdere kleuren zijn).

----------


## Timo Beckman

> Wordt leuk wanneer iedereen hier dingen gaat roepen maar niet mag zeggen waar het van is.
> "Ik heb nou een paar subs gehoord, die gingen zo hard en diep..." "Ik zeg alleen lekker niet welk merk en type".



 Tuurlijk joh

----------


## vdlaanlichtengeluid

Ook vanaf deze kant erg jammer dat je niet zegt waar het om gaat. Als iets goed klinkt mag dat gezegd worden lijkt me?

----------


## Timo Beckman

Als mijn opdrachtgever (je weet wel zo iemand die mijn rekening gaat betalen) nee zegt dan is het nee tot dat hij of zij uitdrukkelijk toestemming verleent .
ik ben momenteel aan het werk bij de vrienden van amstel . Daar wordt uitdrukkelijk verzocht om geen foto's van de set op facebook twitter of wat er zoal te vinden is aan sociale netwerk onzin tot dat de 1 ste show geweest is .
denk je dat je op mijn blog facebook of waar dan ook iets te zien krijgt van deze show totdat de 1ste geweest is . Denk het niet eigenlijk .
daarbij ga ik hier geen reclame maken klaar punt uit . Daarbij als ik grafieken van metingen post hier of waar dan ook ga ik ze liever niet op standje oorlog smoothen daar dit al door diverse fabrikanten gedaan wordt . Is hun keuze en is verkoop gerelateerd . Iemand die veel meet weet wel beter .
dikke vette doei vanuit een ijskoud ahoy

----------


## MusicXtra

> Als mijn opdrachtgever (je weet wel zo iemand die mijn rekening gaat betalen) nee zegt dan is het nee tot dat hij of zij uitdrukkelijk toestemming verleent .



Duim voor je dat hij die idd betaald. :Cool:

----------


## jakkes72

'k hoop dat je nog weer warm word dan Timo....

----------


## Timo Beckman

> Duim voor je dat hij die idd betaald.



tuurlijk joh .(domme suggestieve opmerkingen krijgen een niets zeggend antwoord van af nu)
@jakkes een paar x op en neer werkt prima om het weer warm te krijgen

----------


## kvdb013

Even onpartijdig, we zijn met volwassenen aan het discussiëren toch  :Confused:

----------


## Timo Beckman

@Kvdb013
Wat mij betreft wel . 
De smaart meting heb ik gedaan na dat het hele group delay verhaal hier op dook en dit bleef in mijn hoofd rond spoken . 
Daar ik het hele fase verhaal een soort van interesant vind ben ik dus gaan kijken wat er gebeurt als je een systeem zo fase recht als mogelijk maakt en wat er dan gebeurt met je group delay daar sommigen hier dus best wat waarde aan schijnen te hechten .
Het enigste waar ik sander voor moet bedanken is dat ik door het nadenken hier over dus mijn mannier van alignen een klein beetje heb verandert en dus een beter resultaat heb behaalt . Bij deze dus bedankt .
Verder heeft het kijken naar group delay tijdens een meting 0,0 zin . Bij het eind resultaat kun je er naar kijken maar mij verteld het verder niks meer of minder dat alle frequenties op bijna het zelfde moment bij de micro aankomen maar dat vertelt het fase scherm mij ook dus blijf ik liever gewoon naar het fase scherm kijken .

Probleem wat je hebt met SMAART 7.4 mbt group delay is dat de y-as een vaste schaal verdeling heeft en de kleinste waarde dus 5ms bedraagt . Ik heb dit al als opmerking naar de mensen van rational gemeld en wie weet passen ze dit bij een toekomstige update aan .....
Je kunt dan wel inzoomen met je rechter muis knop maar dan ben je de schaal verdeling kwijt als je een veel lagere waarde moet uitlezen dan 5ms . De screenshots zijn dus van een zoom in niet full scale .

Als je de schaal verdeling zou kunnen aan passen naar bv 1ms of 0,1ms zie je wat group delay je echt verteld nm. Group delay zit ten alle tijden op het moment dat het ontstaat door hetzij filters en/of het toepassen van delay altijd aan de linker kant van het punt dat filters ingezet worden en het kan alleen maar meer worden naar mate je verder naar links gaat (is allemaal erg logisch daar hier dus ook de periode van de frequenties steeds langer worden) en is ook hetgeen je in je fase scherm ziet mits je het op de juiste mannier interpreteerd . Je kunt het ook nog redelijk makkelijk berekenen mits je xl hebt . Zoek het maar eens op in het boek van bob mccarthy . 

Verder sorry maar als ik een typische reactie van iemand krijg prima maar verwacht niet dat ik dan mijn mond houdt en geen reactie terug geef en al helemaal niet als er dingen gesugereerd worden die niet kloppen of gestaaft zijn op veronderstelingen . Nee het is geen vision acoustics speaker maar een 2weg passief monitor kastje (PMC) waar ik met behulp van een nb behringer mixertje 4 x-over banden door heen stuur vanuit een apex (is trouwens het enigste behringer ding wat ik momentueel gebruik). 

Nb gebruik deze setup voor het geven van cursusen betreffende meten daar dit een makkelijke mannier is om fase uit te leggen . Dit is ook hoe magu het doet hoewel die met aulab bezig was iets wat bij mij niet echt lekker werkte dus ik houdt het op het dat semi pruts ding van behringer .

x-over punten waren low lr4 tot 250Hz low mid overlappend met low en door tot uit mijn hoofd 1450Hz ook lr4 dacht ik daarna high mid lr2 tot aan 6300hz lr2 en top lr2 6300 en dan door .
verder verwacht nooit dat ik zonder toestemming van mijn opdrachtgever een meting online zet . Is niet slim in de huidige tijden.....

zo is iedereen nu blij ? 

Maar goed ik ben er een beetje klaar mee voor vandaag en ben morgen weer de klos in ahoy dus mzzl

----------


## MusicXtra

> @Kvdb013
> Nee het is geen vision acoustics speaker maar een 2weg passief monitor kastje (PMC) waar ik met behulp van een nb behringer mixertje 4 x-over banden door heen stuur vanuit een apex (is trouwens het enigste behringer ding wat ik momentueel gebruik).



Dat had je dus ook gelijk kunnen melden, wetende dat ik niet bepaald meer ' on speaking terms'  ben met mijn voormalig compagnon.
Wat de rest van je verhaal betreft kan ik niet anders dan het ermee eens zijn, het zegt iets over het fase-gedrag van een systeem maar dat kun je veel beter zien met het fase scherm.

----------


## Timo Beckman

Houdt er nu maar over op want op zijn zachtst gezegd ik ben ook niet on speakin terms met jou maar houdt het hoe en waarom voor me daar ik hier geen woorden meer aan vuil ga maken

----------


## PvG

Mijn mening over group delay:
Fase als functie van frequentie geeft je alleen fase info: 30gr fase draaiing bij 50Hz of 30gr bij 10kHz is in beide gevallen 30gr. (Tot hier zal iedereen het eens zijn...) Maar... als je nu in het tijd domein kijkt, zal een 50Hz signaal met 30gr fasedraaiing later aan komen dan een 10kHz signaal met 30gr fasedraaiing. Vanaf een bepaalde grens wordt deze tijddelay voor mensen hoorbaar. Groupdelay maakt in mijn ogen dus een weging van een fase als functie van frequentie naar impact in het tijddomein. Waar de grenzen liggen voor groupdelay (wanneer hoorbaar?), zijn de meningen over verdeeld :-) 
Als je aanneemt dat mensen bij elke frequentie even gevoelig zijn voor groupdelay, dan zou je in faseplots dus minder fasedraaiing mogen toestaan bij lage frequenties dan bij hoge frequenties.

----------


## MusicXtra

Die laatste zin is een leuke, of het waar is weet ik niet. Nu is het alleen de vraag wat je moet horen wanneer er sprake is van een hoorbare group-delay....
Is dat het 'trage' sub dat je bij sommige systemen hoort?

----------


## Timo Beckman

je zou een op wikipedia moeten kijken of group delay googlen . op een gegeven moment kom je waarschijnlijk een lijstje tegen met de max waardes per frequentie gebied tov het menselijk gehoor.....

----------


## Gast1401081

> Fase als functie van frequentie geeft je alleen fase info: 30gr fase draaiing bij 50Hz of 30gr bij 10kHz is in beide gevallen 30gr......Maar... als je nu in het tijd domein kijkt, zal een 50Hz signaal met 30gr fasedraaiing later aan komen dan een 10kHz signaal met 30gr fasedraaiing. .



logisch, omdat je dan een ander filter met andere componenten gaat ( edit : MOET) toepassen, om aan de juiste fasedraaiing te komen. 

Verder:  we willen graag een soort van punaise maken, die 160 DB lineair weergeeft. Dat doen we door hele grote luidsprekers in verschillende frequentiegebiedjes aan elkaar te knutselen, zodat het net lijkt alsof die punaise er echt hangt. Daarbij kom je allerlei problemen tegen, zoals de onderlinge afstanden van de membranen, die we met een beetje elektrische vertraging op één lijn proberen te krijgen, akoestische probleempjes in de kasten, die bepaalde frequenties harder weergeven, en andere weer zachter, enzovoort, enzovoort. 

Nou wil het toeval dat er ooit een wiskundige gezegd heeft dat ieder probleem zijn eigen oplossing heeft. Die man is er nogal beroemd mee geworden. Maar hij heeft er nooit bijgezegd dat die oplossingen weer nieuwe problemen konden creëren. 

Dus blijft het puzzelen. En niet iedere oplossing is heilig. Het resultaat wel, en dat is tevreden publiek / tevreden klanten. 

Dus ophouden te narren allemaal, en zie dat je weer plezier in je werk krijgt.  


Uch!

----------


## PvG

Extreem voorbeeldje mbt groupdelay:
Stel we hebben een systeem met 3600gr (ja, 10 perioden) fasedraaiing voor elke frequentie en een volledig vlakke frequentieresponse. Zowel de faseplot als de transferplot zullen een perfecte rechte lijn zijn. Het ideale systeem dus? 

Niet dus. De groupdelayplot is in dit geval 10/f [s]. Maw 100ms bij 100Hz en <10ms boven 1kHz. Stel je luistert naar een kickdrum over dit systeem, dan komt de hoogfrequente tik van klopper op vel binnen 10ms uit het systeem, maar de laagfrequente dreun pas 100ms later.

@MusicXtra: dit is dus inderdaad "traag sub".

@Timo: dit voorbeeld is heel extreem, maar wat ik wil duidelijk maken is dat een rechte faseplot niet optimaal hoeft te zijn: soms klinkt een wat vlakkere groupdelay, tenkoste van wat fasedraaiing, beter. Dit is theorie, ben benieuwd wat jij in de praktijk tegenkomt. :-)

@********: ik nar niet, dit is een inhoudelijke discussie over groupdelay. ;-)

----------


## Gast1401081

> @********: ik nar niet, dit is een inhoudelijke discussie over groupdelay. ;-)



volgens mij staat er toch echt "Brooklyn Audio presenteert een nieuwe top" boven het topic.

----------


## PvG

> volgens mij staat er toch echt "Brooklyn Audio presenteert een nieuwe top" boven het topic.



[narrig on]
Dus mag ik in een topic van MusicXtra niet uitwijden over een onderwerp dat hij blijkbaar interessant vindt? Volgens mij is modereren een taak van de moderators. Zullen we het weer over de inhoud hebben? [/einde van mijn narrig momentje]

----------


## moderator

Oke. omdat je het blijkbaar nodig is: Discussie over group delay in relatie tot de Brooklyn Audio speaker: prima
In het algemeen: maak het andere deelnemers makkelijk, geef ze de kans om discussies te volgen en open een apart onderwerp over group delay.

Andere optie: ga een sneeuwpop bouwen, koel je enorm vanaf, ik heb net twee pagina's terug zitten lezen en deze optie lijkt me gelet op de steken onder water best een nuttige....voor sommigen... ( mag ik vast wel zo cryptisch plaatsen gelet op de stekelige manier van reageren soms...)

----------


## teunos

> Verder is een rechte lijn qua frequentie respons het laatste wat ik wil daar het op hoog volume niet werkt maar ook daar heeft iedereen zijn eigen smaak in .



Zou je dit kunnen toelichten Timo? 
Ik regel zelf mijn systemen wel altijd vanaf de uitgangen van de processor vlak in, dan weet ik wat de basis is en die setting bewaar ik. Vervolgens gaat er de house eq overheen om de kamer te compenseren en daarna op de ingangen van de processor een ''luistercurve''. Meestal komt dit redelijk overeen met de fletcher munson curves zo rond de 100db.

----------


## Timo Beckman

Sorry vanavond mischien ben ff druk

----------


## teunos

> Sorry vanavond mischien ben ff druk



Tuurlijk, werk Gaat Voor  :Wink:

----------


## DMiXed

Even tussendoor: Ben weer snel even een stukje bij aan het lezen, maar ziet er gaaf uit zo'n setje! (: toch een vraagje, op je Facebook zag ik een foto van de line-array karretjes met op de achtergrond een stel monitors liggen. Die lijken verdomd veel op de SoundProjects X-Tenders. Toeval of bewust? Zien er verder strak uit maar was gewoon benieuwd!  :Wink:

----------


## MusicXtra

Dat is toeval, in feite lijkt ieder ontwerp wel op een ander ontwerp. Wat je ziet is de FL122 floormonitor, een 12"/2" coaxiaal waar, uiteraard, een paar slimme details in verwerkt zitten.

----------


## DMiXed

Vind net na het plaatsen van mijn post nog een paar foto's, daar staan ze wat duidelijker op. Ze hebben er inderdaad wat van weg, maar zoals je al zei alles lijkt wel op elkaar! Neemt niet weg dat je echt 'kek' spul aan't maken bent, ik zou het graag eens beluisteren. Mocht je ooit eens richting het zuiden des lands komen met je setje(s) dan hoor ik dat graag!

----------


## MusicXtra

Voor een ieder die wel eens iets van Brooklyn Audio wil horen en in de buurt van Nijmegen woont; zaterdag 2 februari sta ik daar op een dance feest met de line-array in de Lindenbergzaal. Aanvang van het feest is 21.00 h, wil iemand komen luisteren P.M. me dan even om op de gastenlijst te komen.

----------


## Watt Xtra

Ik ben vorige week ook even wezen luisteren naar oa de Prospekt top!  TOP! dus...

Heel aangenaam klinkend topkastje... want de kast is niet zo groot en lomp... Maar het geluid dat eruit komt is wel groots! Dit verwacht je absoluut niet van een dergelijk formaat topkast. In fullrange modus ga je toch even kijken welke subkast er nu mee staat te spelen! 

Ik was nogal skeptisch of de 15" wel de juiste keuze is om een topkast te maken... maar de coaxiaal mid/hoog driver pakt al zo snel op... dan is de 15" echt wel aangenaam. Een 2de 15" onder de midhoog driver is soms zelfs wel wenselijk.. want het gaat ook nog eens HARD. En op echt HARD volume ga je merken dat hij lowmid tekort komt.. Maar ik moet er wel bijzeggen.. op hard volume.

Ik ga de prospekt nog wel een keer vaker horen, dat weet ik zeker!

----------


## mrVazil

als je ooit in de buurt van eindhoven of maastricht ofzo zit, ergens in de buurt van de belgische grens dus, dan wil ik graag eens komen luisteren  :Smile:

----------


## sjig

> Even tussendoor: Ben weer snel even een stukje bij aan het lezen, maar ziet er gaaf uit zo'n setje! (: toch een vraagje, op je Facebook zag ik een foto van de line-array karretjes met op de achtergrond een stel monitors liggen. Die lijken verdomd veel op de SoundProjects X-Tenders. Toeval of bewust? Zien er verder strak uit maar was gewoon benieuwd!



Vind ze ook wel wat weg hebben van de EAW MicroWedge, of de Alto SXM 112A, en vast nog vele andere  :Wink: 
En de line array heeft kwa vorm wel wat weg van de Martin omniline.....

----------


## beyma

En de nieuwe Jaguar XF lijkt vanaf de zijkant op een Mercedes, vanaf de achterkant op een Mondeo en vanaf de voorkant op een Lexus......  Beter goed gejat, dan slecht gekopieerd!

----------


## RenéE

> En de nieuwe Jaguar XF lijkt vanaf de zijkant op een Mercedes, vanaf de achterkant op een Mondeo en vanaf de voorkant op een Lexus......  Beter goed gejat, dan slecht gekopieerd!



En ze hebben ook nog eens allemaal 4 wielen!!  :Big Grin:  The coincidence!

----------


## MusicXtra

Een monitor met de speaker aan de achterkant biedt veel mogelijkheden voor een apart design, ben alleen bang dat niemand dat ding koopt. :Cool:

----------


## BJD

Een monitor met ingebouwde frontfill  :Smile:

----------


## MusicXtra

En net als alles netjes in is geregeld inc. Time alignement schuift de artiest de monitor ff een meter naar achteren. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Hitvision

Hebben we daar ook geen 'hardwarematige' oplossingen voor zoals we een stuk hout hebben als 'limiter' voor sommige dj's  :Smile:

----------


## MusicXtra

Wat dacht je van een microfoonstatief, werkt super weet ik uit eigen ervaring.

----------


## SPS

> Wat dacht je van een microfoonstatief, werkt super weet ik uit eigen ervaring.



Heb je het statief nog kunnen repareren? :Big Grin: 

Zonder gein: Zou best wel eens de prospect top/sub set aan het werk willen horen.
Binnenkort eens ergens in omg. brabant bij een openbaar optreden te aanschouwen?

Paul

----------


## MusicXtra

Afgelopen weekeind dus met de line-array in Nijmegen gestaan op een dance feest.

Zes toppen per kant, overkill maar nodig om de spreiding te halen.

Slechts 2 X218 subs per kant, dat was ruim voldoende om een 'dik tapijt' van strak sub te krijgen.
Daarbovenop een 12"/2" coaxiaal prototype als fill.

En hier nog een sfeerplaatje van de uitverkochte zaal, capaciteit van de zaal was ruim 1000 mensen maar wegens brandveiligheid mochten er rond de 600 in.

----------


## MusicXtra

Mooi nieuw exponentieel conisch afstralend hoorntje ontworpen voor een 1" driver. :Cool:

----------


## jakkes72

Geen oranje...?

----------


## MELO

Hey Sander, heb jij niks anders te doen? Ik dacht dat je werk genoeg had... :Cool:

----------


## MusicXtra

Prospect setje met twee subs, een kick en een top.

----------


## MusicXtra

@Melo; Ja heb ik ook, maar wil ik ook houden. Er zitten een paar nieuwe producten aan te komen die zeer de moeite waard zijn en waarmee de range meer dan compleet wordt.
@Jakkes; je weet, elke kleur is leverbaar, al wil je een set in het rose.  :Cool:

----------


## djspeakertje

Woa! Dat ziet er belachelijk goed uit zeg! 


Daan

----------


## MusicXtra

@djspeakertje; bedoel je het hoorntje of de Prospect set? :Smile:

----------


## djspeakertje

Wat dacht je zelf toen je het las?  :Wink:  (De Prospect set, inderdaad)

Het hoorntje ziet eruit alsof ie uit een 3D printer komt?


Daan

----------


## MusicXtra

Een hoorntje uit een 2D printer klinkt voor geen meter. :Wink:

----------


## timmetje

> Een hoorntje uit een 2D printer klinkt voor geen meter.



* mompelt iets over een 'vlakke' frequentierespons... *

----------


## MusicXtra

> * mompelt iets over een 'vlakke' frequentierespons... *



+1........... :Wink:

----------


## MELO

Nou, daar komt ie: brooklyn audio tijdens de carnaval. 
Daar ik mijn nieuwe set nog niet binnen heb, mocht ik van Sander een PA (tje) gebruiken. 
Ik stond 3 dagen met de leukste smartlappenband van Nederland ( Het Gebroken Hartje) op 2 locaties.
zaterdag was de aftrap in een zalencomplex voor ongeveer 800 personen. Sander kwam de PA zelf op locatie plaatsen en inregelen, wat natuurlijk geweldige service is!

omdat mijn enkel 18" subs nog niet klaar waren en dit weekend niets anders dan dubbel 18" beschikbaar waren, heeft hij die (4st.) maar meegenomen om de top op hoogte te krijgen. Tussen de subs en de top was nog een kickbasje geplaatst. Eigenlijk een beetje overkill qua pa, maar moest het er maar mee doen ;-) ( wat vervelend )

na de bouw en het inregelen ging ik sounchecken en begon met de drummer. Na even de eq vlak te hebben gezet en een paar bultjes er te hebben gemaakt had ik een geweldige kick, althans dat dacht ik.... Sander vroeg of hij even mocht, uiteraard zei ik. Het gevolg: een bult laag vanaf 25 Hz, een piek van + 8 dB op 52 Hz en een piekje van + 6,4 dB op 1,2 KHz en de glazen donderde achter de bar van het schap!
 Medewerker van de zaal vroeg of we eventjes iets zachter konden spelen tot hij het glaswerk had opgeruimd..
de rekening volgt...

als je dan denkt dat het goed is, is het niet te bevatten dat dit systeem die extra bulten aan kan. Wat een diepte, heeeerlijk!

Een persoon van de carnavalsvereniging welke belast was met het meten van de volumes op de carnavalswagens kwam van buiten af even aan ons vertellen dat het sub wel lekker ging en BUITEN!! 110dB had gemeten...( met de deuren dicht )

De rest van de souncheck verliep eenvoudig, laat de eq maar recht staan, staat het goed.

die avond nog nooit zo lekker gewerkt! Alles klonk gewoon zoals het bedoeld is.
een nadeel aan de prospect set is, dat een dB meter onmisbaar is. Het gaat al heel snel snoeihard zonder dat je het in de gaten hebt doordat het geluid zo formidabel strak en helder blijft. Mezelf een paar keer betrapt dat we op 110dB op de foh draaide. 

De dagen erna gingen veel te snel voorbij! Nog 2 bandartiesten gehad, Eric Dikeb en Arno Koolenbrander die beide met de mond open stonden te luisteren. Van beide heren te horen gehad dat ze zelden zo'n geweldig geluid hadden gehad!

In mijn hele "carrière" nog nooit zoveel complimenten in een weekend gehad, en zelfs alweer 2 nieuwe opdrachtgevers heb kunnen scoren!

Sander, mijn dank is groot, volgende week mag ik weer op pad!

ik ben bang dat de loods vol raakt met Brooklyn Audio...

----------


## Hansound

Wachten...
wel ff een paar sets op voorraad zetten Sander.. :Smile:

----------


## MusicXtra

Wordt hard aan gewerkt, de sets worden met veel zorg in elkaar gezet en daar wordt uitgebreid de tijd voor genomen.
Daarnaast kost het houden van een voorraad van dit kaliber al snel veel geld.
En zoals je kunt lezen lossen we het probleem van de levertijd tijdelijk op door de klanten, indien nodig, alvast van spullen te voorzien waarbij gelijk de nodige instructie en begeleiding wordt gegeven. :Cool: 
In de nabije toekomst is het wel de bedoeling om gewoon uit voorraad te kunnen leveren.

----------


## sjig

En op welke plek op het lijstje staat een site...


( met prijzen :EEK!:  )

----------


## MusicXtra

Prijzen zul je op de site niet gaan vinden, de site zelf wordt aan gewerkt.

----------


## drbeat

> Wordt hard aan gewerkt, de sets worden met veel zorg in elkaar gezet en daar wordt uitgebreid de tijd voor genomen.
> Daarnaast kost het houden van een voorraad van dit kaliber al snel veel geld.



Goed werk kost tijd, toch? 

Enne, Ik geloof dat geen enkel bedrijf (zelfs een grote Dozenschuiver in Duitsland) op dit moment een voorraad heeft met dit soort zaken. Ik reed (op dit moment loop ik wat moeilijk) door een 2 tal grote dozenschuivers in de regio Rotterdam....Lijken wel winkels in de Sofjet tijd....Net of de canadezen weer met spullen moeten gooien...staat echt geen donder meer in de winkel tov een jaar geleden. Het is wel allemaal te bestellen maar dan moet je het ook meteen kopen. anders doen ze het niet...Helemaal nog niet zo gek om geen voorraad te hebben! 

Sprak iemand van een groot magazijn/ verdeelstation in elektrotechnische onderdelen enz. De helft hebben ze al leeg staan en verhuurt aan een ander bedrijf...Zelfs sommige fabrikanten fabriceren alleen wat men ook daadwerkelijk besteld en zonder opslag kan verdelen.. Waarom nu een dusdanig grote voorraad om te leveren...Alleen ter demo houden en lekker op die manier je zaken aanpakken zou ik zeggen... 

EN het schept gewoon ook een soort van exclusiviteit van je systeem...en ik zou me erg speciaal voelen als ik er even op moet wachten omdat het op bestelling gebouwd wordt...op een of andere manier wekt dat bij mij een soort van vertrouwen, maar das persoonlijk...Gauw eens een keer naar een optreden waar de set wordt gebruikt gaan kijken!

----------


## 4AC

> Goed werk kost tijd, toch? 
> 
> Enne, Ik geloof dat geen enkel bedrijf (zelfs een grote Dozenschuiver in Duitsland) op dit moment een voorraad heeft met dit soort zaken. Ik reed (op dit moment loop ik wat moeilijk) door een 2 tal grote dozenschuivers in de regio Rotterdam....Lijken wel winkels in de Sofjet tijd....Net of de canadezen weer met spullen moeten gooien...staat echt geen donder meer in de winkel tov een jaar geleden. Het is wel allemaal te bestellen maar dan moet je het ook meteen kopen. anders doen ze het niet...Helemaal nog niet zo gek om geen voorraad te hebben! 
> 
> Sprak iemand van een groot magazijn/ verdeelstation in elektrotechnische onderdelen enz. De helft hebben ze al leeg staan en verhuurt aan een ander bedrijf...Zelfs sommige fabrikanten fabriceren alleen wat men ook daadwerkelijk besteld en zonder opslag kan verdelen.. Waarom nu een dusdanig grote voorraad om te leveren...Alleen ter demo houden en lekker op die manier je zaken aanpakken zou ik zeggen... 
> 
> EN het schept gewoon ook een soort van exclusiviteit van je systeem...en ik zou me erg speciaal voelen als ik er even op moet wachten omdat het op bestelling gebouwd wordt...op een of andere manier wekt dat bij mij een soort van vertrouwen, maar das persoonlijk...Gauw eens een keer naar een optreden waar de set wordt gebruikt gaan kijken!



Just in time methode  :Wink: 
http://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Just_in...28logistiek%29

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## timmetje

> Just in time methode 
> http://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Just_in...28logistiek%29
> 
> Mvg,
> 
> Teun



Dit is technisch gezien geen JIT-principe...  :Wink: 

Een JIT-principe wordt vooral toegepast in omgevingen waarin er regelmatig grote aantallen stipt op tijd moeten kunnen worden geleverd. Denk hierbij aan productie-processen als automotive, elecktronica, etc... waarin elke te late levering een vertraging in het productieproces oplevert.

Jij doelt meer op SCM (Supply Chain Management), waarin er simpelweg wordt gekeken hoeveel er moet worden geleverd om overschotten in de voorraad te voorkomen.

Dat gezegd hebbende: het ging hier over hele mooie luidsprekers, waar klanten graag even op wachten.  :Wink:

----------


## MELO

> Goed werk kost tijd, toch? 
> 
> ...Gauw eens een keer naar een optreden waar de set wordt gebruikt gaan kijken!



In welke hoek van het land?

----------


## MELO

> Dat gezegd hebbende: het ging hier over hele mooie luidsprekers, waar klanten graag even op wachten.



nou, graag...??? Als je dit hebt besteld, kan het niet snel genoeg binnen zijn!  :Cool: 

Tot die tijd mag ik gebruik maken van een prospect set uit de voorraad/verhuur..

----------


## drbeat

> In welke hoek van het land?



Regio Dordrecht/ Breda.. Binnenkort in die hoek? Ben benieuwd!

----------


## djspeakertje

Iemand in het Oosten te vinden met zo'n setje binnenkort? (Twente)


Daan

----------


## Gast1401081

binnenkort wel, denk ik...

----------


## Hansound

> Goed werk kost tijd, toch? 
> 
> 
> EN het schept gewoon ook een soort van exclusiviteit van je systeem...en ik zou me erg speciaal voelen als ik er even op moet wachten omdat het op bestelling gebouwd wordt...op een of andere manier wekt dat bij mij een soort van vertrouwen, maar das persoonlijk...Gauw eens een keer naar een optreden waar de set wordt gebruikt gaan kijken!



Dat klinkt inderdaad goed, maar ik draai het principe om,  ik bestel een set pas als ik weet dat ik hem nodig heb, en zet hem niet een half jaar van te voren in mn loods.
Dat iedereen met zo min mogelijk voorraad werkt snap ik helemaal, maar dat wil niet zeggen dat ik daarom de spullen op voorraad ga zetten totdat ik hem mischien nodig heb...   zo ken ik namelijk als 10tallen bedrijfjes in den lande..

Wel leuk dat het nu gaat lopen met Broeklyn Audio,  met meerdere tegelijk bouwen drukt de prijs...

----------


## 2mancrew

> binnenkort wel, denk ik...



MAc Gyver   ik ga niet raden wie  grinzzzz en  moet zeggen sinds dat we dat setje  buiten  in breukelen hoorden (jazz)  hoor ik alleen maar goede dingen over deze set .  Greetz  Ed

----------


## MusicXtra

> Dat klinkt inderdaad goed, maar ik draai het principe om,  ik bestel een set pas als ik weet dat ik hem nodig heb, en zet hem niet een half jaar van te voren in mn loods.
> Wel leuk dat het nu gaat lopen met Broeklyn Audio,  met meerdere tegelijk bouwen drukt de prijs...



We hebben het hier niet over een levertijd van een half jaar maar van een maand. :Smile: 
Ik snap ook heel goed dat, wanneer je eenmaal de knoop door hebt gehakt iets moois te kopen, je er niet lang op wilt wachten.

----------


## MELO

23 feb. In vorden bij Zutphen met 3 bands en de prospect set, wie wil komen luisteren is welkom. Even PM voor op de gastenlijst.

----------


## showband

hey, MusicXtra,
Ik kwam mooie foto's van Laidback Luke op de dancefair tegen. (seminar/workshop)
Mooie reclameplaats voor je speakers!

gefeliciteert!

http://www.facebook.com/Dancefair

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fb...levant_count=1

----------


## MusicXtra

Dat is de set waar mijn voormalig compagnon mee in de Polar zaal stond.
Zelf stond ik in de Spark zaal met een Prospect setje en een nieuwe uitvoering van de Xtreme, dit keer in de 6" uitvoering, beter te hanteren, 22 in plaats van 38 kg en klinkt zelfs nog ietsje beter.

Zag pas bij het terugkijken van de foto's dat de linker wel een heel leuke tekst op zijn trui heeft. :Cool:

----------


## Rieske

Ben ik de enige die vind dat dit topic teveel op een reclame folder begint te lijken ?

----------


## moderator

Hoi Rieske, 
Je bent niet de enige, maar ik wil je wel meegeven dat ik heel blij zou zijn wanneer andere speakermerken zich zo actief zouden gedragen op het J&H forum.
Voorts: het geld wordt je niet uit de achterzak getrokken, het is informatief.

Ja het is dikke reclame voor Brooklyn Audio, Nee, J&H verdient daar geen rochel aan, is het ongewenst, nee...hopelijk een trigger voor andere merken om ook hun voordeel met blogs/fora te doen...

mocht je er verder over willen filosoferen dan aub via PM, voorkomt vervuiling van een onderwerp.
Vond je vraag zeker legitiem, hopelijk kan je je vinden in mijn toelichting.

----------


## drbeat

Mijn inziens logisch daar het topic ook BA presenteert heet......mooi dat het loopt.....zijn die truien ook te bestellen bij een set? Wel met t officiele logo!
Denk dat ik op dit moment alleen de trui kan betalen...   :Embarrassment:

----------


## kvdb013

Ik vind het ook mooi dat het loopt met een Nederlands product, echter denk ik wel dat je pas over een aantal jaar kunt zeggen op het goed loopt ja dan nee. Met 1 type set ga je het niet redden denk ik, hoe functioneel deze ook is( niet dat ik niet denk dat er niets nieus meer aankomt in de toekomst) Wat betreft de ergenissen van andere forum leden, kan ik aan de ene kant wel begrijpen omdat het enigszins tegen de forum regels in gaat, aan de andere kant is natuurlijk ook een stukje gunnen. 

En zoals de moderator al zegt is iedereen met zulke initiatieven van harte welkom deze te presenteren hier op het forum.
Wat betreft BA, Thumbs up!

----------


## Timo Beckman

@ modje dat is de eerste reactie in dit toppic die ik briljant vind . Compliment :-)
bedoelde dus de uitgeslapende bakker by the way . En ja het begint steeds meer op een reclame folder te lijken maar goed kennelijk geen probleem......

----------


## NesCio01

Soms snap ik het allemaal niet zo.

Iemand ontwikkelt iets en vraagt aan mede forummers
raad en daad en plaatst ook foto's van hetgeen hij ontwikkelde.
Dit zie ik met name in de fora over drive-in en o.a. ook in het topic
over BA. Ik ken Sander niet persoonlijk en heb ook BA nooit gehoord,
maar wat ik lees belooft het wel iets te zijn.

Verder zie ik Sander in vele topics ook anderen met raad en daad bijstaan,
iets wat ook niet iedereen doet of kan. 

Ik lees iig met veel interesse de posts over BA. Natuurlijk zit daar een vorm
van reclame in, maar ja, die maak ik ook als ik schrijf over de merken
waarmee ik zo fijn werk. 

Ik begrijp niet zo goed, dat als je iets leren kunt in een topic,
dat je dat juist vergeet en de accenten ergens anders legt.
Doorgaans zegt dat dan ook meer over jou dan over het topic,
denk ik dan maar.

Nu maar snel weer elkaar helpen mensen, want daarvoor zijn we toch hier?

@mod: Bel eens met Sander, mss kun je dealer worden  :Smile: 

grtz

Nes

ps: Ja , m'n bril is ietwat roze, dat komt door Prospekt :Cool: 
wat voor mij bewijst, dat Sander ook nog eens openstaat voor 
ieder zijn mening, gedachte en/of input.

----------


## Stoney3K

> Afgelopen weekeind dus met de line-array in Nijmegen gestaan op een dance feest.
> 
> Zes toppen per kant, overkill maar nodig om de spreiding te halen.



Heb je hier nu de array aan de horizonbatterij gerigd? Of zit ie apart vast? Ik zie wel aan één kant een los takeltje hangen...

----------


## MusicXtra

> Heb je hier nu de array aan de horizonbatterij gerigd?



De line array hangt aan de leuning van de portaalbrug op een punt waarmee de portaalbrug met een verticale balk aan het dak hangt, de leuning is van twee duims pijp en de verticale balk is ook meer dan sterk genoeg..
Verder zie je twee oranje sjorbandjes om de set 'op koers' te houden, die zitten aan de leuning van de portaalbrug.

----------


## Rieske

Dank je Moderator voor je heldere toelichting. Mijn opmerking was puur relativerend bedoelt en uiteraard wens ik Sander veel succes met de ontwikkeling van zijn merk.

----------


## drbeat

> Soms snap ik het allemaal niet zo.
> 
> Verder zie ik Sander in vele topics ook anderen met raad en daad bijstaan,
> iets wat ook niet iedereen doet of kan.



Like!

En vergeet niet, MusicXtra helpt ook met setjes doormeten enz. van medeforumers en stuurt vaak als je een probleem hebt een PM (of hoe dat dan ook heet) met eventueel een voorstelletje, en deelt zijn ervaringen en kunde met ons en waarschuwd waar hij problemen ziet, maar eventueel ook de oplossing, maar dat mag je dan zelf bekijken. Hij drukt niet, hij is kwa forumlid mijn inziens een prettige gesprekspartner en laat mensen veel al in hun waarde. Of het nu gaat over een TOP set of een budget of zelfbouw.  

Dat heb ik tot op heden GEEN ENKELE fabrikant of leverancier hier (of in Nederland) zien doen!

----------


## Gast1401081

> @ modje dat is de eerste reactie in dit toppic die ik briljant vind . Compliment :-)
> bedoelde dus de uitgeslapende bakker by the way . En ja het begint steeds meer op een reclame folder te lijken maar goed kennelijk geen probleem......



\

vond die taart ook wel okee... En inderdaad, geen probleem mee.

----------


## vdlaanlichtengeluid

Terugkomend op de Dancefair... Op mijn facebook pagina was er iemand die dacht dat de extreme monitors alleen deco waren :P en ja hoor er werd gelijk gelinkt naar het forum. Volgensmij was hij daar ook aan het werk dus iets had hij niet begrepen.

Maar jij in de eene zaal en je excompagnon in de andere??? Gaat dat wel goed???

----------


## MusicXtra

> Op mijn facebook pagina was er iemand die dacht dat de extreme monitors alleen deco waren :P 
> Maar jij in de eene zaal en je excompagnon in de andere??? Gaat dat wel goed???



DJ's ontdekte ook geregeld pas na afloop dat er geluid uit kwam, vonden die lampen erg cool maar wisten dus ook niet dat het monitoren waren.  :Cool: 
Wat betreft mijn ex compagnon: Ieder vaart zijn eigen koers, ik ben lekker op dreef met Brooklyn Audio zoals je hier regelmatig kunt lezen.

----------


## MusicXtra

> Ik vind het ook mooi dat het loopt met een Nederlands product, echter denk ik wel dat je pas over een aantal jaar kunt zeggen op het goed loopt ja dan nee. Met 1 type set ga je het niet redden denk ik, hoe functioneel deze ook is( niet dat ik niet denk dat er niets nieus meer aankomt in de toekomst)



Klopt inderdaad dat het een paar jaar zal gaan duren voor ik als merk geaccepteerd zal worden, maar het begin is er.
De Prospect set is natuurlijk niet de enige set die ik heb, ik heb nog steeds de line-array, deze ondergaat een restyling om hem beter geschikt te maken voor het touren. Daarnaast zijn er de floormonitor, de X218 sub, net nieuw de Xtreme en er zitten nog een paar mooie nieuwe producten aan te komen die de range compleet maken.
Toch zullen er niet heel veel verschillende producten komen, 'less is more' gaat hier zeker op, ik probeer de range zo samen te stellen dat je alle mogelijke klussen met zo min mogelijk verschillende producten kunt doen. Dat maakt het interessant voor degene die het koopt want het is breed inzetbaar en zal dus al snel renderen.

----------


## laserguy

't Wordt tijd dat er iemand eens een standje boekt op Pro Light + Sound ...

----------


## kvdb013

Wat betreft less is more ben ik het met je eens, maar mensen willen om de paar jaar toch graag nieuwe producten zien. Je ziet dit natuurlijk met alles op deze wereld, faceliftje hier nieuwe uitstraling daar. Al is het maar optisch! En niet te vergeten dat de technologie niet stil staat. Ben je niet bang als je te lang de zelfde producten verkoopt dat de eventuele klanten erop uitgekeken raken?

----------


## vdlaanlichtengeluid

Hoe kun je uitgekeken raken op je speakers als deze gewoon erg goed klinken? Ik zie dat probleem niet zo. Waarom je erop uitgekeken raakt is omdat een set na een aantal jaren gewoon door touren versleten zal zijn. Daarom koop je nieuwe en anders niet in mijn ogen.

Hoelang gaat bijv. de RX reeks van EV al niet mee?

----------


## desolation

> 't Wordt tijd dat er iemand eens een standje boekt op Pro Light + Sound ...



Naar mijn mening niet. Er komt elk jaar minder en minder volk naar PLS en PLASA, als er dan een beurs is waar je moet gaan staan dan is ze net geweest (ISE). SIE in Parijs is ook nog wel druk bezocht.

----------


## MusicXtra

Een stand op Prolight zit er voorlopig nog niet in, daarbij heb ik sterk mijn twijfels over het nut van een beurs waar je alleen maar kastjes kunt bekijken terwijl het om de klank gaat. Dan zie ik eerder nut in de Frankfurter Messe, daar kun je een set laten horen.
Nee, ik zal zeker niet om de zoveel jaar een nieuwe Prospect set uitbrengen, klanten die een dergelijke set hebben willen daar mogelijk op uitbreiden en zullen het mij niet in dank afnemen wanneer het na 3 of 4 jaar ineens een andere set is geworden.
Pas wanneer de techniek zover is gevorderd dat er werkelijk een veel beter product te maken is zal het worden vervangen en dus niet voor hier of daar een dBtje winst.
Brooklyn Audio is dus een merk met een eenvoudige en duidelijke product range die makkelijk onderling te combineren zijn, klankmatig zoveel mogelijk identiek zijn en lang ongewijzigd in productie blijven. Denk dat met een goeie maand de site ook online gaat, daar komt de hele range overzichtelijk op te staan en is de logica ervan ook heel duidelijk te zien.
Nog even terugkomend op opmerkingen uit een ander topic dat ik het wiel opnieuw uitgevonden zou hebben: Dat is helaas niet het geval, wel heb ik een, met de Prospect set, unieke configuratie door de combinatie van de 2"/1" driver op een asymmetrische hoorn. Waarom andere fabrikanten structureel de helft van hun geluid richten op plekken waar nooit mensen zijn heb ik nooit gesnapt en na de ontwikkeling van de Prospect top ben ik daar alleen nog maar minder van gaan snappen.

----------


## DJ Antoon

> combinatie van de 2"/1" driver op een asymmetrische hoorn. Waarom andere fabrikanten structureel de helft van hun geluid richten op plekken waar nooit mensen zijn heb ik nooit gesnapt en na de ontwikkeling van de Prospect top ben ik daar alleen nog maar minder van gaan snappen.



Ik kan zo geen voorbeelden noemen van bms drivers op een a symmetrische hoorn, maar er worden wel meer asymmetrische gebruikt...

----------


## PvG

Vraagje: als de Prospect top een asymmetrische hoorn heeft, hoe zet je die dan in in bijv. een theater met oplopende tribune?
Tilten? Al getest?

----------


## purplehaze

..omgekeerd..?

----------


## PvG

> ..omgekeerd..?



Dan heb je ook in kleine theaters front fills nodig om de eerste rijen af te dekken...

----------


## MusicXtra

Dat gaat inderdaad niet met 1 top per kant.
De oplossing is inderdaad een tweede top omgekeerd op de eerste plaatsen, daarmee vergroot je de spreiding tot 40 graden verticaal.

----------


## PvG

> Dat gaat inderdaad niet met 1 top per kant.
> De oplossing is inderdaad een tweede top omgekeerd op de eerste plaatsen, daarmee vergroot je de spreiding tot 40 graden verticaal.



40 is niet voldoende is mijn ervaring in een klein theater hier in de buurt. Lijkt me een mooi onderzoekspuntje...
 Moeten de toppen strak op elkaar of kunnen ze toch tilted tov elkaar?

----------


## MusicXtra

Er kan wel iets gesmokkeld worden, is een leuke om eens te testen in een theater.
De horizontale spreiding van 100 graden geeft wel de mogelijkheid de toppen relatief ver naar binnen te draaien zodat de voorste rijen niet zo snel front-fills nodig zullen hebben.

----------


## PvG

Hé, topjes op hun kant? --> 100gr verticale spreiding en geen verlies/reflecties via zijwanden? Of hoor je dan in het midden van de zaal geen hoog?

----------


## MusicXtra

Hahaha, dan gaat iedereen roepen dat het op het ARCS systeem lijkt. :Wink:

----------


## MarkRombouts

Een `grote` 15`top in een klein theater is ook niet het eerste waar ik aan zou denken. Kan natuurlijk wel, zeker met de prospect, die erg goed klinkt.

12` coaxiaal lijkt met dan logischer. Dit heeft Sander ook.

----------


## NesCio01

> Er kan wel iets gesmokkeld worden, is een leuke om eens te testen in een theater.
> De horizontale spreiding van 100 graden geeft wel de mogelijkheid de toppen relatief ver naar binnen te draaien zodat de voorste rijen niet zo snel front-fills nodig zullen hebben.



Smokkelen is strafbaar, hoewel het woord juridisch niet bestaat  :Smile: 

Ik had vandaag een rouwdienst, te veel mensen in een te kleine zaal,
dat wist ik al van te voren.
Omdat de voorste rij, waar dus de meest naaste familie zat, net voor de
voorste speakers was ingedeeld, heb ik gedraaid met  8" Coaxiaal 100ø.
Speakers erg ver naar binnen gedraaid, zodat de voorste rij zelfs nog werd 
bereikt en er nagenoeg geen reflectie op de zijwanden (1 van glas) plaats vond.

Ik heb vanavond nog direct naaste familie gesproken en kreeg een mooi compliment  :Smile: 

Mooi hoor 100ø, maar niet altijd......

grtz

Nes

----------


## MusicXtra

> Mooi hoor 100ø, maar niet altijd......
> 
> grtz
> 
> Nes



Voor de meeste toepassingen is 60º te weinig, 120º door twee toppen naast elkaar vaak weer teveel.
Die 100º is een mooie tussenweg, heeft tot op heden ook nog geen problemen opgeleverd.
Maar ook hier is natuurlijk naar het beste compromis gezocht, zelfde geldt voor de verticale spreiding. Op het moment dat je een tribune aan moet stralen met slechts 1 top heb je een probleem. Had ik de spreiding 40º gemaakt dan was de worp een stuk minder geweest en heb je op veel locaties last van reflecties van het plafond.
Ik speel met de gedachte om een los kastje te ontwerpen met slechts de hoogdriver met hoorn welke op de top geplaatst kan worden, dit is vooral makkelijk bij het vliegen en bij oplopende tribunes. Kastje zou dan ook ingezet kunnen worden als delay en bij gebruik in combinatie met een kick unit heb je in feite weer een complete top.
Zo ben ik dus steeds aan het zoeken naar de beste oplossingen.

----------


## pilot

Nog even en we hebben weer een ouderwets systeem met losse sub-laag-midlaag-midhoog-hoog-tophoog kasten.
Maar alle gekheid op een stokje.Ik vind dat je een mooi systeem hebt weggezet tussen alle array's en andere soortgelijke systemen.

----------


## jack

Hoi Sander, Jou Sub (lees handtekening) zet ik toch wat vraagtekens bij?
Geen één gerenomeerd PA merk krijgt zoveel laag uit een enkele pasieve 18" kast . Buiten de HIFI merken om natuurlijk.....Die hebben dan weer geen rendement.


-*6* db punt meestal 40 of 35 Hz .... bij uitzondering 30 hz........

of heeft die sub een rendement van 93 db?

Vertel?

----------


## MusicXtra

@Pilot: Vroeger waren ze misschien zo gek nog niet.
@Jack: Ik had je vraag al gezien in een ander topic, de enkel 18 sub heeft zijn -3dB punt bij 25 Hz liggen bij een rendement van 96 dB (in de grafiek in dit topic op pagina 10 of 11 ligt het -3dB punt ietsje hoger door het laag-af filter op 20 Hz).
Dat deze sub zo laag komt heeft verschillende oorzaken, ik ben altijd op zoek naar de beste componenten die er te vinden zijn, in deze sub zit dan ook de diktste 18" driver die er gemaakt wordt. Deze driver heeft een belachelijk lage fs van 24 Hz wat het mogelijk maakt de kast heel laag te tunen. Voor zover ik weet maken de meeste fabrikanten gebruik van speakers met een hogere fs en daardoor wordt het onmogelijk zo laag te komen.
Overigens wordt er bij gebruik van deze sub geen EQ in de processor gebruikt, enkel een laag-af filter op 20 Hz en een hoog-af filter op 70-100 Hz.

----------


## desolation

24Hz fs is wel erg laag ja, zeker voor een PA-oriented driver. dat zijn cijfers die je normaal moet gaan zoeken bij car audio subs, zelfs een 2269 haalt dat niet

----------


## MusicXtra

Dat klopt, ik heb al eerder geschreven dat ik voor ieder ontwerp op zoek ga naar de meest extreme componenten, dit is daar een mooi voorbeeld van.
Een fs van 24 Hz, een X-max van 19 mm en een AES belastbaarheid van 1600 Watt, gecombineerd met loeisterke kast met grote poorten wil daar echt wel dik sub uitkomen. :Stick Out Tongue: 
Diverse forumleden hebben de sub al mogen horen en hebben hier ook al hun bevindingen beschreven....

----------


## Rolandino

De LAB12 van Eminence doet dat ook kost niets en in een juiste kast is ie waanzinnig ! ( LABhoorn )

Geldt ook voor de Ciare 12.00SW in de juiste kast en het juiste vermogen doet ook deze speaker wonderen.

----------


## MusicXtra

Ja, tuurlijk, alleen is de LAB hoorn wel 4 keer zo groot. :Cool:

----------


## Rolandino

Ik heb een subkastje gehoord met de Ciare erin kastje niet groot maar je liep te zoeken waar die 18"er staat .......

LABhoorn is idd groot zitten er ook 2 LABS in je hebt tegenwoordig een enkele LAB is de helft kleiner .........

Maar goed er zijn veel speakers die waanzinnig klinken in de juiste kast en met het juiste vermogen.

Heb je kast niet gehoord maar geloof best dat je het beste eruit heb gehaald.

Mooiste is zoals je zegt dat er geen EQ opzit dus gewoon dat de kombie kast en speaker goed zijn benuttigd.

Plus gebruik je ook de juiste AMPS erbij Hoe klinkt bv de set met de gewone betaalbare versterkers want dat lijkt mij een mooiere uitvinding van een systeem.

Ik ben op zoek naar een kast die met weinig vermogen veel effect geeft alsof er een dikke amp achter zit. Als je me begrijpt ?

----------


## MusicXtra

Ik gebruik de kasten met betaalbare versterkers.
Deze sub doet het ook echt wel met weinig vermogen met een rendement van 96 dB, zet er zelf 1300 Watt op, electrisch nog lang niet het maximum maar dan hoef je ook niet bang te zijn dat de boel snel stuk gaat.

----------


## Rolandino

Dat is mooi toch ? Dacht dat je alleen met LABgruppen werkte .....

Dus deze set kun je met de meest betaalbare chinese prut aansturen ( kun je natuurlijk alle sets ) om een goed rendement te behalen ? Dat is een stap in de goede richting.

MSs toch maar eens als ik in de buurt ben langskomen.......

----------


## desolation

> Dat klopt, ik heb al eerder geschreven dat ik voor ieder ontwerp op zoek ga naar de meest extreme componenten, dit is daar een mooi voorbeeld van.
> Een fs van 24 Hz, een X-max van 19 mm en een AES belastbaarheid van 1600 Watt, gecombineerd met loeisterke kast met grote poorten wil daar echt wel dik sub uitkomen.
> Diverse forumleden hebben de sub al mogen horen en hebben hier ook al hun bevindingen beschreven....



Klinkt heel hard als de woofer uit de Nexo STM S118B, buiten dat die 3000W op 16Ohm is. Produceert ook 143db SPL uit een enkel 18" kast.

----------


## DJ Antoon

> woofer  die 3000W op 16Ohm is.



Wat voor versterker zet je daar dan op? Die moet dus minimaal 6000W op 8 ohm zijn...

----------


## SPS

> Wat voor versterker zet je daar dan op? Die moet dus minimaal 6000W op 8 ohm zijn...



Oftewel 220 Volt leveren aan 16 ohm !! Begint een gevaarlijke hobby te worden.... :Cool:

----------


## MusicXtra

Afgezien daarvan zal het ding ook veel last moeten krijgen van power compressie, zoveel vermogen genereert ook heel veel warmte welke door die ene magneet afgevoerd moet worden.....
De Prospect sub heb ik al eens geprobeert op een gebrugde FP, dus 4200 Watt @8 Ohm, veel meer sub kwam er niet uit, enige dat wel gebeurde was dat de speaker zijn X-damage kon bereiken wat met 1300 Watt niet gebeurd.
Het verhaal dat je een speaker het dubbele vermogen moet voeren van wat hij kan hebben gaat ook niet helemaal op.
Liefst beperk ik het vermogen zodanig dat de X-damage niet bereikt kan worden, dan blijft alles mooi heel en als ik die laatste dB echt nodig heb is mijn set voor die klus dus gewoon te krap gedimensioneerd.

----------


## desolation

> Wat voor versterker zet je daar dan op? Die moet dus minimaal 6000W op 8 ohm zijn...



NXAMP4X4 bridged gebruiken ze voor 3 kasten, levert dacht ik een 8kW bridged (is 2x 3400W op 4ohm). Heb net nog eens de specsheet bekeken en het is wel 3000W peak

http://nexo-sa.com/attachments/produ...8DataSheet.pdf

----------


## MusicXtra

> Heb net nog eens de specsheet bekeken en het is wel 3000W peak



Tsja, zo kan ik het ook, ik heb het over het AES vermogen, da's dus het vermogen wat er 2 uur lang vol continu op kan.
Die 1600 Watt AES mag je verdubbelen om het versterkervermogen te bepalen wat er op deze speaker gezet mag worden.
Maar zoals eerder door mij geschreven is de winst in geluidsdruk niet zo groot wanneer je de speaker echt op zijn max gaat belasten, powercompressie en het bereiken van de mechanische limiet zorgen ervoor dat ik adviseer om niet het maximale electrische vermogen erop los te laten.
Gisteravond MELO weer geholpen met een drietal bandjes op de Prospect set, 1 sub, 1 kick en 1 top per kant was ruim voldoende om het 200 koppige publiek van een dik geluid te voorzien.
Daarbij spelen de top en de kick al vanaf 40 Hz en wordt het subje gebruikt om het geluid van een 'dik ondertapijtje' te voorzien. :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## dexter

Dus in principe is het ook mogelijk om zonder sub het al van een stevig laag te voorzien? Of zelfs zonder kick al wel als deze een -3 op 25Hz heeft?

----------


## MusicXtra

Voor deze locatie was een top en een kick per kant al voldoende voor een dik geluid, 110 dBA was haalbaar bij de FOH, 95 dB was het gemiddelde van de avond.
Voor iedere configuratie kun je met de juiste preset de set optimaliseren.
De top is stand-alone te gebruiken, dan geeft hij weer vanaf 40 Hz (low-cut 35 Hz), zet je er een kick onder dan moet de hoogdriver 6 dB harder en heb je dus gewoon 6 dB meer druk.
Gebruik je 2 subs en 1 top per kant dan wordt de low-cut op de toppen op 70 Hz gezet, dan is de set mooi in balans wat belastbaarheid betreft.
Gebruik je 1 sub, 1 kick en 1 top per kant dan zou de sub tekort komen, dit los ik op door de kick en top weer vanaf 40 Hz te laten lopen, de sub geeft dan weer van 25 tot 70 Hz, de kick en top overlappen de sub dus voor een groot deel. Bij 2 subs, 1 kick en 1 top gaat de low-cut van de kick en top weer naar 70 Hz, en zo verder. Dat betekent niet dat je zelf steeds aan de slag moet met allerlei ingewikkelde processor settings, het zijn kant en klare presets die ik voor iedere configuratie aan het maken ben. Je stapelt dus kastjes op elkaar naar wat je nodig denkt te hebben (da's meestal meer dan je echt nodig hebt), selecteert de preset die bij de set past die je hebt neergezet en het is klaar voor gebruik.

----------


## Watt Xtra

Gisteren even wezen luisteren, was toch in de buurt.
Het setje speelt dit met gemak.. Locatie was verre van ideaal, bandje dat ik gehoort heb kon mij niet bekoren.

Ook even gespeeld met zowel mixer als ook processor... mute je de subben.. dan Mis je het broekspijpen wapperen.. Maar meer van voldoende laag om toch redelijk vet geluid te produceren! 

Die kick ertussen was niet nodig, maar wel makkelijk om de top op hoogte te brengen :P 
Ben heel benieuwd wat het setje gaat doen in een iets betere omgeving.. met een naar mijn smaak betere band!

----------


## djspeakertje

> Dat betekent niet dat je zelf steeds aan de slag moet met allerlei ingewikkelde processor settings, het zijn kant en klare presets die ik voor iedere configuratie aan het maken ben. Je stapelt dus kastjes op elkaar naar wat je nodig denkt te hebben (da's meestal meer dan je echt nodig hebt), selecteert de preset die bij de set past die je hebt neergezet en het is klaar voor gebruik.



Maak je alleen presets voor simpel LR stackwerk? Of ook presets voor gevlogen toppen+kicks en centercluster (al dan niet directionele) subs? Dan ben je helemaal klaar namelijk. Het is wel wat werk dan om de hele boel te time-alignen, en je moet de toppen altijd even ver van de subs hangen enzo (is ook wel te compenseren door met de hoogte te spelen), maar dan ben je wel veel flexibeler als je zelf liever niet aan de processor zit. (en als je dat wel graag doet heb je een geweldige template om mee te beginnen)


Daan

----------


## MusicXtra

Met de tijd zullen die presets er ook zeker komen maar daarbij wordt een ieder die een set aanschaft ook voldoende getraind om dit zelf te kunnen meten en corrigeren.
In de praktijk blijkt dat de hele set behoorlijk gevoelig is voor de juiste afregeling, gisteren ook weer gemerkt, 'plug & play'  klonk het net niet lekker, een paar EQ puntjes van niet meer dan 2 dB op de 31 bands EQ gaf direct verbetering. Je moet dus hele goeie oren hebben en dat kunnen vertalen naar een EQ of een beetje thuis zijn met Smaart of een vergelijkbaar meetprogramma. Het publiek stond gisteren zonder muziek al 90 dB aan geluid te produceren, het viel dus niet mee om het volume niet te hoog te houden en toch een nette mix neer te zetten.

----------


## knorrepot

Inmiddels ben ik ook zeer benieuwd hoe de set klinkt, al het goed is gaan we dat binnenkort zelf ervaren op een festivalletje hier in de omgeving. :-)

----------


## djspeakertje

Welke omgeving precies?


Daan

----------


## desolation

> Tsja, zo kan ik het ook, ik heb het over het AES vermogen, da's dus het vermogen wat er 2 uur lang vol continu op kan.



Desalniettemin is het een indrukwekkende kast. De output van een RS18 evenaren met een enkel 18" kastje dat net zoals jouw sub bruikbaar is vanaf 25Hz is gene klein bier. 
Dat de 3kW piekvermogen is toont vooral dat hij enorm energieëfficient is, met een gevoeligheid van 109dB nominaal 1w @ 1m is dat ook meer dan duidelijk.

----------


## Watt Xtra

> Welke omgeving precies?
> 
> 
> Daan



Tijdens een klus van mij, 25 mei 2013.. festivalletje met 2 podia in een tent van 32*18 meter.
Wil men komen luisteren, dan graag even pm mijn kant op, dan kan ik hierop reageren en exacte tjden en locatie aangeven.

----------


## knorrepot

> Tijdens een klus van mij, 25 mei 2013.. festivalletje met 2 podia in een tent van 32*18 meter.
> Wil men komen luisteren, dan graag even pm mijn kant op, dan kan ik hierop reageren en exacte tjden en locatie aangeven.



Juist daar ja. Mijn excuses voor het late reageren. Druk druk druk!
Zoals hierboven beschreven bij interesse graag contact opnemen met Watt-Xtra. Dit is een klus van hem, daar mag ik niet over beslissen.

----------


## MusicXtra

Hier ff een plaatje van het fase gedrag, oranje= sub, groen is mid en bruin is hoog.

----------


## MELO

Uit welk boekje heb je die geknipt??

----------


## MusicXtra

Die komt uit het Smaart 7 boekje op mijn computer.  :Cool:

----------


## MusicXtra

Leuk plaatje van de aansluitpaneeltjes.

----------


## drbeat

Gave plaatjes, is het gepoedercoat? Of soort stikker?  Het lijkt een soort gezet stalen plaatje. Heb je ook plaatjes van de achterkant met de aansuitingen? Ben benieuwd hoe je dat maakt, hoeveel aandacht je hier aan schenkt..hoe zit het met luchtlekken bij de aansluitplaatjes?of is dat verloosbaar?

Vind dat je systeem tot in het kleinste detail goed is gedetailleerd en verzorgd tot in de puntjes!
Zou het graag eens horen. Als iemand in de buurt van Dordrecht / Breda staat met deze set kom ik graag eens luisteren!

Ga zo door zou ik zeggen!

Complimenten!

----------


## jack

Hoeveel vermogen zet je eigenlijk op deze topkast?
Zou jou kast wel eens naast een Nexo ps15r2 kast willen zetten.

----------


## dexter

Ik zou wel graag een keer iets van de prijzen willen weten, hier word zo geheimzinnig over gedaan.
Is daar een reden voor?

----------


## MarkRombouts

Wordt helemaal niet geheimzinnig over gedaan hoor. Als je Sander mailt, en serieus interesse hebt een set aan te schaffen, dan heb je de prijzen zo binnen hoor.

----------


## MusicXtra

@Jack; ik gebruik 4 kanaals versterkers welke 1300 Watt @ 8 Ohm en 2100 Watt @ 4 Ohm leveren, daar doen de toppen het prima op.
Een vergelijk met een Nexo PS 15 top ben ik altijd voor te porren, komende weken ben ik regelmatig op pad om demo's te verzorgen dus als je een mogelijkheid hebt laat maar weten.
@Dexter; prijzen zitten op dit moment iets onder andere A-merken, hier op het forum wordt het niet op prijs gesteld wanneer ik prijslijsten ga posten.

----------


## RayM

Kun je aangeven waar die demo's zijn? Kom graag eens luisteren en ik denk dat het voor mensen geldt.

----------


## MusicXtra

Die demo's zijn inderdaad voor mensen. :Wink: 
Locaties zijn daar waar mensen interesse hebben, heb een paar bedrijven waar ik langs ga, daar kunnen er nog wel wat bij.

----------


## jack

> @Jack; ik gebruik 4 kanaals versterkers welke 1300 Watt @ 8 Ohm en 2100 Watt @ 4 Ohm leveren, daar doen de toppen het prima op.
> Een vergelijk met een Nexo PS 15 top ben ik altijd voor te porren, komende weken ben ik regelmatig op pad om demo's te verzorgen dus als je een mogelijkheid hebt laat maar weten.
> .



stuur je ze actief aan of zit er een filter in?

Ik heb zelf een grote ruimte 15 x 40 waarin overdag naar hartelust getest kan worden

----------


## Gast1401081

> Die demo's zijn inderdaad voor mensen.



Mijn hond Ampco was ook erg enthousiast, trouwens...

----------


## MusicXtra

Helaas is die niet meer toch?

----------


## knorrepot

> @Jack; ik gebruik 4 kanaals versterkers welke 1300 Watt @ 8 Ohm en 2100 Watt @ 4 Ohm leveren, daar doen de toppen het prima op.
> Een vergelijk met een Nexo PS 15 top ben ik altijd voor te porren, komende weken ben ik regelmatig op pad om demo's te verzorgen dus als je een mogelijkheid hebt laat maar weten.
> @Dexter; prijzen zitten op dit moment iets onder andere A-merken, hier op het forum wordt het niet op prijs gesteld wanneer ik prijslijsten ga posten.




Ha Samder, wanneer je deze kant op komt voor de klus van Jorrit (watt-xtra) en we zaterdag bouwen, is het misschien wel enige tijd om wat te testen, dan kan ik wel een ps15r2 mee nemen evt voor het vergelijk. Heb het er met Jorrit ook al wel eens over gehad ;-)

----------


## MusicXtra

Denk dat er die dag meer dan genoeg te doen is, twee podia van geluid voorzien is best wel ff werk....
@Jack, misschien een idee om een vergelijking met meerdere andere sets te doen in jouw ruimte, wil de Prospect set weleens naast andere vergelijkbare sets horen (L'Acoustics Arcs, Meyer, d&B). Is de akoestiek een beetje goed?

----------


## knorrepot

> Denk dat er die dag meer dan genoeg te doen is, twee podia van geluid voorzien is best wel ff werk....
> @Jack, misschien een idee om een vergelijking met meerdere andere sets te doen in jouw ruimte, wil de Prospect set weleens naast andere vergelijkbare sets horen (L'Acoustics Arcs, Meyer, d&B). Is de akoestiek een beetje goed?



Voor zover je daar over accoustiek kunt spreken haha :-p 

Ik denk dat je daarin wel gelijk hebt ja. Misschien als hij ze eens vaker op demo heeft :-) Ben in ieder geval benieuwd! En behoorlijk zij om er op te mixen, denk dat wij elkaar daar wel gaan zien ;-) Vermits ik niet naar een kermis met een ander bandje moet voor hem..

Als ik er wel sta hoop ik toch enigszins de tijd te krijgen om even mijn test cd'tje te draaien (Donald Fagen-Nightfly)

----------


## MusicXtra

> stuur je ze actief aan of zit er een filter in?



Beiden, er zit een passief filter in voor de 2" en 1" driver, de top is dus 3 weg en wordt 2 weg actief aangestuurd.
Het verschil met 3 weg actief aansturen is zo minimaal (lees; niet hoorbaar) dat dit het extra processor en versterker kanaal niet waard is.
Uiteraard is het wel mogelijk de top 3 weg actief aan te sturen, de kick krijgt trouwens hetzelfde signaal als de top, deze kan dus doorgelust worden vanaf de top.
Alleen bij een hele grote stack met meerdere kicks en gevlogen dubbele toppen is het nodig de kick's apart te processen, dit vanwege de time-alignement met de gevlogen toppen. Dit vormt dat ook niet echt meer een probleem omdat er toch al extra versterker kanalen nodig bij meer dat 2 15" drivers per kant.
Met twee vier kanaals versterkers kun je tot 4 subs, 1 kick en 1 top, of twee toppen per kant aansturen, voor de meeste gigs zal dat meer dan genoeg zijn. Dan heb je dus 8 kW per kant staan. :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Timo Beckman

[QUOTE=MusicXtra; Het verschil met 3 weg actief aansturen is zo minimaal (lees; niet hoorbaar) dat dit het extra processor en versterker kanaal niet waard is.[/QUOTE]

Daar verschillen we dus in mening net als met de line array . Deze driver actief aansturen maakt veel verschil hoorbaar en meetbaar .
maakt niet uit verder ieder zijn keuzes

----------


## MusicXtra

Dan bestel jij de toppen toch 3 weg actief.... :Big Grin:

----------


## Timo Beckman

Speakers huur ik ipv koop daar het voor een scheet en 3 knikkers op straat ligt . 
Heeft voor mij geen zin om hier veel geld aan uit te geven en als ik al investeer hier in staat er geen BA op eerder Meyer VUE of D&B of andere merken .

----------


## vdlaanlichtengeluid

Je bent wel erg kritisch laatste tijd Timo? Ik dacht dat jij juist wel te spreken was over de line array toen?

----------


## Timo Beckman

In 1ste instantie wel .
ik heb alleen het eea bij geleerd zeker betreffende het meten van allerhande systemen en ben een flink stuk kritischer geworden .
niet alleen naar anderen maar ook naar mijzelf . Als je denkt dat dit alleen naar BA geld heb je het mis ......

----------


## MusicXtra

Je kunt nog zoveel leren over het meten aan systemen, een systeem dat top klinkt gaat daardoor echt niet minder klinken.
Daarbij staat bij Brooklyn Audio de ontwikkeling niet stil (understatement),heb je nooit aan het Prospect systeem gemeten en zijn er sinds jij aan de line-array hebt gemeten nogal wat zaken verandert.
Maar deze discussie is zinloos in mijn optiek, dit gaat niet meer over systemen maar meer over iets wat je persoonlijk tegen mij hebt.
Hoe lang gaat het dit keer duren voor je posts in dit topic in ....... veranderd worden met als reden dat dit een nutteloos topic is?
(Het is niet mijn gewoonte iemand persoonlijk aan te vallen maar steeds weer door 'meneer Timo' onderuit gehaald worden begint zo langzamerhand heel vervelend te worden, daarbij wenst Timo niet te reageren op PM's waarin ik vraag wat er loos is. Laf, zinloos en vooral erg onprofessioneel om je zo op een openbaar forum te gedragen.)

----------


## Timo Beckman

En daar gaan we weer . 
Lees alle informatie die in die meyer mappen die je van mij hebt gecopieerd eens een keer goed door en kijk dan eens naar je eigen meet gegevens .

Sander suc6 verder

----------


## Kasper

Hey Jongens, lief zijn tegen elkaar hè! Humor kan je redden.

Kritiek is prima, zolang het maar opbouwende kritiek is mijns inziens. Anders wordt niemand er wijzer van.

Over dat meten: tja, meten is weten. Maar ons is onderwerp is luisteren en beleven.  Mij interesseert het eigenlijk geen reet, al zit er roggebrood in de eindtrap, als die het top doet is het mij best!

Met hartelijke groet, hopende op een constructieve voorzetting van deze en andere onderwerpen.

Kasper

----------


## MELO

Timo, heb je soms problemen met Sander of ben je soms jaloers? ( wat ik me voor kan stellen )
Als ik terug lees ( voor zover mogelijk ...... ) vind _ ik_ dat jij erg vaak negatief reageert op posts van Sander of BA, is niet gezellig, eigenlijk een beetje zielig.

----------


## Gast1401081

> .... als ik al investeer hier in staat er geen BA op eerder Meyer VUE of D&B of andere merken .



Ik ben net omgekeerd bezig. Er blijft nog wat basis-Meyer hier, (Ultra's toppen), maar de rest wordt tzt BA. 
USW's zijn bijna allemaal al weg, MSL's ook. Niet omdat het slecht is, maar omdat iedere boerenl_l het blijkbaar tegen mijn inkoopprijs kan kopen, en er dus geen zak meer aan te verdienen valt. Tenzij ik het zelf via Maleisië ga importeren, maar dat is me voorlopig te ver zwemmen. 

Kwalitatief staat BA misschien niet helemaal op het niveau van bovengenoemde merken, maar ik moet mijn klanten tevreden stellen, niet die van MeyerNL, of welke raketgeleerde, nucleair-fysicus of systeemtechnicus dan ook. En dat gaat mij zelfs met systemen uit 1978 goed af, dus dat moet met BA helemaal goed te doen zijn.

----------


## Timo Beckman

@ Sander Na jou pm geef ik dus een nette reactie zonder negatief te doen en nou begint iedereen weer met modder gooien . 
Ik geef een reactie waarin ik aangeef dat er hoorbaar en meetbaar verschil in het 2 of 3 weg aansturen van een top zit en dat ik "voorlopig" geen reden heb om te investeren in speakers van wie dan ook dus ook niet in BA.
Verder zal het allemaal wel weer . 
Met vriendelijke groeten timo

----------


## teunos

Ik deel Timo zijn mening, de BMS driver is met een passief filter niet helemaal netjes recht te trekken, ik weet het want ik heb ze zelf en heb heel wat aangekloot met passief voordat ik dat maar heb vergeten en actief ben gegaan omdat ik toch nog 2 processorkanalen overhad. De hoog driver is ongeveer 3db minder gevoelig dan het mid diafragma desondanks wat de curves op de site van BMS zelf zeggen. Ook zijn de twee losse drivers redelijk time alligned, maar net niet perfect, en dat krijg je toch echt alleen actief helemaal goed. Ik ging van 4 eq punten passief naar 2 eq punten actief en een aanzienlijke verbetering in geluidskwaliteit.

----------


## MusicXtra

Met een passief filter voor de driver krijg je het inderdaad niet helemaal perfect, dat zul je mij ook niet horen beweren.
Dat je minder EQ punten nodig hebt is ook logisch, je kunt immers het level aanpassen.
Het verschil in rendement kan ik in mijn metingen met de driver achter mijn hoorn niet terug vinden. Het time-alignement foutje is inderdaad terug te zien in de fase response.
Dat je een aanzienlijke verbetering in geluidskwaliteit zou krijgen is ook niet wat ik heb ervaren, ook met passief filter is het nog altijd een van de beste hoogdrivers die er te vinden is. Maar zoals ik al aangaf, het is ook geen enkel probleem de set zo aan te bieden dat deze volledig actief aan is te sturen.

----------


## Michel van de Beek

> ... De hoog driver is ongeveer 3db minder gevoelig dan het mid diafragma desondanks wat de curves op de site van BMS zelf zeggen. ...



Heb je de bms gebruikt op een Constant Directivity hoorn? Die geven namelijk constante afval van 6 dB per octaaf, waarvoor je moet corrigeren. Bij dit soort hoorns zal de HF-driver dus inderdaad lager in response/spl uitvallen. Een beamende hoorn geeft wel een rechte response on-axis. Maar aangezien pakweg 80 procent van je publiek off-axis zit, is dit nu net niet echt interessant. 

 Ik heb sterk het idee dat de BMS zich prettig voelt in hoorns die wat beamen. In de CD hoorns waarin ik ze geprobeerd heb, blonken ze namelijk niet echt uit.

----------


## Timo Beckman

> Je bent wel erg kritisch laatste tijd Timo? Ik dacht dat jij juist wel te spreken was over de line array toen?



Klopt in 1ste instantie wel en heb een paar adviezen gegeven aan sander maar ja ieder maakt zijn eigen keuzes en dat is een ieder zijn goed recht . Verder ben ik een beetje klaar met dit hele gedoe .
@ sander de reden waarom ik niet reageer op jou pm'tjes heeft te maken met het feit dat jij nog al eens dingen verdraait en ik geen zin heb dit weer terug te zien alhier (een telefoontje van jou naar mij betreffende het geven van een cursus is hier ook weer terecht gekomen met een hele andere inhoudt dan besproken via de telefoon) . Dit kun je laf noemen maar ik kijk daar iets anders tegen aan . Verder bemoei ik me niet meer met jou en je reclame folder alhier doe dan hetzelfde richting mij aub.

----------


## Gast1401081

eh, Timo, 
jij was weer begonnen...  

het zal mij een worst zijn, wie er wat meet volgens welke goeroe in welk systeem, ik vond het gewoon lekker klinken, en zo gauw als dit setje actief gemaakt wordt ga ik er wel eens naar kijken hoe we dat fase-gedrag goed kunnen afwerken. 

Maar voorlopig hebben we eerst een nieuwe paus. Halleluja.

----------


## MarkRombouts

en met actief bedoel je in dit geval powered neem ik aan ??  :Cool:

----------


## djspeakertje

Actief aangestuurd? Of self-powered? En als de set ook self-powered op de markt komt, heb je dan nog steeds een processor nodig? Of kunnen we dan gewoon Cat (5/5e/6/7/x) kabeltjes van computer naar kastje naar kastje etc. prikken en de processing helemaal in de kastjes zelf doen? 

Edit: Mark Rombouts was me net voor. 
@MusicXtra: de vraag is voornamelijk naar Mac gericht (post #397, zoals de vraag van Mark waarschijnlijk is)


Daan

----------


## teunos

> Heb je de bms gebruikt op een Constant Directivity hoorn? Die geven namelijk constante afval van 6 dB per octaaf, waarvoor je moet corrigeren. Bij dit soort hoorns zal de HF-driver dus inderdaad lager in response/spl uitvallen. Een beamende hoorn geeft wel een rechte response on-axis. Maar aangezien pakweg 80 procent van je publiek off-axis zit, is dit nu net niet echt interessant. 
> 
>  Ik heb sterk het idee dat de BMS zich prettig voelt in hoorns die wat beamen. In de CD hoorns waarin ik ze geprobeerd heb, blonken ze namelijk niet echt uit.



Ik heb ze geprobeerd op de BMS 2236 (CD) hoorns, de jbl 2385 (CD) en de beyma TD460 (ook CD).
Van deze drie gaf de jbl me de vlakste frequentie weergave en de meest constante spreiding. Alle 3 de hoorns lieten zelfs zien dat ze bundelen in het hoog, maar dit is niet zozeer een effect van de hoorn maar meer van de driver zelf. De openingshoek van de driver is namelijk erg klein (enkele graden) en de diameter aan de mond van de driver (2'') groot vergeleken bij de golflengtes in het tophoog, dan heeft de hoorn weinig meer te vertellen daar de spreiding al bijna volledig bepaald is voor het geluid de driver verlaat. Maar ik heb er 3 max 3 per kant, dus dat is geen probleem voor mij.
Toen ik er een 2380 op zette zag ik boven de 10kHz ook geen enkel verschil in SPL met bovengenoemde hoorns, terwijl deze toch wel echt 90x40 is.

----------


## MusicXtra

Tot op heden nog geen bevredigende oplossing gevonden om het setje powered te maken.
Uiteraard heb je dan geen losse processor meer nodig, dan is het een kwestie van spanning en signaal (mogelijk zelfs digitaal) aansluiten om een spelend setje te hebben.

----------


## Gast1401081

Ik doelde inderdaad op een Powered versie, en een AES-optie zal ook wel in de optielijst komen. Sander heeft nog geen ideale versie gevonden, maar daar gaan we zeker nog aan sleutelen .

----------


## jakkes72

> Maar voorlopig hebben we eerst een nieuwe paus. Halleluja.



Maar die was dan via een EAW installatie te verstaan op het plein daar..., volgende keer BA....?

----------


## PvG

> Van deze drie gaf de jbl me de vlakste frequentie weergave en de meest constante spreiding.



De JBL Bi-Radial horns zijn CD in horizontale richting, maar niet in verticale richting (waarmee ze compenseren voor de afval in het hoog). De verticale spreiding loopt hierdoor terug tot ca 20 graden bij 10kHz.

----------


## MusicXtra

> De verticale spreiding loopt hierdoor terug tot ca 20 graden bij 10kHz.



 :Cool: ......+1

----------


## Michel van de Beek

> Ik heb ze geprobeerd op de BMS 2236 (CD) hoorns, de jbl 2385 (CD) en de beyma TD460 (ook CD).
> ....



En geen gaf resultaten vergelijkbaar met de datasheet. Die ervaring heb ik ook. De datasheet is dan ook gebaseerd op een enorme grote 40x20 graden hoorn.

----------


## teunos

> En geen gaf resultaten vergelijkbaar met de datasheet. Die ervaring heb ik ook. De datasheet is dan ook gebaseerd op een enorme grote 40x20 graden hoorn.



Inderdaad, nail> head. Het meest frapante eraan is dat die 40x20 hoorn die ze hebben gebruikt nergens te vinden is. Dat gezegd te hebben ben ik er zeer tevreden mee. Ze ''zouden'' de 500 moeten halen, ik cross ze rond 1k tot 1k1, daaronder heb ik toch liever een conus.

----------


## MusicXtra

Een van de grote voordelen van deze driver is juist dat hij al vanaf 300 Hz ingezet kan worden, cross je hem op 1 kHz dan is het eigenlijk een te dure driver, mijn keus zou dan uitgaan naar een 1,4".

----------


## Michel van de Beek

> Een van de grote voordelen van deze driver is juist dat hij al vanaf 300 Hz ingezet kan worden ...



Ja ... bij welke maximale ('onvervormde') geluidsdruk ? 

Die is naar mijn weten nog altijd afhankelijk van de hoeveelheid lucht die verplaatst wordt, en de amplitude (=uitslag) daarvan. Hoe lager de frequentie, des te meer lucht er verplaatst moet worden. En voor die luchtverplaatsing heb je oppervlak en uitslag nodig.  

Een hoorn transformeert natuurlijk wel (een beetje). Maar de max uitslag en het oppervlak van de BMS zijn wel beperkt. Zo is bijvoorbeeld het oppervlak van het MF gedeelte van de BMS vergelijkbaar met bv de gemiddelde 3" VC driver, en gaat de benodigde uitslag bij 300 Hz op hoog volume echt de +/- 0.8mm wel te boven.

----------


## MusicXtra

Hoe deze bij 300 Hz presteert heb ik geen ervaring mee, de hoorn in de Prospect top haalt dat simpelweg niet.
300 Hz is ook wel erg laag voor een 2" driver maar hem pas vanaf 1 kHz inzetten is weer het andere uiterste.

----------


## Michel van de Beek

Het ontwikkelen / bouwen van een luidspreker is het sluiten van compromissen. Daarvan kan het afhangen hoe hoog / laag je de driver inzet: zo vraagt een hoge (onvervormde) geluidsdruk een hoger crossoverpunt. It all depends ...

----------


## MusicXtra

Ik ben enigszins bekend met de compromissen die je sluit bij het ontwerpen van luidsprekers. :Cool: 
Dat is een zinloze exercitie, de driver is al vanaf een veel lagere frequentie in staat een hoge geluidsdruk te leveren, wil je dit nog hoger forceren door een hogere cross-over frequentie dan zal de 1" driver dit niet aankunnen. BMS heeft een naam hoog te houden van een heel hoge kwaliteit producten en heeft erg goed nagedacht over deze driver, het ding zit vol met patenten en dat is niet voor niets. Gebruik je hem achter een goede hoorn dan geeft hij een enorm rendement bij een onwaarschijnlijk lage frequentie en zonder sterke bundeling in het hoog. Twijfel je daaraan, dan nodig ik je bij deze uit te komen luisteren naar de Prospect top of mijn line-array.
Tot nu toe heb ik iedereen die zijn twijfels had over het ontwerp en met name de gebruikte driver met de lage cross-over frequentie verbaasd doen staan.

----------


## MELO

Eindelijk mijn topjes binnen!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## sjig

Hmmmm. Er klopt iets niet...

----------


## drbeat

VLUG!!!! HAAL DIE TOPPEN TERUG MusicXtra!!!! Hij is er DAP op aan het plakken!!!BLLLEEEHHHHRGGG!!!! PLAGGIAAT!!!  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Prachtige toppen MELO.... de kast er onder is....geen Brooklyn?? 

Veel werkplezier er mee!! 

(overigens, mogen wij een foto zien met gebruikte versterkers,Professor, toppen en subs er onder? wel met de juiste logo's dan he...)

----------


## Gast1401081

> Eindelijk mijn topjes binnen!



LOL.. had er eigenlijk Meyer op verwacht...

----------


## MusicXtra

Ik zou natuurlijk kunnen overwegen om er van ieder A-merk logo's bij te leveren, is het rider-acceptatie verhaal ook gelijk getackeld. "U wilt een EAW, Meyer of D&B set? Komt voor elkaar."  :Cool:

----------


## MELO

> Prachtige toppen MELO.... de kast er onder is....geen Brooklyn?? 
> 
> Veel werkplezier er mee!! 
> 
> (overigens, mogen wij een foto zien met gebruikte versterkers,Professor, toppen en subs er onder? wel met de juiste logo's dan he...)



Hahaha, de  kasten er onder zijn ook BA (2x18"), die mag ik zolang gebruiken tot mijn drivers binnen zijn voor in de subs...
Ik zal zo even een foto schieten van het totaal.

Dat werkplezier komt helemaal in orde, dank je!

----------


## SPS

> LOL.. had er eigenlijk Meyer op verwacht...



Meyer is toch al van Behr???? :Cool:

----------


## sjig

Als je met Behr behringer bedoelt is het antwoord; nee  :Wink:

----------


## SPS

> Als je met Behr behringer bedoelt is het antwoord; nee



Kwestie van tijd.... :Wink:

----------


## sjig

Zolang deze twee nog regeren zal dat nog niet gaan gebeuren  :Wink:

----------


## Gast1401081

> Zolang deze twee nog regeren zal dat nog niet gaan gebeuren



De dame links weet wel beter, meneer rechts is met een garage met zaagmachine en soldeerbout tevreden..

----------


## Turboke

Indien ze er enorm veel geld voor zouden krijgen zouden ze ook wel verkopen denk ik.

----------


## SPS

BoT shall we?

----------


## Gast1401081

Nope, ouwe hippies, tevreden met wat ze hebben..

Bot, de prospect is de eerste top die ik vergelijk met de CQ1-MSL2- UPQ- UPA.

----------


## Kasper

> BMS heeft een naam hoog te houden van een heel hoge kwaliteit producten en heeft erg goed nagedacht over deze driver, het ding zit vol met patenten en dat is niet voor niets. 
> .



Is "het ding" dat ding waarover het verhaal gaat dat er bij BMS/Coda een blanco cheque op kantoor hangt van JBL, of is dat een lulverhaal?

groet.
Kasper

----------


## MusicXtra

Ik ken het verhaal niet maar het zou mij niet verbazen.

----------


## frederic

> Nope, ouwe hippies, tevreden met wat ze hebben..
> 
> Bot, de prospect is de eerste top die ik vergelijk met de CQ1-MSL2- UPQ- UPA.



De meeste ouwe hippies die ik ken, hebben al hun hippiewaarden overboord gegooid.
Die scheppen nu allemaal geld, en zijn kapitalisten geworden.

----------


## djspeakertje

Ik kan je leeftijd niet vinden op je profiel, maar leef jij nog steeds zoals je deed toen je een tiener/twintiger was? Niet he? Mensen veranderen; eens een hippie is niet altijd een hippie. (dr is ook zo'n spreekwoord met criminelen geloof ik, komt ongeveer op hetzelfde neer...)

Bovendien, wie weet hebben meneer en mevrouw Meyer wel hun hippiewaarden gehouden?


Daan

----------


## MusicXtra

Denk dat meneer en mevrouw Meyer financieel weinig meer te klagen hebben, die zullen hun vrijheid niet opgeven voor nog meer geld....
BOT; @Mac; da's nogal een compliment.....

----------


## showband

> Nope, ouwe hippies, tevreden met wat ze hebben..



Net als Ben & Jerry's?  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## SPS

> Bot, de prospect is de eerste top die ik vergelijk met de CQ1-MSL2- UPQ- UPA.



Mening gebaseerd op???? (positief bedoeld hoor!)

----------


## Gast1401081

luistertest in Breukelen, open-lucht, midden vorig jaar, jazz-zangeres...

----------


## PvG

Wie is wie? ;-)

Openlucht is wel de gemakkelijkste condities...

----------


## soundsystem

> Openlucht is wel de gemakkelijkste condities...



Inderdaad, openlucht, jazz... Zet de toppen maar eens in een feesttent met heavy metalbands, dan komen de kwaliteiten pas boven :Smile:

----------


## Turboke

Ja laat ons maar eens weten wanneer ze op een Metal festival staan dan komen we zeker luisteren en kan je iedereen overtuigen. Wij staan op 20 april op een Metal festival met onze set, daar zou men mooi kunnen vergelijken.

----------


## desolation

> Wie is wie? ;-)
> 
> Openlucht is wel de gemakkelijkste condities...



Tot er wind staat.

----------


## djspeakertje

Als er wind staat zet je Danley neer.


Daan

----------


## qvt

Wind houd geen rekening met welk merk er op een luidsprekerkast staat.

----------


## djspeakertje

Maar er zijn wel merken die rekening houden met de wind :Wink:

----------


## Turboke

Beste manier is gewoon vergelijken.

----------


## MusicXtra

In de openlucht hoor je de set zoals de set klinkt, zonder reflecties en dus prima om de kwaliteit te beoordelen.
Een set die niet lekker klinkt zal dat buiten ook zeker niet doen.
Tot nu toe presteert het systeem onder alle omstandigheden meer dan goed, of het nou metal, jazz, dance of klassiek is maakt niet uit.
Volgende week zaterdag staan er sets in drie zalen van Studio K in Amsterdam, 29 en 30 april ook weer een aantal sets, waaronder de line-array, op diverse locaties in Amsterdam en ben nu bezig met een groot open-air event op 5 mei voor de line-array en twee Prospect sets.
Wie langs wil komen moet me maar een PM sturen, regel ik een gastenlijst.

----------


## djspeakertje

Waar is het event op 5 mei? Dat valt midden in mijn meivakantie namelijk  :Smile: 


Daan

----------


## MusicXtra

Jij staat al een paar jaar te trappelen de set een keer te kunnen beluisteren......
5 mei is in Amsterdam, volgens mij kun je beter op 25 mei komen, dat is dichter bij jou in de buurt.

----------


## djspeakertje

Haha ja, het is altijd ver weg of door de week (middelbare school enzo). Waar is het de 25e? 


Daan

----------


## MusicXtra

Zo uit mijn hoofd weet ik de plek niet maar in ieder geval een stuk dichterbij.
Je bent anders in je meivakantie ook welkom om bij mij te komen kijken en luisteren hoor.

----------


## Gast1401081

> Wie is wie? ;-)
> 
> Openlucht is wel de gemakkelijkste condities...



ik =  glas in de rechterhand, PinkFloyd-shirt op spijkerbroek.

de rest mag zichzelf introduceren, 

enne, open lucht hoor je de set het beste. Geen rariteiten zoals EQ's oid nodig om te corrigeren, en voldoende afstand om de throw ( en daarmee filters) door te lopen. ( Jazeker, een goede geluidstechnicus loopt rond...)

----------


## MusicXtra

> Zet de toppen maar eens in een feesttent met heavy metalbands, dan komen de kwaliteiten pas boven



Juist niet, heb maar heel zelden een live metal band gehoord die een beetje fatsoenlijk speelde.
Hoe wil je een geluidssysteem beoordelen wanneer de back-line al zo hard is dat het bloed uit je oren komt in een tent die bol staat van de reflecties?
Dan ben je dus heel erg afhankelijk van de band, de man achter de knoppen, de systeemtech en de akoestiek, teveel variabelen om nog van een eerlijke beoordeling te spreken.

----------


## RenéE

> Haha ja, het is altijd ver weg of door de week (middelbare school enzo). Waar is het de 25e?



Beltrum (Pigpop), heb ik mogen vernemen.

----------


## PvG

> ik =  glas in de rechterhand, PinkFloyd-shirt op spijkerbroek.
> 
> de rest mag zichzelf introduceren, 
> 
> enne, open lucht hoor je de set het beste. Geen rariteiten zoals EQ's oid nodig om te corrigeren, en voldoende afstand om de throw ( en daarmee filters) door te lopen. ( Jazeker, een goede geluidstechnicus loopt rond...)



Altijd leuk om het gezicht achter een naam te weten ;-)

Ben het eens hoor dat je een luistertest niet wilt laten vervuilen door zaal/tent akoestiek. Echter moet je dan wel een A/B-test (liefst blind) met twee of meerdere sets op dezelfde plek doen. Anders wordt het heel moeilijk om objectief te bepalen welke set goed/beter klinkt. En natuurlijk loop je rond, of je nu op de sweet spot staat of niet.

Balen: weekenden in april/mei zitten al vol.

----------


## MusicXtra

Natuurlijk is een A/B test de mooiste manier om te vergelijken. Maar om te beoordelen of een systeem echt goed klinkt en klopt is het niet nodig.
Je kunt prima zonder referentie horen of een systeem helder, gedetailleerd, open, dik, warm en dus gewoon echt goed klinkt. Door te lopen kun je heel goed horen hoe het met de spreiding en worp gesteld is, bijna tot op de cm nauwkeurig zelfs.
Bij beoordeling in bijvoorbeeld een tent is een A/B vergelijk wel een must, dan hoor je welke invloed de akoestiek op een set heeft.
Grootste ergernis bij demo's; een slechte band, slechte akoestiek en DJ's die MP3's draaien en dan ook nog dik in het rood.

----------


## NesCio01

> Echter moet je dan wel een A/B-test (liefst blind) met twee of meerdere sets op dezelfde plek doen. Anders wordt het heel moeilijk om objectief te bepalen welke set goed/beter klinkt.



Hier ben ik het niet geheel mee eens. Natuurlijk bij een vergelijk wel, maar ik denk toch
best wel te kunnen beluisteren of een set wel of niet klinkt
(wat dan natuurlijk een subjectief oordeel inhoudt).

Dit hoeft dan overigens niet eens aan de set te liggen, deze kan ook enorm slecht ingesteld
staan via processor of EQ.

grtz

Nes

----------


## Gast1401081

nou, geloof me, 
ik hoor echt wel of een goeie set op een leuk niveau alles weergeeft wat ik wil horen. 

Heb een jaar of 12 geleden een paar UPA's in de werkplaats gezet, die stonden altijd lekker Arbeidsvitamienen te draaien, en die klank herken ik wel zo'n beetje. Ze worden steeds afgewisseld met wat er voor handen is / ter controle uit de kisten komt, HD-1, CQ-1, HD-2 en de rest van de Ultra's, (UP-J-M-L-Junior), of KlingFreitag, EAW, EV, Bell, noem maar op, en de prospects doen daar niet voor onder, zelfs niet in het verreveld.
Prospect moet alleen nog ff actief gemaakt worden, een project voor de derde week van april, waarschijnlijk...

----------


## MELO

Mijn Brooklyn Audio café-setje is EINDELIJK binnen...

----------


## MELO

...en mijn tentfeest setje ook:

----------


## showband

vanwaar de combi keuze  4x 15 inch sub en 10 x 18 inch?

(puur uit belangstelling)

----------


## NesCio01

Retestrak ziet dat er zo uit.

Hoe wordt iedere kast verplaatst? Het heeft wellicht ergens op 
1 van de 46 pagina's gestaan, maar ik ben ff te lui om te zoeken, sorry.

Op de foto's zie ik nl. geen wielen aan de achterzijde (goed verstopt?)
en ook aan de voorzijde zie ik geen bevestigingsmogelijkheid voor 
wielplaten.
(er zal toch wel een bandenmerk te vinden zijn, zo te zien aan de foto  :Smile: )

Zijn er ook al standaardtransporthoezen?

grtz

Nes

----------


## MusicXtra

> vanwaar de combi keuze  4x 15 inch sub en 10 x 18 inch?
> 
> (puur uit belangstelling)



Die 18" is een echte sub, die 15" kan ook als kick ingezet worden tot pakweg 500 Hz.
Maar dit is niet Melo zijn setje, dit is een net afgekomen batch bij mij en dacht even een leuke foto te maken van de 'Wall of sound'. :Cool:

----------


## Watt Xtra

> Die 18" is een echte sub, die 15" kan ook als kick ingezet worden tot pakweg 500 Hz.
> Maar dit is niet Melo zijn setje, dit is een net afgekomen batch bij mij en dacht even een leuke foto te maken van de 'Wall of sound'.



Dit heb jij toch geregeld voor dat "klusje" van mij volgende maand?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## vdlaanlichtengeluid

Erg heftig om te zien staan zo... Maar 1 ding blijft voor mij het grote minpunt dat is dat vreselijke oranje.
Verder ziet het er prachtig uit!

----------


## 2mancrew

> Erg heftig om te zien staan zo... Maar 1 ding blijft voor mij het grote minpunt dat is dat vreselijke oranje.
> Verder ziet het er prachtig uit!



Sander is al voorbereid op  het grote  WIM Lex feest daarom ok het oranje ;-)))

----------


## MusicXtra

> Maar 1 ding blijft voor mij het grote minpunt dat is dat vreselijke oranje.
> Verder ziet het er prachtig uit!



Ook in ivoorwit en 'rijtjeshuis zwart'  verkrijgbaar. :Cool:

----------


## jack

Wedden dat sander heel de box pimpelpaars maakt als jij dat wilt................

----------


## Gast1401081

> Wedden dat sander heel de box pimpelpaars maakt als jij dat wilt................



of hoerenkast rood, of gay-pride roze, of SA-blauw...

~En voor speciale klanten ook in zwart denk ik...

----------


## purplehaze

> of hoerenkast rood, of gay-pride roze, of SA-blauw...
> 
> ~En voor speciale klanten ook in zwart denk ik...



 Een laagje van een halve cm speakerschuim achter het rooster en het hele kleur issue is opgelost
dat vind ik toch altijd het netst en zijn de speakers ook mooi beschermt tegen allerlei rondvliegend vocht :-)

----------


## MusicXtra

> ~En voor speciale klanten ook in zwart denk ik...



Ik vind het wel gewaagd hoor. :Cool:

----------


## NesCio01

> Ik vind het wel gewaagd hoor.



Mis ik nu advocaat geel?



grtz

Nes

----------


## Hansound

zucht,  het gaat hier over speakers..

----------


## MusicXtra

Mijn doel was om onderscheidend te zijn, dat is me zeker gelukt met deze kleur.
Zover is in dit topic al duidelijk geworden. :Cool:

----------


## NesCio01

> zucht,  het gaat hier over speakers..



..... zonder enig room zeker?......... :Cool: 

grtz

Nes

----------


## Hansound

> ..... zonder enig room zeker?.........
> 
> grtz
> 
> Nes



Misschien chroom

----------


## MusicXtra

Mooi filmpje van een feest in Studio K Amsterdam waar in alle drie de zalen Brooklyn Audio Prospect sets stonden.
Restaurant, 150 man: 1 sub, 1 top per kant.
Kleine zaal, 350 man: 1 sub, 1 kick en 1 top per kant.
Grote zaal 800 man: 2 X218's, 1 kick en 1 top per kant met twee Xtreme's als monitor.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NBtP293rxwc

----------


## kvdb013

Zie ik het goed dat de toppen hangen? Wat is hier de reden van als ik vragen mag. Zijn de sets hier een vaste installatie misschien?

----------


## sjig

Ik zie de toppen gewoon staan. Die daar hangen lijken een ander soort handvat te hebben.

Maar, ik kan er natuurlijk naast zitten. Die oranje dingen die staan kunnen ook de kicks zijn ...

----------


## drbeat

Denk niet dat wat er boven hangt BA is....mooi klusje...dat je dan met die muziek met een relatief klein setje dit zaaltje vol blaast...knap hoor...

sta wel te kijken dat je dan met 2 of 1 18 inch zo kunt stampen....blijft indrukwekkend....

Geen kweilschade na de klus?

Jammer dat je geen dependance hebt in rotterdam of dordrecht.... :Wink: ..

Je zou eens op je website een agenda moeten zetten waar dit te beluisteren is...of op je FB pagina...

Zou er graag eens naar luisteren...

Toppen lijken overigens voor een klein kroegje al snel wat lomp groot....

----------


## MusicXtra

De toppen die je ziet hangen zijn van de huisinstallatie, verder omhoog konden ze niet en met het front naar beneden kon mijn set er net onder.
Niet echt fraai maar kon helaas niet anders.
@drbeat; nee, geen kwijlschade en de meeste openbare gigs worden door mij hier vermeld. De toppen zijn voor in een klein kroegje inderdaad redelijk aan de maat, voordeel is wel dat je zonder subje toch gewoon de kickdrum en basgitaar uit kunt versterken.
Met koninginnennacht wordt er aardig uitgepakt bij Roest in Amsterdam, daar komt in een oude fabriekshal van 100 meter lang en 18 meter breed de line-array te hangen met daaronder een cardoide opstelling van het sub met eventueel nog Prospect toppen als delay-stack. Dat laatste niet omdat de line-array het niet zou halen maar meer vanwege de dramatische akoestiek. (10 meter van elkaar kun je al geen gesprek meer voeren door de galm)

----------


## knorrepot

> Denk niet dat wat er boven hangt BA is....mooi klusje...dat je dan met die muziek met een relatief klein setje dit zaaltje vol blaast...knap hoor...
> 
> sta wel te kijken dat je dan met 2 of 1 18 inch zo kunt stampen....blijft indrukwekkend....
> 
> Geen kweilschade na de klus?
> 
> Jammer dat je geen dependance hebt in rotterdam of dordrecht......
> 
> Je zou eens op je website een agenda moeten zetten waar dit te beluisteren is...of op je FB pagina...
> ...



Je kunt altijd even op de koffie bij Sander! De koffie in de loods is prima ;-)

----------


## MELO

> Je kunt altijd even op de koffie bij Sander! De koffie in de loods is prima ;-)



Alleen niet al te warm... :Cool:

----------


## MusicXtra

@Melo; jij krijgt nooit meer koffie. :Stick Out Tongue:  Of ik geef je volgende keer een kopje die ik met een lasbrander heb voorverwarmd tot 500ºC zodat er slechts damp in zit.  :Big Grin:

----------


## 2mancrew

> @Melo; jij krijgt nooit meer koffie. Of ik geef je volgende keer een kopje die ik met een lasbrander heb voorverwarmd tot 500ºC zodat er slechts damp in zit.




ZONDE van de koffie (einde citaat en gaat verder met koffiedrinken )

----------


## vasco

Kun jij ook dit model kasten leveren?

----------


## Carl

Zijn ook wel TOP Kasten!!

----------


## NesCio01

> 



Ben erg benieuwd hoe ze klinken, wat ze doen bij feedback en
hoe het fasegedrag is :Smile: .

grtz

Nes

----------


## vdlaanlichtengeluid

staan precies 180graden uit fase... Als de een moe is gaat de ander verder en vieze versa :P

----------


## Gast1401081

wel graag de 12" versie, dan...

----------


## Fridge

ergens heb ik het idee dat de bijbehorende processing wat traag werkt...

----------


## Gast1401081

eh, coaxiaal nemen?

----------


## kvdb013

Brooklyn Haudio?

----------


## MusicXtra

Gisteren een leuke productie gedaan in een nogal 'uitdagende' akoestiek.
Hier een korte foto impressie.

----------


## Hansound

> Kun jij ook dit model kasten leveren?



Kijk dit is nou een Leuk nieuw systeem

----------


## Superfly

Klein handelbaar en toch heeft het ballen  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): .

----------


## Hansound

> Klein handelbaar en toch heeft het ballen .



Hahaha echt

----------


## SPS

> Klein handelbaar en toch heeft het ballen .



Nou... die kunnen soms heeeel onhandelbaar zijn hoor. En na een aantal (late) uurtjes is de verstaanbaarheid ook ver te zoeken..

----------


## NesCio01

> Gisteren een leuke productie gedaan in een nogal 'uitdagende' akoestiek.
> Hier een korte foto impressie.



Ziet er erg vet uit Sander. 

grtz

Nes

----------


## MusicXtra

Hier ook nog een leuk fimlpje.

----------


## Hansound

> Nou... die kunnen soms heeeel onhandelbaar zijn hoor. En na een aantal (late) uurtjes is de verstaanbaarheid ook ver te zoeken..



Haha ja heel herkenbaar..

----------


## MusicXtra

Hier nog een filmpje, was wel een erg vet feest. :Stick Out Tongue:  :Cool:

----------


## Turboke

Hoe groot was die locatie?

----------


## djspeakertje

18 bij 100 meter, staat een pagina terug ergens.


Daan

----------


## MusicXtra

Klopt, podium stond ongeveer 20 meter van de achterwand, netto bleef er dus ongeveer 75 meter zaal over.
Zonder delay stack had ik tot pakweg 30 meter een heel lekker dik geluid, daarna werd het minder doordat het indirecte geluid het directe geluid steeds meer ging overstemmen. Met 1500 man publiek erin werd die 30 meter opgerekt tot dik 40 meter, meer dan voldoende voor die locatie. Had overigens nog wel verder gekund maar daarvoor had de line-array een iets andere hoek moeten hebben, nu had ik die op 50 meter gericht.

----------


## MusicXtra

Had het plan om van de totale opbouw een time-lapse te maken, helaas dachten mijn camera en geleende timer daar anders over.
Door een foute instelling van de timer bleef het beperkt tot 500 opnamen en dus 20 seconden.
Hier kun je kijken.

----------


## Kasper

Jammer dat het mislukt is. Wil je dat op een volgende klus nog 'ns proberen? leuk om te zien!
Groet, Kasper

----------


## MusicXtra

Ja, heb inmiddels zelf een timertje gekocht, probeer volgende keer het laden, lossen, bouwen, feest en breken op deze manier te filmen.
Krijg je in pakweg 5 minuten het hele verhaal te zien. Is alleen wel een aanslag op de sluiter van mijn camera, 25 foto's levert slechts 1 seconde film op, 7500 foto's voor 5 minuten dus. :Smile:

----------


## showband

> Ja, heb inmiddels zelf een timertje gekocht, probeer volgende keer het laden, lossen, bouwen, feest en breken op deze manier te filmen.
> Krijg je in pakweg 5 minuten het hele verhaal te zien. Is alleen wel een aanslag op de sluiter van mijn camera, 25 foto's levert slechts 1 seconde film op, 7500 foto's voor 5 minuten dus.



kun je beter video filmen en dan met een editor in stukjes hakken.

----------


## MusicXtra

Dan krijg je dus 7500 stukjes.....
Is mij net ff teveel editen. :Smile:

----------


## Roeltej

Geen spiegelreflexcamera nemen maar een simpele(re) compactcamera? Zo vlieg je idd wel door het aantal sluiterkliks heen. Of een wat oudere spiegelreflex ergens vandaan trekken.

----------


## MusicXtra

Punt is dat ik enkel een prachtige 5D MK2 met L glas tot mijn beschikking heb.

----------


## desolation

> Punt is dat ik enkel een prachtige 5D MK2 met L glas tot mijn beschikking heb.



Voor pakweg 3-400EUR kan je een prima Sony NEX3 vinden op marktplaats, voor iets meer zelfs een NEX5/7. Mirrorless dus lekker je geen zak aantrekken van de sluiter  :Smile:

----------


## MusicXtra

Ook daar zit gewoon een sluiter in die aan slijtage onderhevig is.
Kan wel weer 3 tot 400 euro gaan uitgeven maar dan komt er ook weer een 16 gig SD kaartje bij, battery-pack omdat je met een setje batterijen geen 7500 foto's kunt maken, misschien nog een ander objectief omdat het objectief dat erbij zit niet de juiste is en ga zo maar door, voor je het weet ben ik weer 600 euro verder, en dat voor een time lapse filmpje.
Dan maar gewoon met mijn Canon aan de slag, had het maar geen camera moeten worden. :Cool:

----------


## qvt

GoPro  :Smile:  DE oplossing hiervoor, of magic lantern op je canon zetten en lak aan de sluiter hebben  :Wink:

----------


## showband

> Dan krijg je dus 7500 stukjes.....
> Is mij net ff teveel editen.



heb je software voor:

----------


## MusicXtra

Ik heb een mooi hähnel timertje gekocht, die op mijn Canon aansluiten, interval op 2 tot 3 seconden instellen en de rest gaat vanzelf.
Had bij het eerste filmpje het aantal foto's per interval op 99 staan, dat was goed maar het aantal intevallen op 5 waardoor er dus maar 495 foto's gemaakt zijn.
@Showband, ik heb geen video camera van voldoende kwaliteit dus ook dat is geen optie.

----------


## desolation

> Ook daar zit gewoon een sluiter in die aan slijtage onderhevig is.
> Kan wel weer 3 tot 400 euro gaan uitgeven maar dan komt er ook weer een 16 gig SD kaartje bij, battery-pack omdat je met een setje batterijen geen 7500 foto's kunt maken, misschien nog een ander objectief omdat het objectief dat erbij zit niet de juiste is en ga zo maar door, voor je het weet ben ik weer 600 euro verder, en dat voor een time lapse filmpje.
> Dan maar gewoon met mijn Canon aan de slag, had het maar geen camera moeten worden.



Nope, de NEX is MIRRORLESS. Geen mechanische sluiter die kan slijten maw  :Smile:

----------


## MusicXtra

Er zit nog steeds een (mechanische spleet) sluiter in bij mijn weten, alleen de spiegel ontbreekt.
Maar los daarvan ga ik geen extra geld investeren terwijl ik een professionele camera uitrusting heb.

----------


## Roeltej

> Punt is dat ik enkel een prachtige 5D MK2 met L glas tot mijn beschikking heb.



Heb nog wel een mooie 350d in de aanbieding, past je L-glas mooi op, CF kaart erin en gas geven maar  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## drbeat

> Heb nog wel een mooie 350d in de aanbieding, past je L-glas mooi op, CF kaart erin en gas geven maar



???????hu?? Kun je nu met een BA top ook al foto's maken op timelaps??  :Wink: 

Zonder gekheid, mooi klusje! Alleen niet mijn soort feestje of muziek.....

Hoop de 12s in harderwijk de toppen en subs te kunnen gaan beluisteren...ben Zeer benieuwd!!!!

----------


## MusicXtra

Afgelopen zaterdag demo gegeven in een tent van 20*40 meter voor een ongeveer 1000 koppig publiek met live bands en een DJ.
In de tent twee podia, aan iedere kopse kant één met bij ieder podium een identieke set.
Set bestond uit 4 Prospects subs, 2 Prospect kick's, 2 Prospect toppen en voor wat extra sub 2 X218 subs, dit alles gevoed door 2 ampjes.

----------


## Watt Xtra

Heb je nou geen betere foto sander?  :Big Grin:   Idd en die demo is voor mij gedaan.  Ik heb sander gevraagt wat het setje nou zou kunnen nadat ik bij hem ben geweest en het setje gehoort had.  Ik weet het nu.

Dit betrof een festivalletje met idd een tent van ruim 40 bij 20 meter, ruim 13 meter hoog, ontwerp circustent. Deze tent was geplaatst in een ruim opgezet weiland zonder mogelijkheid om snel even tegen gevels en of gebouwen te kunnen reflecteren.

Als je het setje ziet staan in de tent, zou ieder persoon met een beetje verstand van zaken je voor gek verklaren dat dat voldoende zou wezen.  NOU..het is voldoende!!  Die top gaat hard..maar wel hard zonder ook echt hard te klinken. Hij is gewoon erg goed. 
toppen stonden op een goede 8-10 meter uit elkaar.. iets naar binnen gedraait.. overal egaal geluid.. nergens het idee gehad dat er iets mist.. Spreiding is gewoon erg goed.. infill kun je thuislaten. (ik had 4 actieve kastjes als zekerheid meegenomen)

Ik heb er een dj over gehoort, garagerock, ska en dancerock... het is gewoon allemaal erg goed te doen. Voor het echt dikke sub hadden er achteraf misschien een 2tal subben bijgemogen. Maar het was goed in balans.. broekspijp wapperen en kriebels in de buik is achterwegen gebleven. Maar waar heb ik het over.... er stonden "slechts" 4 18" speakers per kant te spelen! 

Dit is echt wel een dikke topkast!  Na de tijd heb ik stackjes in mn uppie afgebouwd.. Dat is gewoon makkelijk te doen. Mierenneuker modus aan... er mogen nog meer handgrepen in :P

----------


## MusicXtra

Nee, ik heb helaas geen betere foto, deze is gemaakt met mijn telefoon.
Het was een goede demo om te laten zien waar de Prospect set toe in staat is, er hadden voor het mooie inderdaad nog twee extra subjes bij gemogen, dat was nu de beperkende factor.
Dat zegt ook wel weer iets over de top, die is dus in staat om meer dan 4 18" drivers bij te benen. :Cool: 
Denk dat met extra subs erbij het ook nog geen probleem was geweest als de tent 15 meter langer was geweest, op het tegenoverliggende podium kwam alles meer dan luid en duidelijk door.

----------


## MELO

Ook even een compliment aan Jorrit, perfect geregeld!
De juiste mensen op de juiste plaats, chapeau!

----------


## RenéE

Was een relaxed klusje inderdaad! En ook ik had een aangename kennismaking met Brooklyn Audio. Normaal gesproken gaan bij mij in een tent al heel snel de oordoppen in want meestal schettert/reflecteert het hoog toch maar alle kanten op en wordt het een rommeltje. Prospect klinkt van zichzelf gewoon goed en door de spreiding bleven reflecties ook een stuk meer achterwege voor mijn gevoel. :Smile:

----------


## djspeakertje

Dat vind ik toch bijzonder. Je hebt weliswaar nauwelijks/geen reflecties vanuit het dak (heeft ook te maken met het soort tent. Een hoge circustent heeft een ander dak dan een standaard feesttent), maar de reflecties van de zijwanden zijn hetzelfde omdat de top aan beide kanten van de onaxis lijn 50 graden hoog afstraalt. Ik ben benieuwd wat het systeem in een standaard feesttent zou doen qua reflecties. (en dan bedoel ik dus dit model tent: http://www.amstelveenweb.com/afbeeld...-feesttent.jpg)


Daan

----------


## Ericsamandj

Ik heb het topic niet vanaf het begin gevolgd maar zijn de prospect toppen actief gefilterd?

Moet haast wel met zulke vermogens uiteraard.

Maar de top is een 3 weg systeem toch?

Moet je in theorie 3 amps hebben om ze aan te sturen en dus ook een eigen processor, daar de meeste processors maar 6 uitgangen heeft?

----------


## MusicXtra

Of je nou in een tent of een zaal staat, beiden hebben zijwanden, de  reflecties van het mid en hoog zullen in een tent niet veel anders zijn  vanaf die zijwanden.
De meeste ellende komt van het schuine dak, daar is de Prospect dus ideaal vanwege die assymetrische hoorn.
Ander  groot voordeel is dat je, vanwege de brede horizontale spreiding en de  enorme capaciteit van de hoogdriver alles met slechts één driver per  kant kunt doen.
Daardoor heb je niet de ellende die je met meerdere toppen in huis haalt, dus in feite een puntbron.
@Eric; De toppen zijn 3 weg maar met een passief filter voor de 2" en 1" driver, ze worden dus bi-amped aangestuurd en met subs erbij heb je dus drie amp kanaaltjes nodig per kant.

----------


## RenéE

> Dat vind ik toch bijzonder. Je hebt weliswaar nauwelijks/geen reflecties vanuit het dak (heeft ook te maken met het soort tent. Een hoge circustent heeft een ander dak dan een standaard feesttent), maar de reflecties van de zijwanden zijn hetzelfde omdat de top aan beide kanten van de onaxis lijn 50 graden hoog afstraalt. Ik ben benieuwd wat het systeem in een standaard feesttent zou doen qua reflecties. (en dan bedoel ik dus dit model tent: http://www.amstelveenweb.com/afbeeld...-feesttent.jpg)
> 
> 
> Daan



Klopt, de tent was in dit geval wel wat gunstiger dan die zwaar irritante aluhallen waar je vaak mee te maken krijgt. Wat dat betreft ben ik daar ook nog wel benieuwd naar. Maar als je het vergelijkt met een systeem met 40 graden verticale spreiding (symmetrisch) en 70-90 graden horizontaal (niet heel ongewoon), dan blaast dit volgens mij toch wat minder tegen dak/wanden aan. :Smile:

----------


## knorrepot

> Was een relaxed klusje inderdaad! En ook ik had een aangename kennismaking met Brooklyn Audio. Normaal gesproken gaan bij mij in een tent al heel snel de oordoppen in want meestal schettert/reflecteert het hoog toch maar alle kanten op en wordt het een rommeltje. Prospect klinkt van zichzelf gewoon goed en door de spreiding bleven reflecties ook een stuk meer achterwege voor mijn gevoel.



Hier ben ik het met René eens! Nou had ik de set al eens een keer vaker gehoord dus is mijn mening niet op 1 luister sessie gebaseerd  :Embarrassment:

----------


## MusicXtra

Tijdens de sub testdag aardig kunnen laten zien waartoe de Prospect set in staat is.
4 Prospect subs, 1 L'Acoustics SB28, 1 Brooklyn Audio X218 en 6 Meyer USW subs, allemaal netjes met elkaar in fase gezet.
Na de vergelijkende luistertests alles tegelijk aan, de toppen hadden er geen enkele moeite mee, er hadden nog wel een paar subs bij gemogen. :Cool:

----------


## daviddewaard

en dit allemaal midden op de openbare weg?

----------


## MusicXtra

Ja een drukke doorgaande weg. :Cool:

----------


## jakkes72

> Ja een drukke doorgaande weg.



In Alemelow....?

----------


## Gast1401081

> In Alemelow....?



ja, dat jullie dat in de beschaafde wereld niet kennen / kunnen wil nog niet zeggen dat het bij ******** niet mogelijk is... Afstandmeten deden we ook door lantaarnpalen te tellen...

----------


## jakkes72

Afstand meten doen we hier niet met lantaarnpalen maar met paaltjes van de afrastering aan de rand van het weiland aangezien niet iedere weg hier verlichting heeft...

----------


## djspeakertje

Schroeven jullie ook parasols vast in het wegdek als de contragewicht-subs getest moeten worden?


Daan

----------


## MusicXtra

Gisteren is er een clip opgenomen met DJ Mischa Daniels featuring Sharon Doorson. Op de set is gebruik gemaakt van de Brooklyn Audio Xtreme's met daaronder twee Prospect subs in de 'kleinste club ter wereld'.  :Cool: 
En ik was daar uiteraard bij met mijn camera.

----------


## Outline

Ik ben benieuwd hoeveel mensen de Xtreme zullen herkennen als speaker...

----------


## MusicXtra

Heb al eens een paar DJ's gehad tijdens een seminar op de dance fair die ze geweldig vonden alleen misten ze wel een monitor. :Cool:

----------


## djspeakertje

Voor of na het draaien?

----------


## MusicXtra

Erna, niet op het idee gekomen ff de monitorpotmeter open te draaien. :Wink:

----------


## MusicXtra

Het heeft ff geduurd maar de site is eindelijk online.
Moet nog wel veel aan gebeuren, specsheets en user manuals komen er als downloadbare PDFjes op en foto's moet nog aan gewerkt worden.

----------


## Ericsamandj

Site ziet er goed uit hoor. netjes en overzichtelijk, geen poespas.

----------


## djspeakertje

Ziet er goed uit, al zou ik wel een keer een uurtje een docent Engels inhuren om de teksten zo hier en daar wat op te poetsen... ( "All systems has identical phase response for optimum performance" schrijf je met "have", "all systems have")


Daan

----------


## mrVazil

Nette website. Simpel, duidelijk. Al ben ik persoonlijk geen fan van je product page. Zie daar liever het klassieke "doorklik" design

----------


## MusicXtra

De product page wordt nog over nagedacht wat de slimste manier wordt om te navigeren, zoals ie nu is blijft het dus niet.
@Daan; leef je uit zou ik zeggen. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## DJ Paul M

> De product page wordt nog over nagedacht wat de slimste manier wordt om te navigeren, zoals ie nu is blijft het dus niet.
> @Daan; leef je uit zou ik zeggen.



Zal ik een PM'tje sturen of gewoon hier posten? Ik ken namelijk redelijk wat Engels  :Wink:

----------


## MusicXtra

Handig om dat via de mail te doen, adres vindt je bij contact op de site.

----------


## NesCio01

Nou Sander,

Hard gewerkt de afgelopen weken, zie ik wel.

Mooie strakke site, die mss nog een persoonlijke page mag krijgen?
't Schijnt dat daar tegenwoordig naar gekeken wordt, wie zit erachter
en wat zijn de skills.

Grtz uit CA

Nes

----------


## MusicXtra

Ben er nog niet uit of dat ook inderdaad toegevoegde waarde heeft.
Heb vooral de kunst van het weglaten toegepast, het product moet centraal staan want daar draait het om.
Precies voor de commentaren die ik tot nog toe hier zie heb ik de site, die dus nog lang niet af is, online gezet.
Commentaar wordt dus ook zeker wat mee gedaan. :Cool:

----------


## DJ Paul M

> Handig om dat via de mail te doen, adres vindt je bij contact op de site.



Check je inbox eens  :Cool:

----------


## MusicXtra

> Check je inbox eens



Gedaan, staat er zelfs al op.
Tnx for the support! :Wink: 

Zo beroerd is die sfeer hier dus niet.

----------


## DJ Paul M

> Gedaan, staat er zelfs al op.
> Tnx for the support!
> 
> Zo beroerd is die sfeer hier dus niet.



Geen probleem. En de sfeer maak of breek je zelf. Dit is een forum, bedoeld om elkaar te helpen; het zou eigenlijk niet anders moeten dan dat we dit doen, toch?  :Wink:

----------


## salsa

> Ziet er goed uit, al zou ik wel een keer een uurtje een docent Engels inhuren om de teksten zo hier en daar wat op te poetsen... ( "All systems has identical phase response for optimum performance" schrijf je met "have", "all systems have")
> 
> 
> Daan



What about 'podium' instead of stage.....

Dave

----------


## timmetje

Ook een mail de deur uit gedaan...

Site ziet er zeer netjes uit, lekker simpel en overzichtelijk.

----------


## PvG

Tip: ik vind de specsheets (pdf-jes) zoals bijv. SA deze maakt erg handig. Compact en (bijna) alle relevante info staat er in (voor eindgebruiker, flightcasebouwer/hoezenmaker, ...)

Iets om over na te denken: waar ga je de specs allemaal vastleggen? Je zou op de website een wat algemener verhaal kunnen zetten met toepassingsvoorbeelden en hoe dit concept tot stand is gekomen (asymmetrische hoorn prospect, vorm van de kasten, enz). De detailspecs per kast alleen in de pdf-jes.

Een pagina met wat info over wie je bent, wat je doet ed schept vertrouwen bij potentiële kopers.

----------


## desolation

Een paar tips naar mijn gevoel:

1) De ronde buttons voor de imageflow zijn nogal amateuristisch, geven mij nogal een "ik was het beu en mijn zoon kan ook tekenen" gevoel
2) Probeer achter je fotos in de pagina een lichte schaduw te zetten en een kleine blur eventueel, maakt de overgang wat minder hard
3) snij aub de prospect top foto goed uit, die witte vlek rechtsonder ziet er niet uit  :Wink: 
4) gebruik eventueel een texture of gradient tussen de 2 donkere balken, maakt je site meteen wat levendiger. een heel lichte transparante versie van je logo dat infinite repeat op de huidige kleur kan bv leuk zijn

----------


## showband

om hard maar hopelijk rechtvaardig te reageren:
je ontwerpkeuze volgens de post op deze site is: "high end modulair op te schalen speakers". Ik zie dat niet terug. De site staat vol zweverige folderpraat over hoe de beleving is. Dat is nou net het stuk wat vrijwel elke fabrikant hetzelfde doet en de klant met budget enorm moe van is geworden. Jouw klantprofiel komt luisteren.

zolang je klanten allereerst in nederland ronlopen en je als klein bedrijf op kan vallen door snelle en directe service zou ik persoonlijk als eerste taal voor nederlands kiezen. En die service benoemen.

algemeen:
vierde foto op voorpagina website heeft een ander contrast. (n voor de eerste blik  is de kijker niet bezig met 15 inch 18 inch) Zonder  achtergrondinfo lijkt het op uitsluitend een dubbelpost met een donkere foto.

"Thinking out of the box is our style". "To think out of the box is our style"
"We always strive" -> gebruik "we strive". Het voorzetsel verzwakt het hoogdravende gebruik van "to strive". Een term die sowieso op een techsite reclametechnisch een no-no is. (die willen niet weten waar je naar streeft, maar naar wat je waarmaakt)





> Superior, eye-catching and meticulously crafted designs
> 
> Modular system design which can accommodate audience sizes from 50 to 10.000, all with the same components.
> 
> A simple yet effective range of products that can all be combined with each other.
> 
> All our systems have identical phase responses for optimal performance.
> 
> Processing presets are available for every possible combination of subwoofers, monitors and top cabinets.



deze lijst begint als puntsgewijs bijzonderheden opnoemen. En verloopt naar randvoorwaarden bij de eerder genoemde punten. Identieke faseresponse die combineren mogelijk maakt is geen extra bullet onder "modulair design"

Een term als "superior" bij een belevingskenmerk zoals "hoe het ding er uit ziet" is levensgevaarlijk. Voorzetsels bij smaakelementen presenteer je niet als een conclusie!

ik weet niet of ik die 10.000 als maximale modulaire audience-size zou gebruiken zoals de site nu in elkaar zit. (zonder context) Want de conclusie kan zijn dat je met een berg *"Xtreme 6"* speakers en een download van een processorsetting ook 10.000 man kan doen. (om het extreem te zeggen)

kortom:
toon met een fotoserie het modulair groeien van je systeem met duidelijke bijschriften.
denk wat meer uit de klant. geef bv een entree vanuit de DJ, de band, de reseller, de verhuurder, een band en verander dan de bulletlijsten marginaal. Je benaderd nu iedereen met alles. Als muzikant zie ik een amorf verhaal vanaf een DJ monitor tot een linearray zonder handvat.

met een pint erbij kan ik hier nog lang over doorgaan trouwens...

----------


## I.T. drive in

http://youtu.be/xvY9mVkGWh8

Als we het over modulair systeem hebben denk ik altijd aan zo'n soort filmpje als dit.
Als je zoiets maakt en dan begint bij het kleinste systeem en eindigt met het grootste, kun je mooi zien hoe makkelijk het opbouwen is en hoeveel personen er met de set gedaan kunnen worden.

----------


## Gast1401081

Sja de site.... Kan ook nog geen nachtje van het internet verdwijnen

je hebt 2 opties, 
- of je geeft bijna geen info, en alleen een telefoonnummer / mail-adres 
- of je kopieert een handige lay-out die al bestaat, met wat andere nummertjes en kleurtjes. 

Ik ben vaak halverwege een site al gestopt, mede vanwege de - wat Chris ook aanhaalt : denkwijze vanuit de fabrikant. 

(kampioen in deze is trouwens Meyer, die de MSL onder de Industrial, en de MILO onder de M-series zet. Vervolgens nog een alfabet aan UP-A-J-Junior-L-M-Q en UM-S-SW-M zonder P, m100 en M1 en ik ben aan het bier... 
Overigens : Kling-Freitag begint nu alles een Auto-naam te geven. Passio - Nomo - Gravis - Halloo.... ik ben geen 18 met een scheef petje!!!)

Stel je nou eens voor dat ik een gek zover krijg om jouw site te bezoeken.
- wil hij een line want hij is systeem-rigger, en  moet de massa weten?
- of toch een monitor omdat hij nu een nexo PS8 heeft, en savonds thuis komt met een zere strot? 
- dan wel die sub kast want drummer, en zn bass-drum komt niet uit zn EV-s200'tje...

En de vormgeving is wel erg Ikea-1985....

----------


## renevanh

Volgens mij is de site prima voor het product, de kleurstelling en de strakke lijnen komen simpelweg terug in de site.

Paar dingen:

1) persoonlijk grootste ergernis ever: Header/menu op de pagina "Products" staat meer naar links dan op de andere pagina's. Je ziet hem dus verplaatsen als je van elders naar de "Products" pagina gaat.

2) Products pagina... sub menu per type lijkt me een stuk beter dan een rij onder elkaar. Het is nu, samen met de homepage, de pagina waar gescrolled moet worden. Wegwerken en 'scrollvrije' site bouwen.

3) "info at" om spam te vermijden is leuk op je hobbysite of blog, maar op een professionele site ziet dat er erg amateuristisch uit. Gebruik desnoods het HTML nummer (&#64 :Wink:  of een webformulier om bots te hinderen en richt je robots.txt zo in dat je contactpagina niet of beperkt (email adres includen vanuit andere pagina die je blokkeert voor zoekmachines) doorzocht kan worden.

----------


## djspeakertje

Sander, heb je een programma waarmee je Word bestanden kunt openen? (je gebruikt Apple met OSx geloof ik)


Daan

----------


## MusicXtra

Wat een reacties!
Dank allen daarvoor, zitten zeker een hoop bruikbare tips tussen.
De foto's zijn nog niet goed, had ik al eerder gemeld, daar worden nieuwe voor gemaakt.
Zoals de producten nu gepresenteerd staan is om snel een eerste indruk te krijgen, de spec sheets komen er als PDF onder te hangen en kunnen gedownloaded worden. Het scrollen zoals nu moet wordt ook nog aangepast worden. 
Doel was om in de basis een site te hebben die eenvoudig en overzichtelijk is en vooral niet teveel tekst bevat, degene die meer willen weten kunnen in de PDF's alle nodige info vinden.

----------


## MusicXtra

Aantal wijzigingen doorgevoerd, Prospect spec-sheets staan erop en voorbeelden van grotere configuraties. :Cool:

----------


## djspeakertje

Ik kan ze nog niet vinden?

----------


## timmetje

> Ik kan ze nog niet vinden?



Beter kijken dan... Ik vond zelfs mijn kleine verbeteringen terug.

----------


## desolation

alt+r of F5 duwen wil ook wel eens helpen  :Smile:

----------


## MusicXtra

Voor degene die nieuwsgierig zijn naar hoe de Prospect set klinkt: De Park Podium concerten beginnen vandaag weer.
Locatie is het park bij het gemeentehuis in Breukelen, tijd: 14.00 tot 16.00 uur.
Met uitzondering van 7 juli ben ik daar de komende 10 zondagen te vinden.

----------


## sjig

Hmmmm. Volgende de routeplanner 30 minuutjes rijden, wie weet ben ik daar ook te vinden  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Watt Xtra

Voor de belangstellenden!  Komend weekend heb ik een demo Prospect in de befaamde alu spantentent!

Er waren al een aantal opmerkingen en twijfels over de afstraling van de prospect top in een veelvoorkomende feesttent Type Aluhal. met houten zijwanden. Relatief veel last van reflecties, van zowel het dak als de zijwanden.

Tent meet 20*30 meter lengte... Staat volledig vrij in het land!  Is een 3daags durende kermis, spelen vrijdags en zaterdags livebandjes en zondag een DJ team.  Betreft een feesttent in de achterhoek, Groenlo.

Normaal zie je in dergelijke tentjes veel; EAW kf750.. dubbel per kant, met extra low. Dubbel GAE Director met extra low. K&F 5 serie systeem.  EV phoenix,. EV XA en ook wel dynacord Cobra met veel laagkastjes. Allemaal setjes die je met toch wel een bakwagen moet transporteren.

Wij gaan het proberen met Prospect top, extra kick, 2 keer sub en een X218 per kant!  Zn setje past in een gemiddelde grote bus. sprinter, master enz..

Mocht er belangstelling zijn, dan is luisteren zeker mogelijk.  vrijdag avond, zaterdag gehele dag programma, s avonds liveband en zondag middag DJ team...

----------


## jakkes72

'k wil zeker wel komen luisteren...., waar is het precies?

----------


## soundsystem

> Wij gaan het proberen met Prospect top, extra kick, 2 keer sub en een X218 per kant!  Zn setje past in een gemiddelde grote bus. sprinter, master enz..



Sander, wat is eigenlijk de toegevoegde waarde van de X218? Mij lijkt het eigenlijk logischer om bv per kant 4 van je enkele subs neer te leggen. Nu heb je 3 verschillende kasten op het laag, lijkt me nogal moeilijk om af te stellen?

----------


## MusicXtra

> Nu heb je 3 verschillende kasten op het laag, lijkt me nogal moeilijk om af te stellen?



Alle Brooklyn Audio luidsprekers matchen met elkaar qua fasegedrag, dat betekent dus dat je iedere sub, top, line-array, etc. met elkaar kunt combineren.
Daarbij draaien de Prospect subs en de X218 met identieke presets, ze kunnen dus willekeurig door elkaar gebruikt worden zonder dat er problemen ontstaan.

----------


## vdlaanlichtengeluid

Dan lijkt het me toch nog veel logischer dat je allemaal dezelfde kasten mee neemt of ben ik nu gek? In mijn ogen klinkt het nu zo van, dit stond er toevallig laten we dit maar mee nemen...

----------


## MusicXtra

Voor de verhuur heb ik zelf ook 'slechts' 6 Prospect subs beschikbaar, dit omdat ik voldoende X218's heb om dit soort set-ups te kunnen maken.
Dan zou je kunnen overwegen alleen X218's mee te nemen maar het oog wil ook wat, nu staat er een mooie Prospect stack met een centercluster aan X218's.

----------


## soundsystem

Wat is eigenlijk het grote verschil tussen een X218 sub en bv 2 losse prospect subs?

----------


## djspeakertje

Zie de specs op www.brooklyn-audio.nl ...

Voor zover ik weet gaat de X218 een stukje harder maar is er in de ontwerpfase een compromis gemaakt tussen compact en inhoud. De X218 is zo compact mogelijk en kan daardoor zo'n 10Hz minder laag dan een Prospect sub. De Prospect sub heeft de ideale inhoud en is daardoor wat groter van formaat, maar loopt lager door. 


Daan

----------


## MusicXtra

Zoveel scheelt het allemaal niet hoor.
De X218 komt een fractie minder laag dan de Prospect sub, scheelt minder dan 5Hz en is compacter dan 2 Prospect subs, de max SPL is nagenoeg gelijk.
Vooral bij stacken van grotere aantallen is de X218 wat praktischer, 16 Prospect subs stapelen en aansluiten is nou eenmaal meer werk dan 8 X218's.

----------


## Watt Xtra

Plus een X218 ligt nou eenmaal wat stabieler dan een prospekt sub.  Voor een standaard setje prima te doen die prospekts.. Maar wil je wat hoger stapelen dan zijn de 218 toch echt wel stabieler!

----------


## MusicXtra

Plaats delict is Eefsele, een dorpje tussen Arnhem en Enschede, ik had er zelf nog nooit van gehoord.

----------


## Gast1401081

> Plaats delict is Eefsele, een dorpje tussen Arnhem en Enschede, ik had er zelf nog nooit van gehoord.



dat is ongeveer 80 kilometer, tussen Arnhem en Enschede/ 
Groenlo lijkt er beter op, en dat is waar de Grolsch oorspronkelijk vandaan komt.

----------


## Gast1401081

het lijkt erop dat er maandag as een paar setjes bij de katholieke kerk staan in Breukelen...

----------


## MusicXtra

Nieuwe clip van Sharon Doorson met Mischa Daniels is vandaag in premiere gegaan.
Op 3'47 ben ik zelf ook nog even in beeld.  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Klik

----------


## pilot

Toch weer mooie reclame voor de monitors.Zijn ook erg bijzonder.
Vraagje dat systeem wat in de panama is weggezet dus de speaker zuilen zijn die nog meer geproduceerd en geplaatst of is dat de enige?

----------


## MusicXtra

De Column zijn in totaal nu 3 sets van geproduceerd, 1 staat er in Panama, 1 in La Rocca, Belgïe en één set is bij mijn voormalig compagnon achtergebleven.
Overigens kan ik de set nog steeds gewoon leveren.

----------


## teunos

Speel je weer de bouncer Sander?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## speakertech

In het LINE10 gegevensblad:"Grille: Aluminium anodi*z*ed with inte*r*grated rigging." 
Maak daar even anodized en  integrated van, is wel zo professioneel.
Zo zijn er nog wel een paar.
Bij mijn vorige baas hadden ze een echte Engelsman in dienst om taalfouten en verkeerde zinsbouw eruit te halen. Maar bijv, een ervaren leraar Engels de teksten laten lezen is ook een optie.

Ik weet het, "we are all undertakers with littel time and money."
Of gebruik gewoon Nederlandse tekst.

Speakertech

----------


## teunos

We are all undertakers with _little_ time and money.
Maar inderdaad, er staan her en der genoeg fouten in om er nog eens serieus overheen te kijken.

----------


## Gast1401081

Laatste keer dat ik een undertaker tegenkwam had hij net een gat van 6 voet diep gegraven op boot-hill...

----------


## MusicXtra

> Bij mijn vorige baas hadden ze een echte Engelsman in dienst om taalfouten en verkeerde zinsbouw eruit te halen. Maar bijv, een ervaren leraar Engels de teksten laten lezen is ook een optie.
> 
> Of gebruik gewoon Nederlandse tekst.
> 
> Speakertech



Fouten zijn eruit gehaald, tnx voor de oplettendheid. 
De site in het Nederlands is geen optie, als ik het van de Nederlandse markt alleen zou moeten hebben gaat het zeker niet goedkomen.

----------


## speakertech

> We are all undertakers with _little_ time and money.
> Maar inderdaad, er staan her en der genoeg fouten in om er nog eens serieus overheen te kijken.



Met dat zinnetje toon ik aan dat het engels lijkt, maar zeker niet is!
Een undertaker is weliswaar een ondernemend iemand, maar het is dan wel een begrafenisondernemer. Littel is ook zo'n woord wat geen engelsman begrijpt.    
Mac had het inderdaad wel gezien.
In het verleden zei een minister al:   let but....
Hoogst verwonderd dat zijn toehoorders zijn "engels" niet begrepen.

Speakertech.

----------


## Gast1401081

> Mac had het inderdaad wel gezien.



mac is met een amerikaanse getrouwd,.. En verder kan ik geen engels.
Maar er staan wel vaker en meer lachwekkende dingen in websites die uit het Nederlands vertaald zijn.

----------


## teunos

Ok, so next time anyone makes a statement, suggestion, or whatever you like, we can all terrorize them on their grammar and use of english. Of*F*voor de komieken course we could also inform the topic starter of the incorrect usage of English and suggest improvements instead.

Nonetheless I dug up the following:
From the prospect Top leaflet

assymetrical
a_s_y_mm_etrical

section there's no lost
there _is no_ _loss

_wide dispertion
wide disper_si_on


Also general construction of sentences:
_With the special designed assymetrical horn for the mid/high section there's no lost_ 
_of energy to the roof or the birds with the result of a wide dispertion and a_ 
_very good throw up to 50 meters._

The specially designed asymmetric horn employed in the mid/high sections has numerous advantages. One of these is that there is no loss of energy upwards ensuring low reflection amplitude* of off?* the roof. The throw is also enhanced, yielding good intelligibility up to 50 meters.

But hey, all of the above is only my personal opinion, _so don't take the piss of me..



_Begrafenisondernemers zijn we ook allemaal, sjouwen met veel te zware rekken die arbotechnisch niet verantwoord zijn, ik voorop in de stoet.

----------


## NesCio01

> En verder *kan* ik geen engels.



*ken*
 :Smile: 

zelfs in het NL is het al moeilijk genoeg.
grtz

Nes

----------


## MusicXtra

Ik zie dat mijn site in ieder geval goed wordt bekeken.  :Cool: 
Overigens is dit deels een tijdelijke site, de productpagina wordt op dit moment hard aan gewerkt.
Mocht iemand fouten in de huidige site vinden dan hoor ik dat graag.

----------


## showband

> Nieuwe clip van Sharon Doorson met Mischa Daniels is vandaag in premiere gegaan. Klik



Ik hoop wel dat De voiceprocessor van die mevrouw Sharon een goede koeling had. 
Dat ding heeft in dit nummer gewerkt als een paard!

Daar zou cher nog voor terugschrikken!  :Wink:

----------


## drbeat

> Fouten zijn eruit gehaald, tnx voor de oplettendheid. 
> De site in het Nederlands is geen optie, als ik het van de Nederlandse markt alleen zou moeten hebben gaat het zeker niet goedkomen.



Is een website waarbij je de taal kunt kiezen geen optie? Wij als nederlanders staan er om bekend veel talen te willen kennen en ook spreken als we in een ander land zijn... Mijn ervaring met bv Duitsers is dat men daar niet sterk in is...maar niet alleen deze bevolking maar meerdere groepen spreken vaak alleen de eigen taal en een heeeeel klein beetje Engels...

Als ik mijn maatje moet geloven die internationaal rijd is taal ook in deze tijd nog steeds een grote bariare...

Maar het is maar een tip...ik ken overigens een leraar Duits dus als het nodig is kan ik hem wel benaderen en je linken...

Heej die BA versterker vind ik er ook wel gaaf uit zien zo..is het de labcopy met een eigen ontworpen frontje?
Of een zelf ontwikkelde amp?

Overigens had je het ook over een 12 inch topje wat je ook op een foto hebt staan..komt die ook op de site??

----------


## Gast1401081

> En verder kan ik geen engels.







> *ken*
> 
> 
> zelfs in het NL is het al moeilijk genoeg.
> grtz
> 
> Nes



kan - als van kunnen = ik kan .. ( de discutabele weglating is "spreken" )

Verdere ken ik überhaupt maar één woord Duits...

----------


## laserguy

Kwaliteitsvertalingen worden gemaakt door native speakers in de DOELtaal. Een leraar Duits zal dus niet volstaan voor een kwalitatieve vertaling  :Wink: .

----------


## Gast1401081

> Kwaliteitsvertalingen worden gemaakt door native speakers in de DOELtaal. Een leraar Duits zal dus niet *voldoen* voor een kwalitatieve vertaling .



Ook ik ben ernstig op zoek naar mn Duitse naamvallen - die vallen namelijk steeds weg..

----------


## drbeat

> Ook ik ben ernstig op zoek naar mn Duitse naamvallen - die vallen namelijk steeds weg..



Jij kende toch maar 1 woord in het duits???

 Gister is mijn woordenschat duits wat vergroot op het zeeuwse strand...daar kwam een duitser naar me toe gelopen en begint te schreeuwen....was machen sie hier!!!??? Das ist meine kule....geen idee wat hij bedoelde.....

Heb mijn vers gegraven kuil toen maar weer dicht gegooid...werd ie nog bozer.....rare jongens die pruisen.....

----------


## 2mancrew

> Jij kende toch maar 1 woord in het duits???
> 
> Gister is mijn woordenschat duits wat vergroot op het zeeuwse strand...daar kwam een duitser naar me toe gelopen en begint te schreeuwen....was machen sie hier!!!??? Das ist meine kule....geen idee wat hij bedoelde.....
> 
> Heb mijn vers gegraven kuil toen maar weer dicht gegooid...werd ie nog bozer.....rare jongens die pruisen.....



Och  Heb een keer in zeeland vrolijk in het duits geantwoord toen ze me vroegen wat ik wou eten.
Wel grappig als de bediening denkt dat je ze niet verstaat...

Gruss,

Ed

----------


## theo

Prospect gehoord.
Was afgelopen week effe op vakantie in centraal nederland, van de gelegenheid gebruik gemaakt om een nieuwe mixer te halen bij tmaudio.
Daarna door gereden naar Musicxtra om de prospect eens te beluisteren.
Moet zeggen de set klinkt erg goed, Maar haalt niet veel meer uit als mijn cobra set 4 ,(wel met 4weg aangestuurd en in tijd gezet).
Wel Zou t een hele mooie set zijn geweest, basje topje als de top niet zo'n grote vierkante kast was geweest.
Want als je deze top op een statief set of op een paaltje in de sub, Krijg  je en ik citeer sander, "een kind met waterhoofd en veel te grote schoenen".
Mocht je t ontwerp van deze kast nog eens aanpassen hou ik me aanbevolen.
Maar ik denk dat een zeer goed gelukte set is die behoorlijk wat aan kan.
Zie uit naar je 12 inch coax kast, want prototype was ook een blokkendoos.
Maar ook deze klank was veelbelovend
Succes ermee, en bedankt voor de gastvrijheid.

----------


## Gast1401081

mooie recensie, Theo.

----------


## MusicXtra

Volgende week is Brooklyn Audio te beluisteren op ADE (Amsterdam Dance Event) bij Doka, in het voormalig Volkskrant gebouw.
De set daar bestaat uit 2 Prospect toppen, 2 Prospect kick's en 4 X218 subs.
En bij Roest, dat zijn de voormalige Stork fabriekshallen, in beide area's.
De grote hal hangt de line-array, 7 toppen per kant, met daaronder 12 X218 subs in cardoide opstelling, een setje Xtreme's met Prospect subs voor de monitoring en mogelijk nog een setje Prospect toppen als front fill.
De kleine zaal staat een Prospect set met 4 subs, 2 kick's en 2 toppen.

----------


## MusicXtra

Hier even een preview van een aantal nieuwe kastjes die eraan zitten te komen.
Het gaat om een 6"/1", 8"/1" en een 12"/1" coaxiaal top, allen actief tweeweg aangestuurd met respectievelijk 350/190 Watt voor de kleinste twee en 700/190 Watt voor de 12"/1".
In tegenstelling tot de afbeelding komen er Powercons in, een input en een link aansluiting.
Alleen zijn voorzien van statiefflens en mogelijkheid om te vliegen, ze zijn niet bedoelt als floormonitor.
In de pijplijn zit nog een 15"/1,4", dan sluit de hele lijn perfect aan bij de Prospect en de line-array.
De planning is dat de eerste kastjes voor het einde van dit jaar klaar zijn.

----------


## desolation

wat een prestaties kunnen we verwachten van zo'n 12" of 15" kastje ?

----------


## MusicXtra

Een kristal helder geluid met een bijna vlakke response tussen 50Hz en 16kHz.
Max SPL zal rond de 123dB liggen en het gewicht rond de 15kg voor de 12".
De 15" zal iets lager kunnen met een max SPL van rond de 126dB en een gewicht van rond de 24kg.

----------


## sis

Mogen wij ook weten welke speakers je gaat gebruiken ?
Of is dit strikt geheim ?
sis

----------


## kvdb013

Wat is de rede dat er geen prijzen op jou site staan?

----------


## MusicXtra

Noem me een goede reden waarom ik dat wel zou doen...

----------


## Timothy

> Noem me een goede reden waarom ik dat wel zou doen...



Idee??: Mensen die mogelijks interesse hebben, maar niet weten of ze met hun budget bij jouw materiaal terechtkunnen en dan misschien via internet op zoek gaan naar alternatieven (mogelijks gemiste kans voor een verkocht product voor jou)?

----------


## MusicXtra

Brooklyn-Audio is een merk dat zich qua prijs in het middensegment wil bewegen maar wel met de kwaliteit die je eerder in het topsegment vindt.
Op basis van die prijs zou het dus direct in het middensegment geplaatst worden zonder dat iemand het ooit gehoord heeft en dat is niet de bedoeling.
Merk toch steeds al dat het verkeerd beoordeeld wordt, de Prospect wordt regelmatig als groot bestempeld maar in verhouding tot de prestaties is het juist heel erg compact.
Om Theo, die onlangs is komen luisteren, te citeren: Moet zeggen de set klinkt erg goed, Maar haalt niet veel meer uit als mijn cobra set 4 ,(wel met 4weg aangestuurd en in tijd gezet).
Hij vermeldde er niet bij dat er dan ook wel 2 toppen nodig zijn, dus qua transportvolume en gewicht minimaal het dubbele!
Zelf maak ik me er ook schuldig aan, laatst een set van 2 Prospect toppen, 2 kick's en 4 X218's geplaatst bij Doka, een tijdelijke club in het voormalig Volkskrant gebouw in Amsterdam.
Onlangs met de nieuwe fly-bumper voor de Prospect de toppen opgehangen, weer opnieuw inregelen en uiteindelijk 2 X218's en 2 kick's weer weggehaald.
Setje van 2 X218's en 2 Prospect toppen blijkt dus ruim voldoende te zijn voor een zaal met een capaciteit van 600 man, en daar wordt volop dance muziek gedraaid!
Wil iemand prijzen weten dan is een mailtje naar mij genoeg om alle prijzen te krijgen maar tevens krijgt hij dan een uitnodiging om vrijblijvend te komen luisteren.

----------


## kvdb013

Ik denk dat er heel veel mensen zijn die online producten willen vergelijken, zowel specs als prijs.
Mensen zijn vaak ook ongeduldig en willen meteen weten wat iets kost, omdat er bij jou geen prijzen bij staan laten ze jou site misschien wel links liggen. 
Dat zou toch zonde zijn. 
En waarom prijzen niet weergeven het is toch geen geheim wat iets moet kosten? 
Een advies prijs is toch wel fijn om te weten, eventuele kortingen kunnen dan altijd nog verrekend worden.
misschien heb ik het niet bij het juiste eind , maar ik denk dat je meer verkoopt met de prijzen vermeld dan zonder prijzen.

----------


## MusicXtra

> Ik denk dat er heel veel mensen zijn die online producten willen vergelijken, zowel specs als prijs.



En dat is dus precies wat ik probeer te voorkomen.  :Smile:

----------


## kvdb013

Het is jou site natuurlijk, en als je goed verkoopt zal het toch goed werken!

----------


## PvG

Als je serieus interesse hebt, stuur je een mailtje en ga je een keer luisteren. Heb je dat niet, dan maakt de prijs ook niet uit. En zelfs als je serieus interesse hebt, zal een paar duizend euro meer/minder op een complete set niet direct doorslaggevend zijn. Ik snap MusicXtra's keuze volledig.

----------


## kvdb013

Een paar duizend euro voor een 6" topje?
maar goed ik begrijp de keuze.

----------


## Gast1401081

Het punt moet eerder zijn dat er momenteel geen enkele fabrikant meer met vaste prijzen werkt, maar dat iedere prijslijst -om welke reden dan ook- aan de kant gegooid wordt zodra er concurrentie verwacht wordt.  

Ik ga geen voorbeelden noemen, maar ik kan je topimporteurs van topfabrikanten en topmerken noemen die voor hun spullen ineens oudijzerprijzen vragen zodra er iemand met een Ander-Merk-jasje in het pand gezien wordt.  (letterlijk dus- ) 

Omgekeerd heb ik nogal wat prijzen van kastjes in mn hoofd, en om Prospect of Inspect (of had die coax al een andere naam) daar nou boven te positioneren in het prijsgamma………../ :-)

----------


## MusicXtra

De prijzen zijn in verhouding tot de prestaties absoluut concurrerend met andere merken.
Mijn prijzen zijn bepaald naar wat je krijgt, niet naar wat er op staat.

----------


## jakkes72

Komt er wellicht ook actief aangestuurde versie, aangestuurd met 2 externe versterker kanten, en bv een Xilica?

----------


## MusicXtra

In principe zijn het allemaal actieve kasten, worden dus alleen met amp-module geleverd.
Hier nog een paar previews, ook de 15" staat hier al bij.  :Stick Out Tongue: 
En voor Gerard; in de uiteindelijke versie zitten de poortjes allemaal rechts boven en links onder, m.u.v. de Coax 15 waar vier poorten in zitten.

----------


## kvdb013

Het ziet er natuurlijk wel allemaal gelikt uit!
wat zijn de voor/nadelen van coaxiale speakers t.o.v driver met hoorn speakers?
je zie voornamelijk hoorns op de markt, vanwaar deze keuze?

----------


## MusicXtra

Het grootste voordeel van een coaxiaal driver is dat deze een puntbron zoveel mogelijk benaderd, onder welke hoek je ook luistert, de afstand van de hoog en laag driver blijven altijd gelijk. Hierdoor kun je een coax dus perfect time-alignen.
Gehoormatig geeft dat een mooi open geluid, een heel sterk stereo effect en is de hoek waaronder je luistert minder van belang.
Nadeel is dat de worp gering is, dat is dus de reden dat al mijn short throw ontwerpen coaxiaal zijn, en dat de low driver een kleine X-max heeft. Om bij de Prospect zo min mogelijk last te hebben van voornoemd probleem cross ik de hoogdriver zo laag mogelijk zodat het pas ver off axis (ook nog in het verticale vlak) effect begint te krijgen.

----------


## dexter

Welke drivers gebruik je in je nieuwe lijn?

----------


## MusicXtra

OEM drivers waarvan een aantal parameters aangepast zijn aan mijn wensen.
Respectievelijk een 6"/1" coax, een 8"/1" coax, een 12"/1,4" coax en een 15"/1,4" coax.

----------


## vdlaanlichtengeluid

kastjes zien er goed uit Sander. Enige wat ik hoop is dat er bij de 15 inch top evt ook in de zijkant nog handgrepen komen? Omdat deze kast toch wel van zichzelf al iets onhandiger is omdat hij wat breder is? Misschien dat het in de praktijk meevalt maar dat is het enige wat ik eraan kan zien zo! Verder ziet het er top uit...

----------


## djspeakertje

Inderdaad, een top van 24kg zonder handvatten aan de zijkanten vind ik niet zo top... 
Viel me trouwens meteen op dat de rest heerlijk licht is, kilootje of 15 voor een 12" topje is niet veel.


Daan

----------


## MusicXtra

Jullie worden op je wenken bediend, er zitten inderdaad handgrepen in de zijpanelen van de Coax15.
Uiteindelijke gewicht zal overigens in de buurt van de 20kg zitten, ook niet echt zwaar voor een top met 1400 Watt amp module. :Cool:

----------


## Gast1401081

Bedenk anders een kikker-handvat-flap-ding-flof-bips, dat je in de kikkerstrip kunt klikken..
Uiteraard statiefflens en dat lelijke oranje erin verwerken ergens...

----------


## jack

geen handvaten moet je niet doen! ook niet bij de kleine modellen.
De nexo ps8 heeft ook geen handvaten...erg lastig. ff 2 meenemen is haast onmogelijk....
die weegt 7,5 kg!

----------


## Gast1401081

Hoop toch ff dat er eigenlijk "altijd overal handvaten" gelezen moet worden.... 

Ook UPM en UPjunior komen met zonder handvaten ....

Irritant dus.

----------


## MusicXtra

De Coax6 zit geen handgreep op, kastje is daar te klein voor en weegt ook maar 7 kg.
De Coax8 en Coax12 hebben op de achterkant boven de amp-module een handgreep en de Coax15 heeft in beide zijpanelen een handgreep.
En dat lelijke oranje.... Reken maar dat dat er nog in verwerkt wordt. :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## djspeakertje

Als de 6" ook een flytrack heeft is de oplossing van Mac inderdaad ideaal, een handvat dat je in de flytrack klikt. Maak je het ding zo dat die wegklapt zodat je de kistjes met handvat in een kist kan gooien, en zodat het handvat er aan kan blijven als je de kast op een statiefje gooit.


Daan

----------


## MusicXtra

Losse onderdelen hebben meestal de nare eigenschap om zoek te raken.

----------


## djspeakertje

Da's waar. Toch lijkt het me een betere oplossing dan geen handvat.


Daan

----------


## MusicXtra

't Gaat hier over een kastje van net aan 7 kg.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## djspeakertje

> geen handvaten moet je niet doen! ook niet bij de kleine modellen.
> De nexo ps8 heeft ook geen handvaten...erg lastig. ff 2 meenemen is haast onmogelijk....
> die weegt 7,5 kg!



​Tientekens

----------


## kvdb013

7kg? dan steek je je duim in het statiefflens, en hou je hem vast net een bowlingball!  :Wink:

----------


## DJ Paul M

> 7kg? dan steek je je duim in het statiefflens, en hou je hem vast net een bowlingball!



En dan ééntje per vinger  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## jack

> 7kg? dan steek je je duim in het statiefflens, en hou je hem vast net een bowlingball!




dat gaat ongeveer 1 min goed.......

----------


## MusicXtra

> dat gaat ongeveer 1 min goed.......



 Kan ik weer een nieuw kastje verkopen.  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Het is weer zover, ik presenteer een paar prachtige nieuwe toppen en de discussie gaat over een enkel handgreepje op de kleinste van het stel……
Die Coax6 is vooral bedoelt voor installatie werk als fill of voor achtergrond muziek.
Wanneer je met die dingen gaat touren kan ik me zo voorstellen dat je er een stuk of 4 in een kistje stopt en die kist door de zaal heen rolt naar de plekken waar je de kastjes wilt plaatsen, je pakt er dan steeds 1 kastje uit. :Cool:

----------


## qvt

> Kan ik weer een nieuw kastje verkopen. 
> 
> Het is weer zover, ik presenteer een paar prachtige nieuwe toppen en de discussie gaat over een enkel handgreepje op de kleinste van het stel……
> Die Coax6 is vooral bedoelt voor installatie werk als fill of voor achtergrond muziek.
> Wanneer je met die dingen gaat touren kan ik me zo voorstellen dat je er een stuk of 4 in een kistje stopt en die kist door de zaal heen rolt naar de plekken waar je de kastjes wilt plaatsen, je pakt er dan steeds 1 kastje uit.



T gaat inderdaad weer nergens over, kastjes zien er prima uit en zullen "zelfs" zonder handvat nog prima te pakken zijn.

----------


## djspeakertje

Zie het eens anders, wees blij dat we met z'n allen zeuren over een detail als een handvat, in plaats van over zaken die er meer toe doen bij luidsprekers. Je zou het haast als een compliment kunnen zien  :Wink: 


Daan

----------


## vdlaanlichtengeluid

Sorry dat ik over handvaten begonnen ben... Kom op mannen niet zo piepen! Zoals gezegt word wie gaat hier nou mee touren??? Kan me niet voorstellen. Kan wel heel goed als vast instal voorstellen en dan is die handgreep juist een doorn in het oog...

Nu klaar over handgrepen!  :Big Grin:  Sorry dat ik erover ben begonnen...

----------


## jack

> T gaat inderdaad weer nergens over, kastjes zien er prima uit en zullen "zelfs" zonder handvat nog prima te pakken zijn.





dus niet! allesbehalve prima!

Ik draai regelmatig kleine feestjes tot 50 pers met een ps8 setje...
geen handvaten is kl*ten

----------


## MusicXtra

De Coax 6 is de enige zonder handgreep, de Coax 8 heeft die wel.

----------


## qvt

> dus niet! allesbehalve prima!
> 
> Ik draai regelmatig kleine feestjes tot 50 pers met een ps8 setje...
> geen handvaten is kl*ten



Dan lijkt het me verstandig dat jij topjes zoekt met handvaten.

Voor mij is het geen ding.

----------


## dexter

Ik ben ook regelmatig met kleine topjes op pad en ik erger me ook dood aan dat er op mijn toppen ook geen handvat aan de bovenkant zit.
Het blijft elke keer een gekloot om die dingen normaal vast te pakken, ondanks hun lage gewicht.

----------


## MusicXtra

Koop dan de Coax 8 of Coax 12, daar zit een mooie handgreep aan de achterzijde boven de amp-module, de Coax 15 heeft zelfs twee handgrepen in de zijwanden.

----------


## Watt Xtra

Het gaat ook nergens over indien iemand begint over 6" topjes om mee te touren!  Die dingetjes zijn bedoelt voor vaste installatie in cafe's en restaurants!

Iedereen wil steeds maar compacter.. meer vermogen, meer SPL.. en wel het liefst aan iedere zijde een handgreep! 

Doe effe normaal en ga ergens anders over mieren*uken!  

Ik ben benieuwd naar de klank.. Coax topje heeft meestal als nadeel dat het niet heel ver "werpt"

----------


## dexter

Dus de klussen die ik doe op verschillende locaties daar moet ik maar perse grotere toppen voor meenemen?
Kost me nog meer moeite ze weg te werken en moet ik ook een grotere auto meenemen omdat het nu precies past en zat voldoende is.
Dan toch liever een uitgefreesde handvat in de bovenkant lijkt me.

----------


## MusicXtra

Op het moment dat ik er een handgreep in zou gaan zetten moet het kastje groter worden.
Het verschil met de Coax8 wordt dan dermate klein dat de Coax6 daarmee zijn bestaansrecht zou verliezen.
en ja, als het te moeilijk is om een 6" topje zonder handgrepen vast te pakken zit er niks anders op dan een slag grotere top te pakken. :Wink:

----------


## Dj Gino V

Beste Sander,

Wanneer worden ze leverbaar en welke prijs hangt er aan vast,
want ben aan het uitkijken naar compact 8" fullrange kastjes

mvg Gino V

----------


## MusicXtra

Ik hoop de eerste kastjes eind januari te kunnen gaan leveren.
Voor een prijs kun je me altijd mailen, voor een indicatie, ga uit van iets meer dan €100,- per inch.

----------


## theo

> Ik hoop de eerste kastjes eind januari te kunnen gaan leveren.
> Voor een prijs kun je me altijd mailen, voor een indicatie, ga uit van iets meer dan €100,- per inch.



Verdikkeme dacht einde van t jaar, maar dan word je 18 inch sub t duurste kastje

----------


## MusicXtra

> Verdikkeme dacht einde van t jaar, maar dan word je 18 inch sub t duurste kastje



Ik heb het nu over de prijs van de coax serie.
Het zal erom spannen of ik het voor het eindejaar ga redden maar kans is er nog steeds.

----------


## jakkes72

> Verdikkeme dacht einde van t jaar, maar dan word je 18 inch sub t duurste kastje



Dan komt er vast een powered 21 inch...

----------


## Outline

Zeg Sander, klopt het dat je modules van Powersoft gaat gebruiken in je coax-serie?

----------


## MusicXtra

Dat heb je inderdaad goed gezien, heb lang gezocht naar een module die kwalitatief minimaal gelijk staat aan de 4 kanaals versterkers die ik in gebruik heb.
Die heb ik nu gevonden, veel vermogen, weinig gewicht en een super processing board.
Om een voorbeeld te noemen; de module in de coax 15 is 2*1050 Watt @ 8 Ohm, heeft een frequentieafhankelijke RMS limiter, piek limiters, all-pass filters en weegt slechts 2kg.

----------


## Outline

Da's dus deze: http://www.powersoft-audio.com/en/pr...od-2000hv.html
met dit processorboard: http://www.powersoft-audio.com/en/pr...les/dsp-c.html
waarmee je dus dit krijgt: http://www.powersoft-audio.com/en/pr...digimodis.html

Niks mis mee: Ze zitten oa ook in RCF, dB Technologies, Alto en nog een hele zwik andere merken (te zien aan het kenmerkende ontwerp van het koelprofiel. En om de lans even verder te breken: Volgens velen die de halve wereld zien voor hun werk, zijn Powersofts (momenteel) de beste versterkers die je kan kopen. Ja, ook stukken beter dan Lab's. Daarnaast zijn ze ook rete-betrouwbaar. Mijn broer heeft een aantal jaren geleden een hele stapel Alto versterkers geïnstalleerd waar de Digimod 1500 in zit: Nog nooit geen 1 gehad die problemen heeft opgeleverd.

Overigens zou het mij ook compleet niet verbazen als het zou blijken dat Powersoft op het moment de grootste versterkerfabrikant ter wereld is, gezien de grote aantallen versterkers en modules die ze produceren.

Zag het overigens aan de tekeningen op pagina 61 & 62 en aan het opgegeven vermogen.

----------


## sjig

Is het dan zo dat Powersoft OEM levert aan DigiPro ( van RCF )?
Want deze zitten in RCF ( en dB Tech. ), en zien er qua opbouw vrijwel identiek uit.

----------


## MusicXtra

Voor zover mij bekend heeft RCF eigen modules, deze komen qua vermogens ook niet overeen met de Powersoft modules.

----------


## drbeat

> Voor zover mij bekend heeft RCF eigen modules, deze komen qua vermogens ook niet overeen met de Powersoft modules.



Het zou zo maar kunnen dat het in dezelfde fabriek wordt gemaakt als dat de powersoften worden geassembleerd. Immers worden uiteindelijk veel versterkers in 1 fabriek gebouwd cq geassembleerd. Of wordt het zelfde voorfrontje gebruikt als bij de powersoften. Wel een erg goede versterker, en ideaal dat ze 1HE zijn. 

Al zou je haast gaan twijfelen bij de powersoften aan de specificaties wat er uit het versterkertje wordt gepompt...als ik deze http://www.proaudioshop.nl/Powersoft-M50Q-p-17108.html zie is het een aardig beest....maar heel klein..

Kies je de duurste module dan pompt hij 9000 watt.. das veel...en vraag me af of dat uit het 230 te halen is, vast wel en vind het toch zeer kunstig. Daar zit een aardig staaltje techniek in!

En kwa prijs...toch zeer interessant, en kwa geluid.... heel erg goed. heb het op TW audio gehoord.. en dat is super. 

Mooie lijn met speakers MusicXtra! hoop dat je er veel van verkoopt, ik twijfel niet aan de kwaliteit, dat zit wel goed. Ik gun het je van harte dat jou speakerlijn door een groot netwerk van verhuurders en muzikanten wordt gebruikt. Als ik de staatsloterij win dan kom ik eens wat speakertjes uitzoeken met versterkers ed.

Even een gekke vraag, verkoop je er ook bv de flightcasejes bij of eventuele hoezen?

----------


## Outline

Van wat ik begrepen heb, is DigiPro (http://www.digipro-audio.com/) gewoon een _storefront_ van RCF/AEB Industriale om de indruk hoog te houden dat ze zelf modules maken. Maar als je je aanbied als OEM-supplier zorg je wel voor een betere site en wat meer modellen, laat staan wat het kost om zo'n grap (inclusief fabriek want 'Made in Italy) uit de grond te stampen...

Modules komen gewoon uit de Powersoft-fabriek. Slechts 2 zijn ontworpen/aangepast voor/op de specificaties van RCF/AEB. Rest is standaard. Dat vermogens afwijken zegt niet zo heel veel: Meetmethode, eventuele begrenzing van module enz.

Powersoft is al een eeuwigheid bezig met digitale versterkers en hebben het kunstje er aardig onder de knie. Qua specs zullen ze niet liegen (misschien wat 'dichterlijke vrijheid') en qua klank is ook al langer bekend dat ze de beste/een van de beste (afhankelijk van wie je het vraagt) op de markt zijn. Er is een reden dat TW Audio nog steeds Powersofts prefereert boven Labs, ook al doen ze tegenwoordig Labs (na vele, vele, vele verzoeken van klanten...).

----------


## MusicXtra

Wat ik van Powersoft weet is dat ze zelf twee productie plants hebben in Italië, één voor de modules en één voor de discrete amps.
Door alles dicht bij huis en in eigen hand te houden hebben ze meer controle op de kwaliteit.
Tot nu toe ben ik in elk geval erg onder de indruk van de modules, het vermogen is indrukwekkend, helemaal in verhouding tot het gewicht.
De klank is heel erg neutraal, er is nauwelijks warmte ontwikkeling, module wordt handwarm na uren onder vollast gespeeld te hebben.
@drbeat: flightcases produceren is niet mijn ding, daarnaast heeft iedereen andere eisen waardoor er geen standaard te bedenken is.

----------


## Turboke

Dat is dus niet als de K serie, die blazen als stofzuigers.

----------


## MusicXtra

De keuze van een radiaal ventilator heeft natuurlijk alles te maken met de die 1HE hoogte.
Om daar nog een beetje lucht door te krijgen moet je best wat doen en dat levert een behoorlijke geluidsproductie op.

----------


## drbeat

> De keuze van een radiaal ventilator heeft natuurlijk alles te maken met de die 1HE hoogte.
> Om daar nog een beetje lucht door te krijgen moet je best wat doen en dat levert een behoorlijke geluidsproductie op.



Das het jammere...de versterkers van tegenwoordig blazen als een gek...mega irritant...

En of je nu lab of crown hebt...blazen als stofzuigers...

----------


## MusicXtra

Vergeet niet dat het allemaal thermisch op de rand van de krant is, 20kW aan versterker vermogen in een 1HE kastje is thermisch lastig onder controle te houden.
Maar ik zie het probleem ook niet zo, ze maken alleen herrie als je veel vermogen gebruikt, dan hoor je ze helemaal niet.
De amp modules hoor je overigens helemaal niet, op de zwaarste uitvoering zitten twee kleine axiaal ventilatoren die nauwelijks geluid produceren en bovendien bijna nooit draaien.

----------


## drbeat

Het is zeker een knap staaltje wat powersoft voor elkaar krijgt..

Het wordt wat lastig bij spraakklusjes of bv presentaties.. of in een kerk ed.. dat zoemen...

Maar als die modules zo presteren dan is het op zijn minst indrukwekkend te noemen..

En volgens mij prijstechnisch beter dan de labs...

Zou eigenlijk de staatsloterij moeten winnen....dan zou ik minimaal een ton verbrassen aan nieuwe speakers, versterkers, mengpanelen en drumstellen.....

----------


## MusicXtra

> Het wordt wat lastig bij spraakklusjes of bv presentaties.. of in een kerk ed.. dat zoemen...



Normaal zet je op die klussen geen K20 neer :Cool:  en de fans zijn traploos dus bij weinig vermogen draaien ze langzaam waardoor het niet storend is.

----------


## NesCio01

[off topic]
Interessant hier. 
Ik ben met een nieuw taperack bezig en wil daar iig een
4 kanaals eindtrap in hebben, juist voor spraak-, uitvaart-
en kerkklussen.
Omdat ik m'n MC2 E4-75 te lawaaierig vind, zoek ik een stille amp.

M'n oog viel op de M50Q (hdsp+eth) van Powersoft.
Gfi hoe deze in de lawaaizone zit, heb m nog niet gehoord.

Advies is welkom

[bot]

grtz

Nes

----------


## MusicXtra

Eigenlijk kom je net een dag te laat met je vraag, gisteren toevallig bij een seminar van Powersoft geweest.  :Cool:

----------


## NesCio01

> Eigenlijk kom je net een dag te laat met je vraag, gisteren toevallig bij een seminar van Powersoft geweest.



jammer.........

grtz

Nes

----------


## Outline

> Zou eigenlijk de staatsloterij moeten winnen....dan zou ik minimaal een ton verbrassen aan nieuwe speakers, versterkers, mengpanelen en drumstellen.....



Wie niet?....





> Eigenlijk kom je net een dag te laat met je vraag, gisteren toevallig bij een seminar van Powersoft geweest.



Had je niet een belletje kunnen geven? Had gister toch niks te doen en extra kennis is nooit weg!...  :Wink: 

Even iets anders: Kwam laatst in een of ander topic tegen dat jij nog de allereerste versie van de Powercon hebt en dat je daar nog een keer een foto van zou plaatsen. Zou je dat alsnog willen doen? Ik ben namelijk wel nieuwsgierig naar de verschillen tussen die en de huidige versie!

----------


## MusicXtra

Oeps, zou niet zo weten waar ik die foto gelaten heb....
Verschil zat in de plaats van de nokken, die schenen zo te zitten dat je hem met wat moeite ook als Speakon kon gebruiken.

----------


## Outline

Mocht je 'm nog kunnen vinden....

Is de zoveelste ontwerpblunder van Neutrik dan geweest. Vooral in de Speakon/Powercon-serie zijn er heel veel wijzigingen doorgevoerd! Ik zou eigenlijk mijn lijstje met wijzigingen moeten plaatsen: We zitten voor zowel de Speakon als Powercon ergens rond de 10e wijziging sinds de introductie.

De nieuwe Powercon (True 1) is al versie 3 waarbij de complete productie van de eerste versie rechtstreeks de bak is ingegaan....

----------


## Gast1401081

> Mocht je 'm nog kunnen vinden....
> 
> Is de zoveelste ontwerpblunder van Neutrik dan geweest. Vooral in de Speakon/Powercon-serie zijn er heel veel wijzigingen doorgevoerd! Ik zou eigenlijk mijn lijstje met wijzigingen moeten plaatsen: We zitten voor zowel de Speakon als Powercon ergens rond de 10e wijziging sinds de introductie.
> 
> De nieuwe Powercon (True 1) is al versie 3 waarbij de complete productie van de eerste versie rechtstreeks de bak is ingegaan....



Maar die 2e powercon doet het alweer 20 jaar inclusief wereldwijde acceptatie . 
Naast 20A (nl4) versie ook in 30A (nl8) versie te krijgen al die jaren.....

Sterker nog, in mijn nucleair gedoeding zijn ze al weer 15 jaar gecertificeerd . 
Snap dus ff niet wat dat met BA te maken heeft.

----------


## jadjong

Zolang er nog computers met usb-stekkers in de ethernetpoort ter reparatie aangeboden worden zou ik de hoop op een foolproof connector lekker laten varen.

----------


## Outline

> Maar die 2e powercon doet het alweer 20 jaar inclusief wereldwijde acceptatie . 
>  Naast 20A (nl4) versie ook in 30A (nl8) versie te krijgen al die jaren.....
> 
>  Sterker nog, in mijn nucleair gedoeding zijn ze al weer 15 jaar gecertificeerd . 
>  Snap dus ff niet wat dat met BA te maken heeft.



Had verder ook niks met BA te maken. Kon alleen het topic niet meer vinden waarin Sander dat gezegd had.

Het basisontwerp draait inderdaad al weer een tijdje mee. Echter zijn er al bakken met wijzigingen aan het originele ontwerp gemaakt vanwege onder andere de schroeven (van inbus via oa platte naar uiteindelijk de Pz1-versie), behuizing (van ronde met platte vergrendeling via gevormde met platte vergrendeling naar de huidige met bolle vergrendeling (wat ook al V2 is: eerst met puntige vergrendeling en nu met afgeronde) alsmede het materiaal. En zoals gezegd: De nieuwe Powercon zit ook al aan V3 in minder dan 2 jaar. Goed bezig dus!

De Speakon FX-serie zou ivm snijdende werking van de schroef in de draad/adereindhuls direct verboden moeten worden. Zeker als je ze gebruikt met 1,5mm2 (zoals in de installatiemarkt voor background toepassingen). Ik heb al meegemaakt dat ze dwars door een adereindhuls gingen (en ja, adereindhulzen zijn toegestaan in Speakons! wel lipje verwijderen)! Dus...

Anyway, back to BA Fool!

----------


## MusicXtra

Verbeteringen aan het ontwerp juich ik alleen maar toe maar in die tijd kon je de nieuwe niet met de oude gebruiken en dat was een beetje lastig….
Heb ze om die reden jaren niet meer gebruikt maar inmiddels wel weer, blijven gewoon erg goede connectoren waar geen goed alternatief voor bestaat.
Maar idd, terug on-topic nu. Zoals het er nu uitziet heb ik voor eind dit jaar van de complete Coax serie demo modellen staan.  :Stick Out Tongue: 
En, de X218 heeft een update ondergaan, kast is nu 750*600*900 mm, (was 700*600*900 mm) de baspoorten aan de voorzijde komen te vervallen, is nu één grote poort tussen de drivers. Die drivers zijn custom made exemplaren, helemaal aangepast aan de sub. Maar de belangrijkste wijziging is dat het een powered sub wordt, er komt een 4kW Powersoft module in met presets voor 60 en 100 Hz en twee presets voor cardoide opstelling. Hoop voor einde jaar de eerste serie van 8 voor de eigen verhuur te ontvangen.

----------


## Gast1401081

nou, ik ken de Powercon alleen maar met Pozi-drive schroefjes, en dat bevalt me al jaren prima. 
Tuurlijk ken ik de ouwe speakon nog, met anti-los-draai-ring-die-je -moest-draaien. En inbus etc. ( adereindhuls mét lipje en 1,5mm2 : gewoon doen, heb er nog NOOIT eentje losgedraaid terug gekregen) ...
Moet je vooral ff opletten hoeveel de aloude ITT-Canon ( vroeger naamgever van de XCR)  veranderd is in die tijd. 
En waarom ze de voorsprong volledig kwijt zijn. 

Sterker nog: D&B materiaal uit die tijd is eigenlijk ook niet meer te gebruiken. De enige uitzondering is ook hier weer die rare klup uit Berkeley, die overigens al Neutrik XLR toepaste in hun materialen van voor 1990. ( of Amphenol EP4 of EP5, ofzo).

Back to BS, 
laat bovenstaande een les zijn om vooral de speakers te standaardiseren naar hoogste vorm, en laat de spelletjes als pacman enzo in de versterkermodules achterwege. En willen ze pielen: gewoon een extra processor erbij verkopen, met allerhande filterbanken extra etc. Maar denk eerst aan een black box, die een aantal dB’s levert aan de hand van een signaal dat er binnen komt. Daarna aan koppelingen van meerder black-boxen, ( dus standaardisatie, en identieke systemen door de jaren heen) en als allerlaatste pas aan gimmicks.

----------


## Outline

@MAC: Ik zal wel een keer een overzicht met wijzigen in elkaar draaien en bij de meeste ook het waarom (oftwel: wat ging er kapot).

Die club waar jij het over hebt is wel leuk maar ook niet zaligmakend. Maar dan kom je onder andere op persoonlijke voorkeuren en wat voor JOU in de praktijk werkt en waarom. Ik ben bijvoorbeeld best wel erg gecharmeerd van TW. Moet ik echter in de praktijk kiezen tussen TW en D&B dan wint die laatste toch weer keer op keer, ondanks dat er genoeg punten waar ik niet tevreden mee ben.

Uiteindelijk gaat het toch om waar je je werk het lekkerst mee kan doen. Voor de een is dat een Mercedes en voor de ander een Fiat.

@Sander: Hoor graag wanneer de kraamvisite is!

----------


## Gast1401081

Neu, niet zaligmakend, dat is alleen de paus. 

Maar aangezien er geen andere speakerklup is die nog steeds met hetzelfde management werkt na bijna 40 jaar, schijnt er daar iets best okee te gaan.

----------


## MusicXtra

En daar issie dan, de BA Amp!
4*1800 Watt@8 Ohm, 4*3200 Watt @4 Ohm met een gewicht van slechts 15kg. :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## drbeat

> En daar issie dan, de BA Amp!
> 4*1800 Watt@8 Ohm, 4*3200 Watt @4 Ohm met een gewicht van slechts 15kg.



mooi ampje...niet 2 ohm belastbaar?? 

dat is wel een serieus ampje met dat soort wattages...

----------


## MusicXtra

Ja, wel 2 Ohm belastbaar maar heeft niet veel zin.
Alle kanalen met sub belasten op 4 Ohm zal al kritisch zijn i.v.m. de 16A groep.
Stroomsterkte door de kabels en connectoren wordt dan ook wel erg hoog, knapt het geluid ook niet echt van op.
Mooiste is om twee kanalen sub, 1 kanaal mid en 1 kanaal hoog te belasten, dan heb je maximaal rendement.

----------


## drbeat

hhoe zit het eigenlijk met het blazen...zeg maar de herrie van de fann??

heb je ook een foto van de achterhant??

overigens is dat verhaaltje 2 sub mid en hoog bij mij nog niet geland..dat kwartje valt nog niet helemaal..als ik het goed begrijp...4ohm sub twee keer...een mid op 8 ohm en een high op 8 ohm?

lastig heej die vragen..wel een ideaal versterkertje volgens mij..

ben je nog van plan om er 1 op de markt te zetten met 4 kanalen DSP??
want die zie je niet zo veel en lijken mij nu just ideaal..vooral voor bv top sub setjes..

----------


## MusicXtra

Fans maken niet echt veel lawaai, foto van de achterkant volgt nog.
Punt is dat, wanneer je alle kanalen met 4 Ohm sub belast je simpelweg adem tekort gaat komen omdat je meer dan 16A uit het net gaat trekken.
De oplossing is dan om per amp slechts 2 kanalen met subs te belasten en de andere 2 met mid en hoog, of dat dan 4 of 8 Ohm is maakt niet zo heel veel uit, mid en hoog trekken nou eenmaal niet zoveel vermogen.
Voorlopig nog geen plannen om er een DSP aan toe te voegen.

----------


## kvdb013

Type nummer zelf bedacht?
Ik neem aan dat er st1800q staat?
De 1800 en de q lijken mij duidelijk waar ze voor staan, maar waar zou dan de st voor staan?

hoelang krijg je nu garantie op zo'n ding?

----------


## MusicXtra

Er zit twee jaar garantie op.

----------


## soundsystem

> Punt is dat, wanneer je alle kanalen met 4 Ohm sub belast je simpelweg adem tekort gaat komen omdat je meer dan 16A uit het net gaat trekken.



Het verhaal van max 16A uit het net trekken vind ik zo'n vreemd argument bij die hoogvermogen versterkers, waarom zetten ze er dan geen 32A powercon of een 3F 16A aansluiting op?
Of gaan we 6 kanaals dimmers binnenkort ook niet meer vol belasten omdat we aan de voedingskabel een 16A schuko hangen?

Al met al toch wel chique ampjes, dsp versie zou het wel helemaal af maken eigenlijk.

----------


## MusicXtra

Da's heel simpel te verklaren, een 3 fase aansluiting zou de versterker een stuk duurder maken en op veel locaties is geen 3 fase beschikbaar en voor zover mij bekend zijn alle standaard 230 wandcontactdozen op 16A afgezekerd.
In de praktijk is het altijd wel te doen om niet alle kanalen vol met 4 Ohm subs te belasten, dat kan overigens wel en gaat ook prima zolang je niet continu tegen het clippen aan speelt.
Opgenomen vermogen met muziek is ongeveer 1/4 van het maximum, dat betekent dus dat het wel moet kunnen.
Met mijn 'oude' versterkers raad ik het ook niet aan, toch zijn er klanten die rustig alle vier kanalen met 4 Ohm sub belasten en de hele avond volgas laten beuken zonder problemen.
Kortom, teveel nadelen tegen te weinig voordelen.

----------


## Gast1401081

Ook op 110v verkrijgbaar?

----------


## theo

-brooklyn-audio-presenteert-een-nieuwe-top-.
En hoe lijkt t hier mee.
zijn die jongens ook binnen gevallen?

----------


## MusicXtra

@Theo; ik volg je ff niet, wat bedoel je?
@Mac; ja, heel simpel om te zetten naar 115V, deksel eraf en draadje omsolderen.

----------


## theo

meende dat je nieuwe coax tops ook rond deze tijd zouden komen?
misschien zaten ze op dezelfde pallet?

----------


## MusicXtra

Aha, nu valt het kwartje.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Coax topjes zijn er nog niet, door de feestdagen wat vertraging opgelopen maar verwacht ze wel op heel korte termijn. (lees volgende week)

----------


## soundsystem

> Da's heel simpel te verklaren, een 3 fase aansluiting zou de versterker een stuk duurder maken en op veel locaties is geen 3 fase beschikbaar en voor zover mij bekend zijn alle standaard 230 wandcontactdozen op 16A afgezekerd.



Inderdaad ja, 3 fasig zal de voeding wel een stuk duurder maken. 
Maar 32A powercon moet toch geen probleem zijn, zelfs de nieuwe behringer inuke 12000 heeft die.

----------


## Kasper

En hoe klinkt ie?

Kun je een vergelijk maken t.o.v. je Lab clones?

groet,
Kasper

----------


## frederic

> En hoe klinkt ie?
> 
> Kun je een vergelijk maken t.o.v. je Lab clones?
> 
> groet,
> Kasper



Heb een klein vermoeden dat het een Lab clone is met een nieuw voorplaatje.  :Wink:

----------


## MusicXtra

> Heb een klein vermoeden dat het een Lab clone is met een nieuw voorplaatje.



Van welk model zou het dan een clone moeten zijn?

----------


## jack

schroeft em eens open zou ik zeggen...

foto,s van de achter- en binnenkant ben ik best benieuwd naar!

----------


## Outline

> foto,s van de achter- en binnenkant ben ik best benieuwd naar!



Jij niet alleen....

Een 32A-Powercon heeft alleen zin als je ook daadwerkelijk 32A tot je beschikking hebt. Bij de meeste locaties (zeker de wat kleinere) kun je dat gewoon vergeten.

Wat dat betreft kun je beter in de UK wonen...

Inderdaad jammer dat je geen DSP-versie hebt maar gezien de enorme extra kosten die je krijgt met oa customizen van de software, presets maken, updates, enz is het (voor nu) een begrijpelijke keus. Neemt niet weg dat we ze in de toekomst wel verwachten!...

----------


## soundsystem

> Een 32A-Powercon heeft alleen zin als je ook daadwerkelijk 32A tot je beschikking hebt. Bij de meeste locaties (zeker de wat kleinere) kun je dat gewoon vergeten.



Verloopje naar 16A als je niet het volledige vermogen wenst te benutten...

----------


## jack

Zo op het eerste gezicht is het een welbekende lab clone,
Heel vreemd dat het vermogen hoger is dan van de nomale labclone

Ik wil deze versterker wel eens vergelijken met de versterkers die ik in gebruik heb.
wil ik wel een dag aan wagen!

Ik heb in het verleden al zo,n labclone van jou mogen testen ( via koen van der Klucht)
De tijd was toen tekort om deze uitgebreid te testen.

----------


## peterwagner

Volgens mij is het een Smiths st1800q OEM, op google staat een photo van de achterkant.

----------


## MusicXtra

Leuke reacties weer, gemierenneuk over 3 fase of 32A Powercon aansluitingen, foto's van de binnenkant, lab clone, zit nog te wachten op reacties dat een ouderwetse analoge amp nog altijd beter is.
Maar 't is wel een mooie amp.....

----------


## PvG

Inderdaad een leuke amp. Er zijn al wel 3-kanaals dsp versies, maar dan wordt je dus al snel gedwongen het subkanaal op 2 Ohm te belasten: http://www.abpaudio.net/pro_show.asp?id=1132

----------


## soundsystem

hey Sander, het is geen kritiek, zijn gewoon dingen die ik me tegenwoordig afvraag bij de meeste hoogvermogen versterkers.

----------


## NesCio01

> En daar issie dan, de BA Amp!
> 4*1800 Watt@8 Ohm, 4*3200 Watt @4 Ohm met een gewicht van slechts 15kg.



N.a.v de reacties;
Ik denk dat de buitenkant meer voor het oog is, omdat we ons nu 
eenmaal graag visueel laten leiden.

Ben je meer auditief ingesteld, dan is de buitenkant wellicht mooi 
meegenomen, maar wil je juist beluisteren wat de amp kan en doet,
lijkt mij?

Op Engelse 4-kanaalamps zie je nog wel eens dat je ze per 2 aan/uit
kunt zetten. Als dit dan ook voor de fans geldt dan is dit wellicht een
aanvulling voor de toekomst?

grtz

Nes

----------


## jadjong

> Het verhaal van max 16A uit het net trekken vind ik zo'n vreemd argument bij die hoogvermogen versterkers, waarom zetten ze er dan geen 32A powercon of een 3F 16A aansluiting op?
> Of gaan we 6 kanaals dimmers binnenkort ook niet meer vol belasten omdat we aan de voedingskabel een 16A schuko hangen?



Ook de originele Labs zakken in elkaar als je op vier kanalen 2ohm sub aansluit, daar zit wel een 32A powercon op. Uiteindelijk heb je een 2HE pizzadoos en daar past een voeding in van een bepaalde afmeting, ongeacht de dikte van de stekker.

----------


## MusicXtra

De amp geeft geen enkel hoorbaar verschil met de Powersoft modules en de 'oude' 4 kanaals amps die ik heb, de kwaliteit is dus top.
Hij wordt door mij geleverd, er zit 2 jaar garantie op waarbij er door mij altijd een vervangende versterker beschikbaar wordt gesteld.
De continuïteit is dus gegarandeerd en reparaties worden door mij uitgevoerd.
Van de oude zijn er in de afgelopen 4 jaar inmiddels meer dan 60 exemplaren door mij geleverd en die draaien allemaal nog steeds probleemloos, sommige daarvan onder erbarmelijke omstandigheden (pas schoonmaken wanneer hij in de thermische beveiliging schiet) en avond na avond tot tegen het clippen. In die 4 jaar in totaal 3 exemplaren gehad die stuk zijn gegaan waarvan meestal de oorzaak niet bij de versterker lag.

----------


## peterwagner

> De amp geeft geen enkel hoorbaar verschil met de Powersoft modules en de 'oude' 4 kanaals amps die ik heb, de kwaliteit is dus top.
> Hij wordt door mij geleverd, er zit 2 jaar garantie op waarbij er door mij altijd een vervangende versterker beschikbaar wordt gesteld.
> De continuïteit is dus gegarandeerd en reparaties worden door mij uitgevoerd.
> Van de oude zijn er in de afgelopen 4 jaar inmiddels meer dan 60 exemplaren door mij geleverd en die draaien allemaal nog steeds probleemloos, sommige daarvan onder erbarmelijke omstandigheden (pas schoonmaken wanneer hij in de thermische beveiliging schiet) en avond na avond tot tegen het clippen. In die 4 jaar in totaal 3 exemplaren gehad die stuk zijn gegaan waarvan meestal de oorzaak niet bij de versterker lag.



nu nog een prijs op je site zetten..... ;-)

----------


## MusicXtra

Die prijs is verassend laag.....
Maar die ga ik dus lekker niet op mijn site zetten, serieus geïnteresseerden weten me wel te vinden via de mail.

----------


## drbeat

Verkoop je die oude cq lab clones niet meer dan? Wordt het allemaal in den toekomst deze amps?

----------


## MusicXtra

Ja, laatste lab clones gaan er uit (nog een paar te gaan) en dan wordt het inderdaad alleen nog deze amp.

----------


## jakkes72

Hoi Sander,

Heb je wellicht nog 2 van die nieuwe naamplaatjes voor me...? Dan heb ik 2 echte BA amps erbij...  :Smile: 

De nieuwe amp ziet er serieus uit!

----------


## MusicXtra

Ja hoor, naamplaatjes heb ik wel voor je.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Outline

> Verloopje naar 16A als je niet het volledige vermogen wenst te benutten...



Kortom: Je hebt (bij normaal gebruik) in ons land niks aan een 32A Powercon!





> Leuke reacties weer, gemierenneuk over 3 fase of 32A Powercon aansluitingen, foto's van de binnenkant, lab clone, zit nog te wachten op reacties dat een ouderwetse analoge amp nog altijd beter is.
> Maar 't is wel een mooie amp.....



Je kent ons toch: We hebben hier altijd wel wat te zeiken...





> Op Engelse 4-kanaalamps zie je nog wel eens dat je ze per 2 aan/uit
> kunt zetten. Als dit dan ook voor de fans geldt dan is dit wellicht een
> aanvulling voor de toekomst?



Deze hebben dan meestal ook 2 voedingen binnenkomen waarmee je dus in feite 2 mono amps (bij een 2-kanaals) of 2 stereo amps (bij een 4-kanaals) in 1 behuizing hebt zitten.





> Ook de originele Labs zakken in elkaar als je op vier kanalen 2ohm sub aansluit, daar zit wel een 32A powercon op. Uiteindelijk heb je een 2HE pizzadoos en daar past een voeding in van een bepaalde afmeting, ongeacht de dikte van de stekker.



Die 32A Powercon wordt ook vaak gebruikt om in de 110V-gebieden net zo veel vermogen te kunnen trekken als wij met een 16A. Dit scheelt een fabrikant weer componenten waardoor een versterker makkelijker (en goedkoper) te bouwen is.

Om die reden zit op de D&B D80 standaard een 32A Powercon, ook al is deze in de 220V-gebieden niet nodig.

----------


## MusicXtra

Kortom, 95% van de gebruikers zal niet alle kanalen met 4 Ohm subs belasten, in 95% van de gevallen is er geen 32A 230V groep beschikbaar en wanneer je toch besluit om alle kanalen met 4 Ohm subs te belasten gebeurd er nog helemaal niks zolang er muziek met een normale dynamiek gedraaid wordt en de amps niet continu in de clip worden gejaagd.
Volgens mij meer dan genoeg argumenten om niet te kiezen voor een 32A Powercon waar vervolgens in 99% van de gevallen weer een verloopje aan geknoopt moet worden om hem op een 16A groep aan te kunnen sluiten.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Normaal gesproken is de stroom die je nodig hebt voor een versterker ongeveer 1/4e van het afgegeven vermogen, dus voor de 12.800 Watt zou 3200 Watt moeten voldoen, beetje reserve erin en je komt precies aan een enkele 16A groep per versterker.
Powersoft houdt voor hun berekeningen zelfs maar 1/8e van het maximale vermogen aan....

----------


## NesCio01

> Op Engelse 4-kanaalamps zie je nog wel eens dat je ze per 2 aan/uit
> kunt zetten. Als dit dan ook voor de fans geldt dan is dit wellicht een
> aanvulling voor de toekomst?









> Deze hebben dan meestal ook 2 voedingen binnenkomen waarmee je dus in feite 2 mono amps (bij een 2-kanaals) of 2 stereo amps (bij een 4-kanaals) in 1 behuizing hebt zitten.



Ik denk niet dat ik dit nog snap?

grtz

Nes

----------


## MusicXtra

Dat is heel simpel, in feite zijn het gewoon twee versterkers dus met twee aparte voedingen die samen in één behuizing zitten.
Ze hebben zelfs ieder hun eigen aan uit schakelaar en een eigen power aansluiting. Eigenlijk is de behuizing dus het enige dat ze delen.

----------


## AMX_Pete

> Die prijs is verassend laag.....
> Maar die ga ik dus lekker niet op mijn site zetten, serieus geïnteresseerden weten me wel te vinden via de mail.



Hier anders een serieus geïntresseerde die de prijs eerder veRRassend hoog vond...

----------


## MusicXtra

Was ook nog niet verder gekomen dan de bruto prijs in het verhaal, maar je hebt mail.  :Smile:

----------


## daviddewaard

Ik ben er toch echt voorstander van om zware versterkers uit te rusten met een 32amp single phase connector.
In de praktijk heb ik het wel eens meegemaakt met een paar losse Crown 12000HD  amps die per stuk op een 16amp-C  groepje waren aangesloten.  ging het hele festival goed, laatste band was erg hard veel enorme peaks in het sub, en 2x de automaten er weer in moeten drukken.....   bij vol vermogen  2x5000w@4ohm , trekken ze wel meer als 16 amp!!
in de V-racks van crown waar er 3 inzitten zijn ze volgens mij per stuk met een 20amp-D  automaat afgezekerd.

De Itech 4x3500, zit ook een 32amp powercon op, deze zitten met z'n drieën in een rackje rechtstreeks op een rode 32 amp cee.

Bij vol vermogen is een 16 ampère stekker vaak niet voldoende bij zo'n zware amp!!  en idd vaak hangen ze toch met een verloop van 32 amp powercon naar shuko op een 16 ampère groepje, die kan prima als je er bijvoorbeeld monitors op hebt hangen of een klein setje, in 95% van de gevallen gaat dit goed maar op de grote klussen waar er echt veel vermogen uit getrokken word wil ik ze echt aan voldoende power hebben hangen.

daarom kun je naar mijn mening een zware versterker beter uitrusten met een 32 amp stekker zodat de gebruiker zelf kan kiezen.








> Kortom, 95% van de gebruikers zal niet alle kanalen met 4 Ohm subs belasten, in 95% van de gevallen is er geen 32A 230V groep beschikbaar en wanneer je toch besluit om alle kanalen met 4 Ohm subs te belasten gebeurd er nog helemaal niks zolang er muziek met een normale dynamiek gedraaid wordt en de amps niet continu in de clip worden gejaagd.
> Volgens mij meer dan genoeg argumenten om niet te kiezen voor een 32A Powercon waar vervolgens in 99% van de gevallen weer een verloopje aan geknoopt moet worden om hem op een 16A groep aan te kunnen sluiten. 
> Normaal gesproken is de stroom die je nodig hebt voor een versterker ongeveer 1/4e van het afgegeven vermogen, dus voor de 12.800 Watt zou 3200 Watt moeten voldoen, beetje reserve erin en je komt precies aan een enkele 16A groep per versterker.
> Powersoft houdt voor hun berekeningen zelfs maar 1/8e van het maximale vermogen aan....

----------


## djspeakertje

Als je graag amps met fatsoenlijke 32A voedingen wilt koop je toch lekker een PKN 3PHASE-40K :P


Daan

----------


## Outline

> Als je graag amps met fatsoenlijke 32A voedingen wilt koop je toch lekker een PKN 3PHASE-40K :P
> Daan



We hadden het over 32A SINGLE Phase, dus 1 fase. Dus niet over de 3-fasen PKN...

----------


## djspeakertje

Die kan je ook met single-phase 32A voeden  :Wink:

----------


## Outline

Desnoods zelfs met een 16A enkele fase waarmee we terug bij af zijn...

PKN adviseert bij single phase overigens 63A.

----------


## Gast1401081

> ..... met een paar losse Crown 12000HD  amps die per stuk op een 16amp-C  groepje waren aangesloten.  ging het hele festival goed, laatste band was erg hard veel enorme peaks in het sub, en 2x de automaten er weer in moeten drukken.....   bij vol vermogen  2x5000w@4ohm , trekken ze wel meer als 16 amp!!
> in de V-racks van crown waar er 3 inzitten zijn ze volgens mij per stuk met een 20amp-D  automaat afgezekerd.
> 
> De Itech 4x3500, zit ook een 32amp powercon op, deze zitten met z'n drieën in een rackje rechtstreeks op een rode 32 amp cee.




eh, dit is een digitale amp, die de vermelde vermogens max een halve seconde ofzo volhoudt. 

Die Crown's zijn Lastrafo's, en geven het vermeldde vermogen als RMS/AES over 2 uur op roze ruis ( en aan een watergekoelde dummyload) 

Denk dat dit voor de vermelde BA-amp best meevalt. 13kW sinus uit een amp op 3500 afgezekerd is sowieso vragen moeilijkheden

----------


## daviddewaard

> eh, dit is een digitale map, die de vermelde vermogens max een halve seconde ofzo volhoudt. 
> 
> Die Crown's zijn Lastrafo's, en geven het vermeldde vermogen als RMS/AES over 2 uur op roze ruis ( en aan een watergekoelde dummyload) 
> 
> Denk dat dit voor de vermelde BA-amp best meevalt. 13kW sinus uit een amp op 3500 afgezekerd is sowieso vragen moeilijkheden



uhh die crown ampjes zijn ook digitaal, volgens mij maakt crown geeneens anaaloge lasbakken meer
bijna alle digi amps hebben idd een kortstondig piekvermogen als ze volgens de specs 3000w@4 ohm leveren is dit een piek moment en mag je blij zijn als die 1500w continu haalt.
(crown vermeld wel netjes het vermogen op AES  en het peak vermogen)
dit is verder ook niet erg ( zeker niet op het sub) heb nog nooit een beat of kickdrum gehoort die langer duurde dan laten we zeggen 250 ms
alleen wel jammer als die piek van 250 ms met een zware amp wel je zekering automaat eruit blaast

----------


## Gast1401081

klopt, dat verschijnsel heet crest factor, geloof ik, waarmee de muziek piek vs dal over een paar seconden berekend wordt, waarna de gemiddelde vermogens-stook met 75% verminderd ofzo.  

(saillant detail : een Watt is een hoeveelheid energie PerSeconde !  ))

en van Crown weet ik de 5000VZ en de 10.000VZ Mactrotech nog als lompste, net zoals de Crest10001, waar inderdaad 100V/100A doorheen kon. 

De nieuwe Lab's fp14000 hebben de rail met een 20% opgeschroefd, zag ik, ook een manier om vermogen te winnen. 
Wel een leuke discussie trouwens, zal dit topic ergens anders ff opnieuw plakken .

----------


## daviddewaard

> klopt, dat verschijnsel heet crest factor, geloof ik, waarmee de muziek piek vs dal over een paar seconden berekend wordt, waarna de gemiddelde vermogens-stook met 75% verminderd ofzo.  
> 
> (saillant detail : een Watt is een hoeveelheid energie PerSeconde !  ))
> 
> en van Crown weet ik de 5000VZ en de 10.000VZ Mactrotech nog als lompste, net zoals de Crest10001, waar inderdaad 100V/100A doorheen kon. 
> 
> De nieuwe Lab's fp14000 hebben de rail met een 20% opgeschroefd, zag ik, ook een manier om vermogen te winnen. 
> Wel een leuke discussie trouwens, zal dit topic ergens anders ff opnieuw plakken .



dat heet idd de crest factor en is te berekenen door rms vermogen te delen door wortel 2

----------


## Gast1401081

> dat heet idd de crest factor en is te berekenen door rms vermogen te delen door wortel 2



ik meende dat er meer in zat, een factor 6 heb ik al eens langs zien flitsen, zit ongeveer op de gelijktijdigheidsfactor van de net-boeren dacht ik...

----------


## PvG

Crest factor = piek vermogen / rms vermogen. Let op: vermogen, dus niet spanning of stroom.
Een sinus heeft dus een crest factor van 2, of wel 3dB.
Voor muziek rekent men met 6dB of meer. (Bij 6dB is het nog amper muziek te noemen...)

----------


## MusicXtra

> Voor muziek rekent men met 6dB of meer. (Bij 6dB is het nog amper muziek te noemen...)



En dan heb je het dus al over gemiddeld 1/4e van het maximum vermogen, bij 10dB nog maar over 1/10e terwijl gehoormatig de luidste stukken twee keer zo hard zijn als de zachtste passages.
Met rendementen van rond de 90-95% hoef je je dus echt niet zo snel zorgen te maken over die 16A automaat.

----------


## PvG

Dat hangt af van de kwaliteit van de voeding. Mijn SA1600 ampjes (2x800W piek) hebben een 625VA trafo, maar trekken piek meer dan 16A.  Blijkbaar zijn de pieken kort genoeg dat een 16A B-automaat 6(!) amps tegelijk overleeft. 

Bij de nieuwe klasse-D amps met switch-mode voedingen is de vraag hoe groot de buffer elco's zijn en op welke manier deze worden bijgeladen na een piek/burst. Een simpele gelijkrichter zou een piek direct door belasten op het net. Dat kan ook intelligenter door de laadstroom in de voeding te beperken en in de tijd uit te smeren (= active PFC). Ik heb geruchten gehoord dat de Behringer iNukes dit niet hebben... Zolang je 1 of 2 amps moet inzetten, geen probleem. Maar als het meer worden... alles heeft een prijs.

De ideale amp kan 4kW RMS leveren en oneindig veel meer piek op 1 16A groepje. Dus voorlopig gaat het aantal piek kWs nog wel omhoog, want we zitten nog niet (ver) boven de 6dB crest factor.

Maar dit hoort eigenlijk in Macs topic...

----------


## DJ Antoon

> Een simpele gelijkrichter zou een piek direct door belasten op het net. Dat kan ook intelligenter door de laadstroom in de voeding te beperken en in de tijd uit te smeren (= active PFC).



Is niet helemaal correct, een PFC circuit zorgt ervoor dat de stroom die uit het net gehaald word zo dicht mogelijk bij een sinus vorm komt.
Het word dus wel iets uitgesmeerd ten opzichte van de piek die een gelijkrichter normaal in een buffer elco creëert, (enkel op de toppen van de sinus) maar langer als 10ms (50Hz gelijk gericht) duurt dat dus vaak niet. 

Nu kan er na het PFC circuit een extra buffering gemaakt worden, deze kan er wel voor zorgen dat het over meerdere periodes uitgesmeerd word. Dit samen kan een mooie stroom opname en een grote reserve geven.

Maar die mooie plm's hebben toch een circuit dat de netstroom monitort en deze beperkt in het geval van te hoge stroom?

----------


## SPS

> (saillant detail : een Watt is een hoeveelheid energie PerSeconde !  ))



Correctie: De joule is eenheid van energie. (vermogen x tijd)

----------


## Gast1401081

Correctie : de watt is één joule per één seconde. 

Mag ook 2 joule per halve seconde zijn, of een derde joule per 3 seconden.  
Bottom line in de opmerking "een hoeveelheid PerSeconde" is waarmee de energie gedefinieerd wordt, en dus kan een korte bassklap best 12000 joule per halve seconde zijn terwijl de amp de andere helft van die seconde z'n elco's weer vol staat te zuigen .

----------


## SPS

Nee! Een watt is 1V*1A (dc). Zit geen tijdselement in.
De eenheid joule is 1watt gedurende 1sec!

quote:
De *joule* (symbool *J*) is de internationale (SI) eenheid van energie. De joule is vernoemd naar James Prescott Joule. De joule is gedefinieerd als de energie die nodig is om een object te verplaatsen met een kracht van 1 newton over een afstand van 1 meter.
Een joule is dus een wattseconde. 


Terug naar school Mac! :Big Grin: 

zie:http://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Joule

----------


## MusicXtra

Mannen, volgens mij zijn we nu wel heel ver van het topic af aan het dwalen......

----------


## Turboke

Ja het ging hier over nieuwe top.

----------


## SPS

> Ja het ging hier over nieuwe top.



+10!!!!!!!!(om aan 10 tekens te komen) :Wink:

----------


## Gast1401081

Eh, een volt is een joule per coulomb, een ampère is een coulomb per seconde, een watt is dus een joule per seconde.

Kom maar op met die school. 

Dat een hoeveelheid energie berekend kan worden door het vermogen met de tijd te vermenigvuldigen is logisch, maar niet de definitie, die is net andersom. Zoals je zelf al aangeeft is de joule een SI eenheid, en de watt is daarvan afgeleid. 



En dan kom je met 120000 watt burst (want dat doe je) aan heel andere vermogens dan als je gaat lassen, of water koken.

Terug naar school dus maar, SPS...

----------


## PvG

In het kader van "we waren toch al verdwaald en de weg kwijt in dit topic"... Kan een mod dit deel van deze discussie verplaatsen naar Macs topic??




> Is niet helemaal correct, een PFC circuit zorgt ervoor dat de stroom die uit het net gehaald word zo dicht mogelijk bij een sinus vorm komt.
> Het word dus wel iets uitgesmeerd ten opzichte van de piek die een gelijkrichter normaal in een buffer elco creëert, (enkel op de toppen van de sinus) maar langer als 10ms (50Hz gelijk gericht) duurt dat dus vaak niet.



Dat noemen we een filter en bestaat uit spoelen en/of condensatoren. Dit filter laat alleen lage frequenties door en onderdrukt de hogere harmonischen (veelvouden van 100Hz) in de netstroom veroorzaakt door de gelijkrichter op de toppen van de netspanningssinus. Om dat dit filter uit passieve onderdelen bestaat noemen we dit "passive PFC".




> Nu kan er na het PFC circuit een extra buffering gemaakt worden, deze kan er wel voor zorgen dat het over meerdere periodes uitgesmeerd word. Dit samen kan een mooie stroom opname en een grote reserve geven.



Hiervoor is een tussentrap nodig die een extra voedingsrail maakt (met hogere spanning). Deze spanning mag dan wat ademen om de piekstromen op het net te verlagen en uit te smeren. Hier zijn actieve componenten voor nodig. Dit heet dus "active PFC".

Terug on-topic: Wat zit er in de BA-amp?

----------


## jack

plaatje van de binnenkant en achterkant graag? 
zit er veel verschil in power met de "oude" ba amp?

----------


## Gast1401081

> +10!!!!!!!!(om aan 10 tekens te komen)



Dan moet je maar geen vaudten in een topic schrijven....





> Tja, 34 jaar Philips ervaring vlak je niet zo maar uit he



Oeps.......

----------


## SPS

> Dan moet je maar geen vaudten in een topic schrijven....
> 
> 
> 
> Oeps.......



Hij blijft op de man spelen. Ik volg de suggestie van een aantal anderen maar en ban jouw "bijdragen" (ahum) voortaan.
Wat een gemoedsrust................

----------


## teunos

> Correctie : de watt is één joule per één seconde. 
> 
> Mag ook 2 joule per halve seconde zijn, of een derde joule per 3 seconden.  
> Bottom line in de opmerking "een hoeveelheid PerSeconde" is waarmee de energie gedefinieerd wordt, en dus kan een korte bassklap best 12000 joule per halve seconde zijn terwijl de amp de andere helft van die seconde z'n elco's weer vol staat te zuigen .



Cool, Mac je hebt net een perpetuum mobile ontdekt. Schrijf mij daar maar voor in! 2 joule per halve seconde is namelijk 4 (J/s).
Deze post puur en alleen om aan te duiden dat we aan het muggenziften zijn en ik echt strontziek wordt van hoe het forum hier vernaggeld wordt door onzin. Ik ben af en toe gewoon bang om te posten omdat er toch wel weer iemand een of ander spelll-ing's vaudtje uitvist, of op de man gaat spelen met weet ik veel wat. Hou toch eens op, iedereen!

Edit: voor de mindere mensen, ga je hier maar weer aan dood ergeren hoeveel fouten hier in zitten.

----------


## Gast1401083

> Cool, Mac je hebt net een perpetuum mobile ontdekt. Schrijf mij daar maar voor in! 2 joule per halve seconde is namelijk 4 (J/s).



oeps -  daar gaat de oudejaarschampagne.,..





> Correctie : de watt is één joule per één seconde. 
> 
> Mag ook 2 joule per TWEEEEEEEE  seconde zijn, of een DRIEEEEE  joule per  DRIIEEEEEEEEER seconden. 
> Bottom line in de opmerking "een hoeveelheid PerSeconde" is waarmee de energie gedefinieerd wordt, en dus kan een korte bassklap best 12000 joule per halve seconde zijn terwijl de amp de andere helft van die seconde z'n elco's weer vol staat te zuigen .







> Deze post puur en alleen om aan te duiden dat we aan het muggenziften zijn en ik echt strontziek wordt van hoe het forum hier vernaggeld wordt door onzin. Ik ben af en toe gewoon bang om te posten omdat er toch wel weer iemand een of ander spelll-ing's vaudtje uitvist, of op de man gaat spelen met weet ik veel wat. Hou toch eens op, iedereen!
> 
> Edit: voor de mindere mensen, ga je hier maar weer aan dood ergeren hoeveel fouten hier in zitten.




Mijn bedoeling is dat je met allerlei grappen en grollen wel 20.000 watt uit die versterker kan persen, en dat je er vervolgens een  halve seconde niks mee kunt, omdat je elco's dan weer aan het recupereren zijn.

----------


## Gast1401083

> klopt, dat verschijnsel heet crest factor, geloof ik, waarmee de muziek piek vs dal over een paar seconden berekend wordt, waarna de gemiddelde vermogens-stook met 75% verminderd ofzo.  
> 
> (saillant detail : een Watt is een hoeveelheid energie PerSeconde !  ))
> 
> en van Crown weet ik de 5000VZ en de 10.000VZ Mactrotech nog als lompste, net zoals de Crest10001, waar inderdaad 100V/100A doorheen kon. 
> 
> De nieuwe Lab's fp14000 hebben de rail met een 20% opgeschroefd, zag ik, ook een manier om vermogen te winnen. 
> Wel een leuke discussie trouwens, zal dit topic ergens anders ff opnieuw plakken .







> Correctie: De joule is eenheid van energie. (vermogen x tijd)







> Correctie : de watt is één joule per één seconde. 
> 
> (Mag ook 2 joule per halve seconde zijn, of een derde joule per 3 seconden.  --OEPSIES)
> Bottom line in de opmerking "een hoeveelheid PerSeconde" is waarmee de energie gedefinieerd wordt, en dus kan een korte bassklap best 12000 joule per halve seconde zijn terwijl de amp de andere helft van die seconde z'n elco's weer vol staat te zuigen .







> Nee! Een watt is 1V*1A (dc). Zit geen tijdselement in.
> De eenheid joule is 1watt gedurende 1sec!
> 
> quote:
> De *joule* (symbool *J*) is de internationale (SI) eenheid van energie. De joule is vernoemd naar James Prescott Joule. De joule is gedefinieerd als de energie die nodig is om een object te verplaatsen met een kracht van 1 newton over een afstand van 1 meter.
> Een joule is dus een wattseconde. 
> 
> 
> Terug naar school Mac!
> ...







> Eh, een volt is een joule per coulomb, een ampère is een coulomb per seconde, een watt is dus een joule per seconde.
> 
> Kom maar op met die school. 
> 
> Dat een hoeveelheid energie berekend kan worden door het vermogen met de tijd te vermenigvuldigen is logisch, maar niet de definitie, die is net andersom. Zoals je zelf al aangeeft is de joule een SI eenheid, en de watt is daarvan afgeleid. 
> 
> 
> 
> En dan kom je met 120000 watt burst (want dat doe je) aan heel andere vermogens dan als je gaat lassen, of water koken.
> ...







> _Hij blijft op de man spelen._ Ik volg de suggestie van een aantal anderen maar en ban jouw "bijdragen" (ahum) voortaan.
> Wat een gemoedsrust................



Leef je uit.

blijft het feit dat ik die vermogensgroei ( net als de PK-groei bij auto's, trouwens) erg spannend vind, temeer daar je er toch geen nut van hebt, omdat de speakers dan in rook opgaan ( -  of 32 ohm zouden moeten zijn) of dat je maar 130 km mag -  soms, dan tenminste...

----------


## jakkes72

> plaatje van de binnenkant en achterkant graag? 
> zit er veel verschil in power met de "oude" ba amp?



Ik ben onderhand wel benieuwd....

----------


## AMX_Pete

> Volgens mij is het een Smiths st1800q OEM, op google staat een photo van de achterkant.



En hoe anders dan bvb een Sanway FP13000 zou het kunnen zijn ?

----------


## MusicXtra

Ik zal vanmiddag even een foto posten van een rackje vol BA amps, ga hier echter geen foto's van de binnenkant posten, heeft geen enkele toegevoegde waarde.
Het verschil met de 'oude' amp is dat die 4*1300 @8 Ohm en 4*2100 @4 Ohm levert tegen 4*1800 @8 Ohm en 4*3200 @4 Ohm voor de nieuwe, een behoorlijk verschil dus.

----------


## showband

alle amps lijken op elkaar printje, wat elco's voedinkje enz. 
maar ze zouden er best ongeveer zo uit kunnen zien:

http://www.avsforum.com/t/1334237/la...one-amplifiers
Om een willekeurig voorbeeld te nemen.

----------


## MusicXtra

De Daltons zijn binnen. :Cool:

----------


## kvdb013

Misschien ook een foto van de achterzijde? Ben benieuwd! 

Misschien een kleine opmerking zonder dat ik als mieren neuker bestempeld wordt.
Klein minpuntje dat alle vier de speakers een ander aanzicht hebben doordat de randen niet zwart zijn? Of wordt dit nog opgelost dmv schuim oid? 

Verder er ziet het er mooi uit, en zullen naar verwachting ook ok klinken! 
Als ze nu net zo populair worden al de Roy donders worsten broodjes hier in het zuiden, dan gaan ze als de welbekende warme broodjes...........

----------


## MusicXtra

Er komt inderdaad nog schuim achter de grilles, hier een foto van de achterzijde.

----------


## kvdb013

Kasten zijn antraciet, en geen spetter structuur?  Of zie ik het verkeerd? 
Vanwaar de keuze voor een kunststof/metalen handgreep bij de 15"kast? 
Al jou kasten zijn toch redelijk herkenbaar aan de gefreesde handgrepen.

----------


## timmetje

Dat ziet er zéér netjes uit!

----------


## djspeakertje

Sander, je hebt de Powersoft modules op de kop hangen. Prima dat de chassisdelen verkeerd om zitten, maar het (volume?) knopje is verdomd lastig draaien als 'ie op de kop zit en je in het pikkedonker met tien bier op (SATB) en een verkeerd ontbijt in je maag probeert het ding wat harder te zetten.

Edit: Of lijkt dat zo?  :Cool: 

Dingetjes zien er inderdaad bijzonder strak en netjes uit. Kleurtje is prima, alleen die randjes en stofdoppies even zwart maken.


Daan

----------


## timmetje

Waar zie jij dat die modules op de kop hangen dan? Wellicht wat minder Chouffe naar binnen werken?  :Wink:

----------


## MusicXtra

Modules zitten zeker niet op z'n kop, die horen zo.
En in de Coax 15 geen gefreesde handgrepen, het ontwerp is zo licht en compact mogelijk gemaakt dus vandaar de keus op inbouw handgrepen.
De Coax15 weegt dan ook een krappe 20kg, dat is erg weinig voor een 1300 Watt 15" top met ingebouwde amp/processor.
Overigens weegt de Coax12 slechts 14 kg.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## MusicSupport

Nee de XLR in en outs zitten op z'n kop in de module. Aan de Powercon en de positie van de kleuren leds en de naam in het midden van het koellichaam zie je dat de module er goed in zit. 

Nette kastjes Sander.

----------


## Outline

Sander, welke doorsnee speakerkabel gebruik/adviseer je voor je systemen? Gezien het vermogen wat er achter hangt 4mm2?

Idd nette kasten! Alleen zeggen die plaatjes geen donder over de klank!... (Lees: Wanneer is de demodag? ;-) )

----------


## MusicXtra

Klopt inderdaad maar daar is wel over nagedacht, meestal zet je de toppen zo neer dat de XLR's boven je hoofd zitten, dan is het alleen maar praktisch dat je de ontgrendeling ziet zitten.

----------


## MusicXtra

> Sander, welke doorsnee speakerkabel gebruik/adviseer je voor je systemen? Gezien het vermogen wat er achter hangt 4mm2?
> 
> Idd nette kasten! Alleen zeggen die plaatjes geen donder over de klank!... ;-)



Dit zijn powered kasten dus is het niet van toepassing.
Verder gebruik ik 2,5mm2, 4mm2 is mij te lomp.

----------


## drbeat

Het zijn pareltjes.. nu nog een dagje opendag bij BROOKLYN....  :Cool:  

Nette kasten.. zijn ze goed te combineren met elkaar?

Ps..doe Ness de groeten daar .  :Wink:

----------


## djspeakertje

> Nee de XLR in en outs zitten op z'n kop in de module. Aan de Powercon en de positie van de kleuren leds en de naam in het midden van het koellichaam zie je dat de module er goed in zit. 
> 
> Nette kastjes Sander.



Daar kwam ik net iets te laat achter, zie de edit. 


Daan

----------


## MusicXtra

> Het zijn pareltjes.. nu nog een dagje opendag bij BROOKLYN....  
> 
> Nette kasten.. zijn ze goed te combineren met elkaar?



't Is iedere dag open dag hier.  :Cool: 
En alle kasten uit de range zijn met elkaar te combineren, het fase gedrag is van alle kasten identiek.

----------


## MusicXtra

Zoals beloofd.

----------


## djspeakertje

En hiermee worden vanaf nu alleen nog monitoren en line-array modules aangestuurd? Of zijn de Prospect en X218 kasten op verzoek ook nog passief leverbaar?


Daan

----------


## daviddewaard

Zeer nette Kastjes, mis alleen vliegstrips en een ethernet aansluiting.
met ogen die je in de kast moet draaien moet je eerst de bouten die erin zitten eruit halen, die vervolgens weer kwijtraken, 
en als je dan de toppen een keer stackt, krijg je last van portnoise van de open schroefgaten.
buiten het feit dat het gewoon een tijdrovende klus is elke keer de ogen erin-eruit draaien.
voor de install markt maakt dat dan weer geen moer uit.

Is toch erg handig als je input eq en delay in het kastje kan doen,  scheel weer een losse systeem processor

amprack is ook helemaal top en netjes,  misschien nog de aansluitplaat laten screen printen met kanaal nummers/ logo?

----------


## FOHje

krijg kippenvel als ik hierna kijk  :Smile:

----------


## MusicXtra

> Is toch erg handig als je input eq en delay in het kastje kan doen,  scheel weer een losse systeem processor



Is nou juist net de bedoeling dat je niks fout kunt doen bij deze kastjes, keuze uit 4 presets en een volume regelaar is wat erop zit, dat is dus een heel bewuste keus die ik gemaakt heb. Zelfde geld voor de vliegpunten, vliegstrips erin werkt kostenverhogend terwijl de kastjes in 80% van de gevallen gewoon op een statief worden gezet.

----------


## DJ Antoon

> last van portnoise van de open schroefgaten.
> buiten het feit dat het gewoon een tijdrovende klus is elke keer de ogen erin-eruit draaien.



Als het slim gemaakt is lekt dat niet...

----------


## peterwagner

> Is nou juist net de bedoeling dat je niks fout kunt doen bij deze kastjes, keuze uit 4 presets en een volume regelaar is wat erop zit, dat is dus een heel bewuste keus die ik gemaakt heb. Zelfde geld voor de vliegpunten, vliegstrips erin werkt kostenverhogend terwijl de kastjes in 80% van de gevallen gewoon op een statief worden gezet.



Daarom is die Xilica 8080 zo handig, je kan 8 inputs naar 8 verschillende speakers sturen. Er gaan geen outputs op aan crossover-uitgangen.

----------


## desolation

eenmaal je met systemen begint te werken is zon xilica nog aardig complex eigenlijk, je moet namelijk voor elke setup nog een aparte preset schrijven. met je presets in de kasten heb je dat niet.

pas als er een third party processor komt die werkt zoals bv Crown met Performance Manager of Nexo met NEMO, waar je per versterkerkanaal kan toewijzen welk cabinet er achter staat en de software interface zelf alle processing kanalen berekent om fase coherent te zijn is een losse processor echt terug handiger.

----------


## MusicXtra

In de kasten zitten 4 presets, full-range, full-range extended low, 100Hz voor gebruik met sub en 200Hz voor gebruik als front-fill of delay.
Fasegedrag aanpassen is niet nodig, dat is al gebeurd in de presets.
Die Xilica, of welke processor dan ook, gebruik je dus alleen maar om de delay in te stellen en geloof mij maar, de klank is dusdanig dat je geen EQ settings hoeft te wijzigen. :Cool:

----------


## peterwagner

> In de kasten zitten 4 presets, full-range, full-range extended low, 100Hz voor gebruik met sub en 200Hz voor gebruik als front-fill of delay.
> Fasegedrag aanpassen is niet nodig, dat is al gebeurd in de presets.
> Die Xilica, of welke processor dan ook, gebruik je dus alleen maar om de delay in te stellen en geloof mij maar, de klank is dusdanig dat je geen EQ settings hoeft te wijzigen.



Nee ok, de klank van de kasten zelf hoe je niet te wijzigen. Maar stel je voor dat je ze in een grote betonnen zaal in onze hoofdstad neer zet. Met zo'n akoestiek moet je alsnog behoorlijk EQ'en. Ik had het dus ook over de main-EQ, die je in de Xilica zou kunnen gebruiken.

----------


## MusicXtra

Dat kan inderdaad en werkt ook een heel stuk makkelijker dan naar ieder kastje een ethernet-kabel trekken.

----------


## MusicSupport

Ik zie geen ingangs impendantie schakelaar voor keuze tussen mic of line signaal? Zou een gemiste kans zijn. (IMHO) Zat mensen die er zo een micro in willen rammen en als het kastje dan alleen line signaal slikt dan gaat het ineens niet zo hard meer. Toch?

Combikabel met 1,5mm2 of 2,5mm2 is meer dan voldoende voor deze actieve kastjes. Het verlies treed eerder op in de versterkermodule dan in de kabel. 

[EDIT] De vraag van Richard ging waarschijnlijk over de gehele passive range producten. [/EDIT]

----------


## Outline

> Dit zijn powered kasten dus is het niet van toepassing.
> Verder gebruik ik 2,5mm2, 4mm2 is mij te lomp.



Ik vroeg het ook naar aanleiding van het vermogen dat er uit je nieuwe versterkers komt.

4mm2 is inderdaad lomp maar bij deze vermogens tegenwoordig wel de standaard, dus vandaar.






> Combikabel met 1,5mm2 of 2,5mm2 is meer dan voldoende voor deze actieve kastjes. Het verlies treed eerder op in de versterkermodule dan in de kabel. 
> 
> [EDIT] De vraag van Richard ging waarschijnlijk over de gehele passive range producten. [/EDIT]



Correctemundo! Wat betreft de edit dan...

----------


## MusicXtra

> Ik zie geen ingangs impendantie schakelaar voor keuze tussen mic of line signaal? Zou een gemiste kans zijn. (IMHO) Zat mensen die er zo een micro in willen rammen en als het kastje dan alleen line signaal slikt dan gaat het ineens niet zo hard meer. Toch?



Heel handig dat het er niet op zit, komen mensen ook niet in de verleiding om er een microfoon rechtstreeks in te plempen.  :Cool: 
Wanneer mensen op zoek zijn naar dergelijke opties moeten ze vooral geen Brooklyn-Audio kopen maar simpele 'plastic fantastic' kastjes.

----------


## desolation

Daarnaast kom je ook niet in de leuke situaties dat hij per ongeluk nog op mic niveau staat wanneer ze er een DJ set op aansluiten en meteen beginnen te knallen.

----------


## daviddewaard

> Heel handig dat het er niet op zit, komen mensen ook niet in de verleiding om er een microfoon rechtstreeks in te plempen. 
> Wanneer mensen op zoek zijn naar dergelijke opties moeten ze vooral geen Brooklyn-Audio kopen maar simpele 'plastic fantastic' kastjes.



+1 
dat soort schakelaars horen inderdaad niet op professionele sets thuis.
en als je er toch alleen 1 micro op aan wilt sluiten knoop je er een simpel theringer mixertje ofzo tussen

----------


## peterwagner

Proberen mensen nu allemaal dingen te verzinnen die er eventueel ook op zouden kunnen? Volgens mij zijn deze kasten als plug'n play set bedoelt. Je hoeft helemaal niet in de DSP van de kasten zelf te kunnen editen, als ze goed klinken is het toch prima? In bv. Meyer speakers kan je toch ook niet alles editen, die koop je toch ook omdat je ze goed vind klinken?
Bij de speakers van Sander is het gewoon, neerzetten/aansluiten/juiste programma kiezen/gas erop.

----------


## showband

> +1 
> dat soort schakelaars horen inderdaad niet op professionele sets thuis.
> en als je er toch alleen 1 micro op aan wilt sluiten knoop je er een simpel theringer mixertje ofzo tussen



Ben je professioneel als je een mixer tussen je microfoon en een speaker gebruikt?

Als ik een zooi dure 6 inch powered speakers in de inventaris zou hebben. Dan zou ik elke keer als er even ergens een microfoon+speaker neergezet moest worden balen dat ik ze niet kan gebruiken.

Het idee dat een snelle presentatie op een bedrijf professioneler is als je een dure-professionele (musicXtra)speaker gebruikt + een "simpel theringer mixertje" in plaats van een (1) line/mic schakelaar te hebben doet mij pijn aan me knar.

Professioneel is niet HOE je het doet. Maar het resultaat.

leuk dat je de speakers bewust niet MAG gebruiken als monitor op de vloer, als presentatiekastje met microfoon erin of whatever. Maar ik vraag mij echt af hoeveel werk je hebt voor een 2kilowatt 6 inch speaker die van alles niet mag/kan. De grotere kasten kan ik in komen. Maar de 6 inch... ?

----------


## MusicXtra

Al zou er een mic ingang op zitten is de volgende vraag waarom er geen parametrische EQ op zit, waarom geen line-out om opnamen te maken en waarom niet gelijk 2 microfoon ingangen. Met andere woorden, het is nooit goed genoeg, ik heb bewust gekozen voor een zo simpel mogelijk kastje van hoge kwaliteit waar iedere gek mee kan werken en de kans op bedieningsfouten minimaal is.
De 6" is hoofdzakelijk ontworpen als fill voor kroegjes, achtergrond muziek in restaurants en eventueel als delay kastjes op congressen en dergelijke, hij is ook iets minder dan de veronderstelde 2kW. :Stick Out Tongue: 
Dus zeker geen kastje die je als FOH voor de plaatselijke rockband gaat gebruiken.

----------


## DJ Antoon

> Je hoeft helemaal niet in de DSP van de kasten zelf te kunnen editen, als ze goed klinken is het toch prima? In bv. Meyer speakers kan je toch ook niet alles editen, die koop je toch ook omdat je ze goed vind klinken?
> Bij de speakers van Sander is het gewoon, neerzetten/aansluiten/juiste programma kiezen/gas erop.



Toch zijn er wel merken die een beperkte instel mogelijkheid bieden. Juist omdat niet iedereen het zelfde wil. (Lees de andere threads maar over amerikaanse en europese EV parameters in de losse processors)
Het ligt er maar net aan hoeveel tijd in ontwikkeling je erin kunt en wilt stoppen.
Het gebodende is wel een goede bruikbare basis.

Ik vind ook dat een mic input er niet op thuis hoort!

----------


## NesCio01

Toch wel leuk  :Embarrassment: ,

ergens zijn we allemaal een beetje ontwikkelaars in de dop,
zelf ben ik meer van het door- of naontwikkelen, iets waarvan
ik lees dat velen dat ook zijn.

Sander heeft een aantal leuke kastjes ontwikkeld, heeft goed
nagedacht over wat erg marktconform is in veel voorkomende
situaties en heeft hierbij, als materiedeskundig duidelijke keuzes
gemaakt over wat wel en wat niet in en aan de kast.

De kasten zijn gemaakt voor een duidelijke doelgroep.
Ben jij die doelgroep, mooi ok, vooral kopen en gebruiken.
Ben jij geen doelgroep omdat je op het kerkhof een opname-
en een WL unit en een accu in de kast wilt hebben, dan niet kopen 
en een Fohn kopen.

Maar even iets anders.
Ik heb het geluk mogen smaken om de 12" en de 15" te mogen beluisteren
 en heb ze zelfs '_in handen hat_'. Van het vast hebben word je rug iig erg blij.
Met ingebouwde amp valt het gewicht reuze mee. De 12" neem je zo mee,
1 in iedere hand.

Dan het horen, wat tegelijkertijd ook beleven is! Natuurlijk heeft ieder z'n voorkeur,
maar ik ben onder de indruk van wat deze Daltons presteren zeg.
Zelfs zwaar belast blijven ze strak en zuiver in alle frequenties.

Verder mocht ik ook de Prospectset dan eindelijk horen.
(trouwe lezers weten dat ik wat heb met de naam  :Cool: )
Ook hierover niets dan lof. 
De set up was 2 x een enkele 18" op elkaar en daarboven 
een 15" top.
Sjonge wat gaan die 18" laag, diep en wat een druk zeg,
de top houdt ze makkelijk bij en het geheel is een plezier
om naar te luisteren. Ook hier kon ik niet ontdekken wat ik 
miste. Alles is er en dan ook nog eens transparant en sprankelend
en dat blijft zo, ook als je de boel flink opentrekt, wow.

Sander, nog bedankt voor de tijd, tips, trucs, meeting, tuning, amp
en het warme vocht, o ja de lunch niet te vergeten  :Smile: .

grtz

Nes

----------


## Outline

> Al zou er een mic ingang op zitten is de volgende vraag waarom er geen parametrische EQ op zit, waarom geen line-out om opnamen te maken en waarom niet gelijk 2 microfoon ingangen. Met andere woorden, het is nooit goed genoeg, ik heb bewust gekozen voor een zo simpel mogelijk kastje van hoge kwaliteit waar iedere gek mee kan werken en de kans op bedieningsfouten minimaal is.



Ik heb nog nooit iemand horen klagen over het gebrek aan aansluitmogelijkheden op een Axys-kast. Ook heb ik nog nooit iemand gesproken die het voor elkaar had gekregen om een Axys-kast verkeerd aan te sluiten.

Daarnaast ben ik (zeker in de dry hire) enorm voorstander van het 'KISS'-principe. Want hoe minder er fout kan worden aangesloten, des te meer kans heb je dat je je spullen heel terug krijgt.

Sander, even iets anders: Laat jij je kasten door een ander bouwen/assembleren? Omdat je altijd aangeeft dat er weer nieuwe kasten zijn 'afgeleverd'.

----------


## MusicXtra

> Sander, even iets anders: Laat jij je kasten door een ander bouwen/assembleren? Omdat je altijd aangeeft dat er weer nieuwe kasten zijn 'afgeleverd'.



De prototypes worden door mij zelf gebouwd waarbij ik de panelen CNC gefreesd laat komen, de productie laat ik inderdaad bouwen. In het begin heb ik zelfs alles nog met de bovenfrees zelf gefreesd maar dat heeft als grote nadeel dat eventuele fouten in het ontwerp voor de CNC machines niet aan het licht komen.

----------


## jakkes72

'k zal waarschijnlijk iets gemist hebben ergens, maar zijn ze ook als monitor te gebruiken?

----------


## djspeakertje

Vast, maar de kast leent zich er niet echt voor, het zijn gewoon trapeze-vorm kasten, geen extra kantje om het ding als monitor neer te leggen.


Daan

----------


## MusicXtra

Deze serie is niet als floormonitor inzetbaar, daar heb ik de floor-monitor voor.  :Cool: 
Die floor-monitor is overigens wel als top op een statief te zetten.

----------


## theo

Ok ik ben bij Sander geweest ,om de coax serie te beluisteren .
Ben namelijk nog steeds op zoek naar een klein lekker setje.
mijn ervaringen de set klonk erg lekker veel diepgang en erg gedetailleerd.
Had mijn dynacord setje meegenomen, deze ging in volume goed mee, deed daar niet voor onder.
Maar de klank van de coax was beduidend beter.
En nu heb ik al een opgeleukt setje ,drie weg aangestuurd met dikke labs, en in tijd gezet door Timo.
Maar mijn dynacord kwam bij lange na, kwa klank niet in de buurt.
wel is er in de set zo te horen dikke boost in t laag,
Maar chapeau, een erg goede set.
Ik wacht je mail af Sander!!!

----------


## MusicXtra

Ondertussen gaan de ontwikkelingen gewoon door, na 5 jaar een nieuwe X218 ontwikkeld. De kast is 30 mm breder geworden, poorten in het front zijn vervangen door een 50% grotere poort tussen de drivers.
Verder is het een powered sub, er komt een 4kW amp module in. Resultaat is een sub welke ten opzichte van de X218MK1 zonder enige vorm van processing bij 35Hz 9dB!! meer output geeft en een vlakke response met -3dB punten op 30Hz en 100Hz.
De fase response is identiek aan alle andere Brooklyn-Audio subs waardoor combineren geen enkel probleem is.



De paarse lijn is zonder processing, de blauwe lijn is met low shelf 50Hz +3 dB.

----------


## jadjong

Er zitten handvatten in. Hebben we dat ook weer gehad. :Big Grin:

----------


## jakkes72

Alleen de plaatsing van de wielen is nog niet helemaal optimaal.. :Smile: 
Maar het lijkt dat er een wielplaat voor komt te zitten als ik de uitsparingen zo zie.

----------


## MusicXtra

Dit is ook een prototype, de definitieve versie wordt inderdaad met een afneembare wielplaat op het front uitgerust.

----------


## NesCio01

Ziet er goed uit, Sander.

Wellicht wat diep, maar je zult je ampmodule
ook ergens kwijt moeten, toch.

Ben benieuwd wat het gewicht gaat doen en,
...
...

hoe ze klinken, voelen......

grzt

Nes

----------


## MusicXtra

Hij is niet dieper dan de vorige X218, de exacte afmetingen zijn: 600*730*900 mm en het gewicht ligt rond de 80kg.
De amp module neemt maar heel weinig plaats in, verwaarloosbaar voor de kastinhoud.
De klank is super, vergelijkbaar met de Prospect sub, dus erg strak, warm en vooral erg diep ding brengt alles in de buurt aan het trillen.
Een ieder die mij en vooral de Brooklyn-Audio luidsprekers kent weet inmiddels dat ik niet overdrijf met mijn omschrijving, dat is nu niet anders. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## qvt

Heb je er in maart 16 om te verhuren? Wil ze wel eens proberen  :Smile:

----------


## MusicXtra

Maandag wordt er begonnen aan een voorserie van 8 stuks, met die 8 ga ik eerst nog een tijdje testen voor er meer gemaakt worden.
Uiteindelijk wil ik er voor eigen verhuur 24 hebben maar in maart heb ik er dus 8 beschikbaar.

----------


## MusicXtra

Eerste batch van de X218P is klaar 32kW aan brute power.  :Stick Out Tongue: 

En een kijkje op de amp modules.

----------


## ethen

Sander dit ziet er super mooi en strak uit.

----------


## jakkes72

valt niet echt in de categorie nieuwe top...

----------


## timmetje

Als ie voor elk product een nieuw draadje aanmaakt is 't ook niet goed...

Ziet er prima uit hoor Sander!

----------


## purplehaze

..als er iemand echt hard wil in de carnavalsoptocht is dit een serieuze kandidaat!.. Geintje


Complimenten ziet er strak uit.

----------


## desolation

Zien er zeer zeker mooie kastjes uit.

Zijn er ook plannen voor een actieve prospect ?

----------


## drbeat

Mooi spulleke!! zou er wel eens met de band over willen spelen Sander!!!  :Wink: 

Even een gekke vraag, maar als je deze subs nu in samenspraak met je prospect top, je line Array of je Daltons gaat gebruiken, hoe kun je de processor dan instellen? want deze versterkers hebben toch een processor aan boord? of heb je daar standaard instellingen voor in de sub gebouwd voor de prospect en daltons, en voor de line Array in samenwerking met een losse processor? 

Wordt wel een heel serieus merk dat BA!! Zien we over nu en tien jaar ook een Sander met een baard op Youtube die uitlegd waarom en hoe BA zo groot is uitgegroeid als wereldspeler?   :Wink:

----------


## MusicXtra

Alle powered luidsprekers hebben inderdaad hun eigen DSP aan boord.
Alle powered luidsprekers van Brooklyn-Audio hebben een identieke fase response, iedere combinatie is dus mogelijk.
In combinatie met de non-powered kasten zoals de line-array of Prospect kunnen de subs aan een output van de processor gehangen worden.
Dan hebben de subs als extra delay de latency van de processor en staan ze netjes op tijd.
Bij de line-array zullen de subs toch altijd apart op tijd gezet worden.
Misschien leg ik over 10 jaar wel uit waarom BA groot is geworden maar dan wel zonder die baard.  :Cool:

----------


## drbeat

> Alle powered luidsprekers hebben inderdaad hun eigen DSP aan boord.
> Alle powered luidsprekers van Brooklyn-Audio hebben een identieke fase response, iedere combinatie is dus mogelijk.
> In combinatie met de non-powered kasten zoals de line-array of Prospect kunnen de subs aan een output van de processor gehangen worden.
> Dan hebben de subs als extra delay de latency van de processor en staan ze netjes op tijd.
> Bij de line-array zullen de subs toch altijd apart op tijd gezet worden.
> Misschien leg ik over 10 jaar wel uit waarom BA groot is geworden maar dan wel zonder die baard.



Helder! En ik gun je het van harte Sander, ook zonder baard...  :Wink:

----------


## MusicXtra

Nieuwe clip van Sharon Doorson featuring Brooklyn-Audio with the wall of sound. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IEkxniqKiLs  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## JosV

Handig om te weten dat je zo'n grote verhuur voorraad hebt Sander!  :Wink:

----------


## MusicXtra

> Handig om te weten dat je zo'n grote verhuur voorraad hebt Sander!



Dit was alleen maar de linker kant, rechts staat net buiten beeld. :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Tummy

de tiefes.. geen beeld/montage trucage gebruikt met die wall?

----------


## NesCio01

> Nieuwe clip van Sharon Doorson featuring Brooklyn-Audio with the wall of sound. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IEkxniqKiLs



Erg leuk om naar te kijken, en dat niet enkel omdat Sharon 
in de clip speelt (wel een zeer substantieel aandeel)!
Vette set up zo Sander, goed bezig man!

Ik las al ergens de vraag: '_Wordt dit de testset voor 6 april_?'


grtz

Nes

----------


## MusicXtra

> Ik las al ergens de vraag: '_Wordt dit de testset voor 6 april_?'
> 
> 
> grtz
> 
> Nes



Ik heb zo het idee dat die vraag al eerder bij je op was gekomen.  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Maar als jij ff helpt stapelen dan neem ik dat setje wel mee hoor.

----------


## NesCio01

..........
 :Embarrassment:  :Cool:  :Stick Out Tongue: 
..........

----------


## vdlaanlichtengeluid

Even zonder gekheid? Is dit de voorraad dit je hebt staan?

----------


## kvdb013

Lijkt me niet, in 1 scène tel ik meer dan 120 toppen. 
Wel leuk gedaan. 
Net zo'n geluid wedstrijd uit het verre oosten  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## vdlaanlichtengeluid

Niemand weet hoeveel brooklyn audio er al daadwerkelijk is uitgeleverd dus ja... De kracht lijkt me het netwerk van de gebruikers waardoor je zoiets voor elkaar zou kunnen boxen...

----------


## arjenv

alleen jammer dat het zulke vreselijke muziek is......:-)  maar ziet er strak uit, die wall of sound. Eigelijk loopt ze gewoon in de weg...beeldvervuiling..

----------


## MusicXtra

Voor de freaks onder ons, druk doende geweest om de fase en frequentie response van de Prospect set te verbeteren met dit als resultaat.

Vanaf 200 Hz blijft de fase response binnen +/- 25º en tussen 35Hz en 20kHz blijft de frequentie response binnen +/- 3dB en vanaf 1kHz zelfs binnen +/- 1dB!
Metingen zijn allemaal verricht met een gekalibreerde Behringer UCM8000 meetmicrofoon.
Grootste probleem hierbij is dat de pink noise generator van Smaart hier niet nauwkeuriger is. :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## MELO

Volgens mij werkt je e-mail niet Sander, ik heb de nieuwe preset nog niet binnen...

----------


## jakkes72

da's het nadeel (nog) De eindgebruiker kan geen presets wijzigen, ook niet in het geval van een update...  :Frown:

----------


## MusicXtra

Dat hoeft ook niet, de presets die in de amp modules komen zijn uitontwikkeld, daar komt dus geen update meer op.
Melo heeft het over de eerste generatie presets welke voor de Xilica zijn ontwikkeld, toen was de product range nog niet compleet en speelde het nog niet om alle fase traces gelijk te trekken.
Hij krijgt, net als alle andere klanten binnenkort dus nieuwe presets per mail welke hij zelf in de Xilica kan laden.

----------


## daviddewaard

> alleen jammer dat het zulke vreselijke muziek is......:-)



 dat is nog wel een behoorlijk understatement, waar gaat t naartoe met hetgene wat tegenwoordig door moet gaan voor muziek,  ik noem het liever sinusverkrachting

----------


## MusicXtra

Het heeft wat voeten in aarde gehad maar het is gelukt om de complete Brooklyn-Audio range een identiek fase gedrag te geven binnen +/-40º tussen 300Hz en 16kHz.
Groen is de Prospect set, oranje de Coax12, rose de Coax8 en blauw de Coax6.
De X218 en Prospect sub sluiten hier perfect bij aan zodat het doel om alles onderling met elkaar te kunnen combineren helemaal bereikt is.  :Cool:

----------


## MELO

Dit weekend op pad geweest met prospect set voorzien van nieuwe presets.
in 1 woord: geweldig! 

Nog meer definitie waarneembaar, het mixen wordt steeds eenvoudiger. 
Bij gitaren en vocalen totaal geen eq nodig gehad, alles vlak...

sander bedankt!

----------


## animaldrums

Alles vlak?  Welke microfoons heb je gebruikt??

----------


## vdlaanlichtengeluid

Ook ik heb gisteren mogen luisteren naar BA... Hier is maar 1 woord voor... GEWELDIG! Zou fijn en rustig. Hier kun je niet moe van worden. Ook hebben we mijn DHZ sub gemeten en getest hierover meer in het topic van mijn zelfbouwproject.

----------


## NesCio01

Sander,

Mis ik hier een set?




grtz

Nes

----------


## MusicXtra

Aan de Vdosc set te zien is die foto nog van het pre BA tijdperk.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## salsa

Wel grappig om te zien dat NEXO het minste subs heeft staan (2x dubbel 18 inch), JBL het meest...

Dat zegt wel wat..

----------


## desolation

dat nexo een ondergedimensioneerd systeem heeft gezet? dat JBL serieuze overkill heeft geplaatst? 
met alle respect, maar zonder te horen zegt dat gewoon niets  :Smile:

----------


## MusicXtra

Om weer ff on-topic te komen: De eerste batch Powered Prospect zit eraan te komen.
De top wordt daarbij drieweg actief met 2000 watt op het laag, 500 watt op het mid en 500 watt op het hoog aan versterker vermogen.
De kick krijgt een 1500 watt amp module en de sub een 2100 watt amp module.
Met de vier presets op iedere module kun je iedere mogelijke combinatie van top, kick en sub maken, kwestie van stapelen, per cabinet de juiste preset selecteren en de set is gebruiksklaar.

----------


## sjig

Het klinkt met de post beter  :Wink: 

Hoop ze ooit ook een keer te kunnen beluisteren. Heb er nog geen 1 negatief woord over gevonden, en dat maak je nauwelijks mee als het op geluid aankomt (te schel, te traag, te duur, te weet ik het).

----------


## Ericsamandj

> Het klinkt met de post beter 
> 
> Hoop ze ooit ook een keer te kunnen beluisteren. Heb er nog geen 1 negatief woord over gevonden, en dat maak je nauwelijks mee als het op geluid aankomt (te schel, te traag, te duur, te weet ik het).



Ik ga de prospect set komend weekend eindelijk horen, welliswaar met mijn eigen subs gecombineerd. maar het zal vast lekker gaan. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## MusicXtra

Zolang je subs maar goed in fase staan met de toppen, als dat niet zo is doen zelfs de Prospect toppen het niet lekker.

----------


## MusicXtra

> Het klinkt met de post beter 
> 
> Hoop ze ooit ook een keer te kunnen beluisteren. Heb er nog geen 1 negatief woord over gevonden, en dat maak je nauwelijks mee als het op geluid aankomt (te schel, te traag, te duur, te weet ik het).



En daarmee bevestig je mijn stelling dat echt goed geluid geen smaak kwestie is maar puur een technische kwestie. Een systeem dat geen grote onregelmatigheden heeft in de frequentie response en een zo vlak mogelijke fase response heeft wordt door iedereen als mooi ervaren.

----------


## Ericsamandj

> Zolang je subs maar goed in fase staan met de toppen, als dat niet zo is doen zelfs de Prospect toppen het niet lekker.



Dat zal moeten blijken, we hebben een ochtend de tijd om de settings aan te passen. :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## MusicXtra

Heb je Smaart tot je beschikking?

----------


## salsa

> dat nexo een ondergedimensioneerd systeem heeft gezet? dat JBL serieuze overkill heeft geplaatst? 
> met alle respect, maar zonder te horen zegt dat gewoon niets



Hmmm, het gaat hier duidelijk om een shoot-out, dus waarom zou je overkill moeten zetten? De klant zal zeker niet onder de indruk zijn met die aantallen i.v.m de overigen.. Wat denk jij?

Heb jij ooit wel eens die CD18 gehoort dan?

 :Confused: 

Dave

----------


## desolation

LS1200, CD18, RS15, RS18, ik ken ze goed. maar daar gaat het niet om, het gaat me erom dat op een plaatje je niets kan horen. 

en horen is nu eenmaal waar het met geluid over gaat. wat ik heb gehoord bij Sander, dat klonk gewoon op en top. zelfs in akoestisch niet optimale omstandigheden was de Prospect met het hand op het hart een van de beste geluidssystemen die ik ooit heb gehoord. en dat is vooral omdat het een eerlijk systeem is, dat opgebouwd is volgens het "wat goes in comes out, but louder" principe. daarom kan je ook elke aanpassing met een GEQ meteen horen in elke frequentie op een quasi gelijk niveau. 
ook de nieuwe Coax topjes hebben voor hun formaat en gewicht echt een indrukwekkend resultaat, zelfs zonder sub eronder kwam er echt een dikke klank uit de Coax12.

----------


## kristof_dani

Hey Sander, 

ook mijn complimenten! Ik was bij de luistersessie aangenaam verrast.

Vooral de combinatie klank - compactheid - rendement vind ik top. Dit ben ik tot nu toe bij geen ander merk/systeem tegengekomen!

Van zodra ik mijn Dynacord xa-2 verkocht krijg, hoor je van me!

Beste groeten en nog bedankt voor de fijne ontvangst.

----------


## RayM

> En daarmee bevestig je mijn stelling dat echt goed geluid geen smaak kwestie is maar puur een technische kwestie. Een systeem dat geen grote onregelmatigheden heeft in de frequentie response en een zo vlak mogelijke fase response heeft wordt door iedereen als mooi ervaren.



Dat is natuurlijk onzin. Het is wel degelijk ook een kwestie van smaak en interpretatie. Plus alle andere factoren waar je van afhankelijk bent.

----------


## MusicXtra

> Dat is natuurlijk onzin. Het is wel degelijk ook een kwestie van smaak en interpretatie. Plus alle andere factoren waar je van afhankelijk bent.



Nee, dat is het niet, de mix die je erop maakt, daar laat je je eigen smaak op los en die is weer mede afhankelijk van de muziek stijl.
Een schilder wil graag een wit doek, dan is hij vrij in de keuze van zijn kleuren en wordt rood ook rood.
Een geluidstechnicus wil een neutraal systeem dat perfect weergeeft wat erin gestopt wordt, dan klinkt een contra bas ook als een contra bas, een piano als een piano en een snare als een snare.

----------


## arjenv

Eens met Sander. De installatie moet doen wat j wilt dat het doet. Een set die een bepaalde kleuring geeft is in mijn ogen een set die niet goed op elkaar is afgestemd. Maar of je een "ouderwetse" gestaakte set neemt of een array set, is afhankelijk wat je er mee moet doen. Dat is in mijn ogen eigenlijk de enige keuze die je moet maken. In wat voor een soort ruimte kom je te zitten en hoeveel mensen komen er, en wat moet je versterken natuurlijk.
De "kleuring" die je er aan geeft doe je met je randapparatuur.

----------


## desolation

Daarnaast is een systeem met een vlakke respons ook een voordeel als je dan te maken krijgt met "allerhande factoren". Sta je met een systeem dat snel last heeft van feedback in het hoog omdat het "fris" klinkt in een galmhok te draaien, dan moet je veel meer corrigeren dan met een neutraal systeem dat een hogere gain before feedback heeft.

Het is hetzelfde als met een racewagen. Als ik een wagen heb die in de basis een neutraal rijgedrag vertoont en een lineaire vermogensopbouw heeft en ik ga daarmee driftracen, dan kan ik nog steeds aanpassingen doen in camber en spoor om ervoor te zorgen dat hij makkelijker uitbreekt achteraan maar toch gecontroleerd kan schuiven.
Begin ik echter met een wagen die een vertraging heeft op zijn turbo, met een vermogenspiek aan 4000rpm en met een gewichtsbalans die teveel naar voor ligt, dan wordt het al veel moeilijker om hem zo bij te stellen dat ik gecontroleerd mee kan gaan driften.

----------


## MusicXtra

Eerste batch binnen van de Prospect set in 'rijtjeshuis zwart' en ondoorzichtige grilles.
Moet zeggen dat zelfs ik het mooi vind.

----------


## drbeat

> Eerste batch binnen van de Prospect set in 'rijtjeshuis zwart' en ondoorzichtige grilles.
> Moet zeggen dat zelfs ik het mooi vind.



zeker zeker mooi dat setje....hadden ze geen grotere stikkers met BA???  :Stick Out Tongue:  

vanwaar de move van het rijtjeshuis zwart?? wordt dit de standaard??

----------


## jakkes72

waarschijnlijk omdat er klanten zijn die dit toch wel graag zo willen hebben.. (ik  :Smile:  ). Toppen zien er zeer netjes uit!

----------


## showband

net tijdens het voetjebal haal je het oranje er af. hahahaha  :Wink:

----------


## highendsyl

foto van de achterkant?

----------


## frederic

Wat is de diameter van die ponsgaten? En hoeveel ruimte zit er tussen de gaten?

----------


## DJ Antoon

> Wat is de diameter van die ponsgaten? En hoeveel ruimte zit er tussen de gaten?



Rare vraag, wil je het namaken of commentaar leveren op de openheid?
Als ik het zo zie dan zie ik een heel open rooster, wat hooguit wat meer risico geeft wat betreft indeuken.

Net setje zo, en zoals (bijna) alle fabrikanten gaat het uiteindelijk toch naar "gewoon" zwart, er zijn er niet veel die een eigen uitgesproken kleur hebben en dat ook volhouden. Geen verwijt dus.

----------


## jakkes72

Op de foto is het niet echt zichtbaar, maar achter het rooster (met de ponsgaten van +/- 8 mm denk ik) zit nog een soort dun gaas achter gespannen. Zaterdag uitgeprobeerd, is zeer strak gespannen en met de vingers niet los te krijgen of door te prikken... (sorry Sander, maar wou het even weten...)

----------


## drbeat

> Op de foto is het niet echt zichtbaar, maar achter het rooster (met de ponsgaten van +/- 8 mm denk ik) zit nog een soort dun gaas achter gespannen. Zaterdag uitgeprobeerd, is zeer strak gespannen en met de vingers niet los te krijgen of door te prikken... (sorry Sander, maar wou het even weten...)





Kijk het setje wordt ook direct gecontroleerd op pons krachten van vingertjes.... Dus een zeer strak dun gaas achter het rooster.... Dus de BA set heeft onopvallend een PANTY's aan!!!  :Wink: 

Maar Jakkes, dit is jou setje? wat is je werkgebied? 

Sander, Ik begrijp dat je wel afzet hebt. Zou het voor de toekomstige huurders niet een surplus zijn om te weten welke bedrijven met jou systemen werken? En in welk gebied van nederland? misschien helemaal nog niet zo gek??

----------


## jakkes72

> Kijk het setje wordt ook direct gecontroleerd op pons krachten van vingertjes.... Dus een zeer strak dun gaas achter het rooster.... Dus de BA set heeft onopvallend een PANTY's aan!!! 
> 
> Maar Jakkes, dit is jou setje? wat is je werkgebied? 
> 
> Sander, Ik begrijp dat je wel afzet hebt. Zou het voor de toekomstige huurders niet een surplus zijn om te weten welke bedrijven met jou systemen werken? En in welk gebied van nederland? misschien helemaal nog niet zo gek??



De top is/word van mij inderdaad. Voor nieuwe prospect subs ontbreken de financiele middelen nog even. Heb als sub nu SB218MK2 met ervaring. (gebruikt dus)
Werkgebied is bandjes, spraak.

----------


## MusicXtra

> net tijdens het voetjebal haal je het oranje er af. hahahaha



Je bril niet op Showband?  :Stick Out Tongue: 




> Wat is de diameter van die ponsgaten? En hoeveel ruimte zit er tussen de gaten?



Groot en weinig. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 




> Als ik het zo zie dan zie ik een heel open rooster, wat hooguit wat meer risico geeft wat betreft indeuken.



2 mm dikke staalplaat deuk je niet zomaar in, kan dus wel wat hebben.




> Sander, Ik begrijp dat je wel afzet hebt. Zou het voor de toekomstige huurders niet een surplus zijn om te weten welke bedrijven met jou systemen werken? En in welk gebied van nederland? misschien helemaal nog niet zo gek??



Er zwerven inmiddels al een heel stel setjes door Nederland, die weten elkaar inmiddels ook al regelmatig te vinden om bij te huren. Er is dus al een netwerk van gebruikers en op termijn zal dat ook min of meer officieel worden waarbij er vorm van certificering aan gehangen wordt zodat gegarandeerd wordt dat degene die bij je komt huren het spul ook op de juiste manier gebruikt.

----------


## MusicXtra

Hier dan een powered Prospect basis set in vol ornaat. :Cool:

----------


## knorrepot

> Hier dan een powered Prospect basis set in vol ornaat.



Simpel vraagje; hoeveel "man" speel je nou in een beetje feesttent met z'n setje?

----------


## MusicXtra

Simpele vraag, lastig antwoord....
Ergens tussen de 100 en 1000 man. :Cool: 
Ligt aan de soort muziek, soort tent, soort publiek, hoe de set is opgesteld, etc.

----------


## drbeat

> Hier dan een powered Prospect basis set in vol ornaat.



wordt steeds meer een pornosite hier...



...





...systemporn!!!!!"

----------


## jakkes72

> Hier dan een powered Prospect basis set in vol ornaat.



'k mis nog 4 onderdelen van de top..., even dichtplakken Sander..

----------


## Revha

Afgelopen dinsdag een vergelijk gedaan met onze oude set, TT22A met TTS18A van RCF. Wat een verschil, en we dachten dat we al een redelijk set hadden staan. Sander bedankt voor de gastvrijheid en de duidelijke uitleg. Als we ons "openhaard hout" verkocht hebben komen we bij je terug!!

----------


## drummerke

Ik vind vooral goed om te zien dat je ook prima geluid kan maken zonder de micro line array hype die iedere fabrikant volgt. Dat je kiest voor gepowerde incl processing maakt je product in éen keer af. Goed bezig.

----------


## MusicXtra

> Ik vind vooral goed om te zien dat je ook prima geluid kan maken zonder de micro line array hype die iedere fabrikant volgt.



Met zo'n micro line-array kun je onmogelijk prima geluid maken, dat zijn wanproducten ontstaan uit marketing overwegingen en zeker niet uit geluidstechnische overwegingen. Je zult er dus ook nooit een tegenkomen met een Brooklyn-Audio logo erop.

----------


## Dirk Wijnen

Zeer knap werk MusicXtra! Ze zien er zeer strak uit en ben ook zeer benieuwd hoe de powered versie klinkt.
Ik heb momenteel mijn eigen gebouwde topkasten ook vol in gebruik en de klank is ook goed al zeg ik het zelf haha. 
Ik vind de pu coating een stuk netter dan warnex. Zijn de ampmodules met interne DSP of doe je dat extern met een losse processor?

----------


## MusicXtra

De Powered versie klinkt mogelijk een fractie beter dan de non-powered omdat het nu 3 weg actief is, het passieve filter tussen de 2 en 1" driver is hiermee komen te vervallen.
De DSP zit in de versterker modules gebouwd, het is dus letterlijk spanning (alles tussen de 100 en 260V AC is goed) erop, signaal erop, juiste van de 4 presets kiezen en je kunt los.

----------


## highendsyl

Foto van de achterkant PLEASE?

----------


## MusicXtra

> Foto van de achterkant PLEASE?



Nog ff niet, eerst de frontjes voor de amp modules binnen hebben.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## jakkes72

Heb ik de eerste....?

----------


## MusicXtra

Van de powered versie heb jij inderdaad serie nummer 001 en 002....  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## kvdb013

Meteen openschroeven en copieren, omdat de schroefmachine erbij staat? :EEK!:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## jakkes72

> Meteen openschroeven en copieren, omdat de schroefmachine erbij staat?



Mechanisch zou het wel gaan...., echter zit er een OEM 15 inch in, en de settings in de powersoft module zijn beveiligt..

----------


## MusicXtra

Mechanisch ook nog knap lastig, hoorn is ook in eigen beheer ontwikkeld en geproduceerd.  :Cool:

----------


## SPS

> Mechanisch ook nog knap lastig, hoorn is ook in eigen beheer ontwikkeld en geproduceerd.



Met gips een afdruk van maken en copieren maar........... :Big Grin: 
Lang leve de 3D printer!?? :Frown:

----------


## MusicXtra

Ik beweer ook niet dat het onmogelijk is, alleen lastig.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## SPS

> Ik beweer ook niet dat het onmogelijk is, alleen lastig.



Ik ga dat zeker niet doen! Ieder het zijne vind ik, maar de 3D printer mogelijkheden zullen zeker voor copycat door minvermogenden gaan zorgen (algemeen gesproken)

----------


## MusicXtra

Uiteindelijk is alles na te maken, doe je een hoop moeite om iets eruit te laten zien als een Prospect maar het is nog steeds geen Prospect.
Je mist dan nog de DSP settings als je al aan de amp modules kunt komen.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
En uiteindelijk is het best vleiend te zien dat mijn ontwerpen nagemaakt worden, heb er al verschillende gezien die het hebben geprobeerd.

----------


## desolation

de amp modules is niet zo lastig, de programmer interface voor het DSP board daarentegen... die krijg je niet zomaar losgepeuterd  :Smile:

----------


## MusicXtra

En wanneer je die losgepeuterd zou krijgen heb je nog ff een licentie nodig om in de Brooklyn-Audio presets te komen....
Anders krijg je slechts de melding; 'unknown model'. :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## vdlaanlichtengeluid

Kortom eigenlijk best lastig dus... Je kunt ze beter gewoon kopen  :Big Grin:

----------


## MusicXtra

Afgelopen maandag de lappendag in Hoorn van geluid voorzien, niet eerder meegemaakt dat een feest op maandag zoveel bezoekers trok...
Rond een uur of drie 's middags waren er zo'n 5000 bezoekers!

----------


## jakkes72

Moet je wel vermelden dat dit niet met de prospect set gedaan is..

----------


## vdlaanlichtengeluid

Ziet er errug druk uit!

----------


## MusicXtra

Is idd niet met de Prospect gedaan maar met de line-array.
Er stonden meer dan 5000 man op het plein en zelfs de Prospect set heeft zijn grenzen.
Met de line-array was het gewoon goed, tot achterop het plein kwam alles goed door, de 8 X218's onder het podium gaven ook een mooi gelijkmatig en dik sub over het hele plein.

----------


## MusicXtra

Hier een verslag van Brooklyn-Audio tijdens ADE.

----------


## leon001

De speakers zien er zeker tof uit!

----------


## MusicXtra

Druk geweest met het maken van nieuwe foto's voor op de site.  :Cool: 



Coax6

Coax6

Coax12

Prospect top

Prospect kick

----------


## LVG

> Druk geweest met het maken van nieuwe foto's voor op de site. 
> 
> 
> 
> Coax6
> 
> Coax6
> 
> Coax12
> ...



Ziet er erg strak / netjes uit

----------


## DJ Paul M

Ik wil niet zeuren, maar misschien is het volgende keer handiger om alleen tekst te quoten en niet alle plaatjes nog een keer.

Groetjes Paul

----------


## LVG

> Ik wil niet zeuren, maar misschien is het volgende keer handiger om alleen tekst te quoten en niet alle plaatjes nog een keer.
> 
> Groetjes Paul



Omdat ze zo mooi zijn was dat vast niet erg  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## vasco

Er is ook een knop gemaakt om niet onnodig te quoten (Onnodig quote gebruiken), deze staat boven en onder een topic en heet "+ Plaats een Reactie". Dit scheelt kilometers scrollwerk en houd het prettig leesbaar met name op tablets en telefoons.

De reactie van LVG op de foto's had in zijn geheel geen quote hoeven zijn.

----------


## NesCio01

> Druk geweest met het maken van nieuwe foto's voor op de site. 
> 
> 
> 
> Coax6
> 
> Coax6
> 
> Coax12
> ...



Idd een erg nette en strakke set Sander  :Wink: 

grtz

Nes

----------


## Big Bang

> lange quote in quote



Doe je het er nou om?  :Cool:

----------


## Revha

Wij hebben uiteindelijk ook de keuze gemaakt voor Brooklyn Audio.
2 prospect toppen met 4 prospect subs.
deze als vervanger van onze oude set: RCF TT22A en TTS18A

Hopelijk wordt de set snel geleverd!

----------


## MusicXtra

Om het 'probleem' handgreep op de Coax6 te tackelen....

----------


## Tofke78

> Wij hebben uiteindelijk ook de keuze gemaakt voor Brooklyn Audio.
> 2 prospect toppen met 4 prospect subs.
> deze als vervanger van onze oude set: RCF TT22A en TTS18A
> 
> Hopelijk wordt de set snel geleverd!



Wij zijn ook "in blijde verwachting"   Welk was jouw impressie van deze set?

----------


## Revha

De set klinkt uitstekend, er zitten goede componenten in en hij ziet er ook nog goed uit.
We hebben een vergelijk gedaan met onze huidige set en waren direct overtuigd.

----------


## Tofke78

> De set klinkt uitstekend, er zitten goede componenten in en hij ziet er ook nog goed uit.
> We hebben een vergelijk gedaan met onze huidige set en waren direct overtuigd.



Ok bedankt voor je reactie.  En welk was jouw vorige set?

----------


## kvdb013

> Ok bedankt voor je reactie.  En welk was jouw vorige set?



Staat bij zijn eerste post  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Revha

Zie je eigen citaat een paar berichten hieronder (-;

----------


## Tofke78

Inderdaad, sorry.  Zal de vermoeidheid zijn.  Prettige feesten iedereen :-)

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

> Thinking out of the box is our style



Dat staat als eerste tekst op de website van Brooklyn Audio en eerlijk is eerlijk, ik ben van mening dat het zo is!

Afgelopen weekend heb ik een demo setje Coax12 met de Prospect sub in combinatie met een set FL112 floor monitors mogen proberen. Wat me opviel bij de Coax12 toppen : het stereobeeld wat erg goed, in mijn oren klonk het zonder gekke dingen te hoeven doen meteen goed(ik heb de PA niet hoeven eq-en!) De complete set stond in balans.

De floortjes deden wat ze moeten doen en kunnen best aan..;-) Deze heb ik wel een klein beetje moeten eq-en, ergens rond de 315Hz als ik me goed herinner, maar dat mag de pre niet drukken! Het enige wat ik minder vond was de plaatsing van de Speakon aansluiting, deze was fijner als ie een kwartslag gedraaid zou zijn. Dan passen m'n dikke vingers er beter tussen..;-) Maar dat was bekend bij hem en er komt een oplossing..;-)

Afgelopen maandag heb ik dat hout weer terug gebracht naar hun baasje en gezellig met Sander zitten buurten en over geluid en zijn en mijn gedachte uitgewisseld en die kwamen erg overeen. Ook heeft hij de Prospect set laten horen met 2 x 18" per kant en later aangevuld met de X218MKIII, Olafje was toen even de weg kwijt. Nadat zijn broek was gestreken door het laag/sub, heb ik m'n botten bij elkaar verzameld, tering, als of er een concert systeem aanstond.

Als je dit ervaart, ga je toch nog eens nadenken, moet ik eerlijk bekennen! Ook de filosofie achter de systemen, ik noem dat logica! Ik loop al even mee in de handel en heb met veel verschillende systemen gewerkt, groot en klein, A en B merken, best veul in de loop van de jaren, maar dit ben ik nog niet tegengekomen. Ondanks dat er fabrikanten zijn van gerenommeerde merken die dat beloven maar niet nakomen.

Verder ben ik wéér wijzer geworden in de audio techniek, zo kun je altijd wat leren, als je maar geïnteresseerd bent! En heb ik m'n mening over Sander zelf bij gesteld, hij kwam namelijk in eerste instantie, als ik met hem sprak via gezichtsboek wat arrogant over, maar dat is verre weg niet het geval!

Sander bedankt voor het kijkje in de keuken!

Mensen hoeven hier niet op te reageren, het is een recensie van mijn ervaring met Brooklyn Audio.

----------


## salsa

Waar is de 'Like'button???

----------


## MusicXtra

Ook in wit verkrijgbaar.  :Cool:

----------


## Jan van Duren

Dag Sander,

zijn coax6 geschikt als monitor in een homestudio??

----------


## drbeat

> Dag Sander,
> 
> zijn coax6 geschikt als monitor in een homestudio??




Das idd een goede vraag, want het zijn imo zeer goed klinkende kastjes....van wat ik er de laatste keer van gehoord heb...

is een subje dan nodig?

----------


## MusicXtra

De Coax6 is inderdaad wel een heel goed klinkend kastje maar ik denk dat hij in de studio wel wat tekort komt in het laag en simpel niet nauwkeurig genoeg is.
Het is een kastje dat voor PA doeleinden is ontwikkeld waarbij de nadruk ligt op een hoog rendement en niet op een sterk laag.
Maar, een aantal maanden geleden is de Prospect top in een studio getest en daar waren een paar oude rotten uit het vak diep onder de indruk.
'In de 40 jaar dat ik in het vak zit nog nooit een PA luidspreker tegengekomen die studiowaardig is, op de Prospect zou ik een CD durven afmixen' was het commentaar van iemand die echt weet waar hij over praat. :Cool:

----------


## Jan van Duren

> 'In de 40 jaar dat ik in het vak zit nog nooit een PA luidspreker tegengekomen die studiowaardig is, op de Prospect zou ik een CD durven afmixen' was het commentaar van iemand die echt weet waar hij over praat.



Ik denk dat je dan maar eens snel verder moet gaan met het ontwikkelen van studiospeaker  :Embarrassment:

----------


## MusicXtra

> Ik denk dat je dan maar eens snel verder moet gaan met het ontwikkelen van studiospeaker



Achter de schermen in het diepste geheim wordt daar al aan gewerkt....  :Cool:

----------


## Jan van Duren

Dat heb je mij vorig jaar al eens verteld. Ik ben erg benieuwd.

----------


## Tofke78

Vorige week een eerste live optreden gehad met onze fonkelnieuwe Brooklyn Audio Prospect geluidsinstallatie.  Het was wat bang afwachten gezien het optreden in een niet zo optimale zaal was.  Er werd ons ook zeer weinig tijd gegeven om degelijk af te stellen en te testen.  Toen ik bij de soundcheck de zaal inwandelde met de iPad in de hand konden m'n oren niet geloven wat er gebeurde.  Mooi egaal geluid zowel dichtbij als achteraan in de zaal.  Alles klonk zeer warm, heel duidelijk, zeer mooie diepte.  Gewoonweg fantastisch!  Ik vreesde vooral voor het geluid van de micro's op de zang, maar deze was bijna van studiokwaliteit.  Eigenlijk bijna niet te geloven.  Het grappige was dat we een paar dagen later iemand tegen kwamen die begon op te scheppen dat hij iemand had horen zeggen welk goed orkest met een nog nooit gehoord sound had gehoord in die bepaalde zaak.  Toen konden we doodleuk zeggen, "wel, dat waren wij" :-)

Misschien ook eens monitors proberen van BA...

----------


## MusicXtra

Hier een mooi plaatje van de X28 sub.

----------


## MusicXtra

Stukje huislvijt, nadat de FL122 onder extreme omstandigheden (38ºC en uren in de volle zon zonder wind) in de thermische protect was gegaan.
In eerste instantie kreeg de amp module geen frisse lucht, dat bleek voldoende te zijn tot het zo warm werd in Nederland.
Maar ook al vallen de artiesten om van de hitte, de monitoren moeten ook dan blijven werken en dus nu een kap ontwikkeld en de bodemplaat opnieuw ontworpen zodat de ontwikkelde warmte ook daadwerkelijk naar buiten afgevoerd wordt.





Zo zag versie 1 eruit, dus met de koelfan intern.

----------


## PvG

;-) Dit zijn de scherpe kantjes aan productontwikkeling.

Nice. Hoe heb je de kunststof(?) kap gemaakt?

Geen design mogelijk met passieve koeling? Koelribben zonder fan? 

Heb je al een klimaatkamertje gebouwd? Houtenkistje met isolatie en enkele gloeilampen op de bodem en een temperatuursensor.  Met een dimmer kun je de temp instellen. Hierin kun je dan de ampmodules met (een deel van) de kast testen tot ruim boven de 40 graden. Misschien ook een oude vriezer verbouwen om <0 graden (startgedrag) te testen. De ampmodules tijdens de test met een dummy load belasten. (Let wel op de brandveiligheid als je onbemande een duurtest wilt doen...)

Edit BTW: Zit er een boxheader aan de buitenkant van de ampmodules? Ben je niet bang dat de pinnetjes zullen verbuigen als je in het donker met een xlr op de achterkant loopt te zoeken naar het gaatje? Misschien uitleveren met een lage dummy connector in de box header?

----------


## Timo B Geluidstechniek

Gelukkig is het niet altijd zo warm en hebben we niet elk jaar de start van de tour. Vond dat uurtje fietsen om bij de locatie te komen geen feestje ;-)

----------


## MusicXtra

> ;-) Dit zijn de scherpe kantjes aan productontwikkeling.
> 
> Nice. Hoe heb je de kunststof(?) kap gemaakt? Ik ga niet alles vertellen. 
> 
> Geen design mogelijk met passieve koeling? Koelribben zonder fan? Nee, anders had ik dit niet hoeven ontwikkelen.
> 
> Heb je al een klimaatkamertje gebouwd? Houtenkistje met isolatie en enkele gloeilampen op de bodem en een temperatuursensor. Met een dimmer kun je de temp instellen. Hierin kun je dan de ampmodules met (een deel van) de kast testen tot ruim boven de 40 graden. Misschien ook een oude vriezer verbouwen om <0 graden (startgedrag) te testen. De ampmodules tijdens de test met een dummy load belasten. (Let wel op de brandveiligheid als je onbemande een duurtest wilt doen...) Ik heb een 'klimaatkamertje' van 4*7*3 meter, die wordt verwarmd met een 300 kW luchtverhitter tot max. 70ºC, is dus geen gepruts met gloeilampjes in een houten kistje.
> 
> Edit BTW: Zit er een boxheader aan de buitenkant van de ampmodules? Ben je niet bang dat de pinnetjes zullen verbuigen als je in het donker met een xlr op de achterkant loopt te zoeken naar het gaatje? Misschien uitleveren met een lage dummy connector in de box header? Header wordt afgedekt zodra de DSP geprogrammeerd is, probleem is dus geen probleem.



Zie antwoorden in blauw.





> Gelukkig is het niet altijd zo warm en hebben we niet elk jaar de start van de tour. Vond dat uurtje fietsen om bij de locatie te komen geen feestje ;-)



Het was die middag wel heel extreem, nog gekker was het dat ik vanuit Utrecht naar Bloemenaal ben gegaan waar het bij aankomst 18ºC was.

----------


## PvG

Ok, ik snap dat je niet alles vertelt ;-)

Fannetje blijft een zwak punt op die plek op het podium (maar dat vind ik sowieso voor alle actieve speakers ivm zon, regen of knopjes).

Je hebt het oververhittingsprobleem dus niet gevonden in het 'klimaatkamertje'. Niet ver genoeg opgestookt? ;-) Ook opstartgedrag bij koude zou ik een belangrijke test/spec vinden.

Ok, ik was ff bang dat de boxheaders open bleven.

Ik heb die dag ook met mijn spullen buiten gestaan en ik was bang dat het een en ander er de brui aan zou geven, maar alles bleef gelukkig draaien (MacMini achter een Elo touchscreen en mijn SA1600 ampjes).

----------


## MusicXtra

Het 'oververhittingsprobleem' van ampjes die in de thermische protect gaan na uren in 38ºC in de volle zon zonder wind te staan en je de kastjes niet eens meer kon vastpakken vind ik niet echt een 'oververhittingsprobleem'.
We hebben het hier dus over kastjes die richting de 80ºC gingen, terwijl Powersoft haar producten garandeert tot een omgevingstemperatuur van 40ºC. Na een uurtje in de schaduw deden ze het trouwens verder zonder problemen.
Paar weken ervoor hebben ze onder soortgelijke omstandigheden gestaan maar nu met 30ºC en bleven ze het gewoon doen, met deze modificatie waren ze in 38ºC ook zeker blijven spelen. (Zet overigens die Macmini of een willekeurige mixer maar eens in de volle zon, die begeven het veel eerder dan de Powersoft amp modules.  :Stick Out Tongue: )
De fan in de floormonitor is zeker geen zwakke plek, hij zit, net als de aanzuigopening heel erg goed beschermd, moet heel raar lopen wanneer daar bier of iets dergelijks in terecht komt.

----------


## PvG

Een monitor/speaker die er mee ophoudt, is altijd een probleem. Ook al is het 40 graden. (Daarom blijf ik voorstander van passief.) 35-40 graden is trouwens niet eens zo extreem: elke zomer wordt er genoeg spul mishandeld op campings in zuid Europa.In mijn ogen is die fan wel een zwakke plek: diezelfde warme dag 'regende' het troep/kleine bloemen uit een boom op mijn monitoren. Mijn SRX712s hebben daar weinig last van, een fannetje zuigt of blaast het naar binnen. Maar denk ook aan een balletvloer die niet helemaal strak ligt en de opening aan de onderzijde kan blokkeren (maar dan zal het geen 40 graden zijn), of setlists die de muzikanten typisch laten slingeren rondom je monitoren...Ik vraag me wel af hoe de diverse merken zich houden bij hoge of lage temperaturen... Maar da's misschien een leuk apart topic: Hoe houden de diverse amps/actieve speakers zich onder extreme omstandigheden? ;-)

----------


## MusicXtra

> Een monitor/speaker die er mee ophoudt, is altijd een probleem.



Da's dus exact de reden dat ik dit heb ontwikkeld, nu blijft hij het onder de meest extreme omstandigheden dus ook gewoon doen.  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Dat amp-rackje van je waar je iedere week mee loopt te slepen om je SRX12's van signaal te voorzien zal er eerder door bloemetjes of een jas die erover is gelegd mee stoppen als deze monitor, de uitblaas en aanzuigopeningen zitten namelijk diep in de kast verstopt zodat de kans heel erg klein is dat die geblokkeerd worden of troep in het kastje zuigen.

----------


## Timo B Geluidstechniek

"Hoe houden de diverse amps/actieve speakers zich onder extreme omstandigheden? ;-)" Is een leuk nieuw topic.
Geen idee maar kan het t.z.t. checken op mijn set op het moment dat ik het RMS netwerk aan de gang heb. 

Als ik het goed is zou je een flink aantal parameters uit moeten kunnen lezen via Pronet485 maar kan het mis hebben daar ik niet thuis ben in de software van Powersoft.

----------


## T.O.P.

Om dat te testen zou je een weekje of 4 in Australië kunnen plannen - fiscaal aftrekbaar op vakantie/eh, Tour in Januari ...

----------


## MusicXtra

> Als ik het goed is zou je een flink aantal parameters uit moeten kunnen lezen via Pronet485 maar kan het mis hebben daar ik niet thuis ben in de software van Powersoft.



 Je kunt idd via de Powersoft software de temperatuur continu uitlezen. Maar dat is voor mij als ontwerper niet toereikend, ik heb een meetapparaat met 4 thermokoppels wat kan loggen, zo kan ik met instelbare interval op 4 plaatsen in  de ampmodule precies zien wat er gebeurd.
Om het zichtbaar te maken kan ik ook nog over een IR camera beschikken en zo tot in detail zien waar de hotspot zit.
Overigens is al het testwerk ook al door Powersoft zelf gedaan, ze garanderen hun modules tot een omgevingstemperatuur van 40ºC, in de praktijk kun je hier al rustig 10-20º bij optellen is gebleken.
Het grootste probleem vormt echter de zon, de luchttemperatuur zal niet zo snel te hoog worden maar een zwarte kast uit de wind in de volle zon wordt veel heter dan de lucht temperatuur.
Die kan zomaar richting 80ºC lopen.

----------


## MusicXtra

Vandaag mooi de gelegenheid gehad voor een 'praktijktest' van 13.00 uur tot 16.00 uur in de volle zon, zonder wind met 2 floortjes, één met en één zonder modificatie.
Op de foto zijn de kastjes 68ºC, een half uurtje eerder zelfs 73ºC gemeten.
Zonder modificatie begon het temp alarm LEDje wel al te knipperen maar hij bleef spelen, met modificatie bleef het netjes doen, de temperatuur van de amp module pendelde keurig tussen de 60 en 63ºC, wat dus precies het uit en inschakelpunt van de ventilator is.

----------


## PvG

Da's mooi. Hebben ze ook continue gespeeld op max volume?

----------


## MusicXtra

Uiteraard.  :Cool: 
Je 'aversie' tegen powered is niet meer van deze tijd hoor, ik heb ook lang een sterke voorkeur gehad naar losse amps, maar die voorkeur is volledig verdwenen, mij teveel nadelen.

----------


## weller

Sander,

Bij het veranderen van een gecertificeert product heb je waarschijnlijk ook moeten testen tegen productnormen zoals bijvoorbeeld EMC, om de emissie en immuniteit te garanderen. Dat lijkt wel lastiger geworden zo. Wat waren de uitslagen daarvan?

----------


## MusicXtra

Ik heb niets aan het product verandert, alleen op een andere manier gemonteerd.

----------


## drbeat

toch valt het me nog mee dat de warmtemeter maar 68 graden meet... ik had daar hogere temperaturen verwacht. zeker gezien de warmte die bij bijvoorbeeld een zwarte auto wordt gemeten, of op dakleer.... 

Overigens is mijn enige "bezwaar"tegen powerd dat je er ook spanning cq 230 naar toe moet leggen incl. een signaalkabel. Maar dat gaat tegenwoordig in 1 moeite door met een combi kabel.. Verder heb ik al jaren powerd monitortjes (erg zwaar en aan de maat) maar heb er altijd veel plezier van gehad.  Juist door het powerd gedeelte. 

EN gewicht is geen punt meer met deze amp- modulles, en als je ziet wat er tegenwoordig in zit, kwa besturing... das echt ONGEKEND in mijn ogen.

Ik verwacht dat de volgende stap is, dat er geen XLR met signaal meer naar toe gaat, maar een Datakabel. Alles digitaal tot aan waar het nodig is, met de analoge feel en sound. en in je tafel zie je wat er gebeurt met alle speakersystemen op je podium.

----------


## MusicXtra

De zon was tijdens deze meting al over zijn hoogtepunt heen ik heb een half uurtje eerder 73ºC gemeten.
En ja, combikabels zijn ideaal, ik heb verdeelblokjes op het podium liggen met 4*XLR uit en 4*Powercon uit, vandaar met korte combikabels naar de floortjes.
Geen amp rackjes meer dus meer ruimte in de bus, op het podium en geen gesleep, geen Speakon kabels, geen foute presets en dat allemaal door 800 gram amp-module per kastje.  :Cool:

----------


## T.O.P.

> Ik verwacht dat de volgende stap is, dat er geen XLR met signaal meer naar toe gaat, maar een Datakabel. Alles digitaal tot aan waar het nodig is, met de analoge feel en sound. en in je tafel zie je wat er gebeurt met alle speakersystemen op je podium.



klopt- de nieuwe standaard-bussen komen eraan, en dat gaat weer een boel analoog eruitgooien..

----------


## PvG

Hopen dat Neutrik dan ook met een handige, betaalbare 2-in-1 connector komt voor powercon+ethercon.Dante lijkt een standaard te worden voor versterkers. Maar misschien dat Behringer/Midas/Labgruppen binnenkort met AES50 en/of Ultranet op de amps komen... Dat wordt leuk in de praktijk met converters en insteekkaarten ;-)

----------


## showband

> Hopen dat Neutrik dan ook met een handige, betaalbare 2-in-1 connector komt voor powercon+ethercon.Dante lijkt een standaard te worden voor versterkers. Maar misschien dat Behringer/Midas/Labgruppen binnenkort met AES50 en/of Ultranet op de amps komen... Dat wordt leuk in de praktijk met converters en insteekkaarten ;-)



behringer heeft zijn turbosound powered lijn speakers al een tijdje van ultranet voorzien.....


indrukwekkend kastje....

http://www.turbosound.com/products/iQ10

----------


## teunos

> behringer heeft zijn turbosound powered lijn speakers al een tijdje van ultranet voorzien.....
> 
> indrukwekkend kastje....
> 
> http://www.turbosound.com/products/iQ10



Je hebt er alleen vrij weinig aangezien ultranet door bijna niemand word gebruikt.
Ik mag dan ook echt hopen dat ze niet gaan proberen ultranet overal naartoe te pushen, of AES50. Het is gewoon echt heel onpraktisch. 
Voor zover ik weet is Ultranet ook gewoon een proprietary AES3 interface, geen AES50, en al helemaal niet TCP/IP layer 3 bruikbaar.
Ofwel point to point en zonder combinatie met andere Musicgroup hardware niet bruikbaar. 

Dante daarentegen is Layer 3 TCP/IP en volledig bruikbaar met zo ongeveer alle merken die er bestaan. Je kunt van een microfoon rechtstreeks naar een speaker zonder tussenkomst van een mixer. Of rechtstreeks van je processorkanalen naar je Smaart om te meten, en tegelijkertijd een aantal outputs van je mengpaneel monitoren. Voor Dante zijn er versterkers, processoren, mengpanelen, speakers, break in/break out kastjes, stageblocks, microfoons, multitrack recorders/spelers. 
You name it en het bestaat wel.
Layer 2 is leuk voor een verbinding van stageblock naar de mixer, maar meer dan dat en ik passeer (persoonlijk).

----------


## Tofke78

Specs zijn inderdaad niet niks... Heeft iemand dit kastje al gehoord/vergeleken?

----------


## showband

De technische wereld is bezaaid met lijken van mooie protocollen. De  realiteit achterhaalt mooie plannetjes. VHS won ook van betamax en video  2000.
MiDi overleeft ook nog steeds prima. Dat is niet omdat het zo een  handige interface is als je het naast usb/wifi whatever legt. Het is een  jurassic standaard met twee kabels per verbinding. Maar ja. Het zit  overal op.....

behringer is slim bezig. Zij zorgen ervoor dat in alle spullen van klark technic, midas, turbosound, TC Electronics, TC Helicon, Tannoy, bugera en natuurlijk behringer allemaal voorzien worden van ultranet. 
Dan zal het uiteindelijk toch handiger worden om het wel te gebruiken dan om het niet te gebruiken. (zelfs als niemand onder de indruk is van het protocol)
Anders moet je alle spullen gaan voorzien van converters om bijvoorbeelt met dante een XLR kabel+cat naar je speaker te gaan vervangen? Ik denk niet dat je dat lang volhoud als je per gebruik zo een oplossing moet gaan verzinnen omdat alles op eigen houtje oplossingen aan het verzinnen is. Het sterkste protocol gaat dit winnen. Niet het beste. Als op 3 van de tien kastjes straks al ultranet zit, dan is de stap om dat alvast te gaan gebruiken groot.
Vooral omdat steeds meer bands behringer mengtafeltjes en inear submixertjes gaan aanschaffen. Zal het steeds moeilijker worden om uit te leggen dat je als PA bedrijf de feed ervoor niet wil leveren "omdat dante beter is". 

even een voorbeeld.
Als een band met 8 powerplay kastjes werkt, Bij repetities en optredens. En jij komt ze tegen als nieuwe klant. Dan is bij jouw mengtafel een ultranet converter plaatsen makkelijker dan even een compleet nieuwe monitoroplossing verzinnen voor 8 muzikanten. Je moet 8 nieuwe kastjes gaan voorzien, misschien zelfs aanschaffen (aviom? fisher?) en je dwingt je klanten om live met een andere setup te gaan werken dan waarmee ze repeteren. Dat laatste kan je jouw offerte kosten...

Kortom. Ik ben niet per se een fan van behringer. Maar op dit forum zit ik al een tijdje aan te kondigen dat zij een sturende macht aan het vormen zijn die je zeker in de gaten moet houden. Als kleine verhuurder kan het uitlopen op een enorme desinvestering als je straks met je mooie technische gelijk bepaalde kunstjes niet kunt die je collega's wel kunnen.

----------


## showband

> Je hebt er alleen vrij weinig aangezien ultranet door bijna niemand word gebruikt.



PA bedrijven zijn er niet mee bezig. Maar in de oefenruimtes en binnen bands is het sterk in opkomst.

Op de versterker (bugera) van je klant zit het straks. Op zijn effect zit het (TC). Op de inearset zit het al (powerplay, X32R, XR18). Enzovoort. In een snel tempo is een flink deel van de apparatuur van je klanten via ultranet aan te spreken. Als dat ineens loskomt dan is de discussie over. Ik denk dat het wachten is op een lijn wirelesskastjes van the music group met ultranet. Dan kun je met een (1) type kabel ongeveer je hele setup aan een netwerk hangen. Remote gain bedienen. EQ settings remote tweaken. Program changes integreren. enzovoort. De goedkope kleine distributed mix-stageblocks zijn er al. Je zal dan centraal met je computer/remoteboard alleen nog maar decentrale apparaten aan gaan sturen. Slimme stageblocks, processors in de speakers of zelfs rechtstreeks de EQ en effecten in de inear zender. Zonder extra bekabeling.

----------


## Timo B Geluidstechniek

Lijkt me dat ze wel een klein foutje maken met die connectie. Een ethercon zou betrouwbaarder zijn maar goed wie ben ik.......
Misschien slim om hier een apart topic van te maken?

----------


## PvG

> Lijkt me dat ze wel een klein foutje maken met die connectie. Een ethercon zou betrouwbaarder zijn maar goed wie ben ik.......
> Misschien slim om hier een apart topic van te maken?



Yep, sorry voor het laten ontsporen, misschien kan een mod dit laatste stuk losknippen en een apart topic maken?

Ultranet is in mijn ogen een semi-pro standaard (éénrichtingscommunicatie en alleen audio, geen control). Ik zou het zeer vreemd vinden als ze voor de LabGruppen amps voor Ultranet zouden kiezen ipv AES50. AES50 biedt nl. wel tweerichtingsverkeer en er is bandbreedte voor control informatie (orde grootte 10mbit/s ethernet subchannel als ik het goed heb). In de grotere setups is dat een must. Dante had LabGruppen al, dus zal wel een optie insteekkaart worden: Dante, AES50 of Ultranet. ;-) 
Dante blijft latency als nadeel hebben, dus er is ook wat te zeggen voor AES50 met een orde minder latency.

----------


## MusicXtra

Weer ff back on-topic dan maar.
Voor wie niet gelooft dat je met slechts 1 Prospect top per kant tot 2500 man kunt doen.  :Cool:

----------


## kowlier

Wie heeft er nog bananen nodig als je dit ziet.
Even serieus, misschien toch beetje meer info. 
Daar ga je dit plein niet mee plat spelen denk ik dan.

----------


## SPS

aan de foto van achter de band naar het plein lijkt het er op dat het publiek niet dichtbij het podium komt.
Dat zou nu precies aan de gekozen oplossing van1 top ipv banaan kunnen liggen.
Om achterin een fjjne geluidsdruk te hebben, moet het vooraan TE hard. (inverse square law van pointsources)

spl tafel en 4 meter van podium?

----------


## MusicXtra

> aan de foto van achter de band naar het plein lijkt het er op dat het publiek niet dichtbij het podium komt.
> Dat zou nu precies aan de gekozen oplossing van1 top ipv banaan kunnen liggen.
> Om achterin een fjjne geluidsdruk te hebben, moet het vooraan TE hard. (inverse square law van pointsources)
> 
> spl tafel en 4 meter van podium?



Dat het publiek niet naar voren kwam lag zeker niet aan de geluidsdruk, die was overal op het plein goed te 'pruimen', mede doordat de toppen hoog stonden en de eerste paar meter door een setje Coax12's werden verzorgd.
Geluid was, als ik het zelf mag zeggen, gewoon erg goed over het hele plein, vooraan natuurlijk harder dan achteraan maar menig line-array zou het hier niet beter hebben gedaan.

----------


## MusicXtra

> Wie heeft er nog bananen nodig als je dit ziet.
> Even serieus, misschien toch beetje meer info. 
> Daar ga je dit plein niet mee plat spelen denk ik dan.



Dus toch wel, eerste avond 90's met diverse live bands, tweede avond deep house, dus niet bepaald achtergrond muziek.
Dit was een perfecte gig om te laten zien wat er met de Prospect kan om iedereen die overtuigd is dat dit niet kan de mond te snoeren.

----------


## soundsystem

Wat had je staan per kant? 3 dubbel 18" eronder + 15"bas?

----------


## MusicXtra

Per kant inderdaad 3 dubbel 18's en een kickje, verder ook nog twee Prospect subjes die als cardoide naast de dubbel 18's stonden.

----------


## T.O.P.

Wellicht had, gezien de barriers ervoor, een sub-arc of semi-arc niet misstaan? U kent Merlijn Van Veen?

----------


## MarkRombouts

Niet aanwezig geweest, maar als het met dit setje echt gewoon goed gaat is dat zeker een prestatie. Was dit met DJ of live muziek ?

Wat ik me wel afvraag met dit modulair systeem wat zo schaalbaar is. Hoe doe je dit met presets ? Er zijn "maar" 4 presets mogelijk op de powersoft units toch ? Heb je hier voldoende aan en is het verder alleen een kwestie van volumes afstemmen op elkaar ?

----------


## MusicXtra

> Wellicht had, gezien de barriers ervoor, een sub-arc of semi-arc niet misstaan? U kent Merlijn Van Veen?



Sub arc was zeker een optie geweest maar voordeel van deze opstelling is dat het plug 'n play is zonder allerlei extra processing, achteraf maar goed ook omdat er nu, na wat geneuzel met de gemeente over de geluidsdruk achter het podium, vrij eenvoudig een cardoide opstelling van gemaakt kon worden.
En ja, ik ken Merlijn maar redt me ook redelijk met subopstellingen.  :Cool: 





> Niet aanwezig geweest, maar als het met dit setje echt gewoon goed gaat is dat zeker een prestatie. Was dit met DJ of live muziek ?
> 
> Wat ik me wel afvraag met dit modulair systeem wat zo schaalbaar is. Hoe doe je dit met presets ? Er zijn "maar" 4 presets mogelijk op de powersoft units toch ? Heb je hier voldoende aan en is het verder alleen een kwestie van volumes afstemmen op elkaar ?



Als het niet goed was gegaan had ik de foto's met het verhaal er echt niet op gezet hoor.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Het is inderdaad combineren van presets en aanpassen van volumes waarmee je alle mogelijke combinaties kunt maken.
In dit geval stonden de X28's op 100 Hz, de kick's op 100-250Hz, de toppen op 100Hz flat en de Prospect subjes op 100Hz cardoide met alle volumes vol open.

----------


## timmetje

> Niet aanwezig geweest, maar als het met dit setje echt gewoon goed gaat is dat zeker een prestatie. Was dit met DJ of live muziek ?
> 
> Wat ik me wel afvraag met dit modulair systeem wat zo schaalbaar is. Hoe doe je dit met presets ? Er zijn "maar" 4 presets mogelijk op de powersoft units toch ? Heb je hier voldoende aan en is het verder alleen een kwestie van volumes afstemmen op elkaar ?



Een paar posts hierboven had je kunnen lezen dat het met diverse live-acts en DJ's was... ;-)

Als een top 3 presets heeft kom je een heel eind: 'fullrange', '80Hz' en '100Hz' bijvoorbeeld.

Dan heb je 't meest ingewikkelde wel gehad, omdat een sub nooit fullrange hoeft te draaien en dus eigenlijk maar 2 presets nodig heeft: 'infra' (tot max 80-100Hz ofzo) en 'sub' (tot 150Hz, afhankelijk van de kast natuurlijk). De andere twee presets kunnen dan bijvoorbeeld 'cardio' of 'end-fire' zijn, waarbij de polariteit is gedraaid en evt. een delay wordt toegepast.

Blijf toch indrukwekkend dat zo'n setje 2500 man aankan.

Edit: Sander was me voor...  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## MusicXtra

De Prospect sub en de X28 hebben de volgende presets: 60Hz, 100Hz, 100Hz cardoide en 100Hz end fire.
De Prospect kick heeft: 100Hz (voor gebruik als sub dus) kick van 100-250Hz, kick van 100-600Hz flat en kick EL van 100-600Hz met een low shelve.
De Prospect top: Full-range, 60Hz, 100Hz met low shelve en 100Hz flat.
Alle andere toppen en de floor monitor hebben: Full-range flat, full range met low shelve, 100Hz voor de combi met een sub en 200Hz, die laatste is vooral handig bij gebruik als front fill.

----------


## MarkRombouts

Bedankt voor de duidelijke uitleg. Wel tof dat je een dergelijk systeem dus gewoon zonder verdere processing kunt inzetten.

----------


## PvG

Bij de wat complexere setups (delays/infills met verschillende delays) neem je natuurlijk gewoon een losse processor mee (of gebruik je de output delay op een digitafel). 

Impressive setje, Sander.

BTW: is dat Rob(ert) op toetsen?

----------


## MusicXtra

Tot en met end fire en cardoide set-ups kun je het nog zonder processor, front fills lukt ook nog, mits je maar van een virtueel punt uitgaat. Het hele systeem kent een totaal van 7 ms latency wat overeenkomt met een virtueel punt op 2,4 meter achter de grille, daarmee kun je in veel gevallen front-fills mee op het podium plaatsen met een simpel meetlint of een laser afstandsmeter. Voor complexere opstellingen heb je inderdaad delay's nodig, van de tafel of een extra systeem processor.
En ja, het was inderdaad Robert op toetsen.  :Smile:  Ook hij was verbaasd over het grootse geluid uit het kleine setje.  :Cool:

----------


## MarkRombouts

7 ms komt voort uit t gebruik van allpass filters neem ik aan ?

hebben de coax en monitors ook die 7ms ?

ziet er goed uit, top flexibel systeem.

----------


## MusicXtra

> 7 ms komt voort uit t gebruik van allpass filters neem ik aan ?
> 
> hebben de coax en monitors ook die 7ms ?



Die 7 ms is een keus die ik heb gemaakt, zo ben ik er zeker van dat ook toekomstige ontwerpen probleemloos te combineren zijn.
En idd hebben de coaxen en floortjes dit ook.

----------


## MarkRombouts

Ok dat is duidelijk en begrijpijke keuze inderdaad. 

Nooit problemen met die 7ms bij gebruik als monitors ?

----------


## MusicXtra

Nee, iedere monitor met DSP heeft al een latency van pakweg 4 ms, ik doe er nog zo'n 2-3 ms bij wat neerkomt op een meter extra.

----------


## drbeat

Gekke vraag misschien...maar als de door jou gebruikte powersoftmodules er (nog) niet waren....had je dan een andere modulle gekozen of de BA amp nog gehouden??

Ik geloof wel dat dit errug dik heeft geklonken....dat BA drukt als een gek zonder dat het ook maar 1 sec. Irritant wordt...

----------


## MusicXtra

> Gekke vraag misschien...maar als de door jou gebruikte powersoftmodules er (nog) niet waren....had je dan een andere modulle gekozen of de BA amp nog gehouden??



Mijn streven was en is om alles modulair, simpel, compact, licht en makkelijk te houden en te kunnen garanderen dat de kwaliteit altijd op hetzelfde hoge niveau zit.
Het werd me al heel snel duidelijk dat amp-rackjes hier nou niet bepaald aan bijdragen, het gesjouw, de ruimte die het inneemt, kans op foutief aansluiten, gebruik van verschillende merken versterkers en processoren, enzovoort.
Ik kan me de arrogantie niet veroorloven om klanten te verplichten om bij de aanschaf van een systeem ook de juiste amps en processoren aan te schaffen zoals L'Acoustics en D&B dat doen.
Met het powered maken heb ik voor de klant de keus gemaakt, is de kans op fouten in presets volledig weggenomen en zijn het geen losse producten meer maar is het een modulair concept geworden.
Dus wanneer Powersoft niet beschikbaar was geweest had ik waarschijnlijk gekozen voor een ander merk modules.
Het 'drukken' ligt trouwens voor het grootste deel aan de hele combinatie van drivers, kastontwerp, presets en amps, dus ook met de BA amp klonk het gewoon goed.
Maar kijk bijvoorbeeld eens naar de Coax6, nu neem je twee kastjes mee in een tas, pak de 5XT van L'Acoustics, een heel compact kastje tot je er een 19" kist bij moet slepen met een LA4 amp erin.... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## arneblommaert

Ziet er allemaal erg strak uit maar heb BA nog niet kunnen aanschouwen in België.. Ik ben echt eens benieuwd  :Smile: .
Als ik lees over je OEM drivers denk ik aan Faital Pro of BMS of B&C? 

Miss een tip, ik vind het veel netter als je speakons en powercons van vanachter in het patch panel steekt , zoals op de URL. dan sluit alles mooi aan en steekt het niet uit. 

http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4106/...1367f9b8_b.jpg

----------


## MusicXtra

> Miss een tip, ik vind het veel netter als je speakons en powercons van vanachter in het patch panel steekt , zoals op de URL. dan sluit alles mooi aan en steekt het niet uit. 
> 
> http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4106/...1367f9b8_b.jpg



De Powercons achter een paneel monteren kan in dit geval niet omdat het paneel 3 mm dik is, dan krijg je er geen connector meer in.
En inmiddels is er wel al een set in België verkocht.

----------


## kowlier

Ik ben toch wel benieuwd om zoiets eens te horen.
Het laag daar kan ik inkomen, dat was voldoende aanwezig.
De top kan in mijn ogen nooit zoveel laag bijbenen.
Is natuurlijk allemaal relatief als het op geluidsdruk en spreiding aankomt.
Als ik zie wat er anders geplaatst word voor zoiets.

----------


## PvG

> Ik ben toch wel benieuwd om zoiets eens te horen.
> Het laag daar kan ik inkomen, dat was voldoende aanwezig.
> De top kan in mijn ogen nooit zoveel laag bijbenen.
> Is natuurlijk allemaal relatief als het op geluidsdruk en spreiding aankomt.
> Als ik zie wat er anders geplaatst word voor zoiets.



De hoogdriver is de bekende BMS coax driver op een hoorn met een spreiding van 100 x 20 graden, waarbij de 20 graden alleen naar beneden is. Dat doet wel wat. ;-)

Wat ik me nog niet helemaal kan voorstellen is, hoe 2x 15" frontloaded low-mid voldoende kan zijn in verhouding tot de rest (ik zeg niet dat het niet mogelijk is, maar past niet in mijn ervaring met mijn eigen spullen).

Hier https://soundforums.net/threads/1207...ree-DIY-Mid-Hi vind je overigens ook een ontwerp met de BMS driver (maar dan met 2x 12" hornloaded low-mid). Hiervan wordt ook geclaimed dat deze 2..3 dubbel 18" subs bij houdt.

----------


## kowlier

> De hoogdriver is de bekende BMS coax driver op een hoorn met een spreiding van 100 x 20 graden, waarbij de 20 graden alleen naar beneden is. Dat doet wel wat. ;-)
> 
> Wat ik me nog niet helemaal kan voorstellen is, hoe 2x 15" frontloaded low-mid voldoende kan zijn in verhouding tot de rest (ik zeg niet dat het niet mogelijk is, maar past niet in mijn ervaring met mijn eigen spullen).
> 
> Hier https://soundforums.net/threads/1207...ree-DIY-Mid-Hi vind je overigens ook een ontwerp met de BMS driver (maar dan met 2x 12" hornloaded low-mid). Hiervan wordt ook geclaimed dat deze 2..3 dubbel 18" subs bij houdt.



Das ook wat ik denk, past niet in de ervaring met eigen geluidsets en andere sets die ik al gehoord heb.

----------


## drbeat

> Das ook wat ik denk, past niet in de ervaring met eigen geluidsets en andere sets die ik al gehoord heb.



Emm...vergeet 1 ding niet....hier steken twee hoogdrivers in achter de hoorn. 

Ik geloof dus wel dat dit kan.... zonder het gehoord te hebben.

In al die jaren hier op t forum en daarbuiten heb ik Sander nog nooit betrapt op hoogmoed of bluf....maar met feiten en kennis passie en kunde heeft hij nu met BA een systeem kunnen ontwerpen waar in zijn geval geen consessies worden gedaan met betrekking tot kwaliteit of zijn visie en concept.

BA kan en mag zich meten met de top..Sander is een gewone nederlandse jongen met een goed verstand... 

Wat ik enorm in zijn aanpak waardeer is zijn eerlijkheid. Hij heeft voor misschien een verkoper een grote bek....en denk je van...jaja...vasr....en komt misschien te zelfverzekerd over...maar ik zeg je dat hij echt de gene is die zijn woorden omzet in daden en wat ie belooft...dat hij dat ook levert.

Zoals zijn verhaal hierboven met de amps enz... ik kan alleen maar hopen dat hij maar veel setjes mag verkopen. Dit komt muzieklievend nederland zeker ten goede.

----------


## kowlier

Het is zeker niet bedoeld als kritiek op zijn werk.
Voor een andere setup gebuik je al snel een kleine line-array met nog een paar lows en subs en de nodige versterkers.
Das een verschil in transport, opbouwtijd en uiteraard de kostprijs van een "topmerk".

----------


## MusicXtra

> Das ook wat ik denk, past niet in de ervaring met eigen geluidsets en andere sets die ik al gehoord heb.



De geluidswereld zit vastgeroest in het hokjes denken, een 15" is minder geschikt voor stemmen, een 2" driver vanaf 400Hz kan niet, zo'n klein topje voor 2500 man is onmogelijk, en toch hou ik me al drie jaar staande met beweren en laten zien/horen dat het wel kan. Dat ene topje voor 2500 man heb ik afgelopen weekeind laten zien, een ieder die het gehoord heeft was onder de indruk en een ieder die er niet bij was gelooft het niet. Ik leg met mijn grote bek de lat heel hoog en ondanks dat is iedereen die komt luisteren alsnog aangenaam verrast, dat moet toch te denken geven....
Ik kan niet toveren maar wel redelijk goochelen, laat het hokjes denken eens los en kom gerust luisteren, dat geldt ook voor PVG dan kan ik je hier ook een 12" floortje laten horen waarbij ik je garandeer dat je rond gaat kijken of er niet ergens stiekem een sub in een hoekje verstopt staat.  :Cool:

----------


## MusicXtra

> Het is zeker niet bedoeld als kritiek op zijn werk.
> Voor een andere setup gebuik je al snel een kleine line-array met nog een paar lows en subs en de nodige versterkers.
> Das een verschil in transport, opbouwtijd en uiteraard de kostprijs van een "topmerk".



En meestal klinkt het dan nog steeds niet omdat bij veel line-array eigenaren de kennis ontbreekt om een dergelijk systeem op de juiste manier te plaatsen en in te regelen.
Voordeel hier is dat je gewoon het hele stapeltje op elkaar gooit, 230V en signaal doorlussen en je bent klaar voor het feest.

----------


## kowlier

Daarom dat ik het ook interessant vind! Geen kritiek, gewoon benieuwd op dit eens te horen.
Een mens leert altijd bij, en als je anders gewoon bent blijf je natuurlijk beetje sceptisch.

Inderdaad, er word veel duur materiaal geplaatst zonder kennis.
Als wij een setje plaatsen vraagt het dus meer tijd om alles in te regelen.

----------


## MusicXtra

> Daarom dat ik het ook interessant vind! Geen kritiek, gewoon benieuwd op dit eens te horen.
> Een mens leert altijd bij, en als je anders gewoon bent blijf je natuurlijk beetje sceptisch.



Kom eens luisteren, ik weet dat het een eindje sturen is maar ik heb erg goede koffie tegenwoordig. :Cool:

----------


## kowlier

> Kom eens luisteren, ik weet dat het een eindje sturen is maar ik heb erg goede koffie tegenwoordig.



Ik ga daar toch eens tijd moeten voor maken!
En ondertussen het probleem met de subs eens bekijken. Tot nu toe nog niet van gekomen omdat ze eigenlijk niet meer gebruikt worden.
Maar 16 "subs" is zonde dat ze er nu maar staan natuurlijk.

----------


## MusicXtra

> Ik ga daar toch eens tijd moeten voor maken!
> En ondertussen het probleem met de subs eens bekijken. Tot nu toe nog niet van gekomen omdat ze eigenlijk niet meer gebruikt worden.
> Maar 16 "subs" is zonde dat ze er nu maar staan natuurlijk.



Welk probleem met welke subs?

----------


## kowlier

Aiai komen er zoveel mensen bij u met zulke problemen.
De EAW LA400, tijdje geleden in Pm gestuurd.

----------


## Kasper

Hey Sander,

De set op de foto's doet me enigszins denken aan 2007, demo TW Audio  Frankfurt. Zij stonden daar toen bepaald niet voor aap met hun conventionele opstelling van subs en toppen t.o.v. de vele line-array's.

Wanneer zien we jou op Frankfurt?

Groet,
Kasper

----------


## MusicXtra

> Wanneer zien we jou op Frankfurt?
> 
> Groet,
> Kasper



Ben ermee bezig, kijken of het haalbaar is qua kosten.

----------


## MusicXtra

> Aiai komen er zoveel mensen bij u met zulke problemen.
> De EAW LA400, tijdje geleden in Pm gestuurd.



Muntje is weer gevallen, aanbod in het mailtje staat nog steeds hoor.

----------


## kowlier

Das goed, eens tijd moeten voor maken!

----------


## MarkRombouts

Andere vraagjes:
Zijn de Coax12's ook als monitor bruikbaar ? of alleen als top/fullrange kast.
Zijn de Coax6 speakertjes ook op statief te zetten ?

----------


## MusicXtra

De Coax12 is niet als floor monitor te gebruiken, de Coax 6 kan, net als de Coax12, gewoon op een statief.

----------


## MarkRombouts

Wel jammer. Ik vind het altijd prettig als ik kastjes multifunctioneel kan inzetten. Hierdoor heb je als kleine ondernemer wat minder inventaris nodig, en kun je wellicht wat makkelijker wat verdienen.

Is er een specifieke reden voor deze keuze ??

----------


## purplehaze

> Andere vraagjes:
> Zijn de Coax12's ook als monitor bruikbaar ?



frontfill preset en een DI er onder om de hellingshoek aan te passen... niet charmant maar werkt wel.

----------


## Tofke78

> Ziet er allemaal erg strak uit maar heb BA nog niet kunnen aanschouwen in België.. Ik ben echt eens benieuwd .
> Als ik lees over je OEM drivers denk ik aan Faital Pro of BMS of B&C? 
> 
> Miss een tip, ik vind het veel netter als je speakons en powercons van vanachter in het patch panel steekt , zoals op de URL. dan sluit alles mooi aan en steekt het niet uit. 
> 
> http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4106/...1367f9b8_b.jpg



Je kan een BA set bij ons in België komen bekijken en beluisteren ��

----------


## Tofke78

> Ik ben toch wel benieuwd om zoiets eens te horen.
> Het laag daar kan ik inkomen, dat was voldoende aanwezig.
> De top kan in mijn ogen nooit zoveel laag bijbenen.
> Is natuurlijk allemaal relatief als het op geluidsdruk en spreiding aankomt.
> Als ik zie wat er anders geplaatst word voor zoiets.



Inderdaad moeilijk te geloven tot je de top gehoord hebt. Wat een beest! Maar dan wel met beestig goede kwaliteit 😀

----------


## Tofke78

> Emm...vergeet 1 ding niet....hier steken twee hoogdrivers in achter de hoorn. 
> 
> Ik geloof dus wel dat dit kan.... zonder het gehoord te hebben.
> 
> In al die jaren hier op t forum en daarbuiten heb ik Sander nog nooit betrapt op hoogmoed of bluf....maar met feiten en kennis passie en kunde heeft hij nu met BA een systeem kunnen ontwerpen waar in zijn geval geen consessies worden gedaan met betrekking tot kwaliteit of zijn visie en concept.
> 
> BA kan en mag zich meten met de top..Sander is een gewone nederlandse jongen met een goed verstand... 
> 
> Wat ik enorm in zijn aanpak waardeer is zijn eerlijkheid. Hij heeft voor misschien een verkoper een grote bek....en denk je van...jaja...vasr....en komt misschien te zelfverzekerd over...maar ik zeg je dat hij echt de gene is die zijn woorden omzet in daden en wat ie belooft...dat hij dat ook levert.
> ...



Wel, ik heb niet de technische kennis en heb misschien ook nog niet zoveel setjes en merken gehoord, maar sinds een tijdje spelen wij zelf met een BA set en ik kan alleen maar beamen wat hierboven staat. Wat deze set kan en met welke kwaliteit is volgens mij ongekend. Je moet het inderdaad gehoord gebben voor je het kan geloven

----------


## timmetje

> frontfill preset en een DI er onder om de hellingshoek aan te passen... niet charmant maar werkt wel.



Of zelf wat mooie houten voetjes zagen en die zwart spuiten. Staat wel wat eleganter op een podium.

----------


## MusicXtra

> Wel jammer. Ik vind het altijd prettig als ik kastjes multifunctioneel kan inzetten. Hierdoor heb je als kleine ondernemer wat minder inventaris nodig, en kun je wellicht wat makkelijker wat verdienen.
> 
> Is er een specifieke reden voor deze keuze ??



Ik heb daar best lang over nagedacht en uiteindelijk toch de keus gemaakt om de Coax12 echt als topkast te ontwikkelen. De reden is dat ik het dan teveel een compromis vind, de eisen welke ik aan een floormonitor stel wijken behoorlijk af van de eisen die ik aan een topkastje stel.
Nu is de Coax12 een mooi compact en rank kastje en de FL122 een floor-monitor zoals een floor-monitor hoort te zijn met exact de goeie hoek en alle techniek keurig weggewerkt zodat het publiek/bier/bloemetjes er allemaal niet bij kan komen. Andersom heb ik het in het verleden trouwens wel gedaan, een floor monitor op statief, ik had toen een paar provisorische adaptors gemaakt waarmee de floor op statief gezet kon worden.

----------


## purplehaze

ff terug naar het oorspronkelijke topic... :-) nieuwe top...

Sander: heb jij er wel eens over nagedacht om een compactere prospect top te bouwen?

De top die je nu hebt is wel multifunctioneel en van klein tot groot in te zetten getuige het 2000 mans avontuur van enkele blz eerder.
Maar met zijn 36 kg en grootte en vorm wel niet echt lekker inzetbaar als standalone top op een statiefje.. en nogmaals het kan wel natuurlijk maar net een beetje te..

Wat te denken van het volgende voorbeeld: Lambda Labs TX-3a. Deze lijkt erg op jouw prospect top ook qua onderdelen maar is wat ranker en met name ook lichter (27 kg) en is eveneens in staat tot flinke prestaties.
Echter deze speelt niet zo laag als de prospect top, door het kleinere kastvolume uiteraard, maar niet zo'n grote ramp lijkt me voor de kleinere klusjes maar ook zeker niet voor de grotere want daar gebruik je dat freq. gebied toch niet.

----------


## MarkRombouts

Sander. 
Bedankt voor je antwoord. Begrijp ik t goed als de verschillen in eisen vooral op het gebied van de behuizing spelen ? Geluidstechnisch is er behalve natuurlijk een verschil in vloerkoppeling niet echt een groot verschil toch ? Of mis ik iets ?

Een compactere Prospect top zou zeker interessant zijn inderdaad. Misschien een 12" variant ? Dan kun je met dezelfde kick en subkasten ook een aardig setje bouwen lijkt me. Als dit dan tot 1000 personen zou kunnen werken is dat voor velen interessant denk ik. Misschien dan ook een 12" kickje.

----------


## MusicXtra

> ff terug naar het oorspronkelijke topic... :-) nieuwe top...
> 
> Sander: heb jij er wel eens over nagedacht om een compactere prospect top te bouwen?



Ja, heb ik zeker, ik ben me ervan bewust dat er tussen de Coax12 en de Prospect top een gat zit er wordt ook over nagedacht of hier nog een kast tussen moet worden geplaatst.
Er zijn alleen meer redenen, behalve de onderste frequentie, waarom deze top dit formaat is en al die redenen bij elkaar maken de Prospect tot wat het nu is, een top die inzetbaar is als stand-alone full range tot aan 2500 man publiek in combinatie met subs en kick's.
Degene die zo'n top aanschaft zal deze waarschijnlijk niet vaak op statief gebruiken, een compromis sluiten ten aanzien van de kwaliteit om de inzetbaarheid op statief te verbeteren voor die paar keer dat het gebeurd lijkt me niet de goede weg.
De Lambda TX-3a is qua component keuze misschien vergelijkbaar maar daar houdt de vergelijking ook direct op. Dit is een top die ik moeilijk kan plaatsen, de ovale afstraling maakt hem lastig te stacken terwijl de horizontale spreiding van 50º te weinig is om met één top per kant te kunnen werken en ook nogal krap voor gebruik als floor monitor waar de kast ook simpel te groot voor is. 
Er komen zoveel vragen dat het misschien een plan is om een demo dag te organiseren waarbij vragen gesteld kunnen worden.   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## MusicXtra

> Sander. 
> Bedankt voor je antwoord. Begrijp ik t goed als de verschillen in eisen vooral op het gebied van de behuizing spelen ? Geluidstechnisch is er behalve natuurlijk een verschil in vloerkoppeling niet echt een groot verschil toch ? Of mis ik iets ?



In de Coax12 zitten exact dezelfde componenten als in de FL122, geluidstechnisch zit er alleen in het laag verschil, de FL122 gaat dieper, dit komt voornamelijk door een iets andere tuning en inderdaad de koppeling met de vloer.
Eigenlijk vraag je dus om een 'mini Prospect set', de antwoorden op die vraag staan in mijn vorige post.  :Smile:

----------


## MarkRombouts

Oke duidelijk. 
Ik houd me aanbevolen voor een demo/open dag

----------


## MusicXtra

Je bent ook zonder demodag van harte welkom hoor, er is heel wat gebeurd sinds je laatste bezoek.

----------


## purplehaze

> Degene die zo'n top aanschaft zal deze waarschijnlijk niet vaak op statief gebruiken



Nou weet je alleen stand alone op een statief waarschijnlijk weinig, maar in combi met 1 subje eronder is wel weer een situatie (die althans bij mij) vaak voorkomt. Dat zijn de de klusjes voor max 250 personen waar je alleen naar toe gaat en je dus gebaat bent bij compacte spullen. Als je op zo'n moment terug moet vallen op bv de coax12 is dat qua capaciteit aan de krappe kant en qua afstraling ook niet ideaal want de throw is niet wat ik zou willen..
Daarnaast heb je dan al weer 2 verschillende toppen nodig voor <250 en > 250 personen terwijl het universele juist zo prettig is.
Vandaar mijn vraag.

Maar ik zie het bv niet zitten om en prospect top met een tussenpaaltje op een prospect sub te zetten, niet echt stabiel lijkt me en ziet er ook niet uit, buiten het feit dat 36 kg ook niet echt iets is wat je op je gemak in je eentje met regelmaat gaat doen. 

Overigens vind ik de hoornkeuze van 100x 20 gr wel een hele goede en praktisch ook. In een smallere kast zou deze waarschijnlijk ook niet passen...

----------


## MusicXtra

> Nou weet je alleen stand alone op een statief waarschijnlijk weinig, maar in combi met 1 subje eronder is wel weer een situatie (die althans bij mij) vaak voorkomt. Dat zijn de de klusjes voor max 250 personen waar je alleen naar toe gaat en je dus gebaat bent bij compacte spullen. Als je op zo'n moment terug moet vallen op bv de coax12 is dat qua capaciteit aan de krappe kant en qua afstraling ook niet ideaal want de throw is niet wat ik zou willen..
> Daarnaast heb je dan al weer 2 verschillende toppen nodig voor <250 en > 250 personen terwijl het universele juist zo prettig is.
> Vandaar mijn vraag.



Ik begrijp je punt heel goed, tijdens het ontwerpen stel ik me een aantal doelen waaraan een ontwerp moet voldoen waardoor ik bepaalde keuzes moet maken.
Al die keuzes hebben uiteindelijk geleid tot wat het nu is, een top welke inzetbaar is voor publieksgroottes tussen 50 en 2500 mensen, volgens mij is de Prospect daar compleet uniek in.
Zou ik de top compacter hebben gemaakt zodat het beter zou staan op een statiefpaal en je hem daar alleen op zou kunnen krijgen dan zou dat direct tot gevolg hebben gehad dat de top nog maar tot 500 man inzetbaar zou zijn.
Dan had ik een kleinere hoorn moeten ontwerpen en dus de mid-driver hoger moeten crossen, de 15" zou minder liters beschikbaar hebben wat direct zijn weerslag heeft op de laagweergave, enzovoort, er zou dus weinig overblijven van het huidige ontwerp.
Ik geef ook direct toe dat de Prospect op een tussenpaaltje of statief niet direct de schoonheidsprijs verdient, 't is dan net een kind met een waterhoofd en te grote schoenen  :Stick Out Tongue:  maar het kan er wel mee.

----------


## Tofke78

> Nou weet je alleen stand alone op een statief waarschijnlijk weinig, maar in combi met 1 subje eronder is wel weer een situatie (die althans bij mij) vaak voorkomt. Dat zijn de de klusjes voor max 250 personen waar je alleen naar toe gaat en je dus gebaat bent bij compacte spullen. Als je op zo'n moment terug moet vallen op bv de coax12 is dat qua capaciteit aan de krappe kant en qua afstraling ook niet ideaal want de throw is niet wat ik zou willen..
> Daarnaast heb je dan al weer 2 verschillende toppen nodig voor <250 en > 250 personen terwijl het universele juist zo prettig is.
> Vandaar mijn vraag.
> 
> Maar ik zie het bv niet zitten om en prospect top met een tussenpaaltje op een prospect sub te zetten, niet echt stabiel lijkt me en ziet er ook niet uit, buiten het feit dat 36 kg ook niet echt iets is wat je op je gemak in je eentje met regelmaat gaat doen. 
> 
> Overigens vind ik de hoornkeuze van 100x 20 gr wel een hele goede en praktisch ook. In een smallere kast zou deze waarschijnlijk ook niet passen...



Beste meneer Purplehaze, wat jij beschrijft, is net wat wij 9 op 10 keer doen: per kant slechts 1 top en 1 sub en dit voor een publiek van 50 tot 500 man/vrouw.  Dit doen wij steeds met een prospect top en een prospect kick (gebruikt als sub) en ik kan je verzekeren wat een sound!  Bij de demo was ik zelf niet zo overtuigd van die kick, maar bij praktijktoepassingen is die gewoon super.  Ok 36 kg voor een top til je niet zo maar even alleen, maar we gebruiken ze wel op een paal of rechtstreeks op de kick geplaatst afhankelijk van hoe hoog het podium is.  We hebben wel speciaal op maat gemaakte tussenpaaltjes die zelf een klein stukje kunnen omhooggedraaid worden bij gebruik wanneer we op de vloer zitten en niet op een podium.  Voor het grotere werk (openlucht, tent...) zetten weer nog een 18" sub onder.

----------


## Tofke78

> Ik geef ook direct toe dat de Prospect op een tussenpaaltje of statief niet direct de schoonheidsprijs verdient, 't is dan net een kind met een waterhoofd en te grote schoenen  maar het kan er wel mee.



Dat zicht valt echt nog heel goed mee hoor :-)  Volgende keer neem ik wat foto's en zal ze posten ;-)

----------


## jakkes72

Prospect top op een statief tillen is wel alleen te doen. Met tussenpaal op een sub ook wel, maar net wat hoger dan alleen een statief. Wel vraag ik vaak iemand even te helpen met aftillen..., is toch makkelijker met z'n tweeen

----------


## jakkes72

> Ik geef ook direct toe dat de Prospect op een tussenpaaltje of statief niet direct de schoonheidsprijs verdient, 't is dan net een kind met een waterhoofd en te grote schoenen  maar het kan er wel mee.



Ik vind een L'acoustics Arcs Wide op een subje er veel erger uitzien...

----------


## MusicXtra

> Ik vind een L'acoustics Arcs Wide op een subje er veel erger uitzien...



Haha, da's idd net ET.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Die weegt trouwens ook 36 kg.

----------


## purplehaze

> Dat zicht valt echt nog heel goed mee hoor :-)  Volgende keer neem ik wat foto's en zal ze posten ;-)



Graag Tofke78!

----------


## Tofke78

> Graag Tofke78!



De foto's komen er zeker aan, maar pas binnen een weekje of 2 want alle volgende optredens zijn op een vrij hoog podium en dus zonder tussenpaal.

----------


## purplehaze

> Beste meneer Purplehaze, wat jij beschrijft, is net wat wij 9 op 10 keer doen: per kant slechts 1 top en 1 sub en dit voor een publiek van 50 tot 500 man/vrouw.  Dit doen wij steeds met een prospect top en een prospect kick (gebruikt als sub) en ik kan je verzekeren wat een sound!  Bij de demo was ik zelf niet zo overtuigd van die kick, maar bij praktijktoepassingen is die gewoon super.  Ok 36 kg voor een top til je niet zo maar even alleen, maar we gebruiken ze wel op een paal of rechtstreeks op de kick geplaatst afhankelijk van hoe hoog het podium is.  We hebben wel speciaal op maat gemaakte tussenpaaltjes die zelf een klein stukje kunnen omhooggedraaid worden bij gebruik wanneer we op de vloer zitten en niet op een podium.  Voor het grotere werk (openlucht, tent...) zetten weer nog een 18" sub onder.




Hoi Tofke,
Jij gebruikt dus de top op de kick in de subje - topje configuratie,waarom niet de sub ?
Dat is volgens mij wel stabieler omdat de sub dieper is en je hebt dan ook meer headroom in het laag kan ik me zo 
voorstellen.. Je moet zeker wel de top een flink stuk terug draaien om in balans te komen met 1 kick of 1 sub.


Wat zijn dat voor tussenpaaltjes die jullie dan gebruiken, die zijn dan vast wat lager dan de paaltjes van K&M.


Ik zie graag nog de foto's als je er aan toekomt.

thanx.

----------


## Tofke78

> Hoi Tofke,
> Jij gebruikt dus de top op de kick in de subje - topje configuratie,waarom niet de sub ?
> Dat is volgens mij wel stabieler omdat de sub dieper is en je hebt dan ook meer headroom in het laag kan ik me zo 
> voorstellen.. Je moet zeker wel de top een flink stuk terug draaien om in balans te komen met 1 kick of 1 sub.
> 
> 
> Wat zijn dat voor tussenpaaltjes die jullie dan gebruiken, die zijn dan vast wat lager dan de paaltjes van K&M.
> 
> 
> ...



Omdat deze kick (gebruikt als sub) voor 90 % van de klussen die wij doen méér dan voldoende is en bovendien verbazingwekkend diep gaat!  Zelfs na de demo's gehoord te hebben en ze nu zelf in praktijk te gebruiken nog beter zijn dan ik gehoopt had.  En ook heel belangrijk, ze wegen slechts 30 kg! :-)  In openlucht of tenten plaatsen we uiteraard zowel sub als kick (gebruikt als sub).  Naar mijn mening een ideale combinatie.  Hoe bedoel je stabieler?  Met de Prospect top erop?  Dat valt echt zeer goed mee hoor.  Je dient gewoon een zéér goede tussenpaal te hebben.  Wij hebben onze bestaande tussenpalen van K&M aangepast en deze zijn nu ideaal.  We hebben zowel korte vaste tussenpaaltjes voor op lagere podia en tussenpalen die een stukje kunnen uitdraaien wanneer we op de grond zitten.  Wat de headroom betreft, mijn voorkeur ging vroeger ook eerder uit naar een 18" sub, maar nu we deze 15" gebruiken, staan we versteld van wat er uit die kastjes komt en hoe diep en zuiver ze gaan.  Je top in volume aanpassen zal je ook moeten doen met 1 18" sub hoor.  Zelfs met 2 subs eronder gaat de top verre van volledig open.  De top kan namelijk heel wat subs aan voor hij aan z'n maximum zit.  Hoeveel precies moet je maar eens aan Sander vragen of uitzoeken op z'n website.  Uiteraard spelen je persoonlijke voorkeur en smaak ook een rol.  Volgende weekend zitten we in een zaak waar we de korte vaste tussenpaaltjes gebruiken.  Ik ga proberen wat foto's te nemen en zal ze dan proberen te posten :-)

----------


## MusicXtra

Het rekensommetje is heel simpel; per 15" welke als kick gebruikt wordt kun je 1 X28 of 2 Prospect subs toevoegen. Dus met 1 top is de set mooi in balans met 2 Prospect subs of 1 X28 eronder.
Na toevoegen van 1 Prospect kick heb je 2 15" drivers en is de set mooi in balans met 2 X28's of 4 Prospect subs, toevoegen van 2 kickjes vraagt om 4 X28's of 8 Prospect subs plus een 6 dB hi-shelf bij 650Hz.
De Prospect sub, X28 en kick kunnen probleemloos als sub met elkaar gecombineerd worden.
Met slechts één Prospect sub of kick in de 100Hz preset moet de top 6-12 dB terug worden gezet in volume.
Eén en ander hangt deels ook af van de soort muziek maar dit is zoals ik de set heb bedacht en zelf ook toepas.

----------


## drbeat

> Het rekensommetje is heel simpel; per 15" welke als kick gebruikt wordt kun je 1 X28 of 2 Prospect subs toevoegen. Dus met 1 top is de set mooi in balans met 2 Prospect subs of 1 X28 eronder.
> Na toevoegen van 1 Prospect kick heb je 2 15" drivers en is de set mooi in balans met 2 X28's of 4 Prospect subs, toevoegen van 2 kickjes vraagt om 4 X28's of 8 Prospect subs plus een 6 dB hi-shelf bij 650Hz.
> De Prospect sub, X28 en kick kunnen probleemloos als sub met elkaar gecombineerd worden.
> Met slechts één Prospect sub of kick in de 100Hz preset moet de top 6-12 dB terug worden gezet in volume.
> Eén en ander hangt deels ook af van de soort muziek maar dit is zoals ik de set heb bedacht en zelf ook toepas.





Dus je kunt per kant met 1 Prospect Top 2 kicks, 4 x28 of 8 Prospect subs bij houden? dus 8 18 inch subs..... dammm..... Daar duizel ik toch wel van...Gigantisch...

----------


## purplehaze

MusicXtra vergist zich denk ik wat, want de verhouding was 1 op 2 lees ik in zijn post.
1x 15 dan 2x 18
3x 15 dan 6x 8
Als de verhouding constant blijft tenminste ;-)

Blijft nog steeds indrukwekkend trouwens.

----------


## MusicXtra

> MusicXtra vergist zich denk ik wat, want de verhouding was 1 op 2 lees ik in zijn post.
> 1x 15 dan 2x 18
> 3x 15 dan 6x 8
> Als de verhouding constant blijft tenminste ;-)
> 
> Blijft nog steeds indrukwekkend trouwens.



Klopt idd, verhouding is steeds 2*18" driver op 1* 15" driver.
En je kunt tot maximaal 4*15" driver gaan op 1 hoogdriver, dus maximaal 3 kickjes eronder en dan dus wel 4*X28 of 8* Prospect sub.

----------


## purplehaze

MusicXtra: is het volume van de coax hoogdriver dan apart in te stellen, want met alle mogelijke configuraties met de kickkastjes en subjes zou er dan wel wat aangepast moeten kunnen worden.

----------


## MusicXtra

Dat zit deels in de presets verwerkt, bij gebruik van 2-3 kick kastjes eronder heeft de top een hi-shelf van 4-6 dB @650Hz nodig.

----------


## Tofke78

Zoals beloofd, heb ik enkele foto's van een kort vast tussenpaaltje voor gebruik op podia waarbij de top net iets te laag zou zijn wanneer direct op de bas geplaatst. Enkel krijg ik ze hier niet geplaatst.  Ik kan blijkbaar enkel foto's plaatsen vanuit een internetlink...

De foto's van de aangepaste uitdraaibare tussenpaal bij gebruik wanneer geen podium volgen nog.

----------


## jadjong

www.imgur.com

----------


## drbeat

> Zoals beloofd, heb ik enkele foto's van een kort vast tussenpaaltje voor gebruik op podia waarbij de top net iets te laag zou zijn wanneer direct op de bas geplaatst. Enkel krijg ik ze hier niet geplaatst.  Ik kan blijkbaar enkel foto's plaatsen vanuit een internetlink...
> 
> De foto's van de aangepaste uitdraaibare tussenpaal bij gebruik wanneer geen podium volgen nog.



Fotos moet je idd op bv immage shark of zo zetten...instagram zou ook moeten werken als ze openbaar zijn....

Zou erg tof zijn als het je lukt....anders wil ik ze er ook opzetten voor je..stuur maar een PM....

----------


## teunos

> Fotos moet je idd op bv immage shark of zo zetten...instagram zou ook moeten werken als ze openbaar zijn....
> 
> Zou erg tof zijn als het je lukt....anders wil ik ze er ook opzetten voor je..stuur maar een PM....



Photobucket mannen, gratis, snel, er is een iphone en Android app voor en makkelijk in gebruik. Sleep een plaatje ernaartoe, ga naar het album met al je plaatjes erin en kopieer de IMG link naar het forumbericht. Instantane plaatjes hiero, simpel als 123

----------


## T.O.P.

> Enkel krijg ik ze hier niet geplaatst.  Ik kan blijkbaar enkel foto's plaatsen vanuit een internetlink



lid sinds 2005? 
instagram werkt ook.......

----------


## Tofke78

> lid sinds 2005? 
> instagram werkt ook.......



Ik heb dan ook hier nog nooit foto's geplaatst :-)

----------


## purplehaze

Lukt mij helaas ook niet... ik heb een link naar een foto aan drbeat gestuurd..
Wellicht lukt het hem

----------


## MusicXtra

Ik upload mijn foto's altijd naar tinypics.com, na het uploaden krijg je dan een aantal linkjes te zien.
De 'direct link for lay-out' copy paste ik dan hier op het forum.

----------


## purplehaze

krijg het niet voor elkaar helaas.
ik probeer het ook op de manier die jij beschrijft.

----------


## MusicXtra

Mij lukt het wel gewoon.

----------


## Tofke78

> Mij lukt het wel gewoon.



Voor alle duidelijkheid, dit is het vaste korte paaltje voor op lage podia waar de top net te laag zou staan wanneer zo op de bas geplaatst. De foto's van het korte uitdraaibare tussenpaaltje voor gebruik op de vloer volgen.

----------


## rdreiers

Maak een mooi dummie tussenstuk, eventueels als kabelkist bruikbaar.

Richard

----------


## SPS

vind het er goed uitzien hoor!

----------


## Tofke78

> Maak een mooi dummie tussenstuk, eventueels als kabelkist bruikbaar.
> 
> Richard



Hebben we ook aan gedacht om te doen, maar dit neemt teveel plaats in in de bestelwagen en we hebben geen bijkomende kabelkisten nodig.

----------


## vdlaanlichtengeluid

wat is die beugel dan die net onder de top geschroefd zit?

----------


## purplehaze

> Maak een mooi dummie tussenstuk, eventueels als kabelkist bruikbaar.
> 
> Richard



..of een net kistje wat je over de top kunt schuiven (met evt wielen op de achterzijde).

Dan kun je het basje en het topje daarop zetten, en heb je geen gedoe met een paaltje. Totale hoogte dan ca. 213.
Bij plaatsing op podium: kistje en kickje op zijn zij en totale hoogte dan ca. 180cm

Dit kistje neemt dan nauwelijks ruimte in in de bestelauto..

----------


## Tofke78

> wat is die beugel dan die net onder de top geschroefd zit?



Deze dient als extra steun om de top mooi recht te houden.

----------


## Tofke78

> ..of een net kistje wat je over de top kunt schuiven (met evt wielen op de achterzijde).
> 
> Dan kun je het basje en het topje daarop zetten, en heb je geen gedoe met een paaltje. Totale hoogte dan ca. 213.
> Bij plaatsing op podium: kistje en kickje op zijn zij en totale hoogte dan ca. 180cm
> 
> Dit kistje neemt dan nauwelijks ruimte in in de bestelauto..



In het verleden met en vorige installatie hadden we dit voor uitzonderlijke gevallen, maar elke centimeter en elke kilogram telt.  Een een kistje za al gauw weer wat meer plaats innemen en zal al gauw weer wat meer wegen.

Op de subs hebben we trouwens ook geen wielen laten plaatsen om plaats besparende maatregelen.  In de plaats hebben we een klein handig transportplankje op wielen wat je makkelijker wegbergt.

----------


## MusicXtra

Afgelopen zaterdag stond er een BA set op het Greidhoek Festival in Wommels, een festival met voornamelijk live muziek met ca. 1200 bezoekers.
De set bestond uit 4 X28 subs, 2 Prospect kick en 2 Prospect toppen met 2 Coax12 als front fill.

----------


## JeroenE

> Afgelopen zaterdag stond er een BA set op het Greidhoek Festival in Wommels, een festival met voornamelijk live muziek met ca. 1200 bezoekers.
> De set bestond uit 4 X28 subs, 2 Prospect kick en 2 Prospect toppen met 2 Coax12 als front fill.



Eeeeuh, volgende keer even projectie setje bij ons huren? Als je dan toch in de buurt bent...  :Big Grin:

----------


## MusicXtra

> Eeeeuh, volgende keer even projectie setje bij ons huren? Als je dan toch in de buurt bent...



Ik heb slechts de geluidsset geleverd voor dit festival, had voor zaterdag geen flauw idee dat Wommels een plaats is en dat ze daar toiletten 'huskes' noemen.  :Wink:

----------


## vdlaanlichtengeluid

Niet alleen de projectie dan zeker...

----------


## MusicXtra

> Niet alleen de projectie dan zeker...



't Is altijd heel makkelijk om op basis van enkele foto's een festival af te branden....
Vergeet niet dat het vaak vrijwilligers zijn die hier hun ziel en zaligheid in steken en lokale bedrijven zijn die belangeloos materiaal beschikbaar stellen.
Dat het er dan niet uitziet als Pinkpop of welk ander mega festival dan ook mag de pret echt niet drukken, de kaarten blijven zo wel betaalbaar en de sfeer is er zeker niet minder door.

----------


## PvG

> 't Is altijd heel makkelijk om op basis van enkele foto's een festival af te branden....
> Vergeet niet dat het vaak vrijwilligers zijn die hier hun ziel en zaligheid in steken en lokale bedrijven zijn die belangeloos materiaal beschikbaar stellen.
> Dat het er dan niet uitziet als Pinkpop of welk ander mega festival dan ook mag de pret echt niet drukken, de kaarten blijven zo wel betaalbaar en de sfeer is er zeker niet minder door.



+1 er wordt vaak vergeten dat er geen geld is of dat er geld verdiend moet worden door opdrachtgevers...

----------


## Tofke78

> +1 er wordt vaak vergeten dat er geen geld is of dat er geld verdiend moet worden door opdrachtgevers...



En't is overal crisis, 't geld is overal op. We kunnen alleen maar't beste ervan proberen te maken.

----------


## MusicXtra

Een goed festival begint bij goed geluid, een professionele crew en goeie artiesten, zijn die zaken niet voor elkaar dan maak je dat met een mooie aankleding niet meer goed.

----------


## kvdb013

Vergeet een goei tapke niet ;-)

----------


## MusicXtra

> Vergeet een goei tapke niet ;-)



Uiteraard, maar da's eigenlijk zo vanzelfsprekend.  :Wink:

----------


## vasco

En als dit voor een groot deel uit een vrijwilligers/amateur hoed komt dan ziet het er 5x beter uit dan wat ik ook wel tegenkom/zie.

----------


## LVG

https://www.facebook.com/piet.douma....93?pnref=story

Om kleine impressie te geven van het festival, 1500 bezoekers, 3 stages en veel kunst en cultuur tussen door (dichters, schilders etc). 

Sander bedankt, zowel alle gasttechnici, de opdrachtgever, de technici die we hebben uitgenodigd om te komen luisteren als wij zelf waren erg positief verbaasd over de set en sommige hebben toch wel 2x gekeken of er echt maar 1 topje per kant stond  :Cool:

----------


## vdlaanlichtengeluid

> 't Is altijd heel makkelijk om op basis van enkele foto's een festival af te branden....
> Vergeet niet dat het vaak vrijwilligers zijn die hier hun ziel en zaligheid in steken en lokale bedrijven zijn die belangeloos materiaal beschikbaar stellen.
> Dat het er dan niet uitziet als Pinkpop of welk ander mega festival dan ook mag de pret echt niet drukken, de kaarten blijven zo wel betaalbaar en de sfeer is er zeker niet minder door.




Misschien verkeerd begrepen maar dat bedoel ik zo niet. Het gaat erom dat hij dan ook gewoon de verlichting gaat doen ofzo. Meer bedoel ik er niet mee. Ik juich kleine festivals juist toe enkel het probleem is wel altijd het budget en dat de mensen wel graag een dikke set willen zien...

----------


## Tofke78

Gisteren eindelijk foto's kunnen nemen van de set met aangepaste uitdraaibare tussenpaal.  Als Sander ze ook even op het forum kan plaatsen :-)  Alvast bedankt

----------


## MusicXtra

Daar zijn ze dan.  :Wink:

----------


## purplehaze

Ik wilde nog even mijn ervaringen delen van een demo dit ik had bij Sander en zijn Brooklyn audio.

We hebben in eerste instantie een vergelijk gemaakt met een L-Acoustics setje, de 12XT met SB15m sub aangestuurd door een LA4 systeemamp en de actieve BA Coax 12 en actieve Prospect Kick.

Na enig heen en weer schakelen was de conclusie dat beide sets toch wel aan elkaar gewaagd waren. Details waren in beide gevallen goed waar te nemen, stereobeeld van de Coax12 was toch wel wat beter dan de 12XT. Geluid was breder waar te nemen maar ook plaatsing van stemmen was gewoon beter. De vlakke faseresponse van de Coax12 vanaf (300Hz? dacht ik) zal hier wel debet aan zijn.

Fasegedrag van de 12XT (passief aangestuurd dus wel een compromis dat er suboptimaal scheidingsfilter tussen zit) laat toch wel een fikse fasedraaiing zijn rond de 1200 Hz zien. De actief aangestuurde Coax12 was daar toch wel in het voordeel. Overigens hebben we de 12XT niet meer actief aangestuurd vergeleken, dat zou natuurlijk wel een beter vergelijk zijn.

Verder over het geluidsbeeld: de Coax12 kwam als vergelijk met de 12XT erg neutraal over, om niet te zeggen zonder opsmuk. Ook de Kick deed gewoon wat hij moest doen. 

Een schakeling tussen BA en LA zorgt er dan wel voor dat het geluid ineens van neutraal naar een "sound" gaat.  Een aangenaam geluid dat zeker wel. Maar ook meer aanwezig, wat vermoeiend kan werken als je er langer naar luistert. Met name een hoogshelfje valt dan op en ook in het laag wordt duidelijk een en ander aangedikt. Een stevigere kick beleving in het laag valt me gewoon op, dat had de BA  Kick niet in die mate (maar deze had ook geen koppeling met de grond dat dan wel en dus niet helemaal een eerlijk vergelijk. Echter de BA sub die wel op de grond stond had dat ook niet maar wel een grotere diepgang.  

Ik kan de sound van de LA set wel waarderen, maar anderzijds vind ik het ook wel prettig als een geluidsset niets anders doet dan het luider weergeven van wat je er in stopt. Kleuring naar wens kun je dan geheel zelf bepalen.



Conclusie: Brooklyn Audio (Sander) heeft hier een bijzonder net product ontworpen het zich zeker meten met een wereldmerk als LA. Smaken verschillen echter en dat kan er wel toe leiden dat je de ene prettiger vind dan de ander.



Verder hebben we ook nog wat heen en weer geschakeld tussen de Coax12 en de Prospect top.. Verbazingwekkend dat deze eigenlijk het zelfde klinken.. gewoon goed, neutraal. Frequentiekarakteristiek voor elkaar netjes vlak, fasegedrag prima op orde... als je van een afstandje van de ene stack naar de andere loopt kun je ook gewoon geen rare fratsen opmerken het blijft netjes coherent klinken.


Vervolgens naar de prospect set geluisterd (top-kick-sub) en dat klinkt dus gewoon goed in balans van hoog tot laag.

Het staat als een huis ramstrak ook op hoog volume. De top heeft dan nog een enorme overcapaciteit wat je eigenlijk pas bemerkt als Sander een centercluster met 4x dubbel 18 subs bijschakelt en nog even een harder draait. Stevig drukkend sub en daarop een zeer strak (mid)laag en hoog. De set geeft geen krimp  en is nog steeds aangenaam om naar te luisteren.

Ik geloof nu ook best dat je 2500 man kunt draaien met deze top zolang het maar aangevuld wordt met voldoende bas/sub (en een infilletje voor het nearfield).


Nogmaals thanx Sander voor de demonstratie (en de hulp met dat ene 12Xtje ;-)).

----------


## jakkes72

klinkt als en leuke dag!

----------


## bones2001

Hoe lang zijn die paaltjes na je modificatie, minimaal en maximaal ?

----------


## MarkRombouts

Je omschrijving van de sound van een 12xt op de FR preset deel ik wel. Ik gebruik deze dan ook vaak op de FI (Fill) preset, dan wodt t een stuk rustiger vind ik. 

Verder inderdaad jammer dat het niet meer is vergeleken met de 12xt op biamp, maar dan wordt t prijsversxhil wellicht ook wel wat groot. 

Als BA nu eens net zo goed beschikbaar wordt in de huurmarkt en gevraagd op riders, dan wordt t wellicht een makkelijkere keuze.

----------


## teunos

> Je omschrijving van de sound van een 12xt op de FR preset deel ik wel. Ik gebruik deze dan ook vaak op de FI (Fill) preset, dan wodt t een stuk rustiger vind ik. 
> 
> Verder inderdaad jammer dat het niet meer is vergeleken met de 12xt op biamp, maar dan wordt t prijsversxhil wellicht ook wel wat groot. 
> 
> Als BA nu eens net zo goed beschikbaar wordt in de huurmarkt en gevraagd op riders, dan wordt t wellicht een makkelijkere keuze.



Dan investeer je er zelf toch in? De wereld veranderen begint bij jezelf. Alles lekker actief dus dan kun je mij nog een paar van die mooie rackjes verkopen  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## MusicXtra

> Als BA nu eens net zo goed beschikbaar wordt in de huurmarkt en gevraagd op riders, dan wordt t wellicht een makkelijkere keuze.



Als iedereen daarop wacht met kopen gaat me dat nooit lukken.... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Inmiddels ben ik ruim drie jaar bezig en het is bijna grappig te zien dat iedereen, zonder uitzondering, verbijsterd is over de prestaties maar toch vooral redenen bedenkt om het niet te kopen.
Een festival met 2500 bezoekers met 1 top per kant, het is bewezen dat het gaat, van ieder ander merk heb je daar minimaal twee toppen voor nodig, vaak zijn die toppen ook nog eens twee keer zo duur waardoor er uiteindelijk voor vier keer zoveel geld aan spullen nodig is om hetzelfde te kunnen doen, dat moet zijn weerslag hebben op de prijs.
Is een vermelding op riders en lokale beschikbaarheid het waard om anderhalf tot twee keer zoveel voor een geluidssetje te betalen?

----------


## MarkRombouts

@sander: dat is inderdaad de vraag ja........

Wat ik wel jammer vind van de Coax12 is dat deze alleen als top te gebruiken is. Ik heb zelf een aantal 12XT's in gebruik, juist omdat ik deze goed als monitor en top kan inzetten voor allerlei verschillende gelegenheden. Ik snap je overweging om alleen het beste te willen, maar voor kleine zelfstandigen is het juist ook erg fijn om een beperkte inventaris te hebben, waarmee je veel verschillende projecten kan doen.

----------


## purplehaze

> Je omschrijving van de sound van een 12xt op de FR preset deel ik wel. Ik gebruik deze dan ook vaak op de FI (Fill) preset, dan wodt t een stuk rustiger vind ik



goeie tip zal ik eens proberen

----------


## MusicXtra

> @sander: dat is inderdaad de vraag ja........
> 
> Wat ik wel jammer vind van de Coax12 is dat deze alleen als top te gebruiken is. Ik heb zelf een aantal 12XT's in gebruik, juist omdat ik deze goed als monitor en top kan inzetten voor allerlei verschillende gelegenheden. Ik snap je overweging om alleen het beste te willen, maar voor kleine zelfstandigen is het juist ook erg fijn om een beperkte inventaris te hebben, waarmee je veel verschillende projecten kan doen.



De Coax12 is inderdaad alleen als top bruikbaar maar de FL122 is wel op een statief te zetten. De adaptor daarvoor is wel al ontworpen alleen nog niet gemaakt. :Cool:

----------


## Tofke78

> Hoe lang zijn die paaltjes na je modificatie, minimaal en maximaal ?



Ingeschoven 60 CM en maximum uitschuifbaar tot 1m120 dacht ik.

----------


## jakkes72

> De Coax12 is inderdaad alleen als top bruikbaar maar de FL122 is wel op een statief te zetten. De adaptor daarvoor is wel al ontworpen alleen nog niet gemaakt.



dat wist ik nog niet..., prijs en levertijd  :Smile:

----------


## MarkRombouts

Interessant

----------


## sjig

Zoiets, of...?

----------


## MusicXtra

Ja, zoiets alleen dan wel iets subtieler...
Je klemt het ding in de poort vast.

----------


## MusicXtra

Hier een vaag plaatje van de prototypes.  :Cool:

----------


## bones2001

> Ingeschoven 60 CM en maximum uitschuifbaar tot 1m120 dacht ik.



Dat is precies wat ik zoek. Mag ik vragen wat er aan veranderd is?

----------


## Tofke78

> Dat is precies wat ik zoek. Mag ik vragen wat er aan veranderd is?



Het is eigenlijk een normale (lange) paal van K&M, maar er werd gewoon een stuk afgezaagd.  Je dient wel eerst heel het mechanisme te demonteren en vervolgens op de gewenste lengte in te korten.  Is perfect doenbaar, enkel wel wat werk :-)

----------


## Tofke78

> Hier een vaag plaatje van de prototypes.




Zijn er -wanneer zo gebruikt op een paal - verschillen in klank in vergelijking met de coax 12?

----------


## MusicXtra

Op dit moment heb ik nog geen statief adaptors dus dat weet ik niet.
In technisch opzicht bestaat de Coax12 uit dezelfde componenten als de FL122.
De presets verschillen wel behoorlijk.

----------


## purplehaze

> Op dit moment heb ik nog geen statief adaptors dus dat weet ik niet.
> In technisch opzicht bestaat de Coax12 uit dezelfde componenten als de FL122.



op een paaltje zou hij in principe dus hetzelfde kunnen klinken met een op maat gemaakte preset.

Ik dacht dat de floor trouwens een 2" driver had?

----------


## MusicXtra

Het dikke laag uit de FL122 komt voor een groot deel door koppeling met de vloer, op een statief ben je dat dus kwijt, klankmatig zijn de verschillen met de Coax12 op statief verwaarloosbaar.
Daarentegen zal de Coax12, wanneer je hem als floor zou gebruiken, niet de dikke laag geven van de FL122, simpel omdat de hele poortconfiguratie anders is.
In eerste instantie zat er ook een 2" in de floor, er zat eerst een andere driver in omdat de huidige driver nog niet op de markt was toen het ding is ontwikkeld.

----------


## SPS

> Zijn er -wanneer zo gebruikt op een paal - verschillen in klank in vergelijking met de coax 12?



'k vind het er niet echt sjiek uitzien als ik het mag zeggen

----------


## MusicXtra

> 'k vind het er niet echt sjiek uitzien als ik het mag zeggen



Eerlijk gezegd vind ik het ook niet mooi.
Maar belangrijker is dat gebruik als top andere presets vraagt omdat de monitor presets bij gebruik als top niet de geluidskwaliteit geven die ik voor ogen heb.
Komt er dus op neer dat de monitor toch echt monitor blijft en de Coax12 top bedoelt is om op statief of met paaltje op een sub te gebruiken.

----------


## kvdb013

Er zijn altijd producten voor bepaalde doeleinden bedoeld, je heb echter ook producten die voor meerdere doeleinden kunt gebruiken maar deze zullen altijd een compromis tussen bijde zijn. Ik denk dat dat voor luidsprekers niet anders is.

----------


## purplehaze

> Er zijn altijd producten voor bepaalde doeleinden bedoeld, je heb echter ook producten die voor meerdere doeleinden kunt gebruiken maar deze zullen altijd een compromis tussen bijde zijn. Ik denk dat dat voor luidsprekers niet anders is.



een L-Acoustics 12XT is voor beide doeleinden zeer goed te gebruiken met gebruik van de juiste preset.. 
Design is dan wel een aandachtspunt want het moet er netjes uit zien liggend op de buhne alswel geprikt op een paaltje. 

Multifunctionaliteit is toch wel belangrijk zeker voor de kleinere bedrijfjes.

----------


## MusicXtra

> een L-Acoustics 12XT is voor beide doeleinden zeer goed te gebruiken met gebruik van de juiste preset..



Eigenlijk wordt ik hier in een spagaat gedwongen....
De FL122 en de Coax12, beiden zijn erg goede ontwerpen voor het doel waarvoor ze ontwikkeld zijn, da's inmiddels geen discussie meer.
Ga ik een kast ontwikkelen die voor beide doelen bruikbaar is of de FL122 van een statiefflens voorzien zodat deze ook als monitor bruikbaar is dan doe ik direct consessies aan de geluidskwaliteit en het visuele aspect, en juist dat heb ik consequent vanaf de eerste streep voor ieder ontwerp niet gedaan, dat gaat nu dus ook niet gebeuren. 
Een personenauto is voor het vervoeren van personen, een bedrijfsbus kun je een geluidsset mee vervoeren, beiden voldoen hier perfect voor. Wil je zowel personen als een geluidsset vervoeren dan koop je een bus met dubbelcabine, te weinig laadruimte voor een fatsoenlijke geluidsset en minder comfort voor de inzittenden als een personenauto. 
Multifunctionaliteit is heel belangrijk, maar die mag niet ten koste gaan van de kwaliteit.

----------


## MarkRombouts

Helemaal waar, maa wel een keuze die ook beperkingen met zich mee brengt. Multi inzetbaar is voor velen toch ook echt wel een eis die hoog op t lijstje staat. Minder inventaris voor meer projecten is een belangrijke doelstelling. Met het Prospect systeem is dit tot in t extreme mogelijk, met de coax en fl dus helaas minder.

----------


## MusicXtra

Klopt inderdaad Mark, als je ze hoort begrijp je waarom ik deze keuze maak.  :Cool:

----------


## MarkRombouts

Ik zal binnenkort eens tijd vinden om een keer langs te komen.

----------


## Tofke78

> Eigenlijk wordt ik hier in een spagaat gedwongen....
> De FL122 en de Coax12, beiden zijn erg goede ontwerpen voor het doel waarvoor ze ontwikkeld zijn, da's inmiddels geen discussie meer.
> Ga ik een kast ontwikkelen die voor beide doelen bruikbaar is of de FL122 van een statiefflens voorzien zodat deze ook als monitor bruikbaar is dan doe ik direct consessies aan de geluidskwaliteit en het visuele aspect, en juist dat heb ik consequent vanaf de eerste streep voor ieder ontwerp niet gedaan, dat gaat nu dus ook niet gebeuren. 
> Een personenauto is voor het vervoeren van personen, een bedrijfsbus kun je een geluidsset mee vervoeren, beiden voldoen hier perfect voor. Wil je zowel personen als een geluidsset vervoeren dan koop je een bus met dubbelcabine, te weinig laadruimte voor een fatsoenlijke geluidsset en minder comfort voor de inzittenden als een personenauto. 
> Multifunctionaliteit is heel belangrijk, maar die mag niet ten koste gaan van de kwaliteit.



De volledige Prospect Set met 2 Toppen, 2 Kicks (als sub gebruikt), 2 Subs, 2 FL122, 2 Keyboards, 1 gitaar, 1 gitaarversterker, 1 GLD80 + stagerack, een Tascam SS-CDR200 en alle bekabeling en statieven gaan netjes in een FordTransitCustom dubbele cabine met de achterbank vrij :-)

----------


## purplehaze

> De volledige Prospect Set met 2 Toppen, 2 Kicks (als sub gebruikt), 2 Subs, 2 FL122, 2 Keyboards, 1 gitaar, 1 gitaarversterker, 1 GLD80 + stagerack, een Tascam SS-CDR200 en alle bekabeling en statieven gaan netjes in een FordTransitCustom dubbele cabine met de achterbank vrij :-)



..en das dan toch een fatsoenlijke geluidsset toch ;-))

----------


## MusicXtra

> ..en das dan toch een fatsoenlijke geluidsset toch ;-))



 :Stick Out Tongue:  Je begrijpt mijn punt waarschijnlijk wel.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Tofke78

Compacte, krachtige superset  :Cool:

----------


## purplehaze

> Compacte, krachtige superset



zeker , met eigen ogen en met name oren vastgesteld.
De afmetingen-gewicht-prestatie indicator is hier zeer hoog.

----------


## MusicXtra

Even weer heel wat anders, afgelopen voorjaar de kantine van het nieuwe pand van Bol.com vol mogen hangen met Brooklyn-Audio.
In totaal hangen er 6 Coax12 en 7 Coax6 kastjes, alles aangestuurd door een Xilica Neutrino DPS. Verder nog twee Prospect subs en twee losse Coax12 kastjes voor gebruik op het terras.
De hele installatie heeft verschillende presets; achtergrond, speech en feest waarbij de twee subs ook ingezet worden.

----------


## speakertech

Het barpersoneel zal niet echt blij zijn met de speakers recht in front.......
Speakertech

----------


## PvG

> Het barpersoneel zal niet echt blij zijn met de speakers recht in front.......
> Speakertech



Bar? Zal allemaal wel meevallen. Setje zal meestal voor toespraken ed gebruikt worden en evt een achtergrond muziekje, neem ik aan. Bij een echt feestje zal de catering ingehuurd worden. En wie zegt dat Sander de volumes per speaker niet heeft aangepast?

Ziet er netjes uit, mooi in kleur.

----------


## SPS

> Bar? Zal allemaal wel meevallen. Setje zal meestal voor toespraken ed gebruikt worden en evt een achtergrond muziekje, neem ik aan. Bij een echt feestje zal de catering ingehuurd worden. En wie zegt dat Sander de volumes per speaker niet heeft aangepast?
> 
> Ziet er netjes uit, mooi in kleur.



Voor toespraakjes en achtergrond zijn toch wel betaalbaardere (plafond) oplossingen denkbaar met een gelijkmatigere en betere spreiding en spl.
Maar, mooi dat je ze zo'n dure oplossing hebt kunnenverkopen!! Chapeau

----------


## MusicXtra

Euhh, deze kantine is zo'n 3000m2, de bar in beeld is slechts één van de barren.
Er worden heel regelmatig feesten gegeven en ze wilden topkwaliteit geluid hebben, dat ga je echt niet redden met een paar plafond luidsprekers.

----------


## Tofke78

Wanneer een van de vereisten "goede kwaliteit" is, vallen plafondspeakertjes volgens mij al sowieso uit de boot...

----------


## Gitarist 62

> Euhh, deze kantine is zo'n 3000m2, de bar in beeld is slechts één van de barren.
> Er worden heel regelmatig feesten gegeven en ze wilden topkwaliteit geluid hebben, dat ga je echt niet redden met een paar plafond luidsprekers.



Lijkt me qua geluid ook geen eenvoudige/prettige ruimte; Glas, pilaren, harde panelen, gladde tafels. Dat ga je idd met een paar plafond speakers niet redden.

----------


## MusicXtra

Vanaf de kant waar de Coax12 kastjes hangen is alles steeds 'gedelayed' naar één kant.
Het klinkt nog verassend goed, door het grote aantal kastjes is de invloed van de akoestiek minimaal, die is overigens nog niet eens heel slecht door het systeemplafond wat behoorlijk dempt.

----------


## Gitarist 62

> Vanaf de kant waar de Coax12 kastjes hangen is alles steeds 'gedelayed' naar één kant.
> Het klinkt nog verassend goed, door het grote aantal kastjes is de invloed van de akoestiek minimaal, die is overigens nog niet eens heel slecht door het systeemplafond wat behoorlijk dempt.



Dat delayen had ik vanuit de opstelling van de kastjes al verwacht  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Ze zijn ook behoorlijk 'getilt' en dat helpt natuurlijk ook. Op de foto lijkt het ook zo dat de verste kastjes die hoger hangen en ook rechter op staan?

----------


## MusicXtra

> Op de foto lijkt het ook zo dat de verste kastjes die hoger hangen en ook rechter op staan?



Dat klopt omdat deze ten opzichte van de vloer een stuk lager hangen, de vloer is in drie niveaus.

----------


## showband

Als het om achtergrondmuziek gaat... Dan ben ik erg voor om de barmensen vol in het geluid te zetten.

Als het gelid " van hun af"  werkt gaan ze te hard draaien. En door luistermoeheid de knop ook steeds harder zetten.

(tenzij je de boel helemaal dichtspijkert natuurlijk met systeemcontrollers)

Maar meestal staat de achtergrondmuziek te hard omdat het barpersoneel de muziekcomputer "er even bij doet" en amper doorheeft hoe de klant het hoort.
Ik heb bij een muziekcentrum nog eens een extra speaker achter de bar gehangen om die reden. Gesjeesde muziekanten achter de bar zijn anders niet in staat de boel leefbaar te houden.  :Smile:

----------


## SPS

> Wanneer een van de vereisten "goede kwaliteit" is, vallen plafondspeakertjes volgens mij al sowieso uit de boot...



Ik heb zo het idee dat je weinig ECHTE ervaring hebt met plafondsystemen.
En aangezien er vele Brooklyn speakers hangen (13) spreek je niet over een "paar" plafondluidsprekers natuurlijk.

Ook El. Voice  EVID systeem presteert heel goed in dit soort applicaties............(Wel eens van gehoord???)

----------


## SPS

@ MusicXtra: Is de installatie ook bedoeld voor ontruiming?  Zo ja,zijn jouw speakers daarvoor gecertificeerd?

----------


## MusicXtra

't Is wel grappig, steeds wanneer ik iets post komen er allemaal alternatieve oplossingen voorbij, ooit weleens een live band met plafondluidsprekers versterkt?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Tofke78

> Ik heb zo het idee dat je weinig ECHTE ervaring hebt met plafondsystemen.
> En aangezien er vele Brooklyn speakers hangen (13) spreek je niet over een "paar" plafondluidsprekers natuurlijk.
> 
> Ook El. Voice  EVID systeem presteert heel goed in dit soort applicaties............(Wel eens van gehoord???)



Zoals ik dus zei ''volgens mij''. Van alle plafondsystemen die ik gehoord heb - en dat zijn er toch wel al heel wat - ben ik zéker dat ze nooit zullen kunnen presteren zoals de opstelling met BA hier eerder omschreven en gedocumenteerd. En nee, ik ken niet álle plafondsystemen.

----------


## SPS

> 't Is wel grappig, steeds wanneer ik iets post komen er allemaal alternatieve oplossingen voorbij, ooit weleens een live band met plafondluidsprekers versterkt?



Wat verwacht je dan voor reacties? Alleen maar "mooi, leuk, enz."'?
Dat stadium zijn we na meer dan 100 pagina's BA toch wel voorbij?

----------


## MusicXtra

> Wat verwacht je dan voor reacties? Alleen maar "mooi, leuk, enz."'?
> Dat stadium zijn we na meer dan 100 pagina's BA toch wel voorbij?



Nee hoor, ik verwacht helemaal niets. Constateer alleen iets.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Hitvision

Er moet mij 1 ding van het hart. Of je nu fan bent van BA of juist een afkeer hebt tegen de zogenaamde propaganda voor BA. Wat IK zie is iemand die erg trots is op iets wat hij bewerkstelligd heeft en dat graag wil delen. Er zijn 100 wegen die naar Rome leiden en afhankelijk aan wie je het vraagt wordt er een weg voor je uitgestippeld.

In dit geval is het aan Sander gevraagd en hij heeft hier binnen zijn segment een passende oplossing voor gevonden. Mij rest dan alleen de woorden chapeau! Ziet er strak uit en zal ook behoorlijk klinken. Had het anders gekund? Wellicht wel. Ik had zeer waarschijnlijk ook wel op andere oplossingen uitgekomen dan wat Sander heeft weggehangen. Maar MIJ is niets gevraagd dus zijn mijn theorieën en ideeën in deze totaal irrelevant.

Dus ik zeg gewoon netjes gedaan en een mooie opsteker dat je gevraagd bent voor dit project.

Zelf heb ik BA nog niet gehoord dus mijn uitlatingen over 'zal best goed klinken' is puur gebaseerd op de meningen die hier over worden verspreid via dit forum en daarbuiten. 

Ik kom zeker een keer de koffie proeven bij BA en voor mijn volgende aanschaf zal ik zeker BA in mijn rijtje meenemen en ga ik af op wat ik te horen en te zien krijg tijdens mijn zoektocht naar nieuw materiaal. En of het nu merk A of Merk B is zal mij een worst wezen. Waarschijnlijk krijg ik ook geen BA voorgesteld als ik bij EV ga informeren.

En nu genoeg geouwehoer van mijn kant. Doe er mee wat je wilt maar ik wilde het even kwijt.

----------


## MusicXtra

Natuurlijk ben ik trots op mijn producten, na drie jaar ploeteren een groeiende enthousiaste klantenkring en een vergelijk met een merk als L'Acoustics glansrijk doorstaan geeft voor mij bevestiging dat ik er niet heel ver naast zit.
Het commentaar wat ik van veel mensen krijg neem ik allemaal ter harte, enerzijds is het medebepalend voor de koers, anderzijds is het ook vaak azijnpisserij. 
Enerzijds is er echt wel frustratie te zien dat sommigen bewust voor een mindere kwaliteit of veel meer geld uitgeven kiezen alleen vanwege het rider geneuzel, anderzijds merk ik dat ik gewoon geduld moet hebben en rustig door moet gaan op de ingeslagen weg, de olievlek breidt zich op die manier steeds sneller uit.

----------


## MarkRombouts

En zo is t Sander. 
Genoeg redenen om trots te zijn lijkt me !

----------


## Hitvision

Waarom hebben we hier geen 'Vind ik leuk' knop.  :Smile:

----------


## drbeat

> Waarom hebben we hier geen 'Vind ik leuk' knop.




Zie hier de VIND IK LEUK BUTTON:

----------


## MusicXtra

Het nadeel van de asymmetrische verticale spreiding van de Prospect top zou zijn dat hij niet te gebruiken is in theaters met oplopende tribunes.
Nou wil het geval dat er een Prospect set, bestaande uit een enkele sub en een top per kant, is gebruikt voor het Klik festival in Amsterdam in een zaal met oplopende tribune.
De oplossing was vrij simpel; de top is omgekeerd op de sub geplaatst met als gevolg dat van de voorste tot de achterste rij het geluid perfect doorkwam.  :Cool: 
Zolang de hellingshoek van de tribune kleiner is dan pakweg 20º is er dus geen probleem, wordt die hoek groter dan zijn twee toppen op elkaar met de bovenste upside-down de oplossing.

----------


## PvG

:-) dat had ik idd ook al bedacht. Zou goed moeten werken, misschien wel iets meer infills nodig voor de eerste rijen als de stack op het podium staat. De BA handgrepen hebben geen boven of onderkant, dus als je het logo omdraait, ziet niemand het. ;-) Ik krijg met m'n SA spul wel 'ns commentaar: "de bovenste speakers staan op z'n kop, moet je die niet omdraaien?" ... 

Koeling van de amp blijft ook goed gaan?

----------


## MusicXtra

Infills waren hier niet nodig, de eerste rij zal al snel een meter of 4 vanaf de podiumrand.
Koeling van de amps is geen enkel probleem, er wordt ook nauwelijks warmte ontwikkeld.

----------


## MusicXtra

Hier een mooi plaatje van de diverse mogelijkheden van de Prospect serie.

----------


## Job

Misschien een beetje raar om te zeggen maar ik vind het toch wel een zogezegd geile set.

----------


## MusicXtra

Best mooi, zo'n podium met Brooklyn-Audio.  :Cool:

----------


## theo

Brooklyn wel, maar dat frontlicht is me zo toch spuuglelijk.
Die statieven zo midden op vloer voor je stack langs.
Had ze nog liever in donker gezet

----------


## vdlaanlichtengeluid

Dat is inderdaad wel een puntje van Theo. Maar ik heb wel het idee dat ik dit vaker zie maar weet dat Sander licht ook altijd uitbesteed als hij het allicht al geregeld heeft.

----------


## MusicXtra

Licht bemoei ik me inderdaad zo min mogelijk mee, er was hier ook nauwelijks ruimte om statieven kwijt te kunnen, achter de linker stack stond de monitor tafel, achter de rechter stack bevindt zich een nooduitgang. Verder naar de zijkant ontbreekt de hoogte dus veel keus er niet. Bovendien is dit een foto van een lege zaal, met 400 man binnen zie je de statieven niet meer.

----------


## MarkRombouts

M20 flens in de bovenkant, dan kun je er zo je frontlicht boven op zetten

----------


## theo

Juist met 400 man lijkt dit mij een hachelijke situatie, stukkie truss rechtop net als achter is dan ook een oplossing .
bij dit soort situaties zetten we ook nog wel eens een movingblinder bovenop de stack die als frontlicht fungeert.

----------


## MusicXtra

Tsja, iedereen kan met oplossingen komen, ik doe niet zonder reden helemaal niets met licht.  :Cool:

----------


## frederic

Ik denk als je echt wil slagen (dus niet alleen kwa klankgebied) op commercieel gebied, moet je zoeken naar systemen die door 1 persoon kunnen worden opgebouwd.
Vb ik kan alleen en JBL VRXsetje opbouwen. Niet dat dit echt mijn klanksmaak is, Maar het systeem bevalt me wel.
Die topspeakers zien er mij redelijk lomp en zwaar uit... Vandaar dat ik liever een dubbele 10" zie zoals het nieuwe V en Y systeem van D&B.
Die toppen zijn veel eleganter.

----------


## MusicXtra

> Ik denk als je echt wil slagen (dus niet alleen kwa klankgebied) op commercieel gebied, moet je zoeken naar systemen die door 1 persoon kunnen worden opgebouwd.
> Vb ik kan alleen en JBL VRXsetje opbouwen. Niet dat dit echt mijn klanksmaak is, Maar het systeem bevalt me wel.
> Die topspeakers zien er mij redelijk lomp en zwaar uit... Vandaar dat ik liever een dubbele 10" zie zoals het nieuwe V en Y systeem van D&B.
> Die toppen zijn veel eleganter.



De D&B series die jij noemt zijn line-arrays, da's een totaal andere tak van sport dan de Prospect top, overigens weegt een enkel V series top rond de 38 kg. Jouw VRX setje is daar ook op geen enkele manier mee te vergelijken.
De Prospect wordt totaal verkeerd ingeschat op basis van zijn formaat, met slechts één top per kant zijn er festivals met 2500 bezoekers mee gedaan, dat gaat je met een VRX systeem echt niet lukken en met de genoemde D&B systemen heb je daarvoor ook meer dan 6 kastjes per kant nodig, dus dik 200 kg per kant. :Stick Out Tongue:  Daarmee staat de Prospect op eenzame hoogte wat prestaties betreft, ik ben nog geen top tegengekomen die zoveel aankan en slechts 36 kg weegt, dus lomp.... Nee, juist extreem licht en compact.
Het is ook niet erg waarschijnlijk dat je een klus voor 2500 man in je eentje staat te bouwen, een setje met diezelfde top voor 600 man is overigens nog prima te doen.
Verder heb ik de Coax6 en Coax12 welke respectievelijk 6 en 16 kg wegen en dus heel makkelijk in je eentje op statief of tussenpaal te zetten zijn. Dan is er nog de line-array, een 'setje' tot 10.000 man met toppen welke 38 kg per stuk wegen heb ik ook nog van geen enkel ander merk langs zien komen.... 
Mijn grootste uitdaging is dus om mensen zoals jij zover te krijgen dat ze hun denkwijze los weten te laten dat een enkel 15" top niet geschikt is voor vocalen en tot maximaal 500 man bruikbaar is en dat een dubbel 10" line-array leuk is voor de jaarlijkse braderie in het dorp maar zeker niet geschikt zou zijn voor een stevig dance feest of live concert met 10.000 man ervoor. En om dat te bereiken heb ik simpel een aantal slimme ontwerpen gemaakt die andere merken niet maken.

----------


## sjig

never mind.....

----------


## jakkes72

Wellicht weer een keer tijd voor een nieuw ontwerp, en nieuw onderwerp hier. Dit word voor sommigen een beetje vervelend lijkt het soms.. (niet voor mij, ik heb een setje in de schuur staan)

----------


## qvt

Wordt tijd voor een shootout tussen Brooklyn Audio en Adamson Sander! Daar waar een SB28 het aflegt tegen een BA subje zal een E219 je iets beter bevallen.

----------


## MusicXtra

> Wordt tijd voor een shootout tussen Brooklyn Audio en Adamson Sander! Daar waar een SB28 het aflegt tegen een BA subje zal een E219 je iets beter bevallen.



Ik ben overal voor te vinden, dat weet je... Dus wanneer jij een locatie hebt en Adamson subs kom ik wel met BA subs.
Alleen wanneer ik de specs van de Adamson bekijk zie ik dat die exact twee keer zo groot is, dan zou een verhouding van 2 BA subs op 1 Adamson een eerlijk vergelijk geven waar het gaat om power/size ratio.

----------


## frederic

> De D&B series die jij noemt zijn line-arrays, da's een totaal andere tak van sport dan de Prospect top, overigens weegt een enkel V series top rond de 38 kg. Jouw VRX setje is daar ook op geen enkele manier mee te vergelijken.
> De Prospect wordt totaal verkeerd ingeschat op basis van zijn formaat, met slechts één top per kant zijn er festivals met 2500 bezoekers mee gedaan, dat gaat je met een VRX systeem echt niet lukken en met de genoemde D&B systemen heb je daarvoor ook meer dan 6 kastjes per kant nodig, dus dik 200 kg per kant. Daarmee staat de Prospect op eenzame hoogte wat prestaties betreft, ik ben nog geen top tegengekomen die zoveel aankan en slechts 36 kg weegt, dus lomp.... Nee, juist extreem licht en compact.
> Het is ook niet erg waarschijnlijk dat je een klus voor 2500 man in je eentje staat te bouwen, een setje met diezelfde top voor 600 man is overigens nog prima te doen.
> Verder heb ik de Coax6 en Coax12 welke respectievelijk 6 en 16 kg wegen en dus heel makkelijk in je eentje op statief of tussenpaal te zetten zijn. Dan is er nog de line-array, een 'setje' tot 10.000 man met toppen welke 38 kg per stuk wegen heb ik ook nog van geen enkel ander merk langs zien komen.... 
> Mijn grootste uitdaging is dus om mensen zoals jij zover te krijgen dat ze hun denkwijze los weten te laten dat een enkel 15" top niet geschikt is voor vocalen en tot maximaal 500 man bruikbaar is en dat een dubbel 10" line-array leuk is voor de jaarlijkse braderie in het dorp maar zeker niet geschikt zou zijn voor een stevig dance feest of live concert met 10.000 man ervoor. En om dat te bereiken heb ik simpel een aantal slimme ontwerpen gemaakt die andere merken niet maken.



D&B V en y reeks heeft ook een verticale versie (V10P) om als enkele top (33kg) te gebruiken. En nergens beweer ik dat een enkele 15" top geschikt is voor 10.000 man. En gaan beweren dat een enkele D&B top enkel geschikt is voor een lokale braderie, doet uw eigen commercieel aspect geen deugt medunkt. En nergens beweer ik dat VRX goed klinkt, wel dat het concept interessant is als voorbeeld, omdat het eenvoudig door 1 persoon is op te stellen.

----------


## rdreiers

Ik zie weer veel modder voorbij komen.

----------


## MusicXtra

> D&B V en y reeks heeft ook een verticale versie (V10P) om als enkele top (33kg) te gebruiken. En nergens beweer ik dat een enkele 15" top geschikt is voor 10.000 man. En gaan beweren dat een enkele D&B top enkel geschikt is voor een lokale braderie, doet uw eigen commercieel aspect geen deugt medunkt. En nergens beweer ik dat VRX goed klinkt, wel dat het concept interessant is als voorbeeld, omdat het eenvoudig door 1 persoon is op te stellen.



Frederic, volgens mij heb je mijn verhaal niet helemaal goed gelezen...
D&B wordt door mij zeker niet afgekraakt, alleen kom je bij mij met het argument dat de Prospect met zijn 36kg niet door één man is op te bouwen terwijl een D&B met 33kg dat wel zou zijn, die laatste 3kg zal het toch niet op stuk lopen lijkt me zo.
VRX is een leuk systeem maar om qua capaciteit met een enkele Prospect top mee te kunnen komen heb je al snel 3 toppen per kant nodig, je hebt dan per kant 75kg aan luidsprekers tegen 36kg voor de Prospect.
Ik zie je commentaar trouwens niet als moddergooien maar meer als heel erg kritisch en dat juich ik alleen maar toe, het zou leuk zijn wanneer je een keer bij me langs komt om te luisteren en alle achtergrond info te krijgen, zou voor ons beiden weleens leerzaam kunnen zijn....

----------


## Hitvision

+1 Amen. Zo kan het ook.

----------


## Draad

Niemand praat over de geluidsdruk na een aantal meters. Vindt dit een beetje vreemd (of heb ik dit gemist in al die reacties?)
2500 man vindt ik wel erg veel.
Maar heb de set gehoord bij Sander, en bevalt me wel. Je hebt niet door hoe hard hij gaat, totdat je met elkaar wilt praten. Ken dit ook van Nexo alpha, maar is wel iets ouder!

----------


## MusicXtra

> Niemand praat over de geluidsdruk na een aantal meters. Vindt dit een beetje vreemd (of heb ik dit gemist in al die reacties?)
> 2500 man vindt ik wel erg veel.



Doordat de hoorn niks omhoog straalt is de energie zoveel mogelijk gericht op de plek waar het publiek zich bevindt. Om die reden is 50 meter goed haalbaar voor de Prospect top.

----------


## Tofke78

> Doordat de hoorn niks omhoog straalt is de energie zoveel mogelijk gericht op de plek waar het publiek zich bevindt. Om die reden is 50 meter goed haalbaar voor de Prospect top.



En dit heb ik eens getest in mijn tuin die ongeveer 113m diep is.  De Prospect top blijft zelfs verder dan 50 meter netjes overeind zonder gaten :-)

----------


## Draad

Uhh, zet er dan ook ff publiek voor

----------


## MusicXtra

> Uhh, zonder publiek niet interessant deze bevinding.



Paar maanden geleden getest met 2500 man ervoor, nog steeds geen enkel probleem om 40 meter en verder te overbruggen.

----------


## SPS

> Doordat de hoorn niks omhoog straalt is de energie zoveel mogelijk gericht op de plek waar het publiek zich bevindt. Om die reden is 50 meter goed haalbaar voor de Prospect top.



Het spijt mij erg, maar ook de Prospect is als puntbron ook gewoon onderhevig aan de -6db regel per afstandsverdubbeling (20dB per decade). Dus 135dB op 1 meter is 95dB op 40 meter
Met andere woorden: Ik ga niet graag op minder dan 10 meter bij volle uitsturing staan, en na 40 meter kom je niet boven luidruchtig publiek uit.
Een testje in een stille tuin zegt mij niets.....

Is ook helemaal niet erg dat een single top zich zo gedraagt, als je maar weet waar je hem voor gebruikt.....

----------


## MusicXtra

> Het spijt mij erg, maar ook de Prospect is als puntbron ook gewoon onderhevig aan de -6db regel per afstandsverdubbeling (20dB per decade). Dus 135dB op 1 meter is 95dB op 40 meter



Klopt helemaal maar wanneer je zorgt dat het publiek niet op één meter van de top kan staan door de top hoog te plaatsen wordt dat verschil al een heel stuk kleiner.
In mijn voorbeeld stonden er 3 X28's en een Prospect Kick op elkaar gestapeld onder de top, de hoogdriver stond dus een dikke 2,5 meter boven de grond waardoor de eerste rijen buiten de spreiding stonden en dus daardoor nog minder geluidsdruk hadden.
De eerste rij welke vol in 'de wind' stond was al op een meter of 6 verwijderd van de top en dan is er van die 135 dB nog maar 120 dB over, nog steeds hard maar al een stuk aangenamer. 
Het gebrek aan hoog voor die voorste rijen werd hier gecompenseerd door een Coax12 welke als frontfill gebruikt werd.
Resultaat was dat het hele veld netjes egaal van geluid was voorzien zonder kamfilter effecten die het gebruik van meerdere toppen altijd met zich meebrengen.

----------


## MusicXtra

Overigens heb je dit effect van 6dB afval per afstandsverdubbeling ook bij gebruik van meer toppen naast elkaar gestacked, pas wanneer je toppen op elkaar gaat stacken of een line-array gebruikt waarbij je de bovenste toppen op het far-field richt heb je dit probleem niet meer.

----------


## Tofke78

> Uhh, zet er dan ook ff publiek voor



Ik heb de vergelijking gedaan met andere systeem en die vertoonden al snel heel wat gaten. Bij de BA set dus helemaal niet. Dus voor mij zeer zeker een interessante bevinding.

----------


## Draad

Welke systemen? En in dezelfde configuratie?
Oftewel ook daar 1 top gebruikt? (Kam filter?)

----------


## MusicXtra

Afgelopen weekeind een erg gave productie gedaan in een uitverkocht (1800 zitplaatsen) RAI Theater in Amsterdam.
De Turkse 'Marco Borsato' Mustafa Celeni en band versterkt. Deze artiest trekt in Turkije volle stadions, een eer om als jong merk zoveel vertrouwen te krijgen.  :Cool: 








Mooi plaatje vanaf het balkon waarop goed de grootte van het theater zichtbaar is.

----------


## stefke96

Ziet er zeer netjes uit! Is weer eens wat anders.
Nog complimenten gehad over het geluid?

----------


## MusicXtra

> Nog complimenten gehad over het geluid?



Wanneer de huistechs van het theater verbaasd vragen hoe ik het zonder allerlei fills voor elkaar krijg overal hetzelfde geluid te krijgen, de tech van de band met een grote glimlach zit te mixen en mijn opdrachtgever helemaal uit zijn dak gaat vanwege het topgeluid... Dan weet ik dat ik iets goed heb gedaan.  :Cool: 
Dit keer dus eens geen rider geneuzel, merkgeilheid of opmerkingen over de kleur van een luidspreker maar gewoon mensen die met hun oren luisterden en daar eerlijk hun mening over gaven.

----------


## MarkRombouts

Heb je ook predictie software voor de line array ?

----------


## MusicXtra

> Heb je ook predictie software voor de line array ?



Ik heb in Excel een predict programma geschreven, vrij simpel maar wel doeltreffend. De line-array heb ik destijds voornamelijk ontwikkeld om een statement neer te zetten waartoe BA in staat is, onder andere door de prijs die aan echte predict software hangt is de insteek dus niet geweest om het ook te verkopen, al kan dat wel natuurlijk.
De volgende generatie ligt al een tijdje op de tekentafel, dit is een powered range van line-array's met rigging die razendsnel werkt. In eerste instantie lag het idee er om een systeem te ontwikkelen dat automatisch de juiste hoeken inneemt door intelligentie in de kasten te bouwen. Onder andere een temperatuursensor, hoekmeter, afstandsmeter voor de hoogte en de afstand die het systeem moet overbruggen en sensoren die detecteren hoe lang de array is. Met de juiste software zou je dan kunnen volstaan om de array op te hangen en met een druk op de knop de optimale instellingen moeten krijgen voor wat betreft hoeken en EQ settings horende bij de configuratie. Enige wat dan overblijft is de EQ om de zaal akoestiek te compenseren. Helaas is dat voor een bedrijf als BA nog wat te hoog gegrepen om te ontwikkelen.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Tofke78

Wauw, indrukwekkend Sander :-)  Waren dat de dubbel 18"?

En Coax 12 als frontfill :-)

----------


## MusicXtra

De hele set bestond uit 22 line10 toppen, 8 X28 subs waarvan 1 in cardoide setting dus uiteindelijk 6 subs effectief en idd 4 Coax12's als front fill, de systeemprocessor was een Xilica XD4080.
Een Yamaha CL5 op de FOH, van daaruit werd ook de monitor mix gemaakt.
De band speelde volledig met in-ears, bij de drummer stond een Prospect sub voor het laag.
Door de Cardoide opstelling was het op het podium erg stil, je hoorde daar slechts het slagwerk en op de verre achtergrond de muziek.

----------


## stefke96

Ben wel benieuwd wanneer die nieuwe kastjes worden gepresenteerd  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Tofke78

> Ben wel benieuwd wanneer die nieuwe kastjes worden gepresenteerd



Officieel volgende maand dacht ik :-)

----------


## MusicXtra

Er zit inderdaad een presentatie aan te komen, zal het hier ook uitgebreid laten weten.

----------


## MusicXtra

Het zat er al een tijd aan te komen, een nieuwe top die tussen de Coax12 en de Prospect Top gepositioneerd kan worden.
Alleen was het wachten op Powersoft tot de nieuwe 4 kanaals module die perfect aansluit op de specificaties van deze top. Eindelijk heb ik de eerste batch van die modules geleverd gekregen en hier is hij dan: De nieuwe Impac Top!
Een heftige 12" low driver met daarboven een 2"/1" coaxiale mid/hoog driver achter een roteerbare 60*40º hoorn, dit alles aangedreven door een 4*750 Watt Powersoft module en een 96 kHz DSP met analoge input, AESOP en optioneel AES en Dante.
De top weegt slechts 24 kg en heeft dezelfde breedte (345mm) en diepte (396mm)als de Coax12, is alleen 20 cm hoger (700mm).
Uiteraard heeft deze top ook weer een vlakke fase response vanaf 300Hz en aan boord 8 presets.

----------


## Timo B Geluidstechniek

Quote: 4*750 Watt Powersoft module en een 96 kHz DSP met analoge input, AESOP en optioneel AES en Dante

Dante op een inbouw unit van Powersoft of een andere partij? Qua processing bedoel ik dan

----------


## PvG

Is een dsp van een andere partij. Powersoft heeft alleen de DSP4 met ethernet, maar die is stevig aan de prijs en heeft geen Dante. Dit is een mooi geintegreerd alternatief.

Sander, kan de XM14 ook FIR?

----------


## MusicXtra

Timo, het is alleen een amp module van Powersoft, de DSP is van een externe partij.
@PVG; XM14???

----------


## stefke96

Wederom mooi product! Wil het nog steeds een keer "meemaken"!

----------


## Hitvision

Ziet er netjes uit. Zien we Brooklyn audio toevallig ook nog op de CUE in Rotterdam?

----------


## DJ Antoon

Past mooi bij de powered impact subwoofer die al 30 jaar bestaat.  :Smile:

----------

